# Free Pour Friday



## The Systemic Kid

This has disappeared from the forum - anyone else experiencing the same??


----------



## Mrboots2u

Can't see it either

Weird


----------



## The Systemic Kid

So it's not just me - that's reassuring.


----------



## Neill

Thank goodness for that. Thought I was loosing it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

OK whilst the 'real' Free Pour Friday has gone AWOL, here's a starter for ten.

View attachment 9231


----------



## Burnzy

Aw thats my favorite thread!! ??


----------



## coyote

Its pleasure to be one of the first in this thread


----------



## Burnzy

Oh go on then, this afternoons dodgy rosetta

View attachment 9234


----------



## Glenn

Looking into its whereabouts...


----------



## Glenn

Might be an issue that this thread name is the same as the previous thread - making search a lot harder....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

We can merge this into the proper thread when it re-emerges.


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## The Systemic Kid

Was that done standing on one foot, Jeebsy?


----------



## jeebsy

Against doctors orders I'm hobbling about on it. Wouldn't let a trifle like a broken metatarsal hold me back


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> Against doctors orders I'm hobbling about on it. Wouldn't let a trifle like a broken metatarsal hold me back


What happened to the foot Jeeps? Was it ale related?


----------



## Daren

urbanbumpkin said:


> Was it ale related?


I'd class that as a sporting injury.

(That's what I tell people when they ask what the scar is on my knee. In reality..... "I was very very drunk")


----------



## jeebsy

urbanbumpkin said:


> What happened to the foot Jeeps? Was it ale related?


Rolled my foot during the third game of the first round of the club champs doubles and it made a horrific crunching noise but I had the first round of the singles two days later so strapped it up and took loads of painkillers...made it through that but had a league match two days after that and it started really hurting. Day after that I was in A&E!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Shiiikes!!! Feet should crunch! Hope your on the mend soon.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Made this for Mrs Systemic while I was making some Kouign Amann. As if I didn't have enough to do

View attachment 9249


----------



## Scotford

Haven't been on in a few days, looked as I always do to see peoples progress with art and whaaaaaat???










Only snap in days, unfortunately.


----------



## Drewster

jeebsy said:


> Rolled my foot during the third game of the first round of the club champs doubles and it made a horrific crunching noise but I had the first round of the singles two days later so strapped it up and took loads of painkillers...made it through that but had a league match two days after that and it started really hurting. Day after that I was in A&E!


Tiddly-Winks? Dominos? Darts? Give us a clue (OK give me a clue - others may already know what you are world champion at)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Think Jeebsy, is a tennis nut


----------



## Drewster

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think Jeebsy, is a tennis nut


Ahhhh thanks..... in that case "sporting injury" is acceptable......

Touch wood - I have been relatively injury free for a while... although a snapped achilles was a b*stard!


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think Jeebsy, is a tennis nut


It was indeed tennis....rumour has it coffeechap was quite the player back in the day too - reckon he might still have a bit of game....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mmmm tasty auto frothed milk...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Auto pour too??


----------



## Scotford

I remembered and re-imagined boots' 'tulip in the wind'.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Getting bored with rosettas, so time to practise on tulips - way to go yet

View attachment 9262


----------



## Scotford

So still no reappearance of the original thread?










Had a pretty pretty day today...


----------



## Scotford

Omg feet again...


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


>


Sage pour?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Sage pour?










............


----------



## roaringboy

Tonight's effort.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Morning ( oracle drinky )


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Working on my tulips

View attachment 9285


----------



## Scotford




----------



## Scotford

Smashing!


----------



## Slee

I'm getting there


----------



## Neill

Long time since I posted here.









And my pours haven't improved!


----------



## Daren

Slee said:


> I'm getting there


Moving on nicely from hearts







Looks great


----------



## Slee

Daren said:


> Moving on nicely from hearts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great


Thanks







I think I've got the hang of what to look for in the milk more so hopefully ill get better at the pour


----------



## glevum

Off the booze = more coffee, tonight's 10oz'er


----------



## Slee

Looks amazing such contrast


----------



## garydyke1

Escocia 5oz caps. Lush


----------



## roaringboy

This morning's effort - 8oz - not my best!


----------



## dwalsh1

Here's mine........................


----------



## Mrboots2u

Top notch Mr walsh


----------



## Mrboots2u

4.5oz cup


----------



## roaringboy

dwalsh1 said:


> Here's mine........................
> View attachment 9328


That's awesome. Better step up my game...


----------



## roaringboy

Nearly...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Looking good roaringboy

On cut thro try going a little higher and quicker for more definition


----------



## Neill

Not friday but couldn't resist. Not bad for 1 hand and filming myself.






And the final pic


----------



## Mrboots2u

Not Friday , not a bad one though

First non wave heart in a while


----------



## Scotford

I'm coming for your 'wave heart king' title Monsieur Boots.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm king of nothing , prince of sweet fa. Nice latte art tho

Here is from from the sage

Using the granary blend from Rounton roasters. A pleasant milk choc and nutty milk drink ( more on the nutty side )


----------



## Burnzy

When ya gonna do ya heart wave tutorial vid boots..? Heres my rosetta from today, dont seem to be getting anywhere with it!!
View attachment 9378


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ha ha I'm not in tutorial video class.....

Scotford is way better than me


----------



## Scotford

Don't be so coy. You've got them nailed these days!


----------



## Burnzy

You are the master scotford!! Tutorial! tutorial! tutorial!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Try this


----------



## Scotford

Ugh no way! Video makes it look nice and simple but I'd never do that to my ears.

I'm waiting for a delivery at work, 5oz.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hmmm off centre this morning


----------



## Scotford

Bit of a chunky funky snap, this...


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 9400


oi oi


----------



## Mrboots2u

Getting better all the time jeebsy


----------



## Scotford

Jeebsy, your milk looks pretty good, technique is there too. It just needs a bit of honing.

Top tip: SLOW DOWN!


----------



## jeebsy

I went slower that time and it was much better. I just need to practice being slow.

Got some training with the board's own funinacup on Wednesday so should be rocking after that


----------



## glevum

[quote=jeebsy;221858

oi oi

Thats some seriously silky smooth foam there. Not a micro bubble in sight. Nice one.


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> I went slower that time and it was much better. I just need to practice being slow.
> 
> Got some training with the board's own funinacup on Wednesday so should be rocking after that


Yeah, its keeping a consistent flow whilst going slooooow that's the hard trick. Get that and you'll smash it to bits!


----------



## Neill

When this thread was lost could we not have renamed it free pour frickin any day. I never get a chance on Friday. So here's today's.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Thin milk today with this one!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Looks nice texture Tho !!!


----------



## jeebsy

Yeah lovely and smooth, wouldn't be too disheartened with that


----------



## Scotford

Sexy milk, that!


----------



## Daren

Scotford said:


> Sexy milk, that!


Sex milk - eeeuw


----------



## Ferdy

Some epic pours here as usual.

Here's a specialist pour for the wife.


----------



## Ferdy

Daren said:


> Sex milk - eeeuw


Haha. As above. Didn't notice your post


----------



## shrink




----------



## Scotford

Ferdy said:


> View attachment 9410
> 
> 
> Some epic pours here as usual.
> 
> Here's a specialist pour for the wife.


Talking of 'sex milk'...


----------



## Dave.wilton

So we never found the old thread? I was hanging back waiting for it. One of my better ones was at the end!

8oz









6oz


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Two top pours, there.


----------



## Scotford

Too busy to snap anything else today


----------



## coffeechap

A little something for the afternoon

View attachment 9422


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> A little something for the afternoon


 it's not Friday!


----------



## Orangertange

Still finding Rosetta the most difficult pour for me, find it hard to get the wiggle on


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> it's not Friday!


Might be some where in the world. Alaska?!?

Maybe not.......it's always Friday on Chap time


----------



## hotmetal

It'll be a month of Sundays before I'm able to post pours like that (at least while I still have my Classic I guess)


----------



## c_squared

Haven't been drinking many milky drinks recently. Had a few today to get back on it...


----------



## Neill

hotmetal said:


> It'll be a month of Sundays before I'm able to post pours like that (at least while I still have my Classic I guess)





c_squared said:


> Haven't been drinking many milky drinks recently. Had a few today to get back on it...
> View attachment 9441


What was that you were saying about a classic hotmetal?


----------



## hotmetal

I don't necessarily blame the machine. Good workmen and all that! I know it's possible on a classic but my efforts thus far have been nothing short of embarrassing! I think it's user error, though I've heard more powerful steam from better machines makes it easier?


----------



## Neill

hotmetal said:


> I don't necessarily blame the machine. Good workmen and all that! I know it's possible on a classic but my efforts thus far have been nothing short of embarrassing! I think it's user error, though I've heard more powerful steam from better machines makes it easier?


Theoretically it can be harder as you don't have as much time to think/get it right. I don't know, never used anything other than a classic!


----------



## hotmetal

Me neither. I also thought that having more time would be of benefit, but talking to experienced people they've often said (and demoed) that you can benefit from more power once you can master it. I'd love someone to show me how to get art like that from my setup.


----------



## c_squared

hotmetal said:


> Me neither. I also thought that having more time would be of benefit, but talking to experienced people they've often said (and demoed) that you can benefit from more power once you can master it. I'd love someone to show me how to get art like that from my setup.


Just a case of practice and finding what works on the classic. Once you can repeat good milk consistently the pours just start coming together, well they did for me anyway.


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers for the encouragement. I've got the Sylvia wand so should be doable, but somehow I can't quite get it right.


----------



## c_squared

I stretch the milk for about 6 seconds and then get a really strong 'wave' to turn the milk over and incorporate it all until it's come up to temp. Hard to explain in words but there are some videos on the forum of other people doing it.


----------



## hotmetal

Yes, I've watched tons of videos on this. Had some pretty good vortices going, and nearly got crema, good milk and pour right in the same cup but never got anything I'd post up! Anyway sorry chaps I'm derailing your thread and I think we already split off a how-to from here a while back so I'll button it and carry on watching from the sidelines!


----------



## glevum

A little gassy Columbian Suarez, Better than a biting Uruguayan Luis Suarez


----------



## Burnzy

This mornings attempt with grahams gold, i can reccomend it but as it has real cream run through it, id say keep it to a speacial treat... But makes a lovely creamy latte 
View attachment 9457


----------



## Scotford

Really liking the winged hearts at the moment.


----------



## roaringboy

What size are they, scotford - 10 or 12oz?


----------



## Scotford

6oz.


----------



## roaringboy

Scotford said:


> 6oz.


6! I really need to step up my game. I can get close to that quality with a 10oz but my 6oz don't go beyond a standard heart


----------



## Scotford

Bigger cups are great to get the practice in on, I love getting to show off when people order a bucket latte.


----------



## roaringboy

10oz. Not bad for me.


----------



## aodstratford

Scotford said:


> Bigger cups are great to get the practice in on, I love getting to show off when people order a bucket latte.


Any Halloween themed shapes - here's one I did last year !


----------



## shrink

Amazingly I find it easier to pour into small cups I can do a more even looking Rosetta into a 2.5oz cup than I can in a large latte cup.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Here are a few of my recent ones.









Excuse me, barista. There seems to be a SWAN in my coffee!? 7oz latte

The middle tulip/heart is a 5oz flat white and the end is a not so good 7oz triple rosetta.

I actually did the same middle design in a 3.5 oz cortado glass as well, no chance to snap a photo though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bump


----------



## Beanosaurus

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Here are a few of my recent ones.
> 
> Excuse me, barista. There seems to be a SWAN in my coffee!? 7oz latte
> 
> The middle tulip/heart is a 5oz flat white and the end is a not so good 7oz triple rosetta.
> 
> I actually did the same middle design in a 3.5 oz cortado glass as well, no chance to snap a photo though.


Really nice pours, bravo!


----------



## Scotford

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Here are a few of my recent ones.
> 
> View attachment 9480
> View attachment 9481
> View attachment 9482
> 
> 
> Excuse me, barista. There seems to be a SWAN in my coffee!? 7oz latte
> 
> The middle tulip/heart is a 5oz flat white and the end is a not so good 7oz triple rosetta.
> 
> I actually did the same middle design in a 3.5 oz cortado glass as well, no chance to snap a photo though.


Top pours.

Here's my only snap of the day so far...










Pretty crap definition and strike through though.


----------



## Scotford

aodstratford said:


> Any Halloween themed shapes - here's one I did last year !


I'll definitely work on the Halloween art for you!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Beanosaurus said:


> Really nice pours, bravo!





Scotford said:


> Top pours.


Thanks. Still need a lot of work. My heart/tulips are good at 3 layers but beyond that they start going bad.









Today's effort. Toilet man. Has really long arms and crappy legs but you get the idea! But tasted great!


----------



## Scotford

I love that idea! Not sure I'd want it on my cup though, especially with some of the sarky baristas I know...


----------



## glevum

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Thanks. Still need a lot of work. My heart/tulips are good at 3 layers but beyond that they start going bad.
> 
> View attachment 9483
> 
> 
> Today's effort. Toilet man. Has really long arms and crappy legs but you get the idea! But tasted great!


Brilliant art! the microfoam is also top drawer.


----------



## Mrboots2u

First try in a nearly a week

4.5 oz cup

Shonky..


----------



## Mike mc

Best one for me so far.6oz cup


----------



## gman147




----------



## roaringboy

Cheeky little 8oz flat white following two and a half hours in the dojo on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Today's practice shot. 7oz latte wave heart.


----------



## c_squared




----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Cortado. Layered heart/tulip heart in a 3.5oz glass.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## coffeechap

Loving the hearts here's another couple


----------



## Mrboots2u

One from me


----------



## c_squared

Definitely feeling the love for all the hearts tonight!


----------



## Burnzy

Some stunning beans from panama (natural) best coffee ive ever tried...
View attachment 9601
Dont know why pics always post on the skew??


----------



## The Systemic Kid

This morning's effort


----------



## Scotford

First pour


----------



## Scotford

Haha, worst picture EVER!


----------



## Thecatlinux

burnzy said:


> some stunning beans from panama (natural) best coffee ive ever tried...
> View attachment 9601
> dont know why pics always post on the skew??


iphone?


----------



## Drewster

Scotford said:


> Haha, worst picture EVER!


You ain't kidding... Was the art X-rated?


----------



## Burnzy

Thecatlinux said:


> iphone?


Yes, is that the reason??


----------



## Burnzy

One of my better rosetta's, still not great tho :-(
View attachment 9629


----------



## Scotford

Drewster said:


> You ain't kidding... Was the art X-rated?


It was pretty decent, as it goes. Think I must have had the shakes from a heavy weekend


----------



## Scotford

Burnzy said:


> One of my better rosetta's, still not great tho :-(
> View attachment 9629


You can rotate the pic on an iPhone before you upload to Tapatalk.

Nice rosetta too!


----------



## c_squared

The Systemic Kid said:


> This morning's effort
> 
> View attachment 9625


Nice one!


----------



## Scotford

Today I have mostly been pouring like MrBoots


----------



## Scotford

Left it waaay to long to take a picture, but this mornings first pour.


----------



## trebor127

Got distracted mid pour....


----------



## Scotford

I'm going to get snap happy today!


----------



## jeebsy

trebor127 said:


> Got distracted mid pour....


You've been looking at too many of my pours


----------



## trebor127

jeebsy said:


> You've been looking at too many of my pours


Is that what they call it these days


----------



## jeebsy

Can't wait to get home and get steaming


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> Can't wait to get home and get steaming


I know that feeling! Probably a different kind of steaming to you though!


----------



## jeebsy

Yep. Dry weekend for me so only steaming milk unfortunately


----------



## Burnzy

This morning!!! A Panama natural...







View attachment 9674


----------



## Scotford

Frame a heart with a wave. I dare you!


----------



## Beanosaurus

I forgot to post last week and forgot to take a photo today so this'll do.

One of me better 6oz Rosettas and a sublime V60 for two of some Blue Bottle Guatemala Bella Antigua I picked up in Denver at the end of last month.


----------



## Thecatlinux

BB's Batch three in milk ,,This mornings Rocket Fuel

View attachment 9675


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 9676


Not bad to open the day's account


----------



## Scotford

Last pour of the day. I'm done. Let's get (a very different kind of) steaming!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 9678


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 9678


I don't care what everyone else thinks... I like it - it's like an apple


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> I don't care what everyone else thinks... I like it - it's like an apple


Does everyone else not like it?


----------



## Burnzy

jeebsy said:


> Does everyone else not like it?


I loved it jeebsy!! Smiley face for effort, now run and play ;-)


----------



## glevum

Scotford said:


> Last pour of the day. I'm done. Let's get (a very different kind of) steaming!


Lol, nice one. had way too much milky this week! back on the booze tonight with Zubrowka (Bison grass vodka)


----------



## Scotford

I'll stick with the Hendricks...

And then Absolut.

And then help, I'm hingover


----------



## jeebsy

Death Wish for you in the morning then


----------



## Scotford

Why you gotta go there meng?

(All out) HALP


----------



## Scotford

I am the deathwish king


----------



## Scotford

Lordy lord


----------



## hotmetal

Scotford said:


> I'll stick with the Hendricks...


Ah! Nice one Scotford - you've just reminded me that I've got an unopened bottle of Hendricks. Think I might just rectify that!


----------



## jeebsy

I finished my Hendricks last Saturday


----------



## Burnzy

Scotford said:


> Frame a heart with a wave. I dare you!


 that there is fighting talk my friend... First thing in the morning im framing a heart with a wave!!! Prison rules


----------



## Dave.wilton

Last of Friday, just got in there before 12am!

6oz from the brewtus. Campos espresso blend.


----------



## Burnzy

There ya go scotford i took on your dare of a wave surrounding a heart and ended up with a weird half tulip half rossetta cross breed :-/
View attachment 9686


----------



## funinacup




----------



## The Systemic Kid

Fantastic pours.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice art guys , great progress burnzy best yet .

Mr funinacup there is some contrast on those cups , what's the coffee ( steampunk ? ) or is there some chocolate additives going on


----------



## jeebsy

Defo looks like a bit of chocolate in there...tremendous pours


----------



## funinacup

Thanks guys.

Guilty as charged, there's chocolate on those caps.


----------



## roaringboy

8oz


----------



## oddknack

I'm trying!


----------



## Jim bean

I'm starting to get something resembling a Rosetta still a long way off but my best ones so far over the last few days

might treat myself to a decent milk jug

cheers James


----------



## oddknack

Looks like nice small bubbles in that last one, and nice shape


----------



## roaringboy

8oz tulip. Not very centred!


----------



## roaringboy

Don't know why that one came out on the piss!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Coffee break at Fig + Sparrow. Aeropress using Coffee Circle Chateu 76. Beautiful.


----------



## c_squared




----------



## Burnzy

Can never get my first waves solid... Grrrrr
View attachment 9852


----------



## Burnzy

Mind blown!! I just want to say thanks to you all for the support and advice in mastering latte art... I believe the student is now the master.. I may even start a buisness going round teaching amature baristas mad skills like this..
View attachment 9893


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 9894


----------



## jpi

It isn't Friday and technically this was second pour.

But I was proud the Rosetta I was attempting was starting to fill the cup in size.

Almost too full though


----------



## oddknack

Good work mate


----------



## Beanosaurus

Let's have some Halloween themed latté art this Friday!


----------



## oddknack

I understand that per the title this is obviously disqualified, but it seems quite paranormal to me!


----------



## Neill

This is my best pour ever I think


----------



## coffeechap

Really nice must be time for a latte art comp again


----------



## coffeechap

Roll on Friday


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Roll on Friday
> 
> View attachment 9911


Amen to that its been a long week...

Saturday is cup north so something to look forward to.


----------



## Neill

coffeechap said:


> Roll on Friday
> 
> View attachment 9911


Now that's a pour.


----------



## Neill

Are there enough interested in another crapiest latte art comp to go again? At least I'll have a machine this time. I'll still crack under the pressure.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Let's do one in Jan so the first champ of 2015 can be crowned


----------



## 7493

Reckon I'd be a real contender!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Carved a pumpkin...


----------



## Neill

Friday for once


----------



## coffeechap

Friday it is


----------



## Kman10

not the best but certainly on the right road


----------



## Neill

Getting some consistency now.


----------



## Scotford

The only pic I took today. Been trying to nail the tulip-setta.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 9932


----------



## Burnzy

Seriously cannot get enough of this coffee, its panama, la los jones (natural) roasted by union... On my 3rd bag now..
View attachment 9933


----------



## jeebsy

Coming on really well Burnzy


----------



## hotmetal

Burnzy that is a great looking pour! I've actually gone backwards having had a fairly hefty case of upgradeitis recently but not got used to Italian Steam Power.


----------



## Dave.wilton

Flat white


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

I'm down for a 2015 latte art comp!


----------



## Scotford

Been smashing out the good stuff today.


----------



## Neill

Still can't pour rosettas tho! I blame a change in milk.


----------



## coffeechap

Slightly skew Rosetta this morning


----------



## coffeechap

Neill said:


> Still can't pour rosettas tho! I blame a change in milk.


It will come, less foam mate


----------



## Neill

coffeechap said:


> It will come, less foam mate


Yeah, I overdid the stretch on that one. I did switch milks. Usually I like sainsburys but the last one from tescos I had (which I usually hate) was really easy to get silky milk with.


----------



## oddknack

Deleted


----------



## glevum

This mornings 5oz & 10oz


----------



## oddknack




----------



## Scotford

Nice definition oddknack!

Here's some of today's pours:




























And one lopsided:


----------



## oddknack

Thanks scotford, the consistency is certainly not there yet but I am trying! Great shapes in yours, I can only imagine the control level of some of these pours!


----------



## Scotford

It looks to me like you should pull through from a bit higher so you're not dragging the pattern through itself, but your texture looks bang on!


----------



## Scotford

I'm just terrible at taking pictures of my own stuff though...


----------



## oddknack

Thanks for the tip, I will keep it in mind


----------



## Scotford

I'm still working on taking MrBoots' 'waveheartking' crown. Got some pretty good new tricks to practice too.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 10021


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 10021


Really coming on nicely Jeebsy.


----------



## jeebsy

I


----------



## jeebsy

Neill said:


> Really coming on nicely Jeebsy.


Cheers. Have stepped it up to one or two milky drinks a day which seems to be helping


----------



## Scotford

Meh. Needs refining.


----------



## Scotford

That's a bit better...


----------



## coffeechap

Smooth little flattie for lunch


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gs3 or lever CC?


----------



## coffeechap

L1 this time


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 10047


----------



## Scotford

Jeebsy getting in on the stackem vibe! Good work


----------



## jeebsy

Will work up to four eventually, going to master three first though


----------



## coffeechap

Night night folks a yummy hot chocolate


----------



## Mrboots2u

It is Friday yet ?


----------



## Scotford

Christ alive this week is dragging.



















Playing today!


----------



## jeebsy

Yeah baby!


----------



## funinacup

Nice one!


----------



## coffeechap

Getting there man....


----------



## Scotford

Jeebsy YEAH!!! Stack that like its HOT


----------



## Dave.wilton

it's Friday here!


----------



## coffeechap

Early morning CFUK keep cup to go


----------



## Neill

Not friday.


----------



## Scotford

I really missed it this week. Been slammed at the shop last two days. Only pic in days:


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 10087


----------



## Neill

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 10087


I think your milk gets smoother/glossier every time you post.


----------



## jeebsy

Cheers. Might have a trial shift on a bar next weekend so need to shape up!


----------



## Scotford

Nice Jeebsy, getting better all the time. Remember to keep that hand steady!


----------



## jeebsy

I've got less steady hands than gene wilder at the start of blazing saddles. Will be on the beta blockers next weekend.


----------



## Scotford

Deep breath before a pour. Breathe out deeply then pour. Use the sniper technique.


----------



## Kman10




----------



## truegrace

Bit aeroisk but not too bad for this time of the day


----------



## Mrboots2u

Morning

One from me ...


----------



## coffeechap

A duo from me this morning


----------



## Scotford

And a duo from me this morning.


----------



## Mrboots2u

First one from the V ...

Not easy to steam milk on at all

Drinks are tasting very good tho


----------



## Scotford

Not a great pour but I am LOVING the definition I get from my guest Malabar at the moment.


----------



## Burnzy

A couple from me the past Day or so, As always taste is better than looks...







View attachment 10134
View attachment 10135


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Haven't posted in a while and it's not Friday. Mocha and a latte.


----------



## funinacup

One from me this morning at an event in Liverpool:


----------



## Beanosaurus

I've been getting crinkly thin milk recently,

It's either me or the cows...

This pour was in the HasBean Roma Red


----------



## truecksuk

good to see the notNeutral cup in action. I've recently been using raw jersey cow milk for my coffee. It doesn't do bad AT ALL with frothing.


----------



## roaringboy

This morning's cap in a giant centre parcs cup!

Light's not the best.


----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> I've been getting crinkly thin milk recently,
> 
> It's either me or the cows...


Milk changes slightly at this time of year. Cows being fed differently. Takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Milk is getting a little better on the new machine ....


----------



## c_squared




----------



## Beanosaurus

His and hers split shots w/sparkling water from't Shepley spring in't Wess Yorkshire (Aldi)

I forgot how when steaming milk for two in a big pitcher that you need to put more milk in the little pitcher to compensate for the change in volume...

HasBean Roma Red still tasting goooood!!


----------



## Obnic

Keeping it simple this morning. Coffee Compass Malabar Hit.


----------



## Scotford

I'm training someone today. 2 hours in and she's banging the lattes out:


----------



## Scotford

Thought I'd better have a go too...


----------



## glevum

BB free sample Ethopean SO 5oz


----------



## glevum

Now the dreaded annual de-scale


----------



## Scotford

Taking a new angle on the waves and its certainly working out!!!


----------



## El carajillo

glevum said:


> Now the dreaded annual de-scale


Go for it, you know you will enjoy your coffee SOOOO much more after


----------



## Jim bean

Trying out my new milk jug toroid 2 still not getting any better lol


----------



## glevum

El carajillo said:


> Go for it, you know you will enjoy your coffee SOOOO much more after


Wow. Thats better...even after a year on Ashbeck its alot better now....little squeal noise gone from the opv as well


----------



## El carajillo

glevum said:


> Wow. Thats better...even after a year on Ashbeck its alot better now....little squeal noise gone from the opv as well


See told you SO


----------



## oddknack

Jim mate, keep going, how are you finding the new jug?


----------



## Jim bean

Thanks for the encouragement oddnack I'm liking the jug it does swirl the milk a lot better than I've been able to achieve before and is more forgiving if you get big bubbles when stretching the milk I think I need a bit more time learning a new technique as it's a bit different to my cheapo jug

Apparently it's designed for home machines with single tip wands and is supposed to be used by just keeping the wand in the centre of the jug as there's a dimple in the bottom that flows the milk but I've been stretching in the middle then moving off centre to swirl

I've made some of my best milk so far with it but have been over stretching most

its got a couple of negatives the small top of the jug makes it very difficult to see what your doing with a thermometer fitted to the jug and i can only fit a couple of my sausage fingers inside for cleaning

plus it's quite a light jug even compared to my ebay cheapo which is the same size but with a bit of practice I think it could be a good jug if your machine hasn't got buckets of steam

cheers James


----------



## oddknack

Jim, seems like you're all over that jug and you'll have it mastered in no time with experimentation. Ill leave it to people with some talent to give any guidance, but for me it was a revelation to realise a vertical roll can work, rather than a horizontal swirl around the sides. Seems to text the milk nicely and makes it more forgiving if I over stretch creating big bubbles. All the best for the weekends efforts


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jim , ditch the thermometer

Try a few times using it and hand on the bottom of the jug

You'll get used to the temp you want with your hand

Once you got that mastered you can loose the thermometer and its a ton asier


----------



## Kman10

not sure what happened here


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ha ha ..,if you free poured that I'll eat my figurative hat ....

Or did it appear magically

Nice looking milk though


----------



## Mrboots2u

Starting to get milk texture on the Vesuvius today. Art is a bit pants though


----------



## roaringboy

Not too sure what this is/supposed to be! But not bad for me in a 6oz. Last of my £1 PACT praline espresso. Not bad but don't think I'd buy it again.


----------



## Jim bean

Hi oddnack thanks I'd be interested to know your technique using the jug I tried this morning keeping the wand in the centre for stretching and incorporating the foam with good results

Are you supposed to stretch the milk first then put the tip a bit deeper or is the idea to just keep the vertical roll doughnut shape the same all the way through? ie the jug stretches and incorporates at the same time

cheers Mrboots I have been forced to try this I got to used to relying on the thermometer with the old jug have made a couple a bit hotter than I would of liked but it's going well

id get a free coffee for this on St Drogo day lol

cheers James


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Due to a major DIY project - only got access to my LI at weekends - old proverb - absence makes the heart grow fonder is proving true


----------



## Burnzy

My pour this morning...
View attachment 10178


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good effort, Burnzy.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Two from me...


----------



## Kman10

Mrboots2u said:


> Ha ha ..,if you free poured that I'll eat my figurative hat ....
> 
> Or did it appear magically
> 
> Nice looking milk though


The head was all me but total accident, milk as too thick to get my wiggle on so dumped it in then out came the thermometer/pen


----------



## Burnzy

Tulip attempt im drinking right now... Yum!
View attachment 10185
Trying to get ready for the forum competition.. Still work to do.


----------



## Scotford

Nice work guys, looking good. None from me today as been off. My. Feet.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

This morning's efforts









Even managed to create a bird in flight on the top pic


----------



## panna_cota

a cute one ^_^


----------



## oddknack

Jim Bean, the vertical rolling is just something that has helped me tame the steam a little. Of course it may, or may not, help you! For me it was simply something different to all of the other steam milking youtube videos showing you the sideways rolling. Here is the video straight from the Londinium youtube page


----------



## Jim bean

Today's attempt










Thanks oddnack I've tried with the wand just in the centre and is working well definitely needs less stretching on the gaggia classic with this jug

cheers James


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

I'm breaking all sorts of rules, it's not even Friday!!









This was an absolutely beautiful latte. One of the best ones I've tasted in a long time.







shame I drink coffee like it's going out of fashion.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Oh okay, one more.


----------



## Scotford

I've been concentrating so hard on symmetrical tulips that I've forgotten how to do cracking rosettas


----------



## roaringboy

Meh.


----------



## funinacup

A wee rosetta this morning with Czar from North Star Roast.


----------



## Beanosaurus

funinacup said:


> A wee rosetta this morning with Czar from North Star Roast.


Love North Star! The Gashonga they had earlier this year was stunning.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Getting my wonk on today...

New Cult of Done in the hopper dialled in on first grind though!


----------



## glevum

Heston does do some nice micro milk!


----------



## truecksuk

Lovely Monmouth Ethiopian, shame about the pour!


----------



## truecksuk

made with raw unhomogenised jersey milk, which froths really well.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Home roasted Malabar


----------



## Jim bean

Still trying


----------



## Kman10

bit of a snake going on here


----------



## The Systemic Kid

More Casper??


----------



## Madtwinhead

Kman10 said:


> View attachment 10345
> bit of a snake going on here


Genius might try it when I get home!!


----------



## Scotford

Yeah.


----------



## Fru T Bunn

Beat that Scotford ... oh yeah


----------



## Scotford

Don't make me break out the turnips.


----------



## Neill

Wonky heart thing.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Looks very tasty Neil, your defo getting better with milk


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'll see your wonky heart and raise you a trippy wave heart.

Peace , love and latte art man...


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Looks very tasty Neil, your defo getting better with milk


It was tasty, Rwandan Mahembe, Dark choc!


----------



## roaringboy

It was all going so well until the cut through...


----------



## Burnzy

A couple of ethiopian naturals.

View attachment 10351
View attachment 10352


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy




----------



## roaringboy

Just a standard layered heart today.


----------



## frandavi99

First one from me. Only make one milky drink a week for the wife so don't get enough practise but they are slightly better every time.


----------



## truegrace

Jampit hit - only 4 days rested but tastes lovely, looking forward to this developing


----------



## Zakalwe

More through luck than good management!

I might even get it at right-angles to the handle the next time...


----------



## Scotford

Not been in here for a while...



















Certainly getting these down now.


----------



## roaringboy

Terrible effort from me this morning!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Predictable wavy nonsense


----------



## Dave.wilton

here are my Friday attempts. Maybe I will try a different shape soon


----------



## Beanosaurus

Poorly day off Rosetta attempt in an 8oz Inker.

I find it so much harder to achieve neater pours in wide mouth cups, seem to have a tendency to panic and dump the milk in a bit too fast on this kind of pattern then do a shoddy drag back...

Wider wiggles next time, I might try pulling the cup away from the pitcher so I can concentrate on consistent lateral movement.

I honestly don't know how some people have printer-like precision, must be muscle memory!


----------



## Scotford

I haven't poured a rosetta in a while. Will give one a bash now.


----------



## Scotford

Christ. Need to practice these a bit more


----------



## Scotford

Last pour of the day. Decidedly better than the one previously.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Wow, for once I'm posting a photo on a Friday! This is a milestone for me. Seven layer tulip. And looks good too! Just need to find a spot in the shop where the lighting doesn't spoil it!


----------



## Scotford

Top pour! Nice and glossy


----------



## coffeechap

and it was super tasty


----------



## Scotford

Another top pour!


----------



## Dave.wilton

Scotford said:


> Christ. Need to practice these a bit more


Now think if you only pour one coffee a day how many months it takes to get any good!


----------



## Scotford

Literally my only pic of the day. Not even near the best of the day though.


----------



## oddknack




----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Behold. The best latte I have ever made (at least, technically the best). 9 layer tulip! In an 8oz cup.


----------



## Scotford

Nice stack!

Trying out some new things today with a new jug.


----------



## Fru T Bunn

I think that's quite beautiful


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Scotford said:


> Nice stack!
> 
> Trying out some new things today with a new jug.


Thanks! This is something I've been playing around with recently, full wreath but with a tulip in the middle. Unfortunately we're not allowed to experiment with our customers' drinks, so its rosettas, hearts or tulips. Only get one chance for experiments at work.


----------



## Scotford

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Thanks! This is something I've been playing around with recently, full wreath but with a tulip in the middle. Unfortunately we're not allowed to experiment with our customers' drinks, so its rosettas, hearts or tulips. Only get one chance for experiments at work.


Eh? Where do you work that gives you no creative freedom?


----------



## Scotford

Fru T Bunn said:


> I think that's quite beautiful


Ta. Its not very polished yet but I'll nail it dowwwwn in the next day or so.


----------



## aodstratford

You can experiment on my flat white ! I'll not complain !


----------



## colm1989

Some incredible art in this thread, puts my attempts to shame, usually just end up with a blob of white on top of my coffee...


----------



## Scotford

aodstratford said:


> You can experiment on my flat white ! I'll not complain !


I'll bear that in mind!


----------



## Scotford

Nota great start to the 'wreathsetta' mission today.


----------



## Scotford

Take 2: a frankenpour wreathtulipsetta


----------



## Fru T Bunn

Scotford said:


> Nota great start to the 'wreathsetta' mission today.


A festive Christmas tree perhaps?


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Scotford said:


> Eh? Where do you work that gives you no creative freedom?


A coffee shop in Manchester, which I won't reveal their name. They care a lot about the 'look' of a coffee so we only use 'safe' art, such as tulips/hearts and rosettas. It means we're less likely to produce bad art and that a customer always gets a good looking coffee. It also means we don't have to waste any expensive coffee down the sink (or my throat) because it looks crap. Call it quality control.

But I pour whatever the hell I like if it's my own coffee!







like the swans I posted in this thread, they were one offs, no practice.


----------



## Scotford

PMs, I'm planning a trip oop naarth some time soonish.

Last pour, I'm closing up now.


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 10576
Morning all ! the latest DSOL from butterworts .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 10576
> Morning all ! the latest DSOL from butterworts .


Looking very good cat. Tasty indeed


----------



## Mrboots2u

Foundry - el Salvador

Wave tulip?


----------



## Kman10

last of my goosedubs


----------



## jeebsy

Done with my gammy hand


----------



## Scotford

Let's kick it OFF today!


----------



## jeebsy

Kman10 said:


> last of my goosedubs


Liking it?


----------



## Kman10

jeebsy said:


> Liking it?


Lovely coffee


----------



## truecksuk

Good microfoam, but the shot was all wrong


----------



## Scotford

I'm just going all out on the whacky pours today.


----------



## Scotford

truecksuk said:


> Good microfoam, but the shot was all wrong


What size is that? Nice texture btw


----------



## Beanosaurus

Went for a 3-2-1 Tulip in a 5oz today.

Bit dodgy but happy with the base, seem to struggle with wide cups and pour better in tall ones.

BUT WHY??? :'(


----------



## Scotford

Its just what you're used to. Variety and practice over a range of sizes and shapes will stand you in good stead!


----------



## Scotford

Nice pour by the way, you've certainly come a long way really quickly!

Me? I'm going back to basics all of a sudden!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> Its just what you're used to. Variety and practice over a range of sizes and shapes will stand you in good stead!


With the wide boys I tend to find that the base often turns out rubbish and 'dimples' in from the back end - maybe tipping up the cup too fast?


----------



## Scotford

Honestly couldn't say without watching your pour. I used to get 'dented' bases and I figured out that it was me tilting the cup too much at the start of the pour.


----------



## truecksuk

Scotford said:


> What size is that? Nice texture btw


Around 6oz. It's the type of glass they serve in 6/8 Kafe (brum).

Raw milk is really fickle. Sometimes it froths beautifully, and sometimes it just plain refuses. We phoned the farm, and they confirmed that they bring the cows in this time of year. It really has an effect on the quality of the milk.

During the summer months, the milk was frothing wonderfully.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Whole Lotta Rosie!

(Second pour was Rosie's ugly cousin)


----------



## Scotford

truecksuk said:


> Around 6oz. It's the type of glass they serve in 6/8 Kafe (brum).


Ah okay. I know 6/8 fairly well. I take it you're from the area then?


----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> Whole Lotta Rosie!
> 
> (Second pour was Rosie's ugly cousin)


NICE! That's really quite sexy.

Here's a couple of mine today:




























And one from the trainee (that I'm really quite jealous of)


----------



## Scotford

I know they say that you're only as good as your last pour but this was my last pour (for me, I might add).










There's always an exception to the rule


----------



## Obnic

Scotford said:


> ...And one from the trainee (that I'm really quite jealous of)


Move over Scotford! There's a new kid in town.


----------



## Scotford

Yeah I know, right!!! She's 16 and is well on her way to becoming a proper artist!


----------



## glevum

Scotford said:


> I know they say that you're only as good as your last pour but this was my last pour (for me, I might add).
> 
> There's always an exception to the rule


Know what you mean, Just made the Mrs a 5oz. I had to neck this one as she didn't want coffee on her new ''nails'' ....sigh

Perhaps we should have a latte fail thread!


----------



## Scotford

Yes! I'm more than happy to post up my fails... It'll prove that the pros are human too. With any luck...


----------



## Scotford

Obnic said:


> Move over Scotford! There's a new kid in town.


In second glances, that does look quite phallic though. I wondered why she was giggling like a loon...


----------



## Obnic

Sounds like you run a really nice place to work. Would that you were nearer here.


----------



## Scotford

We all love our place. Its a properly tight knit team and we all have a proper laugh.

When I'm not barking that is.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

2 from me today.









I have a couple epic fails. Will dig em out tonight.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

A third one for the day. Unfortunately off centre and that light in the middle.









This was a 9 layer but the first one seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Dave.wilton

I'm not one to break the Friday rule... But here's my first ever attempt at a tulip. Let's see if I can get one nailed by Friday! Seems a lot easier than a Rosetta. I was going ok until the cut through and then I produced a slug trail! 6oz flat white


----------



## Scotford

Balls to it, I'm all about freepour any darn day! Seeing as everyone here has gotten so good, I've decided to up MY game a bit more.

First pour of the week:










Second and third:










And fourth:


----------



## coffeechap

You need to hit us up with a swan then!


----------



## Scotford

Okay...


----------



## truegrace

Much needed flattie when I got home


----------



## Scotford

truegrace said:


> View attachment 10639
> 
> 
> Much needed flattie when I got home


Texture looks good, try to stay as slow and as close as possible with the pour to really get those defined lines.


----------



## truegrace

Got a motta jug for Xmas (other half didn't take too kindly for me asking for a brewtus so the jug is a second best!) which will hopefully make it a bit easier as the jug I have is a bit rubbish


----------



## Mrboots2u

Been playing with pressure profiles and refract today , meant I've had the chance to do some latte art with the left overs too...


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

10!









And tastes bloody delicious!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

truegrace said:


> Got a motta jug for Xmas (other half didn't take too kindly for me asking for a brewtus so the jug is a second best!) which will hopefully make it a bit easier as the jug I have is a bit rubbish


Motta jugs are awesome. I have 2







great for really wide flaring rosettas or tulips!


----------



## Scotford

Playing with mini cups today.




























And a swan straining its neck:


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

2 more. First one 9 layers the second one 10 layers. It has been a good day!


----------



## Burnzy

Heres a wonky one from me today... Gave classic a full descale and clean and grinder got stripped too and they are performing beautifully...
View attachment 10654


----------



## Scotford

Awesome pours guys.

Here's a challenge: the hollow heart.

No pic yet, I've just learned of this and I'm going to get on it tomorrow.


----------



## Scotford

Here's an example:









Difficult. Very much so apparently.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

I need a vid so I can try to recreate. I have no idea where I would start with a hollow heart. I've had hollow leaves on a rosetta before, that was because of broad 'swings' while jiggling.

I'm done with tulips now. We use only 8oz cups and it's a struggle to get the 10th layer in let alone 11 or 12 (my colleague has done 13). I have completely neglected other designs in my pursuit for more layers on my tulip! Wreaths, swans/phoenix and some other things for now.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Burnzy said:


> Heres a wonky one from me today... Gave classic a full descale and clean and grinder got stripped too and they are performing beautifully...
> View attachment 10654


I like your tulip shape. They're always symmetrical and evenly spaced. Also, your drag through seems to go on for ages (at the bottom of each layer), do you drag through low or are you using a skewer/thermometer?


----------



## Burnzy

start here taylor...

you have to suck the inner heart out...


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Burnzy said:


>


That makes sense! I will have to try that tomorrow at work! Give me something new to focus on!


----------



## Scotford

Just had a go at it. Not easy.


----------



## Kman10

it's official I'm getting worse at this, this wider cup is much harder to get to grips with


----------



## Scotford

So I got one of the three wraps to sink.










This is turning out to be an adventure!


----------



## Scotford

I apologise if this is becoming a bit tedious or I'm treating this as a kind of blog, but I'm getting it now!

Don't go with wide cups. Taller, more narrow cups are the way forwards!


----------



## oddknack

Yes I have found much less "turbulence" when using narrow cups!


----------



## Kman10

better today


----------



## truegrace

Bit washed out but tasted lovely


----------



## Beanosaurus

Really really concentrated on trying to be neater today - eyeball straining, super steady hand, slow breathing, reaching to my inner Zen...

Still came out off-centre and oblong. 

I did switch my milk up to Tesco filtered and it was much sweeter than the Tesco normal whole.

So much sweeter that on its own it was much like honeycomb and caramel and ace when combined with Rave's Signature blend.


----------



## Scotford

I've been super busy today and not managed to get anything other than this:










Left it way too long to take a pic too as I got distracted.

Will keep on keeping on at this design.


----------



## Scotford

Kman10 said:


> View attachment 10675
> better today


Try starting your pour more towards he middle of the cup then pull away slowly.

And SLOW DOWN!


----------



## Kman10

Scotford said:


> Try starting your pour more towards he middle of the cup then pull away slowly.
> 
> And SLOW DOWN!


I'm starting to control the flow more, get too eager but learning slowly


----------



## Scotford

I find that a more pronounced spout gives better flow control. Try practising pouring with cold milk into an empty cup a few times before steaming it to get yourself used to the pour you're about to attempt.


----------



## Kman10

Scotford said:


> I find that a more pronounced spout gives better flow control. Try practising pouring with cold milk into an empty cup a few times before steaming it to get yourself used to the pour you're about to attempt.


Will try that next time, thanks for the tip


----------



## Spukey

I heart Flat White!


----------



## Scotford

Getting into the last pours of the day now...


----------



## Scotford

That's it. I'm out. Hasta la vista guys.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nice pour there, Scott.


----------



## Scotford

Cheers, its about time I caught my better pours on camera


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Scotford said:


> That's it. I'm out. Hasta la vista guys.


Gonna have to step up my swan game! You don't even want to see my last one!


----------



## Scotford

I kinda do now...


----------



## Scotford

Dropped the ball a bit today guys. Here is one HUNGTHEFOOKOVER swan attempt.


----------



## coyote

Great


----------



## dwalsh1

Inspired after visiting the La Marzocco out of the box and latte art festival yesterday this is my Christmas tree







Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## roaringboy

Best one from me in a while - which is a pity as it's still crap!


----------



## Dave.wilton

Tulip slightly harder than I initially thought, didn't nail it by Friday and still haven't. It's not been a week yet so I won't be too hard on myself!


----------



## Mike mc

This mornings attempt


----------



## AussieEx

An archive photo from a couple of months ago as my first contribution to the thread:

View attachment 10769


----------



## Jim bean

Probably my best one so far shame I couldn't get a strait cut through


----------



## Scotford

AussieExpat said:


> An archive photo from a couple of months ago as my first contribution to the thread:
> 
> View attachment 10769


Where in Aus are you expatted from?


----------



## AussieEx

Scotford said:


> Where in Aus are you expatted from?


That would be Sydney.


----------



## Scotford

Ah sweet. Shame about what's happening there at the mo but awesome city nonetheless


----------



## AussieEx

I agree on both counts.


----------



## Scotford

AussieExpat said:


> I agree on both counts.


Nearly as good as Melbs for coffee


----------



## AussieEx

If you know where to go, you might even find better


----------



## Scotford

Couple from me today:

A cheeky peacock:










A keraaazy 2.5oz thing:










And a nice rosetta:


----------



## 7493

First one I've dared to upload. Still utter cr*p but you should see the others.


----------



## Scotford

Slowsetta!


----------



## Fru T Bunn

Scotford said:


>


Dinner dinner dinner dinner BATMAN!


----------



## Obnic

Brilliant.


----------



## roaringboy

Lovely 6oz flat white using little red roaster's house blend. Picture doesn't do it justice, it looked much better in person.

Tasted bloody lovely too.


----------



## Scotford

Found the sweet spot for Limini Rwantamalan! This is a fan-bloody-tastic flat white. Smooth, creamy mouth, citrus notes yet not acidic and deep complexity.










(Wonky rosetta with a crap cut-through)


----------



## Obnic

Scotford said:


> Found the sweet spot for Limini Rwantamalan! This is a fan-bloody-tastic flat white. Smooth, creamy mouth, citrus notes yet not acidic and deep complexity.


Do tell. Weight in weight out temp and time. I'm just about to open mine. Can't wait.


----------



## Scotford

19.5 in. 35 out. 92°c. 26 secs. 4oz milk at 62°c. Been on a proper play day today!!!


----------



## Burnzy

roaringboy said:


> Lovely 6oz flat white using little red roaster's house blend. Picture doesn't do it justice, it looked much better in person.
> 
> Tasted bloody lovely too.


Looks great.. I love their house blend, i had one today.


----------



## Burnzy

Dodgy rosetta and dodgy tulip... (Sound like a corrupt florist)

View attachment 10818
View attachment 10819


----------



## roaringboy

Burnzy said:


> Looks great.. I love their house blend, i had one today.


Are you norwich way, or did you order some online?

I popped in last week for a flat white and picked up a couple of bags whilst there.

It's a lovely blend. Liked it before but it's even better through the naked filter that arrived today (thanks Phil!).


----------



## Burnzy

roaringboy said:


> Are you norwich way, or did you order some online?
> 
> I popped in last week for a flat white and picked up a couple of bags whilst there.
> 
> It's a lovely blend. Liked it before but it's even better through the naked filter that arrived today (thanks Phil!).


Im a naaarriich boy... !! Yeah it is a really nice one, very chocolate like which sometimes i just love over some of these wacky yirgs.... Although they have a loveley guest on at the moment.. Rocko mountain and ethiopian and a brazilian blend...


----------



## roaringboy

Burnzy said:


> Im a naaarriich boy... !! Yeah it is a really nice one, very chocolate like which sometimes i just love over some of these wacky yirgs.... Although they have a loveley guest on at the moment.. Rocko mountain and ethiopian and a brazilian blend...


Ah cool.

I also grabbed a Honduran El Finca Matazano whilst there. Very similar to the house blend. Needed a very tight grind though and still came through a little fast for my liking.


----------



## AussieEx

I still need to get down to Little Red. I see from a photo on their Twitter feed that they use Duralex Picardie tumblers too which is of course essential!


----------



## roaringboy

AussieExpat said:


> I still need to get down to Little Red. I see from a photo on their Twitter feed that they use Duralex Picardie tumblers too which is of course essential!


I don't know - my flat white always comes in a 6oz red cup!


----------



## Kman10

slower milk pour here, re learning


----------



## jeebsy

Shame I'm out with family tonight or I'd be going to the avenue g latte art smackdown to LAY THIS SHIT DOWN


----------



## Scotford

Obnic said:


> Do tell. Weight in weight out temp and time. I'm just about to open mine. Can't wait.


How did you go on this?


----------



## AussieEx

roaringboy said:


> I don't know - my flat white always comes in a 6oz red cup!


Yeah that would be as expected. A latte in Australia tends to come in a 220ml glass. Frequently a Duralex Picardie or Duralex Provence, but all types are used. Personally, I use 160ml Duralex Picardie glasses for my coffee - so right on for your 6oz cup at Little Red


----------



## Beanosaurus

Completely forgot about taking a snap today, however I've been asked to do a shift on Sunday at my friend's new place The Brew Mill so will hopefully get some pics from there if I don't completely lose the plot milk steaming wise (and pouring too for that matter).

Rather excitingly I'll be working with a Mythos One and a La Marzocco FB80 of which the steaming power is of considerably more horsepower compared to my pedestrian celeb chef Sage DB -

it'll be like stepping out of a Honda Civic and getting into a Ferrari Enzo...

I think it will have to be a matter of rapid re-acquaintance or suffer childlike embarrassment. Hopefully the former!

Last weekend I was in London (and managed to hit up no less than 6 coffee spots without infuriating SWMBO) however come Monday morning the latté art had become somewhat abstract...

Kind of like spending all summer off school and starting the new term to find that your handwriting has completely gone to shit!!


----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> Rather excitingly I'll be working with a Mythos One and a La Marzocco FB80


Wel jel! Great combo right there.

Rosettas today from me, apparently:


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hasbean - Finca La Illusion

Strawberry Milkshake Heaven

View attachment 10888


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mrboots2u said:


> Hasbean - Finca La Illusion
> 
> Strawberry Milkshake Heaven
> 
> View attachment 10888


Nice big heart Boots, what pitchers do you favour? I seem to have trouble getting big blobs to appear in my cups at the moment.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I use a small motta jug, there are lots of different pitchers around , its just a question of finding one that your comfortable with ......

I pour into small 5 0z uncap cups with a single shot in


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mrboots2u said:


> I use a small motta jug, there are lots of different pitchers around , its just a question of finding one that your comfortable with ......
> 
> I pour into small 5 0z uncap cups with a single shot in


Ahh yes the Motta's do have a wider gob than most unfortunately mine usually stays on the pitcher rack (formerly utensil) unless Mrs Beano uses it to fill the kettle.

Tidy work for small cup.


----------



## Scotford

Nice pour MrBoots. Looks very polished and well controlled.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Nice pour MrBoots. Looks very polished and well controlled.


A rare moment of clarity , was pouring and in popped your advice ..slow down ...slow down ....


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 10890


Almost....


----------



## Obnic

Scotford said:


> How did you go on this?


Didn't have a chance to try it before setting off for holiday but I've now arrived in La Plagne. Limini beans plus sowden plus aeropress all here with me so we'll see tomorrow


----------



## Burnzy

Lolz!!! Note that i managed to free pour the pettles..

overall a bloody lovely kenyan though.

View attachment 10891


----------



## Neill

Any idea what this is?









Because I don't.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Neill said:


> Any idea what this is?
> 
> View attachment 10893
> 
> 
> Because I don't.


Ahh yeah it's the classic ultrasound scan, nice pour Neill!!


----------



## Neill

Beanosaurus said:


> Ahh yeah it's the classic ultrasound scan, nice pour Neill!!


Of course it is. That's exactly what I'm going for. My wife is pregnant at the minute so it was a nod to her.


----------



## c_squared

Oh Christmas tree oh Christmas tree...


----------



## truecksuk

Mmm Boxing Day pour


----------



## Scotford

Bit of a pants pour on my first day back...


----------



## Kman10




----------



## AussieEx

I was going to put this in the 12 days of latte art thread but it seems to have gone dead, so this was one I smashed out in great haste before leaving for hols on Saturday. Sorry for the dodgy iPhone photo...

View attachment 11033


----------



## Scotford

Probs my last post for the year, I'm starting on the champagne any second now!










Happy new year guys and gals!


----------



## glevum

Last milk drink of the year, gotta make room for some booze tonight! dare say i need a few espresso tomorrow morning!


----------



## Neill

First pour of 2015


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Looking good, Neil.


----------



## Scotford

Only snap of 2015 so far. First pour too!


----------



## samjfranklin

First pour of 2015!


----------



## Scotford

Nice pour! What cup is that?


----------



## samjfranklin

Scotford said:


> Nice pour! What cup is that?


Theyre bespoke cups we use at work. They're all different sizes and the ridged as well, takes some skill to pour!


----------



## Scotford

Where do you work?


----------



## samjfranklin

Scotford said:


> Where do you work?


Picnic Cornwall, Falmouth Cornwall


----------



## Scotford

Ha! My friends daughter rates that place highly!


----------



## Scotford

She's a real snob when it comes to coffee too!


----------



## samjfranklin

Scotford said:


> She's a real snob when it comes to coffee too!





Scotford said:


> Ha! My friends daughter rates that place highly!


what can I say? We do good coffee


----------



## Scotford

What are you using machine and beans wise?


----------



## samjfranklin

Scotford said:


> What are you using machine and beans wise?


La Marzocco FB/80, 3 groups. Origin Coffee's seasonal collection http://www.origincoffee.co.uk/product/-seasonal-collection-espresso-winter.php which is pretty damn fine.


----------



## Scotford

**** I love the 3gp fb80! Origin are awesome too.


----------



## samjfranklin

Scotford said:


> **** I love the 3gp fb80! Origin are awesome too.


It's definitely a good piece of kit, and origin are great for us to work with too. We only try to serve stuff produced in Cornwall, so they're one of a growing number of choices.


----------



## Scotford

I rate origin pretty highly too!

I'm definitely going to be having them as one of my guests in the next month or so after I have ploughed through my Monsoon backlog


----------



## samjfranklin

Scotford said:


> I rate origin pretty highly too!
> 
> I'm definitely going to be having them as one of my guests in the next month or so after I have ploughed through my Monsoon backlog


Is that at home or in a store. If it's cafe espresso give the seasonal a try, it's tasting pretty good for us at the moment.


----------



## Scotford

Its a cafe. I kinda have to have at least one Monsoon Est guest on all the time as a rule but I generally have at least an espresso guest and a filter. Any filter recommendations?


----------



## samjfranklin

Scotford said:


> Its a cafe. I kinda have to have at least one Monsoon Est guest on all the time as a rule but I generally have at least an espresso guest and a filter. Any filter recommendations?


Their filters are good, but I would rate them as highly as their espresso. The last filter I had from them was isn't on their website now as its winter, so their sources have changed. It was Nicaraguan, Los Altos I believe.

Check out yallahcoffee.co.uk for some Cornish single origin filter, either the Guatemalan which is their special or their house filter is amazing.


----------



## Scotford

Okay I shall do. What are high up in the espresso front from Origin? I'm all over my Monsoon filter these days


----------



## samjfranklin

Scotford said:


> Okay I shall do. What are high up in the espresso front from Origin? I'm all over my Monsoon filter these days


Definitely check out the seasonal collection from Origin, that's what we use. We've only got room for that and their current espresso decaf. Check out olfactory coffee too (that's not a typo!) apparently their knockout espresso is amazing. Both them and Yallah roast less than 15 mins from my house!!


----------



## Scotford

Cool beans (punderful). I shall put them on my list. Its going to be a very caffeinated month or so!


----------



## samjfranklin

Scotford said:


> Cool beans (punderful). I shall put them on my list. Its going to be a very caffeinated month or so!


Feel free to pm me if you want a run down of anything else. Let me know also if you get any of them in and what you think of them!


----------



## Scotford

I've tried a lot of Origins stuff in the past but never even heard of the others. I will let you knwo


----------



## samjfranklin

Scotford said:


> I've tried a lot of Origins stuff in the past but never even heard of the others. I will let you knwo


We've got a growing choice down here. It's worth ordering a sample from both Yallah and olfactory to try at home if anything!


----------



## Scotford

Dealio. Will get on that in the next few weeks


----------



## drude

samjfranklin said:


> La Marzocco FB/80, 3 groups. Origin Coffee's seasonal collection http://www.origincoffee.co.uk/product/-seasonal-collection-espresso-winter.php which is pretty damn fine.


I had a few shots of the Origin seasonal collection at the new 108 in Truro over xmas. It was very nice - going to order a kilo of it for home.


----------



## Mrboots2u

drude said:


> I had a few shots of the Origin seasonal collection at the new 108 in Truro over xmas. It was very nice - going to order a kilo of it for home.


With the sale on , a good time too. Im gonna get a couple of the SO for espresso


----------



## samjfranklin

drude said:


> I had a few shots of the Origin seasonal collection at the new 108 in Truro over xmas. It was very nice - going to order a kilo of it for home.





Mrboots2u said:


> With the sale on , a good time too. Im gonna get a couple of the SO for espresso


It's pretty awesome - let me know how you get on with it!

The guys at 108 are really lovely, Origin fans too


----------



## Scotford

Today is going to be a play day I think.


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Scotford

Game on!!!










2.5 oz.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Out now...will repsote later ( badly )


----------



## Mrboots2u

Il leave you with last night's 5 oz effort s...










I call the top one ode to pacman.....


----------



## Scotford

Nice! I like the pacman one


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Game on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5 oz.


I tried....










3oz cup...










Demitasse ( 2.5oz? )


----------



## Scotford

Banging! Its great to push your boundaries from time to time.


----------



## Kman10

done better but new machine an grinder combo after a few days, tastes great though


----------



## Burnzy

Quick tulip!!

View attachment 11089


----------



## Beanosaurus

Pre-back to the grind Rosetta.

Perhaps my finest to date despite the feather being a bit wonky.


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Scotford

Dragging my standards back out of the gutter today.




























Getting there... Practice day methinks.


----------



## Scotford

Still haven't managed to get rosettas as symmetrical as I could before xmas. The festive boozing has taken its toll.


----------



## AussieEx

That's a nice Rosetta in the middle there. Mine are always a bit biased towards one side. I think I need to drink more coffee and practice more ;-)

EDIT: Was referring to *Scotford* 's previous post (#520).


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 11096
My 14year old daughters first ever attempt , milk texture is really good , not sur about the latte art ? Please be kind with your comments she's a sensitive girl


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That's really pretty good.


----------



## AussieEx

First attempt? Loads better than my first ever attempt which I certainly wouldn't have taken a photo of! On the road to greatness!


----------



## Thecatlinux

I was on the phone at the time ,The only input I had was to do the tamp and to tell her when to stop the extraction. Oh and to mop up the milk she spilt on the floor .


----------



## AussieEx

That is really very good.


----------



## Scotford

14??? That's amazing! You'll have a true latte artist on your hands in no time


----------



## Scotford

AussieExpat said:


> That's a nice Rosetta in the middle there. Mine are always a bit biased towards one side. I think I need to drink more coffee and practice more ;-)
> 
> EDIT: Was referring to *Scotford* 's previous post (#520).


Cheers! I'm not sure whether I should really focus on the squashy elaborate ones or the really clean looking ones at the mo.


----------



## AussieEx

Clean and perfectly oriented in the cup is my goal. Helps that I use a glass









And the occasional heart for good measure.


----------



## Scotford

Getting there with the 'cleaning up' mission. Not as symmetrical as I'd like but have been busy running around most of the day.


----------



## c_squared

First free pour of 2015 for me...


----------



## Scotford

Excuse the middle leaves and their wonkiness.


----------



## Portfolio




----------



## funinacup




----------



## Scotford

Portfolio said:


> View attachment 11136


Nice! Have we another pro in our midst?


----------



## Scotford

funinacup said:


> View attachment 11138


Sweeto, saw that on IG! Never really been able to nail that effect though.


----------



## AussieEx

Portfolio said:


> View attachment 11136


^^

That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Portfolio

Scotford said:


> Nice! Have we another pro in our midst?


yep, previously



AussieExpat said:



> ^^
> 
> That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Graeme

I've been at this nearly 13 months and every now and then I get something half decent. Recently I've been pinging back and forth between over and under texturing the milk. Today I got it just right (I think) and managed to pour this, which I'm insanely pleased with. Any tips for further improvements very gratefully received.


----------



## roaringboy

Not the best picture. Milk a little over textured so too much white. Looked better in person and tasted bloody lovely!


----------



## spune

roaringboy said:


> ... and tasted bloody lovely!


That's the main thing! Looks good though


----------



## Kman10




----------



## garydyke1

Weird spiral fist punching thing. No idea what happened


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 11175


View attachment 11176


Two from tonight


----------



## roaringboy

Not sure what this is, but it's in a glass, which is unusual for me!


----------



## funinacup

One from yesterday


----------



## funinacup

woah thats bigger than I thought it would be. uploaded from mobile!


----------



## garydyke1

2 x 5oz caps. David Vilca natural. Bakewell milkshake


----------



## Glenn

Left handed pour (I'm right handed)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Glenn you show off..lets see a right handed one...


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## jeebsy

.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Made this little beauty today. Macchiato 2.5oz cup.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Virgin attempt at a swan today,

the poor bugger's missing a neck!


----------



## AussieEx

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Made this little beauty today. Macchiato 2.5oz cup.


Very nice - stick it in the Piccolo Pandemonium thread!


----------



## Portfolio

Poor symmetry, but silky milk


----------



## Scotford

My last ever pours at HR Stratford. Sad to leave, really.





































Edit: think I may have actually posted one of these before...


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

From this morning.


----------



## funinacup

Best of luck whatever you do Scot.


----------



## roaringboy

Rubbish picture! I can never seem to get a good shot of mine.


----------



## jeebsy

Turn flash off and (if you're using a phone) try tapping the screen on the lightest part of the pour to adjust exposure


----------



## roaringboy

jeebsy said:


> Turn flash off and (if you're using a phone) try tapping the screen on the lightest part of the pour to adjust exposure


Will do, cheers. It is a phone but a decent (20mp) camera.


----------



## Beanosaurus

2nd attempt swan (with a neck!)


----------



## garydyke1

First pour for a while . 5oz


----------



## Mrboots2u

5oz back at ya....


----------



## Mrboots2u

I seem to be developing a style of latte art based around making it look like a bad child drawing of flowers in a garden ......


----------



## jeebsy

.


----------



## Spooks

It's been a long time since I posted in this forum but been lurking and remembered about this thread.

First and only pour this eve


----------



## jeebsy

If I could get the top bit symmetrical I'd be pretty happy


----------



## Scotford

Getting better all the time jeebsy! The more you 'push' the layers into each other, the more they will wrap round each other and the more layers you will be able to wrap.


----------



## jeebsy

Cheers. Got the bottom layer out nice and early so was tempted to go for four on that one but shat it


----------



## Scotford




----------



## Mrboots2u

Late night cappa....


----------



## Scotford

My most recent 'pour'


----------



## Scotford

(Its really disgusting guys)


----------



## Scotford

Derpspresso martininis arre good through!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Half decent effort


----------



## glevum

Scotford said:


> (Its really disgusting guys)


As gross as Jack Daniels Honey ( i'm gagging just thinking about it)


----------



## Scotford

glevum said:


> As gross as Jack Daniels Honey ( i'm gagging just thinking about it)


I actually quite like JD Honey though. This just tastes like coffee brewed with methylated spirits.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Like JD Honey too, don't like JD though or any bourbon. Like single malts though.


----------



## jeebsy

Bit wonky but four in the hole


----------



## AussieEx

I finally googled the EK43 after constantly seeing it in all your sigs. Seriously guys, that's not a grinder, that's a tank!


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> Bit wonky but four in the hole


Keep on keeping on! Get out of your comfort zone next time and go for seven stacks or a crazy wild phoenixsettaheart!!!


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> Keep on keeping on! Get out of your comfort zone next time and go for seven stacks or a crazy wild phoenixsettaheart!!!


my machine is going to be out of action for a while after tonight so might as well go out in a blaze of glory - I'll try an octo stack or summat


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> my machine is going to be out of action for a while after tonight so might as well go out in a blaze of glory - I'll try an octo stack or summat


Get on the inverted quadsetta hexatulip hydraswan flex!


----------



## Scotford

AussieExpat said:


> I finally googled the EK43 after constantly seeing it in all your sigs. Seriously guys, that's not a grinder, that's a tank!


Next have a look at the Mythos One. Now THAT is a proper feat of grindgeneering!


----------



## AussieEx

Scotford said:


> Next have a look at the Mythos One. Now THAT is a proper feat of grindgeneering!


To keep the military metaphors going, that is a Joint Strike Fighter, with the coffee-equivalent of a GPS-guided weapons system.


----------



## jeebsy

This was supposed to be six but the first two didn't really 'draw'


----------



## funinacup




----------



## jeebsy

Cocked the last couple up


----------



## jeebsy

I was trying to pour into the far end rather than starting in the middle and pushing, come to think of it.


----------



## Daren

What size bucket are you using Jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy

That's in an 8oz but bigger cups are a @funincup approved technique....


----------



## Scotford

Jeebs, you're going to rock it!

Keep on AVIN it!


----------



## funinacup

Damn right! 8oz required to start off pouring lots of layers.

Got some 16s if you need to borrow!

(FYI that one above is a 6oz)


----------



## hotmetal

16s? Aren't they for soup?! The coffee equivalent of a broadsword - 2-handled and brutal!

Although it wouldn't matter how big a cup i poured into it still wouldn't be worthy of this thread. My best latte art ever was an amateurish but recognisable heart into a 6oz for Glenn. And he's too much of a gentleman to express publicly the quality thereof.


----------



## AussieEx

funinacup said:


> Got some 16s if you need to borrow!


That's a milkshake even by Costa standards! Big wide cups definitely help, though I confine all my efforts to vessels 6oz/170cl or smaller, since IMO there's still no point in gorgeous art if you don't want to drink it.


----------



## funinacup

Got the 16s years ago for total n00bs to practise with. Didn't quite have to dust them off for jeebsy!


----------



## jeebsy

funinacup said:


> Got the 16s years ago for total n00bs to practise with. Didn't quite have to dust them off for jeebsy!


I did see you glancing at them nervously from time to time....


----------



## funinacup

Who let you away from the workbench? Got that machine stripped yet?


----------



## jeebsy

See the muppetry thread....all done. No injuries, no floods, and not nearly as much swearing as expected.


----------



## funinacup

?


----------



## samjfranklin




----------



## Scotford

Scotford said:


> I've got a couple of things starting to move in the pipeline so far.


----------



## froggystyle

Scotford said:


>


Wanna share?


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## jeebsy

Fancy


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jibber jabber re scotford going to London like Dick Whittington moved here









http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21476-Guess-Scotfords-New-Job&p=254497#post254497


----------



## Dave.wilton

6oz flat white. Left it a bit long before taking the pic.


----------



## Scotford

Noice Dave! Loving the winged base.

Just noticed you're in Melbourne, are you working at a shop there by any chance?


----------



## Portfolio




----------



## c_squared

It's been a while since I posted a photo but here goes...


----------



## Dave.wilton

Scotford said:


> Noice Dave! Loving the winged base.
> 
> Just noticed you're in Melbourne, are you working at a shop there by any chance?


Nope at home on Gary ***** old Brewtus! I moved here 11 months ago with my oz wife. The standard of coffee is unbelievable


----------



## garydyke1

Dave.wilton said:


> Nope at home on Gary ***** old Brewtus! I moved here 11 months ago with my oz wife. The standard of coffee is unbelievable


Good to see it being put to good use buddy ; )


----------



## Scotford

Dave.wilton said:


> Nope at home on Gary ***** old Brewtus! I moved here 11 months ago with my oz wife. The standard of coffee is unbelievable


Ah nice! Whereabouts in Melbourne are you? Do you get out to many shops? if so, which ones?


----------



## Kman10




----------



## Thecatlinux

As it's Friday I managed to coax this into the cup

View attachment 11405


And in time honoured tradition Apple flips the picture


----------



## Scotford

Sweet holy rosetta that is beautiful!

I can't wait to get back on a sexy new LM!


----------



## AussieEx

I'm assuming that's not a 16oz cup









FWIW I find that opening the image in preview then rotating it all the way round to correct orientation then saving it magically fixes the orientation.


----------



## AussieEx

Scotford said:


> Sweet holy rosetta that is beautiful!
> 
> I can't wait to get back on a sexy new LM!


Strada MP?


----------



## Scotford

AussieExpat said:


> Strada MP?


Linea PB.

x2!









And to me that looks like a 10oz.


----------



## AussieEx

Scotford said:


> Linea PB.
> 
> x2!


Ah the old workhorse. Can't be 2x4 groups though, surely??!


----------



## Scotford

Its a possible 2 and 3 or two 2groups.


----------



## Thecatlinux

AussieExpat said:


> I'm assuming that's not a 16oz cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW I find that opening the image in preview then rotating it all the way round to correct orientation then saving it magically fixes the orientation.


8-10oz which I normally reserve for my morning Capachino but thought I would treat myself this evening


----------



## AussieEx

So still a busy little place then, but just about humanly possible to staff it







. Boots will be along shortly to shift this over I think...


----------



## Scotford

Thecatlinux said:


> 8-10oz


DING DING!!! Winner!

Enough about me, too.


----------



## AussieEx

Thecatlinux said:


> 8-10oz which I normally reserve for my morning Capachino but thought I would treat myself this evening


I've found I don't really want much milk after about lunch time. I like some to cut through just a dash. Hence the shift to Piccolos.

But top pour!


----------



## Dave.wilton

Accidental post


----------



## Beanosaurus

Thecatlinux said:


> As it's Friday I managed to coax this into the cup
> 
> View attachment 11405
> 
> 
> And in time honoured tradition Apple flips the picture


Groovy baby, loving that psychedelic rosetta right there!


----------



## Beanosaurus

I'm not sure what I tried here but the texture was sexy.


----------



## Scotford

I think that's what they call a 1, 2, 3 tulip.

And that milk looks properrrrrly silky. Good job!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> I think that's what they call a 1, 2, 3 tulip.
> 
> And that milk looks properrrrrly silky. Good job!


Thanks I've been taking inspiration from the Japanese style winged tulips, I just this week had a wee epiphany when it comes to setting the base and also getting control over pushing the layers.

'Drop and push' so to speak, there's probably terminology out there for what I'm trying to express haha!


----------



## AussieEx

I had slipped into the habit of steaming for two 170ml/6oz flat whites at once in one jug. The extra milk volume meant everything happened slower and it was easy to get fantastic milk texture (and therefore easier to get good pours).

Last week I decided this was lazy and not 'good technique' so I started steaming individually again. Some cappucinos ensued... But I'm slowly getting dialled in:

View attachment 11419


I haven't quite figured out why I have a left-bias to my pour (RH side is better developed). Uneven wiggle?


----------



## Glenn

*Beanosaurus* - drop me a PM with your address and I will get a Coffee Forums UK KeepCup out to you

Your effort looks great!


----------



## jeebsy

Could have got another in the bottom one but fecked it...


----------



## Beanosaurus

Glenn said:


> *Beanosaurus* - drop me a PM with your address and I will get a Coffee Forums UK KeepCup out to you
> 
> Your effort looks great!


Ahh bloody hell that's wicked, I'm humbled!

Thank you kindly. :]


----------



## Dave.wilton

Scotford said:


> Ah nice! Whereabouts in Melbourne are you? Do you get out to many shops? if so, which ones?


I'm inner North (Fairfield). I work at home so I don't get out as much as I'd like. St Ali North is good (although it's now changed), penny farthing and Barry are close by in Northcote . I really like 7 seeds in Carlton. I still haven't been to market lane unfortunately. My local is 15lbs which serves campos and where I buy beans. I hear campos don't have a great rep in Sydney but they seem to be starting over here in Melbourne and are in very close contact with the shops the They supply. I did get to go to a cupping with campos.

Any recommendations welcome and if any CFUK peeps are in Melbourne let me know!

Here's a pic too as this is a picture thread. From Saturday but it may well have been Friday in the UK!


----------



## roaringboy

6oz flat. Crap texture but not a bad effort for me!


----------



## AussieEx

Dave.wilton said:


> I really like 7 seeds in Carlton. I still haven't been to market lane unfortunately. My local is 15lbs which serves campos and where I buy beans. I hear campos don't have a great rep in Sydney but they seem to be starting over here in Melbourne and are in very close contact with the shops the They supply. I did get to go to a cupping with campos.
> 
> Any recommendations welcome and if any CFUK peeps are in Melbourne let me know!
> 
> Here's a pic too as this is a picture thread. From Saturday but it may well have been Friday in the UK!


Nice work on the pour! 7 seeds is v. v. good (I liked the food, too), also League of Honest Coffee on Exloration Ln (& they have a couple of others I think). Campos in Sydney was where it all started for me, but I've noticed they've got rather huge on recent trips back. I had a very good (but not sensational) FW in their newish (I think?) Carlton location on Elgin St.

Enjoy being spoilt for choice!


----------



## Scotford

Plantation in Melb Central was one of my favourites. As was Hawk & Hunter in Ripponlea.

My utter favourite two are Proud Mary and Auction Rooms.

Sensory Lab is well worth a high mention too.

I've read about a new filter bar too, but can't find much info on it at the mo. Its meant to be properly futuristic.


----------



## jeebsy

Here's a 'live' shit pour Sunday:











View attachment 11440


----------



## oddknack

Thanks for sharing the vid jeebsy! Interesting to see how you do it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nice one Jeebsy.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

jeebsy said:


> Here's a 'live' shit pour Sunday:


Just a couple tips, hope you don't mind.

Was this a cappuccino or a latte? If it's a latte, it seems like you're overstretching your milk. Try to do all the stretching at the very beginning of the steaming, and try to get it all done in as little time as possible. It seems like you're using a pretty powerful steam wand (steaming your milk in 14 seconds), I would suggest keeping the stretching portion of the steaming

Swirl the espresso around the cup. When pouring, add a little dash of steamed milk to the espresso and swirl, this will make a uniform colour and give better contrast between the latte art and espresso (less beige in between). And once you have added the dash and swirled, add a little more to create the 'base' the latte art will sit on. Then start your latte art. I can't really tell from the angle of the camera but it looks like you're pouring quite close to the wall of the cup and not the centre of the espresso. Pouring into the centre gives you more room to create latte art. Another tip is to tilt the cup towards you and slowly tilt it back while pouring.

*I spend 1-


----------



## jeebsy

Cheers. I barely stretch at all now since taking the no burn tube out and cranking up the pressure but still getting used to it. Try to do the tilt thing. Adding a little bit and swirling it is good advice, used to do this ages ago then stopped so I'll try it again


----------



## Scotford

Get that cup tilted Jeebs!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Atkinson's Prototype espresso blend


----------



## funinacup

The Systemic Kid said:


> Atkinson's Prototype espresso blend


Lovely coffee - had it at Machina recently! It will be back!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Soya latte... Because I think I might be lactose intolerant


----------



## IanP

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Just a couple tips, hope you don't mind.
> 
> Swirl the espresso around the cup. When pouring, add a little dash of steamed milk to the espresso and swirl, this will make a uniform colour and give better contrast between the latte art and espresso (less beige in between). And once you have added the dash and swirled, add a little more to create the 'base' the latte art will sit on. Then start your latte art..........Another tip is to tilt the cup towards you and slowly tilt it back while pouring.
> 
> *I spend 1-
> 
> Thanks for this. My milk steaming/pouring had recently gone astray, and reading this inspired me to look more closely at what I was doing. Thought it had all been wayward largely down to milk variables [anyone else find milk quite variable these days....from bottle to bottle?] Much happier now with my flat whites.....really helps pouring in a little milk first and swirling to mix! A way to go yet, and some bubbles too, but one of my better ones recently.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ian
> 
> View attachment 11489


----------



## Scotford

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Soya latte... Because I think I might be lactose intolerant


Omg I couldn't imagine that! Try lactofree milk if you can.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Messed the draw threw up . otherwise this could have been a good one


----------



## Scotford

With any luck, I should have a few new pics for you all tomorrow.


----------



## jeebsy

2015-01-27 20.05.53 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  2015-01-27 20.03.39 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Breaking my 7pm rule but had NEW SCALES and NEW STEAM WAND to play with


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Scotford said:


> Omg I couldn't imagine that! Try lactofree milk if you can.


I've been using lactofree at home for cereal etc. I only suspected the lactose intolerance because for about 2-3 weeks I was suffering with bloat and stomach pain. I excluded dairy for a week (a couple slip ups because I forgot I was excluding dairy) and I felt much better. But just yesterday I decided to have a tonne of dairy; milkshakes, cheesecake, cheese etc to see if I would suffer the same symptoms today... Nope. Not a single bit of bloat or stomach pains. Guess it was a false alarm.


----------



## funinacup

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I've been using lactofree at home for cereal etc. I only suspected the lactose intolerance because for about 2-3 weeks I was suffering with bloat and stomach pain. I excluded dairy for a week (a couple slip ups because I forgot I was excluding dairy) and I felt much better. But just yesterday I decided to have a tonne of dairy; milkshakes, cheesecake, cheese etc to see if I would suffer the same symptoms today... Nope. Not a single bit of bloat or stomach pains. Guess it was a false alarm.


Hooray!

No closer to the cause though... Hope you find it soon otherwise it could become a nightmare.

You can go to places and have tests run to see what common foods etc you're allergic to and to what degree. My friend stopped having chocolate, dairy, Coffee and red wine and feels loads better.


----------



## jeebsy

funinacup said:


> My friend stopped having chocolate, dairy, Coffee and red wine and feels loads better.


Must be miserable though...


----------



## funinacup

Oh aye hates life now!


----------



## c_squared




----------



## Drewster

Scotford said:


> With any luck, I should have a few new pics for you all tomorrow.


Is this the new job?

Do we know where it is yet (have I missed it)?


----------



## Scotford

Taylor, that's a relief I bet! I found out that I'm mildly allergic to penicillin and it was devastating as I used to gorge on blue cheese like it was going out of fashion.




Drewster said:


> Is this the new job?
> 
> Do we know where it is yet (have I missed it)?


Not yet, I'm (hopefully) having a practice day at a roasters before the Spring Fair at the NEC next week where I'm baristaring on a stand.


----------



## Burnzy

this mornings tulip.... A brazillian natural!

View attachment 11527


----------



## Scotford

Burnzy you have got them off to a TEE!

Show us a rosetta


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

I take it all back. Felt bloated as hell today, also felt like I had been stabbed in the stomach!







been drinking milk all my life and no problems.


----------



## Drewster

Scotford said:


> Not yet, I'm (hopefully) having a practice day at a roasters before the Spring Fair at the NEC next week where I'm baristaring on a stand.


Ooooo eeeeeerrrr! Had a quick search for "coffee" at the Spring Fair and is came up with Nespresso!!! Is that "moving up" in the world?


----------



## jeebsy

2015-01-28 17.20.08 by wjheenan, on Flickr

The one on the right was good but no contrast, messed the start up


----------



## Scotford

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I take it all back. Felt bloated as hell today, also felt like I had been stabbed in the stomach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been drinking milk all my life and no problems.


Oh no! It could be your body saying you need a Chemex in your life.



Drewster said:


> Ooooo eeeeeerrrr! Had a quick search for "coffee" at the Spring Fair and is came up with Nespresso!!! Is that "moving up" in the world?


Haha! No. I'll be on the Magicup stand for a couple of days. Its basically a keepcup but a no-spill one. Monsoon Estates are there as endorsement and I'm the duty barista!


----------



## roaringboy

Bit wonky!


----------



## Glenn

It's Friday somewhere in the world..


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Almost Friday!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Here is another soya latte art. This was actually delicious!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 11569


Always the top bit...


----------



## Beanosaurus

Inexplicable pour in 1980's Duralex.










Egg tulip anyone??


----------



## anton78

View attachment 11573


Pretty pleased with this after months of amorphous blobs!


----------



## AussieEx

Massive +1 to Taylor for the tip about pouring a dash of milk and then giving a swirl before continuing the pour. I have no idea why I'd never tried that.

View attachment 11577


Rave DSOL, 16g/42g (split). A bit wonky.


----------



## aodstratford

Today's effort. Milk seemed a bit thin but turned out better than expected !


----------



## Scotford

Yay! New pic!


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford.

Impressive, especially in a cardboard cup (if that's what it's made out of?)


----------



## Scotford

Haha, yeah It's a disposable cup. Freepouring into a massively tall plastic cup is a bit of a nightmare, as I found out the hard way today.

Will bang out more of the good stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Scotford

Banged out a half-assed hollow heart today










(Wanky promo shot for twitter)


----------



## DoubleShot

Colour of the crema you're producing, looks yum yum yummy. Gingerbread men spring to mind for some unknown reason, lol!


----------



## roaringboy

No idea where I was going with this!


----------



## Kman10

tried something new today


----------



## Scotford

Yay! I, uh, 'borrowed' a proper cup!


----------



## DoubleShot

Both, very good. Well done. Showing the rest of us, how it's done!


----------



## Scotford

Dinky heart in a 4oz disposable.

P.s. the mess round the edges are from a sexy bitch with no bottom.


----------



## coffeechap

Jj



Scotford said:


> Dinky heart in a 4oz disposable.
> 
> P.s. the mess round the edges are from a sexy bitch with no bottom.


Ewwwwww spritzers, you need to improve your portafilter prep!


----------



## Scotford

4kg a day so far... The odd one or two per kg I can live with


----------



## glevum

been off the milk for ages, but fancied a flat white this morning.


----------



## NJD1977

Woah. Coffee porn ITT. Very nice indeed.


----------



## DoubleShot

Is that a NotNeutral flat white cup? Need to get myself some of those.


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Is that a NotNeutral flat white cup? Need to get myself some of those.


I think i've still got one for sale


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Becoming the soya art king...









First latte of the day.


----------



## DoubleShot

Looks great but how about the taste compared to semi-skimmed milk? Need to try one...


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

DoubleShot said:


> Looks great but how about the taste compared to semi-skimmed milk? Need to try one...


You know what, it tastes great! It has a slightly nutty taste to it, which was odd at first, and tastes horrible if burnt but lovely and smooth when just right. We use Bonsoy soya milk.









Here is a flat white using the soya, lovely.


----------



## DoubleShot

If only I could reach in and take a sip...


----------



## Scotford

Pour flattie a la bootsie


----------



## DoubleShot

You're so skilled you can even reproduce other people's work, ha ha. Quality!


----------



## Scotford

I'm going for the 'Taylors tulips' next.


----------



## Spooks

Not the greatest but damn it tasted nice, my wife's looked better honest


----------



## DoubleShot

If only I could actually texture milk then I'd be able to have a go and post a photo or two. More practise needed...


----------



## Kman10

Spooks said:


> Not the greatest but damn it tasted nice, my wife's looked better honest


Good definition there


----------



## Scotford

Spooks, it looks like your microfoam is a bit under incorporated. Get that milk spinning like a tornado and you'll be banging out designs in no time


----------



## Ferdy

Slowly getting there. Some epic pours in this thread


----------



## jeebsy

Gonna get right in about some milk tonight. Been so busy this week.


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1311 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nice microfoam, jeebsy. Got some of those Inker cups in same colour too.


----------



## jeebsy

They're the Foundry d'Ancaps:

  P1040488 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1307 by wjheenan, on Flickr

(Excuse the exposure on this one)

Black, white and orange to go with my machine and grinder


----------



## DoubleShot

You got any of those or similar still for sale jeebsy?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Very nice Jeebsy.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Obviously I don't know my d'Ancap from my Inker.


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> You got any of those or similar still for sale jeebsy?


One not neutral flat white and a selection of espresso.

Foundry have the ones above for sale on their site


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

I think I was crosseyed when taking this photo.


----------



## AussieEx

The trick to a tulip is in the stopping and starting of the pour, is it? And getting right down close to the surface? Somehow I actually find these harder than rosettas... Nice crema btw


----------



## glevum

I used to find Rosettas easy & tulips hard, now got the other way round with me.


----------



## Beanosaurus

glevum said:


> I used to find Rosettas easy & tulips hard, now got the other way round with me.


Same, I can't remember the last I tried doing one, maybe for tomorrow...


----------



## Scotford

I think a sexy rosetta is much easier to pour than a sexy tulip.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> I think a sexy rosetta is much easier to pour than a sexy tulip.


Show us what ya got today please!


----------



## AussieEx

Tried the tulips this morn: one FW and one Piccolo. No photos unfortunately (no time). Both were a bit more like stacked hearts than tulips though.


----------



## Beanosaurus

AussieExpat said:


> Tried the tulips this morn: one FW and one Piccolo. No photos unfortunately (no time). Both were a bit more like stacked hearts than tulips though.


Must remember to post in Piccolo Pandemonium to keep it going.


----------



## Beanosaurus

8oz Tulip was a bit too rushed, the base span out and I poured the rest in anger!

6oz Rosetta attempt was the first in a long time - completely mangled the base but I'm happy with the shape.

The coffee inc. the pour over was Rwanda Gisuma roasted by The Blending Room,

'Twas tasty.

Practice practice practice....


----------



## goodq

Great thread. Here's one from the archives.


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Show us what ya got today please!


I would have but too busy with practice practice practice today. Hopefully Monday the machines will be installed along with the grinders and we'll have a full on play afternoon. Failing that, it'll be tues


----------



## Scotford

Also, beanysawwwus, you're going to become the KING of this thread soon!!!


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> I would have but too busy with practice practice practice today.


Didn't know they started offering Latte art on Nespresso stands nowadays?!


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Didn't know they started offering Latte art on Nespresso stands nowadays?!


You'd be surprised at what button pushers can come up with.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Beanosaurus said:


> 8oz Tulip was a bit too rushed, the base span out and I poured the rest in anger!
> 
> 6oz Rosetta attempt was the first in a long time - completely mangled the base but I'm happy with the shape.
> 
> The coffee inc. the pour over was Rwanda Gisuma roasted by The Blending Room,
> 
> 'Twas tasty.
> 
> Practice practice practice....


Looking very good, Beano.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

goodq said:


> Great thread. Here's one from the archives.
> 
> View attachment 11700


Excellent - now upload your next latte


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> Also, beanysawwwus, you're going to become the KING of this thread soon!!!


Cheers ta (and to TSK), the best thing about doing something wrong is realising that you know you're doing it wrong.

The annoying part is finding the solution, forgetting it, and then starting all over again in an ironic loop.


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## DoubleShot

Nice.


----------



## AussieEx

Now I know plenty of you don't need this, but to help continue to raise the standard, here's one of the better video tutorials I've seen on a rosetta pour:






With milk as cheap as it is at the moment, I reckon stuff the detergent + water trick - just buy a couple of litres and steam away until you nail it!


----------



## Scotford

Can't get it to load as I've shitty wifi at the mo, is it the Verve one? If so, it's what many top guys use as a point of reference for new baristas.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> Can't get it to load as I've shitty wifi at the mo, is it the Verve one? If so, it's what many top guys use as a point of reference for new baristas.


Yup, both of the excellent videos by Verve (StreetSmarts) that often get posted up.


----------



## AussieEx

Yep the Verve ones. Hadn't seen them posted on here. Good for a semi-regular watch and reminder of keeping it simple anyway.


----------



## Spooks

Make it look so easy, great vids


----------



## DoubleShot

Agreed. Watched the texturing milk one a few times but not nailed it yet! Can't produce latte art until the microfoam is right...


----------



## jeebsy

RUshed it a bit but came out not bad

  IMAG1328 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## glevum

FreePour Sunday. Getting back into milk drinks after a month absence.

5oz flattie










Brain wanted rosetta , but hand wanted tulip into 10oz


----------



## DoubleShot

Very nice indeed


----------



## Mrboots2u

It's been a while .....

Break from the brewed , had to see what the fuss was about with the Kaganda as espresso and milk ...


----------



## roaringboy

6oz flattie. Finding it much more difficult to get decent art in a non-tulip shaped cup!


----------



## roaringboy

Over-stretched the milk!


----------



## AussieEx

Verve helped me get in the zone this morning

View attachment 11826


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

2 from today. 8oz latte and a 5 oz flat white.


----------



## aodstratford

First video recorded flat white pour !


----------



## aodstratford

Milk was not quite right - but here you go !


----------



## DoubleShot

aodstratford said:


> Milk was not quite right - but here you go !


Which brand and size jug is that please, looks like it's Teflon coated? Is that a NotNeautral 5oz flat white cup? They seem very popular amongst the regular latte art members here plus in YouTube videos.


----------



## DoubleShot

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> 2 from today. 8oz latte and a 5 oz flat white.
> 
> View attachment 11827
> View attachment 11828


You've really nailed it creating great definition in your tulips.


----------



## aodstratford

I'm sure it was the rattleware telfon coated jug which I got from coffeehit. Looking now it appears to be different brand they are selling but it was the smaller size one 340ml. Its actually an 8oz notnuetral cup - I tend to pour a little short. I have some 5.5oz cups and they leave you wanting another mouthful !


----------



## aodstratford

It's the Teflon coated jug from coffeehit 340ml. Its the 8oz cup - I just pour it short. I do quite like the cups.


----------



## aodstratford

Sorry - didn't think the first post posted !


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

DoubleShot said:


> You've really nailed it creating great definition in your tulips.


Here's another one from today. Probably one of the prettier tulips I've made. I'm practicing with bunching techniques. Bunch 3 layers inside of each other make a space and another bunch followed by a heart.


----------



## DoubleShot

Impressive as usual!


----------



## glevum

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Here's another one from today. Probably one of the prettier tulips I've made. I'm practicing with bunching techniques. Bunch 3 layers inside of each other make a space and another bunch followed by a heart.
> 
> View attachment 11829


Thats probably the nicest textured milk i have ever seen, nice one!


----------



## DoubleShot

glevum said:


> Thats probably the nicest textured milk i have ever seen, nice one!


And the golden brown colour of the crema...I want to taste it!


----------



## Scotford

Y'all ready for an influx after today?


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> Y'all ready for an influx after today?


Bring it on!


----------



## Scotford

Actually, just turned up on site and:










Eeeek


----------



## DoubleShot

You're going to be serving coffee in a warehouse, lol?!


----------



## Scotford

It is going. to. be. banging!


----------



## DoubleShot

And you're not talking about the sounds the workmen will be making!!


----------



## AussieEx

Plenty of room for a Silvia. I don't understand your problem


----------



## Scotford

Two PBs, rocking sound system, full bar, let's have a PARTAYYY


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

glevum said:


> Thats probably the nicest textured milk i have ever seen, nice one!


That it one hell of a compliment, thank you!

@Scotford any ideas on what equipment is going to be installed? Brew bar equipment??


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1351 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Probably my best strike through but poured too long at the end and half my heart got sucked back down :-(


----------



## DoubleShot

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> @Scotford any ideas on what equipment is going to be installed? Brew bar equipment??


Maybe three sets of Acaia scales set into a long drip tray?


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Maybe three sets of Acaia scales set into a long drip tray?


More like a chunk of THIS:










You'll get more pics in the next few days.


----------



## Scotford

Soz Taylor, no brew bar. We do keraaaazaaaay cocktails though


----------



## Scotford

We blew up the sound system tonight.

Twice.


----------



## coffeechap

Booooooooom


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> More like a chunk of THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get more pics in the next few days.


This pic gives me the shakes.

2 LINEA PBs & 3 V.A. MYTHOS

U WOT M8...


----------



## Beanosaurus

6oz Mutant Swan

Tried for a heart (for Valentines and that.) but bodged it into this!


----------



## DoubleShot

Looks good all the same.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> You'll get more pics in the next few days.


WOWZERS! Now you're talking!!


----------



## AussieEx

So the 'where is Scotford going' thread is now completely redundant after this pic and the miscellaneous hints.

http://wethefoodsnobs.com/london-grind-february-launch/ No?


----------



## glevum

1st rosetta in yonks.


----------



## DoubleShot

glevum said:


> 1st rosetta in yonks.


Yummy looking dark crema plus crisp white definition from the milk. Great work!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

So you're working at London Grind then, Scotford?









Edit: I didn't see the above post.


----------



## Scotford

Yes guys, I'm at Ldn Grind. Last night was our press night for foodies, VIPs, Jon Snow from GoT, some dude from a boy band and a ton of hipsters! It was banging! Training hard today for soft launches tomorrow and Sunday.

Gonna do some speed training this afternoon and have all four of us operating at full tilt!

We are planning on being at least as busy as Shoreditch Grind, who plough through over 100kg of beans week in, week out. Cannot wait!


----------



## DoubleShot

Awesome!!


----------



## jeebsy

Excuse the shot....(and the editing, never done a video before)

  P1040522 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## AussieEx

You're taking it up a notch with the videos!


----------



## DoubleShot

Go on jeebsy, waaay to go! Nice video. Orange teflon jug to match the accents on your cups plus sides of the Brewtus. Loving those joystick controls instead of the stock knobs. Presume you have a 3 or 4-hole steam tip cos my single tip will never in a month of Sunday's steam milk that quick! Interesting how you place the steam wand nozzle right up against the side which is something Baca in the Verve video says not to. Guess, whatever works for ya and all that. Strategically placed bag of Rave beans. Reminds me of some of coffechaps photo's!


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Interesting how you place the steam wand nozzle right up against the side which is something Baca in the Verve video says not to. Guess, whatever works for ya and all that. Strategically placed bag of Rave beans. Reminds me of some of coffechaps photo's!


I try to have it maybe 1cm away from the edge of the jug but between moving the camera about and trying to keep my hands out the way of the shot it wandered a bit.

Use the three hole tip with the pressure cranked up a bit - after having an extended play on @funinacup's Linea the single hole tip at normal pressure just wasn't cutting it.


----------



## DoubleShot

How does one go about 'cranking up the pressure a bit'? Best place to order a 3-hole steam tip?

Thanks.


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/expobar-brewtus-iv-dual-boiler-steam-potential-t32655.html

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/how-to-adjust-brewtus-steam-boiler-pressure-t15350.html

I did it with the machine on so you could see the adjustment but do so at your own risk.

Dunno about the three hole tip, mine came with it as an extra. Bella Barista maybe.


----------



## Mrboots2u

just tried to do a clip ...hmmmmmm


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> just tried to do a clip ...hmmmmmm


And?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> And?


not the best example of my work....

not quite this bad though ...from yesteryearr


----------



## glevum

Lol, loved that sigh Martin!


----------



## Mrboots2u

glevum said:


> Lol, loved that sigh Martin!


i think id done this before ....

what a way to spend an afternoon






i think my mrs would prefer it , if she came home and thought id been watching porn all day , instead of filming myself making shite coffee.....


----------



## DoubleShot

Only thing I'd perhaps change is not to have the lens cap dangling in frame!


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## glevum

First ever wave heart thingy










Another rosetta










Both with lush Limini Ethiopian


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Excellent wave heart thingy, Glevum


----------



## Scotford

YES Glevum!

Boots, tilt that damned cup more, keep that stream slow and STEADY, get closer with that pour too. Oh, and lastly, shoulda wiped that spill before anything.


----------



## roaringboy

Went wonky!


----------



## 7493

Mrboots2u said:


> i think id done this before ....
> 
> what a way to spend an afternoon


Still better than mine! Must practice more...


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 11901


Zero good pours out of four tonight. This was the best


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 11901
> 
> 
> Zero good pours out of four tonight. This was the best


A heart at least, I hope your intended valentine was happy with this attempt


----------



## DoubleShot

Lush looking crema! What beans did you use?


----------



## jeebsy

Rave DSOL, the opposite of last night's shot - 53 out in 17.


----------



## Scotford

Oh hai guys!










EDIT: Just realised that this next one isn't my pour, I didn't get a snap of my stack.










YEAH


----------



## Mrboots2u

Here is some bad latte art ...

Stay tuned , the 2015 latte art competition is coming ..

I'll be opening up a thread for entries today or tomorrow ...

Get practicing , lots of new members , so expecting some new faces....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

This morning's efforts


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1354 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Aim for this week: stop making an arse of the final bit of the pour


----------



## Scotford

Nice texture Jeebs! I think you didn't try to 'push' the last one into the previous layer enough though.


----------



## jeebsy

Ta. Didn't even stretch the milk that time, just swirled it and let the wand do its thing. Going to do two more pours tonight, i'll push them right to the end


----------



## c_squared

You can kind of see what I was trying...kind of.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Free Pour Friday Freaks...get entering.....

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22070-CFUK-2015-Latte-Art-Competition


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1355 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## aodstratford

Scotford said:


> Yes guys, I'm at Ldn Grind. Last night was our press night for foodies, VIPs, Jon Snow from GoT, some dude from a boy band and a ton of hipsters! It was banging! Training hard today for soft launches tomorrow and Sunday.
> 
> Gonna do some speed training this afternoon and have all four of us operating at full tilt!
> 
> We are planning on being at least as busy as Shoreditch Grind, who plough through over 100kg of beans week in, week out. Cannot wait!


Best of luck to you - hope all goes well. Missing your skills and passion for coffee. Next time I'm in London I'll pop in. Adam


----------



## Scotford

aodstratford said:


> Best of luck to you - hope all goes well. Missing your skills and passion for coffee. Next time I'm in London I'll pop in. Adam


Hey Adam, sorry about leaving SuA a barista down, couldn't really pass this opportunity up!

Yeah that'd be cool next time you're down. Send me a message in advance and I'll let you know if I'm there. I have a sneaky suspicion that our flatties will be right up your alley!


----------



## roaringboy

6oz flat white.

Best rosetta I've managed in a bowl shaped cup rather than a tulip.


----------



## DoubleShot

roaringboy said:


> 6oz flat white.
> 
> Best rosetta I've managed in a bowl shaped cup rather than a tulip.


Good work. Would you say it's easier to produce latte art using a tulip shaped cup over a bowl shaped one? I don't have any tulip cups, might have to purchase a couple. Anything that will help in my quest to produce latte art...


----------



## Mrboots2u

roaringboy said:


> 6oz flat white.
> 
> Best rosetta I've managed in a bowl shaped cup rather than a tulip.


Get yourself in the competition ....


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Anything that will help in my quest to produce latte art...


Are there any good cafes near you?


----------



## DoubleShot

None locally and last time I looked on the good cafe map thread, there's only one or two mentioned in Oxfordshire and they are miles away.


----------



## roaringboy

DoubleShot said:


> Good work. Would you say it's easier to produce latte art using a tulip shaped cup over a bowl shaped one? I don't have any tulip cups, might have to purchase a couple. Anything that will help in my quest to produce latte art...


I think it is, although it's probably entirely a personal thing.


----------



## Scotford

I find tulips easier than cups that are a bit squat, but not as easy as glasses but only for round the side pours in those yet deeper cups are my favourite things to pour into except piccolo glasses which I don't do enough of.

Catch all that?


----------



## DoubleShot

May have to pick up some tulip plus glass cups then. Anything that will aid my attempts!


----------



## jeebsy

i don't want to sound harsh but you've got good enough equipment and cups to do some decent pours already....you need someone to show/tell you what to do. Do a video.


----------



## AussieEx

I agree. Though using a glass does also allow you to check for foam depth of the poured drink, and enjoy the 'Guinness Rise'. I use the Duralex Picardie most of the time. Cheap as chips and pretty much unbreakable too.


----------



## Scotford

Brunch time at the Grind!


----------



## jeebsy

I'll pour you into next week pal


----------



## Scotford

Thems fighting wurds


----------



## Spooks

Grrrrr had the milk textured well but still managed to miss the art


----------



## DoubleShot

AussieExpat said:


> I use the Duralex Picardie most of the time.


Any idea what size you're using? Seen a set of 6 (25cl which is almost 9oz) on Amazon for £7.95


----------



## KkAaNnEe

I've got the 22cl and 25cl but normally use the 22cl as the larger one is kinda fat and less proportioned


----------



## Mrboots2u

I use these ...

http://coffeehit.co.uk/brands/duralex/duralex-gigogne-160ml


----------



## roaringboy

I hate glasses!


----------



## AussieEx

DoubleShot said:


> Any idea what size you're using? Seen a set of 6 (25cl which is almost 9oz) on Amazon for £7.95


22cl. Bought originally for lattes. Useful for so many things (not just coffee related).

Also have the 9cl which I use for piccolos. They also come in 16cl, 25cl (and larger: 31cl, 35cl etc, but they're not for coffee







)


----------



## DoubleShot

Looks like 22cl is ftw.

Thanks.


----------



## roaringboy

All went wrong this morning!


----------



## DoubleShot

What causes all those bubbles in the crema? Seen it in a few photos posted in this thread but it's never noticed it in any of my shots.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Acidity in the coffee reacting with the milk and, in effect, curdling it.


----------



## roaringboy

Probably a bit too much foam on top of the milk. Comes out in the first part of the pour and under the Crema.


----------



## roaringboy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Acidity in the coffee reacting with the milk and, in effect, curdling it.


Nah, that's too scientific for me... It's the foam... FOAM I tell ya!!!


----------



## roaringboy

This morning's effort. Looked better in person and and was absolutely delicious!

Getting used to my new rhino teflon jug. This was my first pour with it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Roaring boy , stop showing off on here and get your name down for the latter art comp.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

On second thoughts, judging by the above effort, don't


----------



## jeebsy

roaringboy said:


> This morning's effort. Looked better in person and and was absolutely delicious!
> 
> Getting used to my new rhino teflon jug. This was my first pour with it.


Getting better all the time


----------



## Kman10

today's first effort using silver oak black bag and skimmed milk, finally getting to grips with the skimmed now


----------



## Mrboots2u

Looks good how does it taste


----------



## roaringboy

Mrboots2u said:


> Roaring boy , stop showing off on here and get your name down for the latter art comp.....


I'm fairly hit and miss to be fair! Plus I only ever get time to make one coffee, first thing in the morning


----------



## Kman10

Mrboots2u said:


> Looks good how does it taste


Very nice, dark choc lingering in the mouth


----------



## glevum

10oz before heading North on M5 roadworks nightmare







. Mrs bought home red skimmed milk yesterday, makes pretty good microfoam but had to use the 5 hole tip to get it working


----------



## Beanosaurus

glevum said:


> 10oz before heading North on M5 roadworks nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mrs bought home red skimmed milk yesterday, makes pretty good microfoam but had to use the 5 hole tip to get it working


Tis' a fine pour nonetheless, Sir!


----------



## AussieEx

Time to fish out the 5D Mark II to properly capture every deficiency of my latte art. The iPhone with its inability to properly close focus, not to mention the ghastly colour-cast, is just insufficient for this thread


----------



## Scotford

Trying to absolutely nail this today:


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> Trying to absolutely nail this today:


After pulling a shot do you sprinkle something (cocoa) on top before pouring the milk to give it that darker contrast?


----------



## Scotford

@DoubleShot that's actually a mocha. We use a dark sweetened choc syrup that's thinned out with a shot in it and then choc powder on top for the extra defined art.

Choc powder goes on caps too.


----------



## DoubleShot

Quality workmanship, looks great! I'd gladly tuck into one of those. I do enjoy indulging in a Mocha from time to time. 

Limbering up for the upcoming Latte Art competition no doubt?


----------



## Scotford

Nah, can't enter as I can't guarantee I'll be able to participate due to work. I'll just keep on posting smacktalk in the thread though


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> Trying to absolutely nail this today:


Hollow leaves...


----------



## Beanosaurus

I've proper gone off glasses now, can't seem to nail the alignment, anyway here's a dodgy stacked heart thing and a Rosetta where I tried my hardest to not end up with a bellend like I usually do!


----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> end up with a bellend


#cockaccino


----------



## roaringboy

Symmetry is off but otherwise chuffed with this 6oz flat white!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Cut through a bit thick but more layers!


----------



## Beanosaurus

roaringboy said:


> Symmetry is off but otherwise chuffed with this 6oz flat white!


Enter the comp already!


----------



## Scotford

BEANO! That is a SICK stack. Let's see a rosetta now.

EDIT: didn't actually see the rosetta on the previous page.


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus is carrying a thumb injury too. God help the others entering the latte art competition!


----------



## anton78

I'm aiming to come in the top 16 of the competition.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Forgot to post this.

My best macchiato pour EVER.

Mrs Beano said I looked ever so smug...

Tasted like turd though, I underextracted.


----------



## jeebsy

Is that an espresso cup!?


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> BEANO! That is a SICK stack. Let's see a rosetta now.
> 
> EDIT: didn't actually see the rosetta on the previous page.


I used to be kind of competent at rosettas, but now it is my most feared pour of all...

I will be practicing...


----------



## Beanosaurus

jeebsy said:


> Is that an espresso cup!?


Um yep, twas one of these...

3/4oz I think, last measley dregs of milk after Mini-Beano claimed it for a milkshake.


----------



## jeebsy

If anyone is running a book for the latte art comp my mortgage money is going on you.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Not posted in a while. This is my most recent photo, 2.5oz macchiato.


----------



## Beanosaurus

jeebsy said:


> If anyone is running a book for the latte art comp my mortgage money is going on you.


For what of people speak, there will be one lurking in the shadows...

Silent until it is their moment to deliver.

I'll probably blast my manky thumb with steam in a fit of nerves come the time!


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Couple from this week...

6oz Cappuccino - crema had almost gone after answering the door!

  

8oz Latte


----------



## roaringboy

First attempt at a wave heart:


----------



## roaringboy

Loving the new jug BTW! Would recommend to anyone. 20oz rhino black teflon. Really nice.


----------



## DoubleShot

In a large jug do you only steam enough milk for one or two drinks at a time?


----------



## anton78

Unfortunately, this is really the standard I'm at, not comedy phallic art...

View attachment 11994


----------



## Scotford

Getting dem frames tight today:


----------



## roaringboy

DoubleShot said:


> In a large jug do you only steam enough milk for one or two drinks at a time?


Yeah, I probably steam about 6oz and use 4oz.


----------



## jeebsy

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/2fSdE5


----------



## TomBurtonArt

First attempt at art on the Gaggia, crema had almost completely gone because I transferred from shot glasses (I was measuring my extraction) to warmed cup.


----------



## DoubleShot

Still looks good. I can't currently compete with that even using a Brewtus IV! 

How about if you weigh your extraction going direct into the cup you're going to drink out of? I've had the same problem losing a lot of the crema when extracting into say an espresso cup then emptying that into a larger cup before adding milk.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

DoubleShot said:


> Still looks good. I can't currently compete with that even using a Brewtus IV!
> 
> How about if you weigh your extraction going direct into the cup you're going to drink out of? I've had the same problem losing a lot of the crema when extracting into say an espresso cup then emptying that into a larger cup before adding milk.


Thanks!

Scales are on their way from China so may be a wait as it's New Year. However now that I know I'm getting a good 1.75oz in 27secs I'll have no need to measure volume and can base it on time!

My milk isn't micro enough yet and still tastes quite foamy, not thick and textured throughout.


----------



## DoubleShot

I can't produce microfoam yet and therefore latte art is but a distant dream for me at the moment. When I do finally manage it, I may well add my name to the next latte art competition list!


----------



## glevum

TomBurtonArt said:


> First attempt at art on the Gaggia, crema had almost completely gone because I transferred from shot glasses (I was measuring my extraction) to warmed cup.


Thats some quality microfoam there, nice one.


----------



## glevum

DoubleShot said:


> Still looks good. I can't currently compete with that even using a Brewtus IV!
> 
> How about if you weigh your extraction going direct into the cup you're going to drink out of? I've had the same problem losing a lot of the crema when extracting into say an espresso cup then emptying that into a larger cup before adding milk.


As a home user only making a milk drink a day or 2, you will get there i promise . all trial & error. took me ages to get something decent







. at the end of the day you are drinking far better coffee than high st garbage.


----------



## DoubleShot

The quest for the elusive 'shiny wet paint' look continues...


----------



## glevum

Last 2 of the day earlier. Last of Limini Ethiopian bag. Been using them last couple of months. Fantastic quality roasters & forum sponsers. Thank you Youri & team



















Yummy....


----------



## DoubleShot

The colour of your crema is incredible and the latte art isn't bad either!


----------



## Beanosaurus

FOUR POUR FRIDAY

I had an epiphany today, for the second pour I changed my grip and it immediately addressed the problems I've had with symmetry.

The Rosetta is for you Scotford as you so demanded, doesn't look like a nob either.









Using HB Cachoiera Da Grama Yellow Bourbon Pulped, doesn't get much better than that in milk!


----------



## AussieEx

This thread has descended into covert and overt mind-games ahead of the latte art comp...

Nice pours Beano


----------



## Portfolio




----------



## funinacup

Nice simple one yesterday.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Half decent


----------



## jeebsy

I shouldn't have looked in here today.


----------



## DoubleShot

To all the members regularly posting up great works of art in this thread, would you be good enough to post which brand, type and size of jug you use for stretching milk and pouring latte art? I'm after a couple and would welcome any recommendations. I know it's probably a personal choice but I'm sure if there's at least a few of you are using the same one, then I'm willing to give that a whirl.

Thanks.


----------



## AussieEx

I don't think I qualify on the 'regularly posting up great works of art' criterion but I do use a 50cl Motta Europa and a 35cl no-name brand jug. Which one gives the best results really depends, and skill + practice are the critical factors.


----------



## jeebsy

Motta Europa / Rattleware / Rhino / Milkypitch / generic Teflon


----------



## AussieEx

As proof:






Google 'absurd latte art challenge' for loads more...


----------



## funinacup

Loving the Rhino jugs at the minute. They are identical to Rattleware.


----------



## Beanosaurus

funinacup said:


> Loving the Rhino jugs at the minute. They are identical to Rattleware.


Found the spout on mine doesn't have that slight curve and is more flat than the Rattleware - the one I have has etched markings which is a great idea but I just can't pour so well with it.

Workman and his tools etc, got to say that the Rhino stuff in general is just excellent value for money.

Gorgeous pour by the way!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Use a cheap 'n' cheerful Andrew James 330cc jug - because that's what I was taught on when I had some training.


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks for the replies guys/gals. Not seen or heard of Rhino jugs. Any idea which supplier is currently offering the best deals on them or Rattleware jugs?


----------



## DoubleShot

AussieExpat said:


> As proof:


Incredible, especially managing to even pour out of a coffee bean pouch!


----------



## truegrace

Last bag of rave dsol


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> Thanks for the replies guys/gals. Not seen or heard of Rhino jugs. Any idea which supplier is currently offering the best deals on them or Rattleware jugs?


CoffeeHit are your main guys for Rhino (I think they're are the primary ditributor/manufacturer of Rhino products)... Rattleware can be found most places, I've about 6 pitchers and do most of my stuff on 1.


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Guys I have experimented with holding the jug at the top rather than by the handle and it seems to give so much more control...


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Thanks for the replies guys/gals. Not seen or heard of Rhino jugs. Any idea which supplier is currently offering the best deals on them or Rattleware jugs?


Machina


----------



## funinacup

jeebsy said:


> Machina


We don't sell either brands I'm afraid but got some sexy blues greens whites and reds!

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/barista-kit-milk-jugs


----------



## jeebsy

Thought I saw rhinos on there earlier...My mistake


----------



## roaringboy

DoubleShot said:


> Thanks for the replies guys/gals. Not seen or heard of Rhino jugs. Any idea which supplier is currently offering the best deals on them or Rattleware jugs?


My rhino is black Teflon and came from amazon for £16 free delivery.


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nice shots, Gary.


----------



## DoubleShot

Very nice. How about a colour version so we can check out your crema?


----------



## roaringboy

Not really sure what I was attempting here!


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## Glenn

First pour tonight.


----------



## Beanosaurus

AussieExpat said:


> As proof:


Ahhh I need to get an empty tomato sauce bottle!


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus said:


> Ahhh I need to get an empty tomato sauce bottle!


Wonder if you'll be able to pick up the tomato notes in the cup?


----------



## Spooks

AussieExpat said:


> As proof:


That's ridiculous ......... Shows ya it's not all about equipment but the barista themselves.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

funinacup said:


> We don't sell either brands I'm afraid but got some sexy blues greens whites and reds!
> 
> http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/barista-kit-milk-jugs


Oh, they are sexy! Can I have one?


----------



## roaringboy

I find there's very little difference between jugs when it comes to pouring. The difference for me is how good they swirl the milk and allow you to texture.


----------



## DoubleShot

Who here finds using a milk jug without a handle, easier for pouring latte art?


----------



## glevum

I have had quite a few jugs over the last 10 years. At moment, i love using Motta teflon's


----------



## glevum

DoubleShot said:


> Who here finds using a milk jug without a handle, easier for pouring latte art?


Had the rattleware one, i found without the handle i could not get the same limp wrist wiggle ( for a rosetta)


----------



## DoubleShot

glevum said:


> I have had quite a few jugs over the last 10 years. At moment, i love using Motta teflon's


Are the benefits of Teflon over stainless steel, just that it's easier to wash? Or do they help produce better microfoam?


----------



## Scotford

Y'all are getting good!

I learned the 'slo' pour today. Imma get rocking that shiz when I've got it nailed.

Today's only snap


----------



## Scotford

Its not a cockaccino. Its an ejacu-latte


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> Its not a cockaccino. Its an ejacu-latte


Puntastic!


----------



## Kman10

last of the silver oak black bag, lovely dark choc notes


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Are the benefits of Teflon over stainless steel, just that it's easier to wash? Or do they help produce better microfoam?


Its mostly aesthetic.


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1365 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Gave one of my local shops a shot of the EK for a bit in exchange for some latte art tips.


----------



## funinacup

Thought I spotted your ek on katelyns insta!


----------



## jeebsy

It gets around...


----------



## DoubleShot

jeebsy is limbering up for upcoming latte art competition!


----------



## roaringboy

Not my best. Still trying to nail the wave heart.


----------



## roaringboy

jeebsy said:


> IMAG1365 by wjheenan, on Flickr
> 
> Gave one of my local shops a shot of the EK for a bit in exchange for some latte art tips.


That looks fookin delicious!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Im not sure I'm getting any better.....

View attachment 12069


----------



## 7493

Amusing!

https://www.facebook.com/drespresso...2313.201737843188506/1014527085242907/?type=1


----------



## Scotford

Slohearts. Get amongst it.


----------



## Spooks

My attempt this am


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Silky


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1369 by wjheenan, on Flickr

What was wrong with my strike through on the one on the right?


----------



## DoubleShot

Don't you mean the one on the left? Don't think you lifted the nose of the jug high enough to get a clean strike through?


----------



## jeebsy

No, the right. It dragged/stretched the top layers


----------



## DoubleShot

How high are you raising the nose of the jug and how quick are you cutting through?


----------



## AussieEx

jeebsy said:


> No, the right. It dragged/stretched the top layers


I don't think you slowed down the pour enough. Lift, slow the pour, flick...


----------



## AussieEx

I'm practising my quick-succession pours in a vain attempt to overcome my SBDU handicap in the latte art comp. The piccolo was poured second - I steamed slightly too little milk!

View attachment 12085


----------



## DoubleShot

How hot do those glasses get, obviously not having handles, if you try to drink straight after making a flat white? Very nearly order a set of six last night.


----------



## AussieEx

Well basically if they're anywhere near too hot to pick up you've seriously scalded and overheated your milk and your FW will be horrible...

But these Duralex glasses can handle very significant thermal shock - e.g. from freezer to having an espresso pulled into them directly (very yummy for an affogato







)


----------



## jeebsy

AussieExpat said:


> Well basically if they're anywhere near too hot to pick up you've seriously scalded and overheated your milk and your FW will be horrible...


x2


----------



## Beanosaurus

My best of the weekend, then went on to open a bottle of Cravendale and felt like I went backwards a few months!


----------



## DoubleShot

Very nice Beanosaurus. What milk do you regularly use for your latte art pours?


----------



## Scotford

Beano, that is a beast!

I've had too little sleep and can't even pour straight today. Here are the best two.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford. Second one looks awesome. How do you then drink it without spilling any? I like to fill my cups right up to the brim yet often spill some when lifting cup onto saucer and walking across the kitchen. And I've got steady hands!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Im not getting any better.......faster pour ? more wiggle ?


----------



## DoubleShot

You're not far off. Need to just get the coffee turning a bit more in the cup and faster wiggle?


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Sunday Afternoon Decaf


----------



## DoubleShot

KkAaNnEe

That is top drawer!


----------



## roaringboy

Mrboots2u said:


> Im not getting any better.......faster pour ? more wiggle ?


That looks good. Personally I can't pour holding the cup, I have to hold the handle. I've tried and it never works out well for me! If you hold it to front it also means the design faces you as you drink (could just be my ocd kicking in)!


----------



## jeebsy

KkAaNnEe, oi oi!


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Im not getting any better.......faster pour ? more wiggle ?


Use a better jug (I hate motta lol).

Keep the jug completely still whilst wiggling, rather than moving it backwards


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> Very nice Beanosaurus. What milk do you regularly use for your latte art pours?


Just Tezza's £1 a bottle stuff, sometimes milk has a certain feel.

After you stuff it up so many times when doing exactly the same method with the previous bottle or batch you've got to make change which might be a case of stretching for longer.


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1370 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> Beano, that is a beast!
> 
> I've had too little sleep and can't even pour straight today. Here are the best two.


Loving that layered heart on the wave tulip thingy, I tried one earlier and it resembled a decapitated serpent.


----------



## KkAaNnEe

DoubleShot said:


> KkAaNnEe
> 
> That is top drawer!


Cheers mate, getting there with the rosetta, scared to try anything else as everything else looks more difficult


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Scotford. Second one looks awesome. How do you then drink it without spilling any? I like to fill my cups right up to the brim yet often spill some when lifting cup onto saucer and walking across the kitchen. And I've got steady hands!


I pretty much plonk the cup down onto a saucer on a tray and call 'coffee up'. It's up to the floor staff not to spill it then.


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Im not getting any better.......faster pour ? more wiggle ?


Looks to me like you're not getting enough movement in the cup. I go from quite high to insanely close around the side to really get a good movement and 'wave' flowing.


----------



## Scotford

roaringboy said:


> design faces you as you drink (could just be my ocd kicking in)!


It's not just you. I HAVE to have the design with the handle on the right hand side of the cup as you drink.


----------



## DoubleShot

Right-handed by any chance?


----------



## Scotford

Just like most of the humans on earth... If the pour suits a right hander theres a higher chance it'll reach one.


----------



## funinacup

Everyone drinks my rosettas upside down


----------



## Scotford

funinacup said:


> Everyone drinks my rosettas upside down


Start doing cockaccinos and getting some personal lolz.


----------



## garydyke1

sage still producing better microfoam than anything at work !


----------



## c_squared

garydyke1 said:


> View attachment 12104
> sage still producing better microfoam than anything at work !


Love the one on the left!


----------



## roaringboy

Lost it this morning!


----------



## Scotford

garydyke1 said:


> View attachment 12104
> sage still producing better microfoam than anything at work !


Its all about the technique of taming beasts.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Scotford said:


>


You weren't lying when you said you were going after 'Taylor's tulips'! I actually thought that was one of mine, then I was confused about the marble tops


----------



## Scotford

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> You weren't lying when you said you were going after 'Taylor's tulips'! I actually thought that was one of mine, then I was confused about the marble tops


Haha, I told you! That was the only one of the day I was remotely happy with too. I was tired and in dire need of a day off so wasn't much good on Sunday. Tomorrow, I'm back with a vengeance!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Tried a stop and start tulip style, didn't happen.


----------



## glevum

Compared to some great stacked up tulips on here lately, mine looks rather chunky? CC's MM AA & skimmed makes a good combo anyways


----------



## garydyke1

Scotford said:


> Its all about the technique of taming beasts.


10 minutes practise a month isn't enough









Sage works well even with distractions such as women moaning about the state of the kitchen


----------



## roaringboy

Pics didn't come out too good and an off centre draw through but otherwise chuffed with this one.










With flash


----------



## Beanosaurus

garydyke1 said:


> ...Sage works well even with distractions such as women moaning about the state of the kitchen


It's the other way round in my house!

Lucky enough to have my own coffee station/mess making area.


----------



## Dave.wilton

I've enjoyed catching up on about 5 pages of this today, I've been off the forum too much recently.

The extreme latte art videos were great. It reminded me to all those asking about cups and jugs it's about the steaming! Get the steam right and you will pour something. That annoying one from bake off poured something passable on food and drink the other day. Best experience I had was a Barrista letting me pour my own drink after they steamed the milk.

I liked Mr boots' videos too, I've always wondered how the hell you learnt to do those funny squiggly things before a normal art!

And Scott on the subject of handles being on the right. I realised the other day when I made a guest a drink I'd poured it left handed handle. My first pour is always for my wife who is a leftie. Habit!

So here's mine from today and first and only attempt to pour into a glass.

Hopefully normal Friday service will resume soon

Dave









6oz


----------



## Scotford

Today's been a bit better than Sunday.










I'm also getting the slo-pour down to a tee now too


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


>


You've absolutely nailed that!


----------



## Mrboots2u

one from me.....

View attachment 12137


----------



## DoubleShot

Nice job!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Looking good, Boots.


----------



## roaringboy

Getting better:


----------



## Mrboots2u

Getting worse ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

roaringboy said:


> Getting better:


Excellent.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Getting worse ...


Milk perfectly stretched - was the shot made with a lighter roast? Find them harder to get good definition for latte art.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Yesterday's rosetta, today's effort morphed into a wave heart thing, it also accidentally got slapped by a dishcloth hence no pic. :/


----------



## Scotford

Nicked this from Instagram:


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Milk perfectly stretched - was the shot made with a lighter roast? Find them harder to get good definition for latte art.


Nope phone camera is on the fritz it makes everything look like its light at the moment ....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Should have got an iPhone


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Should have got an iPhone


Baaaa


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

2 flat whites. 6 then 7 layers.









Trying something new which hasn't been seen in this thread yet.







Will take some time perfecting though.


----------



## Dave.wilton

Friday morning 8oz latte


----------



## DoubleShot

That is very nice indeed Dave especially the heart outline.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Morning , it is actually Friday ....well in the uk for now

Standard 6 oz cappucino...

View attachment 12154


----------



## roaringboy

Mrboots2u said:


> Morning , it is actually Friday ....well in the uk
> 
> View attachment 12154


Awesome!


----------



## Kman10

feeling the love today


----------



## jeebsy

I'm going to drink so much coffee when I get home. Don't think I've had a milky drink all week


----------



## funinacup

Scotford said:


> Nicked this from Instagram:


Beautiful pour, but the excess chocolate over the rim of the cup is making my OCD twitch.


----------



## Beanosaurus

#5pourfriday

Weapon: Rattleware 12oz

Milk: Tesco Whole

Coffee: HasBean: Acidity Squirrel 19.5g>42g

Managed a Jeebsy-esque pour on the second one down on the left!


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus said:


> Weapon: Rattleware 12oz
> 
> Milk: Tesco Whole
> 
> Coffee: HasBean: Acidity Squirrel 19.5g>42g


Going forward, would be really helpful if the regular photo posters on this thread would provide the same info when sharing their quality works of latte art.


----------



## glevum

Only one today










Tool: Motta 35cl

White Stuff: Skimmed milk

Bean: Limini Ethio'

19g in, dont weigh out with milk drinks


----------



## DoubleShot

glevum said:


> Only one today


That's cos you only need one attempt to make it count!


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Beanosaurus said:


> #4pourfriday
> 
> Weapon: Rattleware 12oz
> 
> Milk: Tesco Whole
> 
> Coffee: HasBean: Acidity Squirrel 19.5g>42g
> 
> Managed a Jeebsy-esque pour on the second one down on the left!


Beanosaurus you get literally the silkiest milk I've seen on this forum - care to share how?!


----------



## Scotford

Felling the rosettas today!


----------



## Scotford

funinacup said:


> Beautiful pour, but the excess chocolate over the rim of the cup is making my OCD twitch.


Normally I'd have filled the cup to the brim so its not noticeable but obviously didn't on that one and it had been sat at someone's table for a little while there...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Beanosaurus said:


> #4pourfriday
> 
> Weapon: Rattleware 12oz
> 
> Milk: Tesco Whole
> 
> Coffee: HasBean: Acidity Squirrel 19.5g>42g
> 
> Managed a Jeebsy-esque pour on the second one down on the left!


I make that five Did you drink them all at once?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Scotford said:


> Felling the rosettas today!


Top drawer, Scot.


----------



## Scotford

Cheers! Not wrapping the base as tight as I'd like but certainly getting used to different sizes now


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Standard here is getting higher and higher.


----------



## glevum

KkAaNnEe said:


> Beanosaurus you get literally the silkiest milk I've seen on this forum - care to share how?!


That foam does look lush.... gotta be soy or whole?


----------



## DoubleShot

Soy milk usually, I believe.


----------



## funinacup

DoubleShot said:


> Soy milk usually, I believe.


Think that's Taylor.

Beanosaurus says he uses Tesco whole milk above ^


----------



## DoubleShot

How right you are, glad someone else has been following closely, lol!


----------



## Beanosaurus

The Systemic Kid said:


> I make that five Did you drink them all at once?


Mrs had two, I had two and a half.

The last drink was from the final beans left in the throat of the grinder, the shot ran fast leading to underextracted funky natural vibes offending my tastebuds...

Hello sink!


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1379 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Bit of a wobble with the one on the right


----------



## Beanosaurus

KkAaNnEe said:


> Beanosaurus you get literally the silkiest milk I've seen on this forum - care to share how?!


I put that down to Heston and his mythical steaming wizardry.

I'll get a video up at some point for you once I figure out a decent angle by wedging my phone into a cup.


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Tesco whole milk!? That's what I use! Not posting anymore pics till I get that silk milk then!


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Beanosaurus said:


> I put that down to Heston and his mythical steaming wizardry.
> 
> I'll get a video up at some point for you once I figure out a decent angle by wedging my phone into a cup.


That makes sense, I think you're cheating then with Heston on your side


----------



## AussieEx

I think it's more about having a double boiler, and so good steam pressure and dryness, plus good technique than anything to do with Heston







(I still haven't forgiven him for serving Nespresso at his restaurants)


----------



## jeebsy

Neither of my last two are post worthy :-(


----------



## Beanosaurus

KkAaNnEe said:


> That makes sense, I think you're cheating then with Heston on your side


Well when it comes to steaming milk I'll attribute a Bruce Lee quote:

"Dohhhwunt feeink... Feeeeulll!"

One of the significant things I picked up was by realising how much volume in the jug was the right amount to stretch to.

Even if you've got it in the spin, experiment by adjusting the height of the pitcher -

lower it to stretch a bit more or submerge to fold in the milk from the stretching phase and bring some heat into it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bit wonky......

View attachment 12164


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus said:


> I'll get a video up at some point for you once I figure out a decent angle by wedging my phone into a cup.


Look forward to learning from the 'master!'


----------



## Beanosaurus

Was on course to pour the finest Rosetta of my life then Wonk-itis kicked in!


----------



## DoubleShot

Corr blimey, now that is what I call a vortex/whirlwind type thing going on compared to what happens whenever I've tried stretching milk! notNeutral cup...good choice!


----------



## KkAaNnEe

I can tell by watching that you have got it absolutely nailed down! So unlucky with that rosetta mate!

Will have a go with your technique tomorrow but will take a bit longer with the classic


----------



## roaringboy

Went for a layered heart type thing!


----------



## Beanosaurus

KkAaNnEe said:


> I can tell by watching that you have got it absolutely nailed down! So unlucky with that rosetta mate!
> 
> Will have a go with your technique tomorrow but will take a bit longer with the classic


Try and create a bit of turbulence by aiming the tip (half submerged) directly in the centre for a bit then go into the spin.

If you've got loads of foam near the surface lower the pitcher until it all slurps up and becomes glossy.


----------



## DoubleShot

Was just about to ask which machine you're using Beanosaurus but then checked your tapatalk profile. Sage Heston DB. Remember watching all the marketing videos and did like how flexible the steam wand seemed to look. I've struggled at times trying to position my steam wand how I want it in the milk pitcher.


----------



## roaringboy

I'm crap at layers!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Beanosaurus said:


> Was on course to pour the finest Rosetta of my life then Wonk-itis kicked in!


Brillaint steaming technique! Exactly how I steam. I might try recording one of my pours this coming week.


----------



## RikA

I know it's not Friday, but fairly happy with this one (even though the stem is more of a line than a cut-through)...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Crappy broken phone camera


----------



## DoubleShot

What happened to your phone camera boots?


----------



## Scotford

COCKing it up today


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> What happened to your phone camera boots?


Cracked lens


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> COCKing it up today


I love the art

I find the proliferation of chocolate on the drinks disconcerting .....( just me being a snob )


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> I love the art
> 
> I find the proliferation of chocolate on the drinks disconcerting .....( just me being a snob )


I find it more disconcerting that it looks like a nob!!!

I hasten to add that it is better than any nob I could draw with coffee... tbh it is better than any nob I could draw with pen and paper :-(

Not to say that I have actually tried drawing many nobs!


----------



## DoubleShot

In it's defence it is a Mocha though!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I seem to have reached a level of mediocrity past which I can go no further .....


----------



## AussieEx

Mrboots2u said:


> I love the art
> 
> I find the proliferation of chocolate on the drinks disconcerting .....( just me being a snob )


It's not a great advertisement for the quality of customers... ;-)

Boots, it could be worse, you could have reached such a level of mediocrity that even taking a photo, let alone posting one on here, seemed futile!


----------



## coffeechap

Morning flat white


----------



## DoubleShot

coffeechap said:


> Morning flat white
> 
> View attachment 12185


coffeechap posts something he probably did with his eyes closed so as not to scare the other participants taking part in the latte art competition!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Foundry Yirgacheffe Rocko Mountain - boozy fruit in spades.


----------



## Beanosaurus

The Systemic Kid said:


> Foundry Yirgacheffe Rocko Mountain - boozy fruit in spades.
> 
> View attachment 12189


The Rocko's such an all rounder!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Rosetta malfunction.


----------



## DoubleShot

Still a work of latte art!


----------



## Glenn

Inspired by Beanosaurus I tried to recreate his malfunction


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Glenn said:


> Inspired by Beanosaurus I tried to recreate his malfunction


Is that coffee blue and black or brown and white?


----------



## Glenn

White and gold


----------



## Scotford

Sorry about all the cap/mocha pics Boots, here's one in a 4oz:










Actually, NO! I love the definition on caps:


----------



## Epic_Espresso

9oz latte!


----------



## c_squared

Emmm, I'm not really sure what happened here...


----------



## jeebsy

Wonky   IMAG1383 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Mrboots2u

Shazbat.....


----------



## Beanosaurus

c_squared said:


> Emmm, I'm not really sure what happened here...
> View attachment 12231


I hope you didn't give that to anyone else to drink...


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus said:


> I hope you didn't give that to anyone else to drink...


Comedy gold!


----------



## roaringboy

After scotford's cockuccino crown! Definite helmet going on there!


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Shazbat.....


Slow. The. Funk. Down.

Get that stream slower than you ever thought possible. Then slow that down a notch. Then get close. Real close. Closer than that. Invade the drinks personal space. Balls to it, get IN the pour. Seriously.

I am constantly wiping spro and latte/ccino/twhite from the outside of my pouring jug spout because I get up close and personal.


----------



## Scotford

roaringboy said:


> After scotford's cockuccino crown! Definite helmet going on there!


There's a definite chub-on in your cup. The tricks to a good cockaccino are getting a good long shaft with a nicely wrapped base (balls lol) and giving your ejaculatte a nice bulbous head by pushing deep and hard at the climax.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Scotford said:


> Slow. The. Funk. Down.
> 
> Get that stream slower than you ever thought possible. Then slow that down a notch. Then get close. Real close. Closer than that. Invade the drinks personal space. Balls to it, get IN the pour. Seriously.
> 
> I am constantly wiping spro and latte/ccino/twhite from the outside of my pouring jug spout because I get up close and personal.


Also, the strike through should be done in one motion with the last bit of latte art, it shouldn't be a separate part.


----------



## Scotford

Yeah absolutely, unless you're stacking tulips or something, keep the pour constant.


----------



## Obnic

Scotford said:


> Slow. The. Funk. Down.... get close. Real close. Closer than that. Invade the drinks personal space. Balls to it, get IN the pour. Seriously.... I am constantly wiping spro... from [my spout].


Keith Lemon on latte art


----------



## Mrboots2u

View attachment 12239


Getting ma game on today

Latte Art Comp Draw will go up today ( this evening ) stay tuned milky milky fans


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Oh dear - hope this isn't a sign of things to come


----------



## Beanosaurus

Pours from my new £7 Olympia Pitcher, the spout is spot on!

Left: 8oz Duralex

Right: 8oz Inker


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> View attachment 12239
> 
> 
> Getting ma game on today
> 
> Latte Art Comp Draw will go up today ( this evening ) stay tuned milky milky fans


its a bit off centre !


----------



## AussieEx

Props to Boots for continuing to post videos. I'm currently sulking in a corner, with a bad case of pre-match nerves and nary a decent pour in days. The pressure has got to me and the comp dates haven't even been announced yet! My microfoam was absolutely luscious yesterday, but I got too excited and stuffed the pour completely...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cant do rosettas ...What is wrong with them and me...

View attachment 12245


View attachment 12246


Tried a different pour to make myself feel better....

View attachment 12247


----------



## Scotford

You're going too fast!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> You're going too fast!


With the wiggle in general and the draw back ? At least the milk is passable.....new arm of the V is tons faster


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mrboots2u said:


> Cant do rosettas ...What is wrong with them and me...
> 
> Tried a different pour to make myself feel better...


Nowt wrong with them!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Beanosaurus said:


> Nowt wrong with them!


Trying to psych me out before you find out who you have in the comp.....


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Cant do rosettas ...What is wrong with them and me...
> 
> View attachment 12245
> 
> 
> View attachment 12246
> 
> 
> Tried a different pour to make myself feel better....
> 
> View attachment 12247


top one should be named oregano!


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> With the wiggle in general and the draw back ? At least the milk is passable.....new arm of the V is tons faster


Don't know without watching you pour but it looks like you're shaking the jug instead of wiggling it.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mrboots2u said:


> Trying to psych me out before you find out who you have in the comp.....


Nah, being serious!

Rosettas are often one of the first pours people try but I find it very hard to be consistent in terms of symmetry and not making it look like a cock, I also cannot understand how to achieve the hollow leaves effect -

clearly some kind of free pour voodoo is involved with this involving selling your soul to the devil to obtain such barista-wizardry.


----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> ... not making it look like a cock ...


Heresy!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok rosettas

what am i doing wrong ....

[video=youtube;-0a4uKxcBwM]


----------



## Epic_Espresso

Nothing wrong with that, just start the pattern sooner. You need to stay in the back third of the cup until the wings form, then move back - you're doing this but you're filling the cup too much at the start so not giving yourself enough time to wiggle back and draw through before overflowing.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

How do I upload a video from my laptop guys?


----------



## roaringboy

Slow down and don't break rhythm when you cut through, just lift and drag in a smooth motion.


----------



## Epic_Espresso

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> How do I upload a video from my laptop guys?


If the video is on your laptop, press the Film Roll icon in the box with font selection, then select the video


----------



## Rhys

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> How do I upload a video from my laptop guys?


Upload to youtube then copy across


----------



## Mrboots2u

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> How do I upload a video from my laptop guys?


Mine are linked from youtube and or vimeo ....

Upload to them from your laptop


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Uploading to vimeo, forgot I have an account on there. Don't have accounts on anything else, was hoping to just upload straight from my laptop.

Gonna take another 30 minutes :/


----------



## Epic_Espresso

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> How do I upload a video from my laptop guys?


Press the Film Roll icon above the text box and select the video


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Epic_Espresso said:


> Press the Film Roll icon above the text box and select the video


Already tried that, it just asks for a URL. It's currently uploading to vimeo and I will embed it on here once it's ready. But for now? Spag Bol!









By the way, my video setup isn't great, I had to balance the phone on top of the espresso machine and was battling a few times to get a good angle (made a couple videos, some all you could see was the back of my hand as I poured.)


----------



## DoubleShot

Boots

Try a slower, smoother gentle side-to-side wiggle, i.e. less of a jerking type movement. Use a larger cup or don't pour as much into the cup prior to starting your pattern. Slow the pour right down which in turn will allow you more time and prevent you from rushing your design before you reach the brim of the cup.


----------



## DoubleShot

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> How do I upload a video from my laptop guys?


If you can email it to yourself then pick up email on your phone and download/save the attachment. Then using tapatalk on your smartphone, tap "+" sign to left of message box at bottom of thread you wish to upload video to, select photo symbol, navigate to videos then the one you wish to upload. It will compress the video, upload it to Vimeo and as if by magic it will appear on the thread.


----------



## Spooks

Bizarrely I cannot for the life of me do rosetta's and since I started using my 6oz tulips I cannot pour anything at all. Been making my milk a bit better too.


----------



## DoubleShot

Spooks said:


> Bizarrely I cannot for the life of me do rosetta's and since I started using my 6oz tulips I cannot pour anything at all. Been making my milk a bit better too.


Interesting. Part of why I wanted to add some tulip cups to my growing collection was because another member (might have been AussieExpat but don't quote me on that) said they found it easier pouring latte art using a tulip cup! Those red Inkers might be classed as 6 oz but I filled one just a few mm shy of the rim, emptied it into a measuring jug and it looked more like 4.5 oz!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok rosettas
> 
> what am i doing wrong ....
> 
> [video=youtube;-0a4uKxcBwM]


You're moving th jug too early. Keep pouring into the centre - need to push the Rosettas away towards far side of cup. Only begin to move the jug away from centre is when Rosettas start to back up.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

My video finally uploaded to vimeo but now needs a further 45 minutes to convert!


----------



## AussieEx

DoubleShot said:


> Interesting. Part of why I wanted to add some tulip cups to my growing collection was because another member (might have been AussieExpat but don't quote me on that) said they found it easier pouring latte art using a tulip cup!


It wasn't me but I remember reading the same suggestion. Big wide bowls are usually easiest I think. I can't pour anything I'm happy with at the moment. Just in time for the latte art comp.


----------



## AussieEx

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> My video finally uploaded to vimeo but now needs a further 45 minutes to convert!


I'm expecting all my recent latte art problems will be solved on the first viewing


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

AussieExpat said:


> I'm expecting all my recent latte art problems will be solved on the first viewing


Well, unfortunately, the 4 videos I did make I made pretty bad latte art. For whatever reason as soon as I was recording, it went to pot.


----------



## Spooks

They seem to hold the same as my other non tulip shape inkers that I have (in the past) made some art, well art is in the eye of the beholder they say


----------



## DoubleShot

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Well, unfortunately, the 4 videos I did make I made pretty bad latte art. For whatever reason as soon as I was recording, it went to pot.


Stage fright?!


----------



## AussieEx

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> For whatever reason as soon as I was recording, it went to pot.


It's the subconscious pressure. My best pours have been when I stopped really thinking about it. Suddenly everything just seems to slow down and it seems so easy. Sounds bonkers but it's true. Usually I start getting excited as the pour is developing and ruin it.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Right, so I have the embed code from Vimeo and I tried pasting it here and previewing post, just a bunch of codes, then I tried pasting the same code into the film reel bit - still just a code - no actual video. Am I doing this wrong? Is there another code I should be pasting?

I tried pasting the page URL but that just drops a link to the page and not the video.


----------



## DoubleShot

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I tried pasting the page URL but that just drops a link to the page and not the video.


It should look something like this in your post prior to hitting send:

[u R L] https: 



 [/u R L]


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Well after all of that faff on with vimeo, the video finished uploading to my wife's YouTube channel. Here you go. The video is probably severely underwhelming.


----------



## Scotford

Boots. You're not pouring slow enough. Get CLOSER FFS! Oh, and stop the break in your pour at the end before the strike through.

Also, if you want more definition you're gonna have to work faster so your crema doesn't dissipate so much.

You're definitely shaking the jug instead of mini wiggles to coax the milk out, think of the jug as an extension of your arm and not a tool to violently shake like a Scottish housewife.


----------



## jeebsy

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Well after all of that faff on with vimeo, the video finished uploading to my wife's YouTube channel. Here you go. The video is probably severely underwhelming.


Video is set to private


----------



## Mrboots2u

Stuck at home today on childcare duty... ( little boy is back as being sick







)

No hot water or heating ......









Steam arm will keep us warm....

Something ok in a 3.5 oz cup to start ....again messed the draw through up...

View attachment 12269


View attachment 12270


Then an attempt at a rosetta , bottled it tried to change it into a tulip....

View attachment 12271


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Well after all of that faff on with vimeo, the video finished uploading to my wife's YouTube channel. Here you go. The video is probably severely underwhelming.


Should be working now.


----------



## Scotford

Boots. Stop stopping and draw through in one motion ffs


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Boots. Stop stopping and draw through in one motion ffs


Are you this angry with everyone you train .....

I'm scared to post photos now


----------



## Scotford

I know you're doing it though and its not helping your pours


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> I know you're doing it though and its not helping your pours


Yes thats true , shouting at me , is making me afraid though ......


----------



## Scotford

I don't shout. Its loud encouragement


----------



## The Systemic Kid

No, by all means shout - sod all this emotional literate namby pambyism.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

It will be good for Boots.


----------



## Scotford

BOOTS! Seriously. Listen


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Louder


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> BOOTS! Seriously. Listen


Whenever i try Latte art now i have an image of you standing over me , with that finger under your nose ( like Hitler's moustache ) shouting

FFS slow down ......


----------



## Scotford

Achtung achtung


----------



## Scotford

But seriously, you do need to relax and not make your pours so agitated


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> But seriously, you do need to relax and not make your pours so agitated


Where is this clip you promised then oh zen master .....


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1385 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Where is this clip you promised then oh zen master .....


I said I'd try


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> I said I'd try


Don't try

Do

FFS....


----------



## AussieEx

Waiting on a Piccolo too Scotford









Now you two can get back to it


----------



## Scotford

Herrss a really dunk shuut


----------



## Beanosaurus

Rose-better?


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus said:


>


That looks proper nice. If that was in front of me now, I'd down it then ask for another!


----------



## Obnic

Scotford said:


> I don't shout. Its loud encouragement


 Classic.


----------



## Obnic

Mrboots2u said:


> Don't try
> 
> Do
> 
> FFS....


I thought we decided a while ago that Glenn was Yoda!


----------



## Dave.wilton

Two 8oz today. Rosetta better than the tulip. One left one right handed. Still haven't quite nailed getting it dead in line with the handle every time


----------



## roaringboy

Was all going really well until I completely fluffed the cut through! Stuttered and broke the stream, then dragged the whole thing down! I'm off to burn myself with cigarettes...


----------



## Scotford

Christ I shouldn't be allowed near a machine after 13 cocktails!

Guys, you're all looking awesome these days. Roarblud, lift your jug higher for the cut through and you'll smash that pour


----------



## Scotford

Boots, you reaaaaally wouldn't have wanted a video yesterday, I was solo draaank


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> ...I was solo draaank


Is that a Kanye-ism?


----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> Is that a Kanye-ism?












Solo styleee


----------



## coffeechap

Just a little sommy sommy


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Be afraid....very afraid!


----------



## DoubleShot

coffeechap flexes his muscles just days prior to...match day!


----------



## Epic_Espresso

coffeechap said:


> Just a little sommy sommy
> 
> View attachment 12320


Beautiful!


----------



## glevum

6oz into a 10oz cup pour.


----------



## Thecatlinux

coffeechap said:


> Just a little sommy sommy
> 
> View attachment 12320


That's setting the bar preety high CC


----------



## jeebsy

Thecatlinux said:


> That's setting the bar preety high CC


His mrs did that for him, she pours the milk in the house


----------



## Beanosaurus

#ThreePourThriday

Three pours, three pitchers, and some perfunctory steaming.

Gonna have to switch back to filtered for the comp, this stuff was weirdly separated!


----------



## DoubleShot

First ever attempt at anything resembling latte art...










Tonnes more practise and work needed!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Keep at it - you'll get there.


----------



## glevum

Micro milk looks great! nice one.


----------



## DoubleShot

After watching EpicEspresso's How to make prefect (sic!) latte video last night, I tried listening out for the paper tearing sound at the beginning when adding air to the milk. It seemed to work. Two subsequent attempts sadly did not. Need more consistency in how I hold the jug plus placement of steam wand nozzle in the milk I think to get a decent whirlwind/vortex going. That is the biggest obstacle preventing me from creating decent microfoam I feel. After that it's time to practise latte art pouring techniques. Exciting times lay ahead...


----------



## jeebsy

It can feel like one step forwards ten steps back sometimes but keep at it now you're got an idea of what to look out for. Your texture is great in that one.


----------



## goodq

Not sure what to call this. The weird hart ?!


----------



## DoubleShot

goodq said:


> Not sure what to call this. The weird hart ?!


That looks great. Now that really puts mine to shame!


----------



## Scotford

Its anatomically correct.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

How to: how to pour a tulip.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Top drawer, Taylor.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Just to prove I am a bottler...one I made after the comp....


----------



## Spooks

Still having a shocker with these 6oz tulips


----------



## DoubleShot

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> How to: how to pour a tulip.


That is sublime! Dat man has skilz!


----------



## DoubleShot

Spooks said:


> Still having a shocker with these 6oz tulips


Ten times better than my attempt in same cup this morning. It just feels too small to me. I'm close to the brim before I've even managed to get the milk to pop through the crema!


----------



## jeebsy

Are you starting your pour high then getting up close to start drawing?


----------



## DoubleShot

Yes, no doubt pouring too fast, hence getting close to filling the cup before lowering the spout right up close and personal and starting to get my wiggle on!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Couple of 5 oz Saturday cappas.....


----------



## roaringboy

I've totally lost it of late!










I made a better job of the wife's hot chocolate!


----------



## DoubleShot

That hot chocolate looks tasty!


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Completely bottled it last night! Two cappuccinos this morning!! Boots I feel your pain haha


----------



## Mrboots2u

Top draw there

All things being even , your'e still better than me Kane ... Ive been doing brewed month in Feb , that my excuse and I'm sticking to it ....







, until i can think of a better one ...


----------



## Drewster

KkAaNnEe said:


> Completely bottled it last night! Two cappuccinos this morning!! Boots I feel your pain haha


Either of those would have won!

I think you've turned Boots over anyway..... to be fair your 2nd attempt was pretty good!

I hope you produce something like the above in your next round!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Supposed to be a Rosetta!


----------



## jeebsy

What have you got on your feet?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> What have you got on your feet?


Think they're called trousers??


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Beanosaurus said:


>


Cracking microfoam, Beano.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Beanosaurus said:


> Supposed to be a Rosetta!


Is that an optical illusion or is that a massive cup?

Get some shoes on you hippy


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think they're called trousers??


They go on your legs


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Is that an optical illusion or is that a massive cup?


----------



## Cana

jeebsy said:


>


Oh god, I just died xD

bwahahaha


----------



## coffeechap

Let's get ready to rumble


----------



## jeebsy

Pah

  IMAG1397 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## TomBurtonArt

My first go at a tulip. Got the milk almost perfect, just heated it a little too long and lost some of the sweetness.

Tried using the technique I'd seen earlier of adding some milk and blending before pouring, think i'm pouring too quickly.

This is an 9oz double shot cappuccino.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Take the thermometer out of the jug - it's getting in your way.


----------



## Scotford

__
http://instagr.am/p/z7ucpcIXAn/

Don't know if I can embed IG vids but here's a very quick rosetta how to.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford

Is that an Inker 6oz Tulip cup? Got some of those myself. Find them a bit dinky for attempting latte art but then a pro (you) comes along and shows everyone how it's done! Great job btw!


----------



## Scotford

Acme tulip. 5oz I think.


----------



## Scotford

I must apologise for the volume on it too. And apparently I called myself a cock too!


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> And apparently I called myself a cock too!


Yeah, heard that bit at the end, but it sounded like you said "there's a cock"?


----------



## Scotford

It was probs "what a cock" as I'd almost messed up the base and 'stem'.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

The Systemic Kid said:


> Take the thermometer out of the jug - it's getting in your way.


It is a bit innit, i've gotten used to it being there (used it with my delonghi) so I always forget!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Love how we are getting video's on here too, now from a few people ... Excellent


----------



## Scotford

I'll try my darndest to get a proper decent one up tomorrow. Been a bit smashed today and was in a rush


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Love how we are getting video's on here too, now from a few people ... Excellent


I have another to post, just need to edit my dumb voice out. As I'm on shift when making the videos, I have colleagues chatting and I sound like an idiot on video.

It's actually quite exciting making/posting videos. Just a shame I'm a dinosaur with editing software. Still though, posting vids is definitely progression!


----------



## Scotford

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I have another to post, just need to edit my dumb voice out. As I'm on shift when making the videos, I have colleagues chatting and I sound like an idiot on video.
> 
> It's actually quite exciting making/posting videos. Just a shame I'm a dinosaur with editing software. Still though, posting vids is definitely progression!


Haha I had to really restrain myself for 15 seconds of video as I pretty much think out loud constantly when I'm on milk duties. I still managed to let slip too!


----------



## Mrboots2u

The better and the worst ...

Tulip improvement










Ffing Rosetta


----------



## anton78

Did you copy that 2nd one off me boots? The first one looks great. I've bought 8 gallons to practice with before my public shaming on Monday...


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> Tulip improvement


That is actually really good boots. Amazing what you can produce when not under pressure!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> That is actually really good boots. Amazing what you can produce when not under pressure!


yeah i know... its the genuine surprise that i read in your post that make me smile ....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> yeah i know... its the genuine surprise that i read in your post that make me smile ....


Are you sure you didn't throw it on purpose Boots? You were good on the speed of the 3 drinks.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mrboots2u said:


> Is that an optical illusion or is that a massive cup?
> 
> Get some shoes on you hippy


6oz!

They're ninja slippers by the way...


----------



## Beanosaurus

coffeechap said:


> Let's get ready to rumble
> 
> View attachment 12362


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus said:


> They're ninja slippers by the way...


You weren't kidding then about being a part-time Ninja?!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Semi skimmed soup bowl latte for the missus










Whole milk cappuccino for me, microfoam so creamy and stable.

Not getting the definition, I think due to the lack of crema from my beans (italian job). Always seems to dissipate while I steam the milk.


----------



## Spooks

This mornings efforts


----------



## Mrboots2u

TomBurtonArt said:


> Semi skimmed soup bowl latte for the missus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole milk cappuccino for me, microfoam so creamy and stable.
> 
> Not getting the definition, I think due to the lack of crema from my beans (italian job). Always seems to dissipate while I steam the milk.


Hmm IJ = Robusta + should give you a decent crema.....

Whats the ratio of coffee to milk


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Mrboots2u said:


> Hmm IJ = Robusta + should give you a decent crema.....
> 
> Whats the ratio of coffee to milk


It is a double split across both cups so 15g of coffee in each. The first is about 15oz cup and the second a 9oz.

Crema is nearly gone by the time I pour the milk.


----------



## jeebsy

How long is that?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Spooks said:


> This mornings efforts


Good effort, Spooks.


----------



## Mrboots2u

TomBurtonArt said:


> It is a double split across both cups so 15g of coffee in each. The first is about 15oz cup and the second a 9oz.
> 
> Crema is nearly gone by the time I pour the milk.


Your diluting a relatively small amount of coffee with a lot of milk . I'm not suprised crema fades or the drink comes out light coloured...

Your into taste v looks goods choices now .....

So my bad latte art may be 15-30 g but with total drink size of 5-6 oz for example...


----------



## Mrboots2u

15oz 9oz cup with 15 g in it ? Smaller cups required...









You putting a lot of white into not a lot of brown and its going beige


----------



## jeebsy

15oz, didn't even notice that. Swimming pool right there


----------



## garydyke1

15oz ? Wowzer a starbucks extra small


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Yeah, the 15oz are the lady's cups. Mine are 9oz or smaller


----------



## Mrboots2u

5oz cappas ( not 15 .







)

Back on tulips today


----------



## DoubleShot

Boots. Just a suggestion...

Can you rotate your starting position slightly when you hold the cup so that the end result when showing off your work of latte art looks straight in relation to the front of the cup plus the handle?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Boots. Just a suggestion...
> 
> Can you rotate your starting position slightly when you hold the cup so that the end result when showing off your work of latte art looks straight in relation to the front of the cup plus the handle?


Christ you don't want much do you .....


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> Christ you don't want much do you .....


Ha ha. Ignore me if it's asking too much. Probably just OCD on my part, lol!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

My first attempt worth posting, although lamentable by the standards I see on here this gave me more pleasure that it should have. Achieved using standard wand without pannerello attachment


----------



## Scotford

Only picture of the day. Cap.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford knocks it outta the park with a home run!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Mrboots2u said:


> Christ you don't want much do you .....


Take a look at my beige examples above. ;-)


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1410 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## DoubleShot

jeebsy

You often post up your latte art work in pairs. Do you drink one after the other yourself or share them out?


----------



## jeebsy

Usually drink them both. I live myself.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Another video with some more editing this time. Straight to the pours. A tulip and a rosetta. Both 7oz.

[video=youtube;xzPe-MM8uPg]


----------



## 7493

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Another video with some more editing this time. Straight to the pours. A tulip and a rosetta. Both 7oz.
> 
> [video=youtube;xzPe-MM8uPg]


Very instructive! And great choice of music!!!!


----------



## DoubleShot

Nice job Taylor the Latte Boy.

Great choice of music too. Featured in The Thomas Crown Affair (Pierce Brosnan remake)


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Cheers. Went through a couple songs before I got to Nina Simone. I love her music!! Just couldn't have my voice all over the video.

I did the rosetta today, tried recording a few other videos but today was an uncharacteristically *bad* day for latte art for me. Probably the worst day in months.


----------



## Scotford

Tiny heart on top of a double espresso mac. Hard pour.


----------



## DoubleShot

How do you create those concentric hearts? Looks wicked!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Off centre again.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Is your house built on top of mines,


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> Off centre again.....


Were you smirking when doing that pour after one of my last comments?


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> How do you create those concentric hearts? Looks wicked!


Just start a rosetta base and instead of pulling back to form the leaves, push back in and cut through.

Simples.


----------



## roaringboy

Milk was good, shot was crap! Really struggling with these beans for some reason. Either gushing or dripping, no middle ground. Shame because when I had them last, I nailed them and they can be bloody lovely!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Try to resist the urge to pull away from pouring in the middle until the rings are really backing up against the far side. Still a good effort.


----------



## Scotford

As TSK said, et voilà:


----------



## Mrboots2u

Arghhhh chocolate sprinkles.....


----------



## AussieEx

Do you pour anything without chocolate at the new job? I was thinking of dropping in when I'm next in London, but maybe I needn't bother!


----------



## DoubleShot

Lately, thanks become Scotford's signature work!


----------



## Scotford

Omg guys, I just love the definition I get on caps and mochas.


----------



## Scotford

And yes, choc on caps is our standard


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> And yes, choc on caps is our standard


Argghhhh Chocolate caps......


----------



## Scotford

Get over it.


----------



## DoubleShot

It's a London thing!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Get over it.


No

Wont

Its wrong

Its one step away from syrups

Do you add syrups ( i know your In London , so just to be clear i don't mean a wig )


----------



## Scotford

No


----------



## DoubleShot

Years ago, I used to enjoy trying all the limited edition flavoured lattes from $tarbucks!


----------



## Scotford

guys

Guys

GUYS

Stop now.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> No
> 
> Wont
> 
> Its wrong
> 
> Its one step away from syrups
> 
> Do you add syrups ( i know your In London , so just to be clear i don't mean a wig )


Papercup do it


----------



## Spooks

Best for a long time


----------



## Mrboots2u

Spooks said:


> Best for a long time


Top draw


----------



## DoubleShot

Spooks said:


> Best for a long time


Doesn't matter how long it takes when you can produce something that good! Well done.


----------



## Spooks

DoubleShot said:


> Doesn't matter how long it takes when you can produce something that good! Well done.


I assume normality will resume soon and they will look shocking again. Enjoyed it though. Tasted as nice as it looked


----------



## DoubleShot

Spooks said:


> Tasted as nice as it looked


Win, win, doubly good!


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## garydyke1

Wait a minute. Im still not over the chocolate caps.


----------



## roaringboy

Mrboots2u said:


>


Smooth...


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## DoubleShot

garydyke1 said:


> Wait a minute. Im still not over the chocolate caps.


Too funny!


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


>


Looks really good for a left-handed drinker (upside down for a righty!)


----------



## kamal

Mrboots2u said:


> Can't see it either
> 
> Weird


Thank goodness for that. Thought I was loosing it.


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## jeebsy

Top one is a cracker


----------



## Kman10

first attempt at a tulip, milk wasn't right though


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Mrboots2u

Kman10 said:


> first attempt at a tulip, milk wasn't right though


I tend to have a bit more air in my milk for tulips than my shire non existent Rosetta's


----------



## Kman10

Mrboots2u said:


> I tend to have a bit more air in my milk for tulips than my shire non existent Rosetta's


Hard to break the habit of not stopping the pour, will try with more air in an see how I get on


----------



## glevum

As its spring, Tulips and all that!


----------



## DoubleShot

glevum

What beans you using there? You get the most incredible golden 'gingerbread' brown looking crema!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Still on the Cult of Done its so incredibly fudgey!

Bit off center but really happy with this one!


----------



## jeebsy

The last cult of done I had was full of caramel. So tasty.


----------



## Beanosaurus

jeebsy said:


> The last cult of done I had was full of caramel. So tasty.


I'll trust you'll get a bag of the new stuff, its top notch.


----------



## jeebsy

Beanosaurus said:


> I'll trust you'll get a bag of the new stuff, its top notch.


Is that 21 you've got? Just saw the tweet that 22 was hitting shops imminently


----------



## Beanosaurus

jeebsy said:


> Is that 21 you've got? Just saw the tweet that 22 was hitting shops imminently


It is, it's the Brazilian Natural Catuai - the new one looks to be promising as well!


----------



## Kman10

number 2 getting a bit better


----------



## glevum

DoubleShot said:


> glevum
> 
> What beans you using there? You get the most incredible golden 'gingerbread' brown looking crema!


Limini Brazilian







. liking Youri's roasts alot.


----------



## DoubleShot

glevum said:


> Limini Brazilian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . liking Youri's roasts alot.


They from HasBean?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> They from HasBean?


they are from Limini.....


----------



## Spooks

May buy more of these beans they seem to work well for my poor skills( although not as nice as yesterday's), more importantly tastes damned fine


----------



## Spooks

Mrboots2u said:


>


Stunners


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks Boots. Saw Epic_Espresso post a photo on another thread and unless I'm mistaken his beans were called Limini and at a quick glance they looked like they were from HasBean.


----------



## glevum

DoubleShot said:


> They from HasBean?


http://www.liminicoffee.co.uk


----------



## DoubleShot

garydyke1 said:


> Wait a minute. Im still not over the chocolate caps.


Where's today's effort Scotford?


----------



## DoubleShot

Spooks said:


> [IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]
> 
> May buy more of these beans they seem to work well for my poor skills( although not as nice as yesterday's), more importantly tastes damned fine


Which beans are those, scrolled back a bunch but didn't see mention of them?


----------



## DoubleShot

glevum said:


> http://www.liminicoffee.co.uk


Brazil El Salvador and India beans?


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy




----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> Thanks Boots. Saw Epic_Espresso post a photo on another thread and unless I'm mistaken his beans were called Limini and at a quick glance they looked like they were from HasBean.


You are mistaken


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Where's today's effort Scotford?


Say what?


__
http://instagr.am/p/0GgNZ2IXIK/


----------



## glevum

manic swirl- sorry looking heart pour.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> Say what?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/0GgNZ2IXIK/


Not a chocolate cappa in sight! 

You make it look dead simple. Well gel!


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Not a chocolate cappa in sight!
> 
> You make it look dead simple. Well gel!


I tought I'd leave the choc alone for a while. But cheers, I wasn't completely happy with that pour as the last leaves were a bit too tight though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

View attachment 12526


----------



## glevum

My belt is getting tighter with all these milk drinks. Back onto the short black stuff for a while me thinks.


----------



## Spooks

DoubleShot said:


> Which beans are those, scrolled back a bunch but didn't see mention of them?


Thought I had mentioned in postie thread but I hadn't.

Hasbean's Costa Rica Finca Arbar El Manatial Yellow honey ........ That kinda rolls of the tongue lol


----------



## Spooks

glevum said:


> My belt is getting tighter with all these milk drinks. Back onto the short black stuff for a while me thinks.


There is always Semi skimmed milk lol


----------



## Spooks

Scotford said:


> I tought I'd leave the choc alone for a while. But cheers, I wasn't completely happy with that pour as the last leaves were a bit too tight though.


Ya gotta love seeing a good barista in action, ya make it look so easy


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> I tought I'd leave the choc alone for a while.


Make Boots & company's day dammit by posting up a photo of a chocolate cappa, Scotford style. You know you want to!


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> View attachment 12526


Nice one Boots. Yesterday's excellent effort for a lefty. Today's for a righty!


----------



## glevum

Spooks said:


> There is always Semi skimmed milk lol


im using semi, was on skimmed for a couple of weeks but wasnt doing the coffee any favours. have not used whole milk for years.


----------



## Spooks

glevum said:


> im using semi, was on skimmed for a couple of weeks but wasnt doing the coffee any favours. have not used whole milk for years.


I'm glad you said that, thought I was the only one using semi skimmed.


----------



## DoubleShot

I use semi-skimmed. Read a few comments that whole milk produces better microfoam so may pick up a 4-pint carton to practise with at some point?


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Scotford said:


> Say what?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/0GgNZ2IXIK/


Awesome. I think it's time I tried some choc on the espresso for latte art!







watch this space.


----------



## Neill

Nearly Friday and wonky as ever


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wonky here 2 ...

Well started too far back in the cup


----------



## Scotford

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Awesome. I think it's time I tried some choc on the espresso for latte art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch this space.


I caught it before the edit...


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

I was drunk. Sorry. Lol.


----------



## Scotford

Haha! You should pour more rosettas!


----------



## Spooks

As a tip of the cap to Scotford made my wife a Capp with chocolate over it ...... She thanks you


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford

Do you pull a double shot, sprinkle with chocolate 'before' pouring your latte art? Looks that way as there doesn't seem to be any sprinkles on the Rosetta itself.


----------



## AussieEx

No afterward usually. The chocolate melts into the crema/foam.


----------



## KkAaNnEe

AussieExpat said:


> No afterward usually. The chocolate melts into the crema/foam.


if you cover the art with chocolate you won't see it? I'm pretty sure you top your espresso with chocolate and then fill with milk, at least I do...


----------



## Scotford

Pull shot. Choc directly onto the crema then pour.


----------



## DoubleShot

No doubt Scotford will confirm when he manages a spare moment in between making chocolate cappa's!

Edit: you posted just before me. As I thought then. Thanks


----------



## Scotford

I use an icing sugar fine shaker so you get a really fine covering which normally doesn't clump up on the pour


----------



## AussieEx

I stand corrected. Was thinking of the 'traditional' cappa.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> I use an icing sugar fine shaker so you get a really fine covering which normally doesn't clump up on the pour


Nice tip, thanks for sharing. Might have to get myself one of those. As you say regular shakers often come out in clumps.


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## DoubleShot

Pour one Boots? If so, that's a winner!


----------



## Scotford

Copied boots!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

You lot make me very envious. All I ever end up with is a sort of big round moon floating in the middle of a dark surrounding brown sky.

The sprinkle of choc done to it before the main consumer has it (better half) is really just a form of distraction or could even really be referred to as CAMOUFLAGE!


----------



## Dave.wilton

Not my best but my entry into the video free pour game. It's a bit twiggy rather than Rosetta


----------



## glevum

This mornings M5 stomach settler


----------



## roaringboy

Finally one I'm happy with!










I've also found the sweet spot with these beans... Now that I only have enough left for one more shot...


----------



## c_squared




----------



## Mrboots2u

Yay , welcome back colin !!!!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Lovely pour - well done.


----------



## c_squared

Mrboots2u said:


> Yay , welcome back colin !!!!!!


Ha, yep, it's been a while but as it's Friday I thought I'd best get stuck in!


----------



## MrShades

Just to make most of you feel much better about the quality of your art - here's this mornings attempts (as you can tell, I don't do milk!):


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Getting there - microfoam looks good.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Bulging 5oz Cappa and 6oz Flattie,

gotten all spinny in the cup again,

I blame it on my snotty sinuses!

Beans: The Blending Room - Jones

Milk: Tesco Whole

Weapon: Olympia 12oz


----------



## Beanosaurus

MrShades said:


> Just to make most of you feel much better about the quality of your art - here's this mornings attempts (as you can tell, I don't do milk!):


Can we name the top one 'The Ribcage'?


----------



## MrShades

And the bottom one "Wonky Mess" ;-)


----------



## roaringboy

Beanosaurus said:


> Bulging 5oz Cappa and 6oz Flattie,
> 
> gotten all spinny in the cup again,
> 
> I blame it on my snotty sinuses!
> 
> Beans: The Blending Room - Jones
> 
> Milk: Tesco Whole
> 
> Weapon: Olympia 12oz


Flat white looks delicious!


----------



## coffeechap

My lunch time flat white


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1424 by wjheenan, on Flickr

When the base of the rosetta started coming out I got overexcited and fecked the rest but that's one of the most promising yet


----------



## Spooks

Em ...... I would tip this away and try again but there ya go


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Hmmm.... Still no thick layer of crema for my milk to dip under. This is 30g of coffee in an 8oz cup.

Had some slight confusion before I poured, I was over thinking the way the handle should face and had to correct mysef.

I must confess now that I often stir half a spoon of sugar into my espresso before I pour my latte art so not to ruin the pour before drinking. I have a feeling that this may cause my crema to be disturbed but surely not that much!?

Happy enough with my pouring technique and the milk was perhaps on the thick side but still creamy and long lasting.


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1425 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Beanosaurus

Nice wispy base on that badboy!


----------



## DoubleShot

TomBurtonArt said:


> Hmmm.... Still no thick layer of crema for my milk to dip under. This is 30g of coffee in an 8oz cup.
> 
> Had some slight confusion before I poured, I was over thinking the way the handle should face and had to correct mysef.
> 
> I must confess now that I often stir half a spoon of sugar into my espresso before I pour my latte art so not to ruin the pour before drinking. I have a feeling that this may cause my crema to be disturbed but surely not that much!?


I did a similar thing this morning but just flipped the handle round to the other side just the once not 3 or 4 times! 

I often make coffees with half a spoon of sugar in for others, I give it a stir prior to pouring in the milk and I have no trouble with crema. How long did you wait in between pulling your shot before pouring? The longer you wait, the crema will start to dissipate. Are you using reasonably fresh beans? What length extraction, if it's too short that will probably contribute to lack of crema?


----------



## TomBurtonArt

DoubleShot said:


> I did a similar thing this morning but just flipped the handle round to the other side just the once not 3 or 4 times!
> 
> I often make coffees with half a spoon of sugar in for others, I give it a stir prior to pouring in the milk and I have no trouble with crema. How long did you wait in between pulling your shot before pouring? The longer you wait, the crema will start to dissipate. Are you using reasonably fresh beans? What length extraction, if it's too short that will probably contribute to lack of crema?


I got myself all of a muddle... Normally pour just fine for a right hand drinker but started to doubt myself after setting the record button!

My process was:

Gaggia Classic warm for 30mins

15.5g RAVE signature blend coffee (3days post roast((a bit early I know but ran out!!))) ground on Iberital MC2 in and 30g out in 29seconds into a warmed 8oz cup.

Probably 50-80 seconds between pulling the shot and pouring the milk, cup remained ontop of the machine to keep warm.

I realise that I may be underdosing but have been experiencing my puck being stuck to the shower screen after a shot recently so have dosed less. Have been experimenting with my distrobution and tamping methods too but no serious improvement. Shots taste ok but no sign of decent crema!


----------



## DoubleShot

Was there any crema after you stopped the extraction, prior to adding sugar, stirring and the interim period before you started the pour? I've not tried those beans nor ever ground beans so soon after their roast date so can't comment if that's a factor. Was getting some of the best crema I've yet produced today using Stewartscoffees Swiss Espresso which were roasted on 23rd Jan 2015!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

DoubleShot said:


> Was there any crema after you stopped the extraction, prior to adding sugar, stirring and the interim period before you started the pour? I've not tried those beans nor ever ground beans so soon after their roast date so can't comment if that's a factor. Was getting some of the best crema I've yet produced today using Stewartscoffees Swiss Espresso which were roasted on 23rd Jan 2015!


Yeah, there was some red/brown caramel coloured crema with some variation in tone, not covering the whole shot however and soon dissipated after a stir and sugar.

I have another bag of beans that i'll be leaving for a week prior to grinding.


----------



## DoubleShot

I add the sugar prior to pulling the shot. Initially I didn't bother stirring as I too was concerned the crema would get spoiled. But have been stirring since. Crema seems to stay intact. I give the cup a gentle swirl. Pour a slow steady stream from a few inches above rim level into the centre of the cup. Swirl gently again then tilt the cup and get the jug spout right close to the crema and then 'attempt' to create something resembling a design. Doesn't always work. But the coffee usually tastes pretty good, goes down a treat. Then I repeat and have myself a second cup minutes later! 

I was dosing 17g in 28g out in 25 to 28 secs. Using 6oz cups. Your 8oz cup does sound like it might be diluting the coffee due to the amount of milk being added.


----------



## Mrboots2u

It's been along day , but thank god it's over ...

Crappy pour , crappy day

tomorrow will be better.....









View attachment 12610


----------



## DoubleShot

Was just thinking to myself Boots is ever so quiet this evening. Nothing wrong with that effort, it's probably one of your best ones. Can't go wrong in those notNeutral cups!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

I don't seem to be able to do decent milk in a volume less than 10oz, seems a waste to throw 4oz :-/


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Damned with faint praise - love it.


----------



## jeebsy

Bubbles, boots! Bang that pitcher


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Bubbles, boots! Bang that pitcher


Light roasted coffee


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> Bubbles, boots! Bang that pitcher


Sourdough preoccupation


----------



## Spooks

Well it's Friday and better than the poor excuse Costa gave me


----------



## DoubleShot

TomBurtonArt said:


> I don't seem to be able to do decent milk in a volume less than 10oz, seems a waste to throw 4oz :-/


What size jug are you using? I'm using 350ml and getting more and more accurate with my dosing eliminating left over waste.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

DoubleShot said:


> What size jug are you using? I'm using 350ml and getting more and more accurate with my dosing eliminating left over waste.


Honestly not sure of the volume... Ikea website says 500ml


----------



## DoubleShot

Bigger the jug, more milk you'll have to use because you need a certain height in order to get that vortex/whirlwind thing going on. This will leave you with plenty of excess waste if only making one cup. Well worth investing in a smaller one imo or you could save the money a new jug would cost and just continue wasting the milk seen as its presently cheap as chips?!


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> continue wasting the milk seen as its presently cheap as chips?!


Poor farmers :-(


----------



## DoubleShot

I knew that was coming hence this...


----------



## DoubleShot

Was just giving TomBurtonArt a second option in case he had no plans of investing in a new jug.


----------



## Dave.wilton

Less pressure when it's not actually Friday.


----------



## coffeechap

you should be I the latte art comp dude


----------



## Dave.wilton

coffeechap said:


> you should be I the latte art comp dude


I can't chap, the time difference to oz and work, the comps are always around 7am


----------



## coffeechap

just set the time for late here early there at a weekend, or vice versa


----------



## Mrboots2u

Adding layers









5oz capp


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Adding layers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5oz capp


Go on, just one more layer.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Outstanding, Neil.


----------



## Neill

The Systemic Kid said:


> Outstanding, Neil.


Ha, I wish. I just quoted boots!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Still no thick crema. :-/ backed off my grind a bit and lightened my tamp incase over extraction was the issue. Similar amount of crema but obviously paler.

I've slowed my pour right down though and the result is better, I think my quick splash of milk at the start was diluting the colour.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Great pour, there Tom.


----------



## AussieEx

Dave.wilton said:


> I can't chap, the time difference to oz and work, the comps are always around 7am


Perfect time for 3 coffees in quick succession!


----------



## Spooks

Chuffed with this one


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Rightly so


----------



## Epic_Espresso

Found this cheeky little tulip on my flat white today!


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1431 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## DoubleShot

Very pretty indeed roaringboy


----------



## roaringboy

DoubleShot said:


> Very pretty indeed roaringboy


Messed the draw through up. Didn't lift enough and dragged the pattern down. Good texture though (for a change!)...


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1432 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Rosetta of sorts....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Say hello to my little friend ..

This appeared in my espresso cup earlier ...


----------



## Epic_Espresso

Can somebody tell me how to delete this please? Got it in the wrong place!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Go on, just one more layer.


There you go

6 oz capp


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> There you go
> 
> 6 oz capp


Nice one. Looks great.


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> There you go
> 
> 6 oz capp


By gum Boots, you've cracked it! Awesome effort. Really upping your game since round one of the latte art comp earlier this week.


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Late night Tulip


----------



## DoubleShot

Great work KkAaNnEe and nicely composed photo too. Is that an overhead light or the flash in bottom right corner?


----------



## KkAaNnEe

DoubleShot said:


> Great work KkAaNnEe and nicely composed photo too. Is that an overhead light or the flash in bottom right corner?


I have some IKEA strip lighting above the Classic, helps with night shots, oh and making coffee!


----------



## DoubleShot

Yeah strip light was my first thought. Kinda adds a nice sheen to latte art close-ups imo.


----------



## Dave.wilton

Found a slow mo function on my phone. Couldn't resist. I don't know how it works out where to slow it down and speed up from.


----------



## Spooks

Mrboots2u said:


> There you go
> 
> 6 oz capp


Boots your making this look easy now, seriously impressive


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Dave.wilton said:


> Found a slow mo function on my phone. Couldn't resist. I don't know how it works out where to slow it down and speed up from.


If it's an iPhone you can adjust the slow-mo secment by dragging sliders about in camera roll.


----------



## Obnic

Yessssss..... no



















Very tasty though: 5oz Cherry Natural from Coffee Compass.


----------



## DoubleShot

Obnic

Do you find using (Sainsbury's Organic) Whole Milk any easier for creating lush microfoam? Or is it more a preference to taste?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Peaked yesterday....


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Obnic

DoubleShot said:


> Obnic
> 
> Do you find using (Sainsbury's Organic) Whole Milk any easier for creating lush microfoam? Or is it more a preference to taste?


Whole milk: I definitely prefer whole milk for both taste and texture. Sainsbury's: Honestly, I think it's variable quality. Right now it's over-frothing for me (hence the rather poorly defined art). I am using a four hole tip though so I'm sure practise will get this sorted. Waitrose organic works well I think.


----------



## Mr O

Here we go....

i thought my first ever milk based drink should be documented. This was at the point that I realised my milk jug is shite and more milk was on the floor than in the cup









View attachment 12632


----------



## DoubleShot

Is it just me or does that vaguely resemble Beanosaurus avatar pic? You need to look closely!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

This morning's efforts


----------



## johnealey

Never posted a pic on this thread so here goes: an accident al homage to E.T.?  (Baytown bolt bootleg)

View attachment 12638


John


----------



## hotmetal

Why I didn't enter the latte art comp!









Milk was a bit too hot as well.


----------



## garydyke1

5oz Capps . Columbia Buona Vista .


----------



## Combercoffee

Is it just me or is late art one of the most frustrating things in the world!!!!


----------



## Combercoffee

Oops forgot the pic!


----------



## Obnic

Combercoffee said:


> Is it just me or is late art one of the most frustrating things in the world!!!!


I would be serene if I could pour like that.


----------



## samjfranklin

I always forget about hanging hearts, threw a couple out today!


----------



## DoubleShot

Really impressive samjfranklin


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> Is it just me or does that vaguely resemble Beanosaurus avatar pic? You need to look closely!


I am and still can't see it, well hungover though!


----------



## coffeechap

A mothers day flat white


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus said:


> I am and still can't see it, well hungover though!


Kinda like one of those 3D type pictures from the 90's, you have to look very closely in order to notice a different/hidden image within it.


----------



## hotmetal

Beano, if you're wondering why I keep viewing your profile, I'm not stalking you - I'm trying to figure out what DS means. But yeah, with a stretch of the imagination there is kind of a long-snouted coffeesaurus maximus in there. But probably only visible to those of us that have been drinking crappuccino made with heavy-duty DSOL beans all morning. When I get one right, I can stop drinking the evidence of my mistakes!


----------



## Mrboots2u

For your entertainment .......( or not as the case may be... )


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mrboots2u said:


> For your entertainment .......( or not as the case may be... )


Cool video editing skills!

You're peaking post competition, Boots.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nice one, Boots.


----------



## Scotford

Trying a 'less is more' approach to fully wrapped tulips.


----------



## hotmetal

Beano your PM box is full bud.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Working on Rosetta's


----------



## DoubleShot

Good effort Boots.

Scotford, you smash it everytime! Envious...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Back in the tulips....


----------



## DoubleShot

Boots. That's not far off coffeechaps earlier effort. Awesome!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Tired .....


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

The third one on the yellow cup and saucer is skimmed milk, believe it or not.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

First one on here is a hot chocolate. It was darker than the photo looks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Average

OK, they're stonking!!


----------



## DoubleShot

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> View attachment 12673


That has to be one of the best tulips I've seen!


----------



## glevum

Taylor TLB. No doubt you are the tulip meister on the forum. Superb matey.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Teeny rosetta in a 5oz Inker.


----------



## DoubleShot

TomBurtonArt

That is harder than it sounds. I know because I attempted it using same cups this morning! 

Those Stroopwafel's sound nice. Had Belgian Waffle myself this morning with Nutella and sliced bananas.


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> Those Stroopwafel's sound nice. Had Belgian Waffle myself this morning with Nutella and sliced bananas.


Stroopwafels on top of a hot drink so they soften up...


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Thanks, DoubleShot... The drink is a good size and crema is better because the cup is much narrower at the bottom. The only issue is that it's over too quickly.

Stroopwafel's are real good. Rest it on top of your coffee cup and the caramel softens. They're 30% off in Co-op at the moment!

Perfect for an early evening sugar hit.


----------



## Spooks

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> View attachment 12669
> View attachment 12670
> 
> 
> View attachment 12671
> View attachment 12672
> 
> 
> View attachment 12673
> 
> 
> The third one on the yellow cup and saucer is skimmed milk, believe it or not.


Look awesome, I'm sure they tasted better though.


----------



## Colio07

Taylor - Very nice.

TomBurtonArt - Love the stroopwaffels. Re: the Inkers, I have some 160ml d'Ancaps from CoffeeHit - I find that I don't want a milk drink any larger than that, otherwise you lose too much of the espresso. I agree - the only issue is that it's over too quickly.


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## roaringboy

Still can't do tulips!


----------



## hotmetal

I made an onion! ?

In fairness it has sat there while I found this thread so it did look a bit better. At least now people will know why I refused to join the latte comp!


----------



## Daren

Not sure what you'd call this?

Tulip cup / Smokey Barn LSOL / skimmed milk / a bit splattery... Not your conventional pour


----------



## AussieEx

Daren said:


> Not sure what you'd call this?


Tasty.


----------



## Scotford

Just some rosettas today:



















(Mochas, get over it)


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 12705


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 12705


Doubles match is safe


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> Doubles match is safe


Eehhhh...did you see this?



Daren said:


> Not sure what you'd call this?
> 
> Tulip cup / Smokey Barn LSOL / skimmed milk / a bit splattery... Not your conventional pour



View attachment 12706


This is me and eyedee about to cause some devastation

View attachment 12707


You and daren, yesterday


----------



## coffeechap

chit chat gets you nowhere date and time pb


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


>


Rosettas...as close to perfection as I've seen! "Not worthy!" *Wayne's World voice*

Anyone here able to pour a better one, if so would love to see it.


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> This is me and eyedee about to cause some devastation


More like it


----------



## DoubleShot

Daren said:


>


Motta Europa with semi-skimmed Temp Tag? Was using the exact same this morning and none of my five attempts were a patch on yours!


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> chit chat gets you nowhere date and time pb


what's this pb chat? will sort a date and time after the single. Don't even know if eyedee is up for this, he's just been dragged in


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Rosettas...as close to perfection as I've seen! "Not worthy!" *Wayne's World voice*
> 
> Anyone here able to pour a better one, if so would love to see it.


Woah, that's seriously high praise, thanks! I'm still not entirely happy with either style of pour though. The left ones base is a touch uneven and not as defined as I'd like and the right one is as defined as I'd like but I'm not sure about how wide the stem is at the base.


----------



## big dan

Love the cups too, red with a white rim, very cool! And amazing latte art Scotford! I think it's good that you are critical as it pushes you on but respect those were pretty perfect!


----------



## Beanosaurus

I live in the leaning tower...


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> what's this pb chat?


The first word is punk I will let you work out the second


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> The first word is punk I will let you work out the second


Barista


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

coffeechap said:


> The first word is punk


I don't know what all this is about but fully endorse the sentiment of the statement.


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Barista


If you like !


----------



## DoubleShot

Or maybe it's...smack my 'b*tch' up


----------



## Mrboots2u

While the tiswas match is on...


----------



## jeebsy

There's a fly in your flattie


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> There's a fly in your flattie


My phone camera is knacked


----------



## The Systemic Kid

No, it's an eclipse.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> My phone camera us knacked


So is the predictive text!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I feel my milk frothing is showing improvement,still a long way to go though. Done with standard wand without pannarello


----------



## CoffeeDiva

A couple of yesterday's efforts - meant to post them actually on Friday, but . . .


----------



## coffeechap

Not friday but close enough, this morning flat white


----------



## jeebsy

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I don't know what all this is about but fully endorse the sentiment of the statement.


[video=youtube;Wn9E5i7l-Eg]


----------



## roaringboy

Changed it up...


----------



## Scotford

Another rosetta in the same style as the previous ones. Drink had been sat for a while by the looks of it. Pinched this pic from Instagram.


----------



## garydyke1

hangover capps


----------



## Mrboots2u

Being asked to make your own drinks in the cafe ..is this a good thing or not







.

Still passable art , didn't embarrass myself ..


----------



## DoubleShot

Boots

Which cafe? Looks similar to Foundary. That's more than passable art, you're too modest!  Nice cup/saucer. Could do with a couple like those.


----------



## anton78

Mrboots2u said:


> While the tiswas match is on...


Think this might've won that match...


----------



## doolallysquiff

Tasting notes: hint of apple


----------



## Drewster

doolallysquiff said:


> Tasting notes: hint of apple


Plum on that one!

A peach of a pour.

You could say you've lost your cherry.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Drewster said:


> Plum on that one!
> 
> A peach of a pour.
> 
> You could say you've lost your cherry.


----------



## roaringboy

3rd time lucky today! First two ended up looking good then overflowing all over the work top!


----------



## glevum

nice one RB


----------



## glevum

doolallysquiff said:


> Tasting notes: hint of apple
> View attachment 12796


Brilliant. Lovely microfoam as well.


----------



## El carajillo

doolallysquiff said:


> Tasting notes: hint of apple
> View attachment 12796


NAH half an onion:exit:

Nice work:good:


----------



## DoubleShot

doollysquiff

Is that apple stalk from free pouring or from using a latte art pen type instrument? If it's the former...hat off to you Sir!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Big capp, little capp....

6oz and 2 oz


----------



## DoubleShot

Boots.

You had some latte art training recently cos you are killing it with some of these pours?!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Went from making no milky drinks in Feb at all. To 1-2 split drinks a day ...just practice


----------



## doolallysquiff

DoubleShot said:


> doollysquiff
> 
> Is that apple stalk from free pouring or from using a latte art pen type instrument? If it's the former...hat off to you Sir!


Free pour. That said, it was a bit of a fluke.


----------



## DoubleShot

doolallysquiff said:


> Free pour. That said, it was a bit of a fluke.


Latte work of art!


----------



## Scotford

Mental pours today.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford

Mind blowing! 

I run out of space in the cup just trying to do one basic rosetta!


----------



## ianbutler83

Absolutely amazing talent guys. I can only dream!


----------



## roaringboy

Mrboots2u said:


> Went from making no milky drinks in Feb at all. To 1-2 split drinks a day ...just practice


You've basically turned into the layer king! I suck at them. Think I need to thicken the milk more.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Outstanding, Scot.


----------



## Scotford

I will say that one of those was an 8oz cup with a single shot in... (Its actually not the bottom one)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Trying to add a wiggle to the layer....wiggles are my absolute nemesis..

Why why why....


----------



## Scotford

I find that starting a 'wiggle base' closer to the middle of the cup means that you can then 'push' more layers into it and wrap it round.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Little off centre this morning .


----------



## doolallysquiff

Mrboots2u said:


> Little off centre this morning .


Looking good bootsy


----------



## hotmetal

Liking the look of that. I've yet to achieve one that good but I'm working on it! Not today though, I set the timer on the machine but had the power off. Just about up to temp and I have to leave.


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal said:


> I set the timer on the machine but had the power off. Just about up to temp and I have to leave.


DOH! What a way to start a Monday morning!


----------



## hotmetal

Tell me about it! Not best pleased! Typical Monday sort of thing though!


----------



## Scotford

Some nice and simple pours today.


----------



## Scotford

LOL jokes!


----------



## Colnago Master

Everyone starts somewhere. It's like the ugly child only a mother could love.


----------



## DoubleShot

Colnago Master said:


> Everyone starts somewhere. It's like the ugly child only a mother could love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12803


I've had many attempts that resemble something similar!


----------



## Scotford

Last pours of the day:










Don't know where I was going with this one but whatevs:










Oh, and I cracked the empty heart back out today, IN A FOUR OZ TAKEAWAY!


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> Oh, and I cracked the empty heart back out today, IN A FOUR OZ TAKEAWAY!


Was that for someone extra special?


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Was that for someone extra special?


That was actually for one of our chefs. He had just fed me, too


----------



## funinacup




----------



## Colnago Master

DoubleShot said:


> I've had many attempts that resemble something similar!


I made the mistake of having my first proper grinder and a new steam wand turn up on the same day. I'm all coffeed out and all milked out. My first delivery of decent coffee beans turned up and 250g was gone in a couple of days.


----------



## AussieEx

My latte art has been absolutely rubbish recently. I think I'm over-thinking it again.


----------



## DoubleShot

AussieExpat said:


> My latte art has been absolutely rubbish recently. I think I'm over-thinking it again.


Participating in the latte art competition can do that to you!


----------



## glevum

getting slightly better symmetry now i have slowed the pour down


----------



## hotmetal

Wow Glevum that's Contrast City!


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Beanosaurus

coffeechap is coming for me...


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Oooh nice.


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1466 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## AussieEx

Things are looking up.

1. Split shot FW (hence the light crema)

View attachment 12840


2. Piccolo

View attachment 12839


----------



## Daren

I could chomp though that Piccolo right now - it looks so inviting!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

what I think to be my best texture so far,, total inconsistency still, but improving







slowly


----------



## big dan

Looking good ratty! I'm getting better still need sharper designs though:


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Getting there


----------



## aaroncornish

I am pretty useless but this one the other day was pleasing to the eye

















I need to get the right cups really, oh and a Rocket.

Aaron


----------



## Scotford

That is a really good slowsetta


----------



## Kman10

best of today's drinks


----------



## TomBurtonArt

This evening's 8oz.

The new tamper is fantastic. Smoothest espresso I've ever tasted from my Classic.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

my 3rd ever attempt at free pour latte art


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Instagram: @brad_barista all my photos there.


----------



## AussieEx

Piccolo Pandemonium has gone dead so posting this morning's Piccolo FW here

View attachment 12907


----------



## simontc

Ristretto was good, but felt compelled to add a milky flourish to one to see how it tasted- this was the hurrave blend so it was pretty dynamic!


----------



## simontc

glevum said:


> getting slightly better symmetry now i have slowed the pour down


That's gorgeous! Looks so silky as well- I hope I can get there soon!


----------



## Scotford

I've been pretty crude today:










(Its a hot choc)


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> I've been pretty crude today:


Set of balls on you!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> I've been pretty crude today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Its a hot choc)


I was served this earlier in the week


----------



## DoubleShot

Boots

Did you have to close your eyes before drinking it?


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Set of balls on you!


Set of balls on that deefer!!!


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford

I'm guessing the drip down the side of cup plus two splodges were intentional?


----------



## Scotford

Absolutely! It was for one of our floor managers. Lucky that she has a sense of humor, I guess.


----------



## KkAaNnEe

Another decaf - think I'm better in the Afternoons! Anyone else?


----------



## DoubleShot

KkAaNnEe said:


>


Too cool for skool!


----------



## Scotford

Nice and silky there kkkakakaaaannnenenrnNN


----------



## Mrboots2u

Back on the tulips....


----------



## c_squared

Mrboots2u said:


> Back on the tulips....


Really nice boots!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Excellent, Boots.


----------



## big dan

Boots & KkAaNnEe those are really good! Definitely gives me some inspiration to keep on going!


----------



## Scotford

big dan said:


> Boots & KkAaNnEe those are really good! Definitely gives me some inspiration to keep on going!


You didn't fancy trying a cockaccino then?

Today's pics:



















And obligatory choc topped cockaccino:


----------



## Mrboots2u

I always feel a little inferior posting after one of Scotford's efforts.....

View attachment 12957


----------



## big dan

I'm away in Munich so cockaccino will have to wait until Monday for me!!


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford

Just when we thought you couldn't get any better, you post possibly you're best trio ever. Mad skillz, yo!


----------



## Scotford

Awww, fanx. Wasn't entirely happy with either of the first two. Definitely not up to my usual standards but they were the only two I managed to snap especially for this thread. The last one needs no explanation.


----------



## Beanosaurus

2am pre-flight 8 ouncer.

Bangkok has few decent places to visit (for coffee) I'll see if I can hit them up, a shop called Roots look really really good.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Would be rude not to have another...


----------



## DoubleShot

Very niice. Safe flight my man and have a great time! ️


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> Very niice. Safe flight my man and have a great time! ️


Thanks dude! One wonders what you're doing up at this hour!


----------



## DoubleShot

Just finished watching Banshee season 2. WOW!


----------



## coffeechap

Will be interesting to see how you do the next round of latte art


----------



## roaringboy

My flat white (not the best rosetta!)










Wife's hot choc


----------



## DoubleShot

roaringboy said:


> Wife's hot choc


Brownie points you must have got for that one? One happy wifey, I'm sure?


----------



## roaringboy

Bit better


----------



## DoubleShot

Niice job on the texturing there roaringboy. Are those Inker cappa cups?


----------



## roaringboy

DoubleShot said:


> Niice job on the texturing there roaringboy. Are those Inker cappa cups?


Yep, inker 6oz bowl shaped - which I think they call cappa shaped. I've also got the tulip shaped ones in 6, 8 and 10 oz. I only ever use the 6oz for me these days.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

One day, I'll crack a six leaf tulip...until then this is as far as I have got.


----------



## roaringboy

The Systemic Kid said:


> One day, I'll crack a six leaf tulip...until then this is as far as I have got.
> 
> View attachment 12991


That's 4 more than I can ever seem to manage!


----------



## NJD1977

Finally got what I think was quite decent milk out of my classic. A touch too aerated but very close to good.

However my first attempt at latte art was pretty sorrowful. Had to tidy it up with a chopstick!

Tasted great though.


----------



## Scotford

Piccolos:



















Yet ANOTHER ejacu-latte:


----------



## Mrboots2u

Simple tulip


----------



## Neill

Back to my amateurish attempts. Cult of done is tasty tho.


----------



## c_squared

Neill said:


> Back to my amateurish attempts. Cult of done is tasty tho.
> View attachment 13003


Looking good there bro!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Back to my amateurish attempts. Cult of done is tasty tho.
> View attachment 13003


Great photo !!!!!Loving the planes....


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Great photo !!!!!Loving the planes....


My wee boy is obsessed with planes, it's about the only thing he'll watch on TV.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Hers and His (9oz and 6oz)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Im not sure what i was trying to do with this one

View attachment 13004


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1485 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## hotmetal

Still rubbish at this but slowly getting better.


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal

If you're not already doing so, after your side to side wiggle, whilst still pouring, raise the spout of your jug 3" or so then do a relatively fast cut through for more definition in your shape of choice.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> hotmetal
> 
> If you're not already doing so, after your side to side wiggle, whilst still pouring, raise the spout of your jug 3" or so then do a relatively fast cut through for more definition in your shape of choice.


Lets see one of yours then


----------



## DoubleShot

In good time Boots...


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> In good time Boots...


Time is now . let's see you put your advise to good use......


----------



## DoubleShot

My biggest problem and most of you's will laugh at this, is I haven't been able to consistently produce decent microfoam! Often not enough otherwise too much!


----------



## NJD1977

I recently had an "ah-ha" moment on my classic. I found that opening the steam valve a couple of turns quickly with the wand buried deep, then braced my elbows on the worktop with both hands on the jug so I had lots of control and stability then I carefully lowered the jug but didn't try to bring too much air in, just 5-10seconds of paper tearing sound then buried the wand again and tipped the jug forward until it reached temperature. Found having both hands on the jug and elbows on the worktop really helped.


----------



## JGF

Mrboots2u said:


> Time is now ....


In the spirit of first posts - three from today:









A random collection of teacups, glasses and beans from throughout the day. This thread has been fantastic - so many useful tips and videos. I have no idea what I am doing short of wiggling the spout in the middle of the cup and getting massively excited whenever any pattern starts to emerge!


----------



## DoubleShot

JGF said:


> I have no idea what I am doing short of wiggling the spout in the middle of the cup and getting massively excited whenever any pattern starts to emerge!


Been there, done that, lol!


----------



## jeebsy

That's my rosetta technique too


----------



## hotmetal

Likewise. Sometimes I think my milk is spot on, I set the crema and then start to pour slowly into the centre, but all the white just sinks. Today my milk was better but I haven't had sufficient milk successes to develop my pouring technique. Still, it's good fun trying. Hopefully one day I will look back on these posts and cringe that I ever posted evidence of my ineptitude, but I don't take it too seriously. The ones that look pants taste good! I just enjoy the learning process and I like to be inspired by the pros on here.


----------



## AussieEx

hotmetal said:


> Sometimes I think my milk is spot on, I set the crema and then start to pour slowly into the centre, but all the white just sinks.


Sounds like you might be pouring too slow. FWIW I can't for the life of trying pour a competent tulip. I can do an OK rosetta on occasion, but never a tulip I'm happy with.


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal

Could also be that you're not getting the spout close enough to the surface of the crema. I know it's easier said than done until you've mastered the skills plenty of other members here clearly possess but you know what they say...practise, practise, practise!


----------



## roaringboy

'nuff talk, more pictures!


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1487 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Two layer something


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> one day I will look back on these posts and cringe that I ever poste


I still do that. I almost wish I hadnt taken a sabbattical from high end coffee.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I got a WOW from her indoors,, so proud, no where near perfect, but it makes me happy.Homemade cinnamon cake went well with the coffee. Done with the standard wand without pannarello attachment and a jug with no spout ( I need a jug with a spout)


----------



## DoubleShot

Jumbo Ratty

Mega dose of chocolate sprinkles that even Scotford would be proud of!  Gives an excellent contrast and really makes the white of the milk pop out!


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1494 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1495 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## hotmetal

Jeebsy #1588 almost looks like a logo the way the leaf comes round to the heart. Probably unintentional but looks quite cool!

Edit: maybe it'll appear on your stall board!


----------



## jeebsy

I need a sign made up but don't think i'd put my crap latte art on it!


----------



## Scotford

Pretty happy with the base on this.


----------



## big dan

Looking pretty awesome as always Scotford!

Here is my latest effort:


----------



## Scotford

Found this on Instagram:










(Blah blah choc on cap blah etc lolmaofl)


----------



## DoubleShot

Looks like the work from your fair hands Scotford? Wasn't kidding when I said best looking rosetta's I've seen, certainly anywhere on here.

Take a bow son!


----------



## coffeechap

A little duo for you


----------



## DoubleShot

Niice pair chappers!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Not the best art but nice looking milk and super tasty drink ...

View attachment 13069


----------



## big dan

Oh what a lovely pair of rosettas coffeechap! Mt boots looking good, like the super close up i feel like i can almost taste that milk!

Is it madness or not that i am on a diet where i don't drink milk so all of my latte art attempts are poured down the sink straight after so i can make an espresso which i can drink?


----------



## Neill

Shaky hand makes for wonky cut through.


----------



## Obnic

Lacking definition... not sure what I'm doing now. I thought I could do these


----------



## Scotford

Looks like youre trying to shake the foam out intead of wiggle and pushing it out.


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1502 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Pleased with the base, the top not so much


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1504 by wjheenan, on Flickr

The ones on the right could have been passable if i hadn't bottled it for the strike through


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1505 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Forgot to strike through the one on the left again, swore at myself for doing it, then spilt it

Starting to feel a bit sick now...


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1506 by wjheenan, on Flickr

By Easter Monday I will have done a passable rosetta


----------



## funinacup

Looks like it's clicked mate.


----------



## roaringboy

Terrible but tasty! Bloody delicious, in fact.

Didn't push the art far enough in so started too near the centre of the cup and ran out of room! Milk was textured perfectly too which is annoying.


----------



## jeebsy

funinacup said:


> Looks like it's clicked mate.


Still got a few more clicks to go...


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 13091
Is it Friday Yet ?


----------



## simontc

That's pretty damned gorgeous looking sir- I wont have anything in me to match that, couldn't get anything making itself known last night, but I may get something in here later tho eve...


----------



## roaringboy

Terrible, just terrible! I've lost it last couple of days 

Wonky and over-stretched


----------



## Kman10

first of day


----------



## coffeechap

an Easter friday Rosetta


----------



## DoubleShot

That one may well have taken you through to the next round of the latte art competition chappers. But as many have already said, under pressure things don't always turn out so well!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> That one may well have taken you through to the next round of the latte art competition chappers. But as many have already said, under pressure things don't always turn out so well!


Are you ready to show us your wares yet ?


----------



## DoubleShot

Getting there. Will wait until I'm on my next order of beans as current Raves ones are approaching a month on from roast date.


----------



## coffeechap

DoubleShot said:


> That one may well have taken you through to the next round of the latte art competition chappers. But as many have already said, under pressure things don't always turn out so well!


I agree and the Rosetta is a harder more technical pour


----------



## DoubleShot

coffeechap said:


> the Rosetta is a harder more technical pour


That's where I'm going wrong...attempting rosettas as a starting point in latte art!


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> I agree and the Rosetta is a harder more technical pour


That's what i tell myself


----------



## Jon

Amateur alert


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> That's what i tell myself


It really is. They show all the flaws in your milk and technique.


----------



## AussieEx

Scotford said:


> It really is. They show all the flaws in your milk and technique.


On the other hand I have managed a few reasonable Rosettas, but have never managed a tulip I'm happy with.


----------



## Scotford

AussieExpat said:


> On the other hand I have managed a few reasonable Rosettas, but have never managed a tulip I'm happy with.


I've always found tulips a bit ugly unless they are absolutely bang on. Don't know why, just don't particularly like them.


----------



## AussieEx

+1 on that. Gorgeous when perfect, ugly otherwise.


----------



## Chockymonster

It was supposed to be a heart


----------



## DoubleShot

jonc said:


>


That is pretty. Well done.


----------



## garydyke1

it's chocolate but anyway .....


----------



## coffeechap

garydyke1 said:


> View attachment 13126
> it's chocolate but anyway .....


god you have tiny feet!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Or big cups


----------



## Scotford

As its Friday:

Round the twist



















All this talk of tulips made me want to make one I was happy with. Here are the closest three:




























There.

Now, here's something extra special for Easter, TURNING TULIPS!


----------



## jeebsy

Show off


----------



## Scotford

Is that not the point of this thread?


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> Is that not the point of this thread?


If i could pour like you i'd never be out of this thread


----------



## Scotford

Haha. Now you're a pro you'll get heaps more practice.


----------



## Scotford

Last one for the night:


----------



## Jon

Amazing. Real skills! (And I'm sensing a little bromance forming on here.)


----------



## Mr O

garydyke1 said:


> View attachment 13126
> it's chocolate but anyway .....


Im seeing a face


----------



## Mr O

Scotford said:


> Last one for the night:


Nice...


----------



## roaringboy

Bit better than I have been producing of late!


----------



## anton78

View attachment 13136


I feel like I'm close, but it's just not quite right yet.


----------



## DoubleShot

anton78

Certainly getting there. Looks pretty! Well done.


----------



## anton78

DoubleShot said:


> anton78
> 
> Certainly getting there. Looks pretty! Well done.


I'll need to produce a miracle pour in the next round of the latte competition though! Punching well above my weight.


----------



## Scotford




----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford aka 'the Pro'

Weren't you going to try and post up some videos showcasing your skillz? Nudge nudge!


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Scotford aka 'the Pro'
> 
> Weren't you going to try and post up some videos showcasing your skillz? Nudge nudge!


Sorry mate, been chaotically busy recently!


----------



## Scotford

Here's today's snaps:



















Killing those turning tulips, eh!!!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

scotford where do you work?


----------



## DoubleShot

Very flash!


----------



## garydyke1

4.5 and 5 oz split pour . Burundi Mutara Hill natural . Killer


----------



## Beanosaurus

I went round the twist.

Once.


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus

You've taken some coffee making gear (notNeutral cup, milk jug) with you to Bangkok?

Niice pour btw!


----------



## gman147




----------



## Mrboots2u

I tried and failed ....


----------



## Neill

Scotford said:


> Here's today's snaps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killing those turning tulips, eh!!!


I once saw someone do a Native American in headress. Think you could pull it off?


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> Beanosaurus
> 
> You've taken some coffee making gear (notNeutral cup, milk jug) with you to Bangkok?
> 
> Niice pour btw!


Not quite, body clock seems to be set to GMT+3 for some reason.

Nonetheless I've been seriously impressed with the speciality coffee scene out here and have tasted a Thai grown single origin which was pretty good!


----------



## Scotford

BeanAbout said:


> scotford where do you work?


London Grind @ London Bridge. I'm the loud one!


----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> I went round the twist.
> 
> Once.


Start that pour earlier!


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> I tried and failed ....


8 stacks is pretty commendable!!!


----------



## Scotford

Neill said:


> I once saw someone do a Native American in headress. Think you could pull it off?


I refuse to do any kind of etching normally but I'll try to remember tomoz. Try.


----------



## Neill

Scotford said:


> I refuse to do any kind of etching normally but I'll try to remember tomoz. Try.


I can't quite remember but I've a funny feeling the only etching was the eye. It was a side profile. A wave for the headress.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> 8 stacks is pretty commendable!!!










in a 5oz cup not too shabby I suppose


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> in a 5oz cup not too shabby I suppose


Zackly!!! Now try and get ten in a demitasse


----------



## Scotford

Neill said:


> I can't quite remember but I've a funny feeling the only etching was the eye. It was a side profile. A wave for the headress.


Yeah I think I've seen that. If I'm not toooo hungover tomoz and I remember I'll give it a go


----------



## DoubleShot

Neill said:


> I once saw someone do a Native American in headress.


Like this?


----------



## Neill

DoubleShot said:


> Like this?


That's the one, but for some reason the video won't actually play on my phone.


----------



## DoubleShot

Try this link


----------



## AussieEx

I was trying to cure my inability to pour tulips today ... by attempting turning tulips in my 3oz Picardies. Something clicked at some point, but couldn't quite hold it together for the pour. PF for scale.

View attachment 13166


----------



## Neill

DoubleShot said:


> Try this link


Thanks, that worked. Like the Phoenix. Who's up for some latte art in half an Easter egg tomorrow! Get it finished before it melts.


----------



## DoubleShot

AussieExpat

One on the left looks like a victory hand sign. Even if unintentional.


----------



## Spooks

Not the best and had been laying around, pre ride flat white


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## DoubleShot

Spooks said:


> Not the best and had been laying around, pre ride flat white


Too modest...that looks pretty damn good to me!


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


>


Keep going!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Keep going!!!
> 
> What size is your cup


What size is your cup


----------



## Neill

Scotford said:


> Keep going!!!


Scorpion?


----------



## goodq

It's not Friday but I guess bank holiday doesn't count


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> What size is your cup


6oz.


----------



## DoubleShot

goodq said:


>


That is freakin' awesome! Text book!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> 6oz.


I hate you









Best I can do


----------



## Scotford

Ten is still great! I got 18 earlier during service


----------



## Scotford

Bored of turners now, onto something else


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Ten is still great! I got 18 earlier during service


How ...come I want a clip of this

Please


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford

Working on Easter Sunday?! Craaaazy!


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> How ...come I want a clip of this
> 
> Please


I'll try in a few mins...


----------



## goodq

DoubleShot said:


> That is freakin' awesome! Text book!


Thanks you


----------



## AussieEx

Piccolo tulips #2. Starting to get the hang of this. At 3 stacks now - watch this space.

View attachment 13187


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right that's it for today ......

View attachment 13189


----------



## Scotford

I didn't manage a video. Wednesday I'm back on.

For now, PARTAAAAY


----------



## Kman10

Brazil Fazenda Carmo Estates Yellow bourbon, not my best pour but still half asleep, milk was spot on


----------



## Jon

This seems to be all I can do right now. Or make a horrific mess. They're my choices.


----------



## Lozzer87




----------



## Scotford

jonc said:


> This seems to be all I can do right now. Or make a horrific mess. They're my choices.


You've certainly got the milk right, and you're getting the fine lines coming out of the jug. When you start your wiggle, do it in the centre of the cup for a while until you see what is starting to be a heart. Then, keep the same side to side movement and draw your entire arm back. Pull up, cut through your beautiful rosetta and bishbashbosh!


----------



## Scotford

Kman10 said:


> Brazil Fazenda Carmo Estates Yellow bourbon, not my best pour but still half asleep, milk was spot on


If you swirl your espresso in the cup before you pour, you'll get a more even coloured 'canvas' to pour into


----------



## Neill

Not perfect but my best ever. Thanks for the swirl tip Scotford.


----------



## TomBurtonArt




----------



## Jon

@Scotford how do you manage pouring two drinks.


----------



## Scotford

jonc said:


> @Scotford how do you manage pouring two drinks.


I do one after the other.


----------



## Jon

With 2 different jugs of milk? Or you steam a batch then pour half off into a smaller jug?


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you ready to show us your wares yet ?





coffeechap said:


> lets see what you have, its sounds so easy


In response to the above, from a cold start (no coffee made since Thurs of last week!) and taking inspiration from jeebsy's Mission: Rosetta thread...










As I've said many, many times before, I have a long, long way to go and can't compete with the real "Pro's" on here but I can dream...one day!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Better than my Rosettas. Need to fill the cup though


----------



## Scotford

@jonc










But seriously, two drinks at once:

Speed and organisation is key here. Entire process from start (grinding) to finish ("coffee up") should take no longer than one minute. Less if splitting a shot. At work our aim is 4 drinks a minute, start to finish, with the next shots already being pulled by the time the first four coffees are up. Obviously, we use two Linea PBs, two Mythos Ones and two baristas to help our workflow and not everyone has that kind of equipment/tools etc and some will only have single boilers, have low steam pressure, be grinding beans between two tectonic plates for equal particle size etc but we can apply the basic techniques and principles to this.

Keep yourself organised. Instead of gawping at your pour like some slack-jawed yokel ogling his first porno mag, be productive. Pour your milk into your steaming jug. Wipe those grinds off your bench. Get your cloth ready to wipe your driptray. Do something, anything, to help you speed things up in those twentysomething seconds that your shot is pulling in. (Again, we use volumetrics which are super accurate when dialled in properly, but even with manual shut off its a case of keeping one eye on your scale/eggtimer whilst doing other things).

Cut out unnecessary steps. If you can, pull your shot straight into the cup/glass/drinking horn that you will be pouring into. If you have to put that onto scales whilst pouring, so be it. You don't need to see and analyse to the nearest micron how much crema you are getting in a shot glass. Pouring the shot from your Swarovski shot decanter into a cup is only losing you temperature and bashing your crema about. Similarly, if you can, (I know we are doing multiple drinks here, but hear me out) steam milk in the jug you intend to pour from. If you find it difficult to microfoam milk in anything less than a spouted vat then at least try and LEARN by getting outside your comfort zone. This lark is all about improving. Do it. Be better.

Lastly, its all about the taste in the end so if a drink looks like the milk was poured via a watering can whilst falling down the stairs but tastes great, you can't be too hard on yourself.

Here's my method for two drinks at once if I am on my own (bear in mind I use two groups and two grinders here):

Remove group handles, knock out pucks.

Wipe PFs completely dry, place on grinder prongs (ours are auto-on, so its kinda like fire and forget)

Purge group heads whilst grinding (M1 takes about 6-7 seconds for 18g).

Using one hand to hold both handles, tamper in other hand, tamp both at same time.

Quick wipe around the locking ears and rim to remove stray grounds.

Lock in and press shot buttons.

Wipe driptray.

Pull drinking vessels from warming rack and place under spouts.

Move on to next task.

Pour milk into big(ger) jug, purge and wipe steam wand, start steaming.

Steam milk slightly hotter than for a single drink (we will be splitting the milk, which loses temperature).

Wipe and purge steam wand.

Pour slightly over half of steamed milk immediately into pouring jug.

Shots should be finished pulling by now, get em ready and handy for pouring.

Purge a bit of pouring milk into the steamed milk and pour first drink.

Place sexy drink away from your pouring zone.

Pour milk from steaming jug into pouring jug (to re-mix and make all sexy silky again) and pour second drink.

"Coffee up".

Rinse jugs, wipe spouts and work surface.

Stand back, tapping foot waiting for slack-jawed floor staff whilst getting increasingly tense and annoyed at the time it takes to run one. bloody. tray. to a table.

Now, like I said. This is MY workflow for two of the same drink when I am on my own at work. Most of the time we have a shot barista and a milk barista so it increases productivity and speeds up our flow. We are fairly high volume though.

Obviously, we all have different tools and equipment and even workspaces. Hope this has come in handy for at least someone.


----------



## Jon

Thanks. Epic reply. I'm pretty pleased that much of what you suggest I'm doing already. After 6 years of endless obsessing about espresso shot quality, then efficiency of work flow more recently, I've now started to look at consistency of milk pouring - it never really bothered me much before but now I feel I'm in a good place with espresso and consistency I have mental capacity to think about milk! Will reread your thread a bit later and see where the cracks are in the process.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> Blah blah choc on cap blah etc lolmaofl


I dedicate this to the choc sprinkle cappa king...Scotford!










Added a little too much air at the beginning so microfoam was a tad on the foamy side, hence lack of definition. 

N.B. Made with instant coffee as ran out of Rave Nicaragua Finca El Bosque this morning!


----------



## Jon

Instant!


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> Hope this has come in handy for at least someone.


Hands down, the BEST and most detailed post regarding latte art technique anywhere on this forum that I've read! Thank you sooo much! 

Please try and get a few videos done then we can get this turned into a sticky in the Barista Skills section!


----------



## DoubleShot

jonc said:


> Instant!


Yeah cos it was going straight down the sink. You didn't think I was going to drink it, did you?


----------



## Scotford

Thanks, but it's not really covering any of the art technique or skills. It's just my method & technique. I'll try to get more videos up in the next few days, but it's difficult being so busy.


----------



## Jon

Scotford said:


> Thanks, but it's not really covering any of the art technique or skills. It's just my method & technique. I'll try to get more videos up in the next few days, but it's difficult being so busy.


Very helpful nonetheless.


----------



## Scotford

jonc said:


> Very helpful nonetheless.


Good. I like to think that it's just good practice for a busy coffee shop.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> I'll try to get more videos up in the next few days


More videos? I haven't seen any of yours on this thread, unless you've posted them elsewhere?


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> More videos? I haven't seen any of yours on this thread, unless you've posted them elsewhere?


I had a rosetta Instagram vid in this thread somewhere. I'll do a nice long timelapse tomorrow service.


----------



## DoubleShot

Cheers dude, looking forward to that! Appreciate you're working and obviously busy.


----------



## Scotford

Also, nice work on the rosettas. What size cup are you using? How come it's half full?


----------



## DoubleShot

The Fracino cups are 7oz. Why half full? Well, before when I was pouring too fast, I'd ALWAYS run out of space by the time I got my wiggle on and either the coffee would spill over the side or it was so full to the brim, it was almost impossible to lift it to drink without spilling some.

Hence, if you recall, some while ago I commented to you about your full to the brim pours and how they manage to find their way to customers without spilling all over the place.

So complete opposite today, I was pouring far less into the centre of the cup before beginning my wiggle and therefore completed my 'attempted' rosetta too early and so ended up with half full cups.

Lots more practise needed but I think I'm on the right path...


----------



## Scotford

Yeah you're deffo on the right path, its knowing when to start the pattern that's tricky.


----------



## DoubleShot

If I start by holding the cup at a 45 degree angle and am concentrating on my pouring too much without reducing the angle towards the end, that's where I find I run out of space in the cup and occasionally coffee spills down the front side of the cup.


----------



## Scotford

You'll get there. It takes practice and patience. Just learn from your mistakes


----------



## jeebsy

Skimmed milk....do not like

  IMAG1548 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## DoubleShot

Btw. First photo that I posted up earlier, after finishing the rosetta, I did top up the cup to the brim with remainder of the steamed milk. Managed to do it without disrupting the pattern too which I was quite chuffed about. Unorthodox, I know and not how it's supposed to be done!


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1549 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1550 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1551 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## AussieEx

Scotford said:


> At work our aim is 4 drinks a minute, start to finish, with the next shots already being pulled by the time the first four coffees are up. Obviously, we use two Linea PBs, two Mythos Ones and two baristas...


So 1 drink per portafilter per minute. Makes me feel quite good about my average 2 drinks in 4-5 mins from my Mignon/Silvia combo!







Obviously the recycle time isn't quite there...


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

2 x 6.5oz mochas, 7 layer tulip and an 11 layer tulip. I'm thinking less is more here


----------



## DoubleShot

Taylor The Latte Boy

WOW!


----------



## NJD1977

Too nice to drink Taylor!


----------



## hotmetal

Scotford said:


> Instead of gawping at your pour like some slack-jawed yokel ogling his first porno mag


  That made me spit my cocoa! Yee-haw Cletus, git to polishin' yer drip tray bwoi!


----------



## anton78

Overstretched? Dear god though it tasted good.
View attachment 13254


----------



## simontc

First I've managed to muster in what feels like forever. I get to a point where I think I've got it, then it all ebbs away. I've had better pours, in fact I've had better pours without latte art the past few days as this one had a bit too much foam and wasn't combined enough, but here's hoping its only onwards and upwards!!!

Taylor, you are an inspiration with those tulips! Are you based in a shop somewhere?


----------



## scottomus

Mite as well upload one of mine. Don't take enough photos to be honest, too critical of myself!


----------



## Scotford

Holy moly Taylor they are BEAUTS!!!

I'm getting GHETTO today!


----------



## glevum

3 from this morning after a few weeks break from milk, 6oz skimmed - Jagong Village - 5 hole tip


----------



## glevum

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> 2 x 6.5oz mochas, 7 layer tulip and an 11 layer tulip. I'm thinking less is more here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13249
> View attachment 13250


Amazing work, really top drawer. Best tulips ive ever seen.


----------



## Scotford

glevum said:


> Amazing work, really top drawer. Best tulips ive ever seen.


This. Easily the best I've seen.


----------



## Phil104

glevum said:


> Amazing work, really top drawer. Best tulips ive ever seen.


Your's are blooming marvellous, too, to my eyes, Glevum and for Taylor's, I'm in complete awe, wonder and astonishment. Not to say, amazement. My wife has just awarded me nul points for my latte art but dix points for the taste. I told her that I am perfecting the rorschach approach to latte art but it seemed pathetic even as I was saying it.


----------



## Jon

This one was:

"Going well, going well, going well - oh crap."


----------



## Scotford

All about the vids today...


----------



## Jon

Obvious joke: you're fast.

Thought I best be the hilarious person that makes this joke.


----------



## Scotford

P.S. this is my office today:


----------



## Jon

Is that by London Bridge?


----------



## simontc

glevum said:


> 3 from this morning after a few weeks break from milk, 6oz skimmed - Jagong Village - 5 hole tip


A-maz-ing; I'm getting pitiful enough crap out of full fat let alone anything out of skimmed! My partner is all about skimmed and I can honestly only remember once giving her something that resembled a Rosetta on top.

Anybody else struggle to get anything at all from skimmed?


----------



## Jon

simontc said:


> Anybody else struggle to get anything at all from skimmed?


Yes!


----------



## Phil104

Great office - what are the politics around the water cooler like?


----------



## simontc

Def London bridge - I notice the London grind logo in your vids but looks like you're upstairs; you work in a secret exec lounge?


----------



## Scotford

Nah, we found an old school Linea in our store so its gone out on our front steps! Gives me a change of scenery!


----------



## simontc

Nice! If my train on way home is buggered I'll swing by


----------



## Jon

simontc said:


> Def London bridge - I notice the London grind logo...


I didn't even know this was there? When did this crop up?

(although thinking about it I've been going into Waterloo or Victoria for years now)


----------



## Scotford

jonc said:


> I didn't even know this was there? When did this crop up?
> 
> (although thinking about it I've been going into Waterloo or Victoria for years now)


We opened about 10 weeks ago now.


----------



## Jon

OK cool, very cool. Next time I'm round your ends I will pop in and talk at you.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> All about the vids today...


Many thanks dude.

How did you learn latte art, who taught you?

Or was it like that scene in The Matrix, where Neo says "teach me Kung Fu" but in your case "teach me how to become a slikk barista!"


----------



## Kman10

jonc said:


> Yes!


I always use skimmed, takes more skill to get right I think, while milk much more forgiving


----------



## garydyke1

4oz piccolo . Passeo Rubi Natural.


----------



## scottomus

Another one from this eve!


----------



## Ferdy

Just caught up with the thread and some amazing pours!!

Still trying to nail the constancy. Got this one kinda right but rushed the pour


----------



## Ferdy

What the furb?! Tapatalk is going mental with uploads. I've never see that picture in my life!


----------



## Ferdy

Let's try again! Lol


----------



## DoubleShot

scottomus said:


> View attachment 13266


Top drawer and very unique. The hanging heart is a nice touch.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Ferdy said:


> Just caught up with the thread and some amazing pours!!
> 
> Still trying to nail the constancy. Got this one kinda right but rushed the pour


That might be my favourite post on the internet.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Thanks for all the kind words guys. Really appreciated!! I know I don't post much anymore, just been so tired lately, and busy with work. I guess I can tell you where I work now, I work for Fig + Sparrow in Manchester's Northern Quarter. Come check us out some time if you're in town, I'm in most days.

Here's another from today:


----------



## DoubleShot

Taylor The Latte Boy

Your symmetry is outta this world! Sooo good! I salute you!


----------



## Scotford

I seriously like the one in the yellow cup! It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## roaringboy

After two that looked really good yesterday then overflowed, I'm actually rather pleased with this!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

I got a 12 layer tulip today, which is a personal best in amount of layers (I actually did 2 in one order):









Not the prettiest but still an acheivement for me. I also did a 13 layer for myself at the end of the shift but wasn't worth a photo. Need to work on definition in the double digits.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I call this one strongman ...


----------



## anton78

Tried to keep it simple with this one because I keep running out of room! Getting better, but a long way to go to get close to some of the efforts on here.
View attachment 13282


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> I call this one strongman ...


Yeah, I can see that. Check out those biceps!


----------



## Mrboots2u

And it seemed to me

That you poured your milk

Like a tulip in the wind ......


----------



## DoubleShot

Attempting a Scotford pour like in his video but minus the time lapse effect?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nah just being crap and trying to pass it off as intentional


----------



## marcuswar

I've got my mojo back ! Just made two flat whites and managed to get some passable latte art.

For the last month or so my attempts have been absolutely pants, completely lost it... not sure what changed tonight but I hope its permanent









(It's a Columbian Suarez bean from Smokey Barn roasters by the way)


----------



## AussieEx

Help me diagnose what's going on here. Uneven crema distribution? Uneven wiggle?

For the moment I'm calling it the 'Michael Jackson pour'...

View attachment 13284


----------



## DoubleShot

marcuswar said:


>


With pours like that, why did you not enter the latte art competition?!


----------



## DoubleShot

AussieExpat said:


> Help me diagnose what's going on here. Uneven crema distribution? Uneven wiggle?
> 
> View attachment 13284


Do you swirl the glass after pulling your shot? Then pour in a little milk into the centre before stopping and swirl the glass again? That should now give you a good even crema foundation in which to pour.


----------



## AussieEx

DoubleShot said:


> Do you swirl the glass after pulling your shot? Then pour in a little milk into the centre before stopping and swirl the glass again? That should now give you a good even crema foundation in which to pour.


Yes. Did both on this pour. Always do the former.


----------



## DoubleShot

Thought you might and wasn't trying to teach you how to suck eggs. Your pours are miles better than anything I can muster.

A strange one indeed in that case.


----------



## AussieEx

DoubleShot said:


> Your pours are miles better than anything I can muster.


Don't be hard on yourself! Practice makes perfect etc


----------



## DoubleShot

That's the problem, I don't practice enough. Might order 1kg of Rave Italian Job, mostly just for practicing and pick up a couple of 4-pint cartons of whole milk then pour, pour, pour!


----------



## marcuswar

DoubleShot said:


> With pours like that, why did you not enter the latte art competition?!


Too kind Doubleshot. As I said this is the first time in about 2months that I've got anything reasonable. On average I make just a single flat white each day so that works out at 1 in 30 ... now you see why I'm not entering any competitions anytime soon


----------



## DoubleShot

That's 1 in 60 according to my maths!


----------



## Scotford

Getting an early start on Friday.




























This ones for you Bootsy










And something a bit different


----------



## DoubleShot

The choc sprinkle cappas are back...YAY!  Bloomin' marvellous that one was too Scotty boy!


----------



## marcuswar

DoubleShot said:


> That's 1 in 60 according to my maths!





marcuswar said:


> I've got my mojo back ! Just made two flat whites and managed to get some passable latte art...


Nope... I said I'd made 2 flat whites tonight (wife wanted one as well) and both had come out OK


----------



## Scotford

Its Friday!


----------



## Dave.wilton

Happy Friday! This was going to show steaming with a one hole tip on the brewtus. In reality it showed the back of my head for 30 seconds. I've shortened it to just the pour!


----------



## coffeechap

nice


----------



## Scotford

Nice pour there!


----------



## roaringboy

Not sure where I was going with this but as it's Friday!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Dave.wilton said:


> Happy Friday! This was going to show steaming with a one hole tip on the brewtus. In reality it showed the back of my head for 30 seconds. I've shortened it to just the pour!


What size cup are you using Dave?


----------



## Dave.wilton

TomBurtonArt said:


> What size cup are you using Dave?


8oz there


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Friday 8oz


----------



## Scotford

Feeling gooood today!


----------



## simontc

Its an ear of wheat- totally not a screw up....


----------



## Jon

I'm hoping my 1430 coffee brings something beautiful.


----------



## NickdeBug

simontc said:


> Its an ear of wheat- totally not a screw up....


ha ha - looks like one of my attempts!

What size cup Simon? Seems to have lost the coffee a bit so maybe coffee:milk ratio is amiss.


----------



## Scotford

Went round the cup twice with this one!!!


----------



## jeebsy

The first three layers were solid then I wobbled with the last one....

  IMAG1561 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Chockymonster

There's a heart in here somewhere!


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## marcuswar

Not as good as last nights , but better than this mornings when I got too much air in and ended up a cappuccino instead of my anticipated flat white.


----------



## Scotford

I dun fings


----------



## Scotford




----------



## anton78

Been away for a couple of days. Great to get back to delicious coffee. Art's still not up to much, but coffee good.
View attachment 13339


----------



## glevum

Too much bottled beer & Vodka yesterday, this is helping a little this morning.

Usual suspects


----------



## DoubleShot

glevum

Rosetta with heart at the top is classy!


----------



## Scotford

2oz macchiato


----------



## Scotford




----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford

Had you not mentioned it was a 2oz, one could have mistakingly thought it was a 6oz beside a Costa 'bucket' size!


----------



## simontc

This was one I did today... Run out of rave, has bean beans arrived but the porlex is yet to, so im slumming it with some pre-ground lavazza from the corner shop... Its not good. Not good at all.... Still, better than instant... Marginally


----------



## simontc

NickdeBug said:


> ha ha - looks like one of my attempts!
> 
> What size cup Simon? Seems to have lost the coffee a bit so maybe coffee:milk ratio is amiss.


Same size as usual, think its a 4oz (tis a nice glass found a charity shop a number of years ago- was bought for mint tea!)... Not sure what happened really, perhaps a case of underdosing/undertamping with the espresso and of understretching with the milk. Tasted not too bad- as is sometimes the way I can get a nice silky mouthfeel with bugger all art, and vice versa alright art with an over aerated milk that had that typical foamy density atop a too thin base... Gah!


----------



## AussieEx

@Scotford I see your 2oz macchiato and raise you this 3oz piccolo!


----------



## Scotford

I'll raise you a cheeky invert in a 5oz.


----------



## AussieEx

I'm out.


----------



## Scotford

Don't be like that! Push yourself to pour ridiculous things.


----------



## coffeechap

A lazy Sunday evening pour


----------



## Mr O

pffffff.....yeah, lazy as


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I suppose being a lazy pour helped with the smoothness and flow of said pour........

You make me sick! hahahaha very nice sir very nice indeed.


----------



## anton78

Switched back to the more powerful tip this morning. Progress.
View attachment 13356


----------



## Scotford

More 2oz madness.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Wow - what did you use to effect that - a pipette, Scot??


----------



## Scotford

Nahhh, just a regular 350ml Olympia


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Nice and in a dinky cup! Good stuff and good looking cups.


----------



## anton78

Scotford said:


> More 2oz madness.


I bow to you, master.


----------



## Scotford

Boots, look away now:


----------



## Scotford

anton78 said:


> I bow to you, master.


Don't, I'm only putting milk into espresso.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford

You're skills are obvious for everyone to see but the consistency, that is pure fantasy next level stuff!


----------



## anton78

Scotford said:


> Don't, I'm only putting milk into espresso.


Yeah, but you do it so nicely! I bet you're rubbish with a spreadsheet though...


----------



## Scotford

anton78 said:


> Yeah, but you do it so nicely! I bet you're rubbish with a spreadsheet though...


A whatnow??


----------



## Jon

anton78 said:


> Yeah, but you do it so nicely! I bet you're rubbish with a spreadsheet though...


Vlookup - sorted.

Pivot table - easy.

Rosetta - erm; no. Really no.


----------



## Scotford

jonc said:


> Vlookup - sorted.
> 
> Pivot table - easy.
> 
> Rosetta - erm; no. Really no.


I can do a rosetta!!!


----------



## Jon

Scotford said:


> I can do a rosetta!!!


I know! But I really can't!


----------



## Scotford

Here's a quick how-to on the phoenix:


----------



## hotmetal

Good heavens Scotford you made that look easier than putting sugar in!


----------



## DoubleShot

Hands steady enough to be a surgeon!  Was waiting to see if the coffee would over flow over the side but no, this is Scotford we're watching in awe!


----------



## Scotford

Okay, here's a challenge. Inverts. (CoffeeChap, get on it)

Start the base of your rosetta in the middle of the cup but don't push in to wrap the base. Pull back and stop the pour just shy of the cup rim. Slowly turn the cup around and tulip into it.

Bosh!


----------



## AussieEx

They look like cockroaches.


----------



## Scotford

FINE! Don't play my game.


----------



## Scotford

(Pls play my game)


----------



## Jon

Give me 15 - I'll have a go. It'll be heavily weighted toward funny on the funny-to-good-o-meter.


----------



## Jon

Oh. Oh dear.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> (Pls play my game)


Sometimes taking part is what counts.....


----------



## Scotford

Great effort Boots! Who's next?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jonc said:


> Give me 15 - I'll have a go. It'll be heavily weighted toward funny on the funny-to-good-o-meter.


that's a long 15 minutes....


----------



## anton78

I'm not sure what the hell this is.

View attachment 13386


----------



## AussieEx

I'll see what I can muster but I'm heavily over-caffeinated today so you'll have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Jon

Scotford said:


> Great effort Boots! Who's next?


Mine were terrible - but I suppose it's worth a laugh.

A bit like a child's drawing: I'm trying but they're still sh**e


----------



## Jon

Mrboots2u said:


> that's a long 15 minutes....


I was too embarrassed by their badness. And I don't mean good badness. I mean bad badness.


----------



## jeebsy

I'm up for this


----------



## Scotford

Get in jeebs


----------



## glevum

Just done this one










Not as good as the one i did last year which i shall call the Turtle!


----------



## Obnic

Old old old but I'm up a mountain with just an aeropress. Just wanted to play too.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford

Look what you've started here. It's contagious!


----------



## Spooks

Christ on a bike Scotford, there is no way I'm gonna admit trying that ........ for me it would be a waste of good coffee. 

Love the Phoenix btw


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> Get in jeebs


#LOL

  IMAG1576 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG1575 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Scotford

Guys. You're pushing yourselves. I will push it a bit tomorrow on the outside office (I'm freeeeee).


----------



## Scotford

HASHTAGletsgetfunkaaay


----------



## Jon

Yeah - another challenge please!


----------



## DoubleShot

jonc said:


> Yeah - another challenge please!


Pour some half decent latte art! 

*joking!*


----------



## Scotford

jonc said:


> Yeah - another challenge please!


Tomorrows is going to be a KILLER


----------



## Jon

Oh no.


----------



## Scotford

Let's get our round the twist on!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Now see that second one Jeebsy I usually get that if I'm really lucky but not with the texture as nice and a smaller moon in the sepia sky.....I have sat on the sidelines long enough I suppose and I really didn't get into latte art like I thought I would I just have fallen more in love with the shot and it's drinking but f*** it! I felt inspired. As I can do moons.........

I present to you the lone tree on an African plain!









Obviously the microfoam wasn't great, but it has lines in it....as erratic as they may be. Loads of room for improvement, a steadier wiggle/hand and such but I am actually proud I have some sort of contrast at last! Free form art, yeah! Lol

I may try for an anarchy 'A' next!!

Edit: oh yeah just so you realise it actually was meant to be like yours Scotford not Jeebsys. I thought I had best explain as well if i didn't it's that bad you probably wouldn't haha I'm still proud though lol


----------



## Scotford

Looks kinda like a dandelion


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Scotford said:


> Looks kinda like a dandelion


Your being overly kind, very. What a gentleman.

Well I start with weeds and build towards flowers then hahaha


----------



## simontc

Good luck today boys- may the best free-pourer win! Dont think I'll be jumping into the fray... But ya never know


----------



## Mrboots2u

Still on yesterday s challenge......


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Nice, it's the smooth finish/flow of lines I am admiring in others work. I find it most impressive!

I may have another crack tonight and the night after and so on and post a pic again in about six months......

Never gonna get anywhere making one or two a week am I!


----------



## AussieEx

simontc said:


> Good luck today boys- may the best free-pourer win! Dont think I'll be jumping into the fray... But ya never know


It's not a competition you know. There's a separate thread for those


----------



## Kman10

swirled the espresso a bit hard so it was still spinning while pouring


----------



## DoubleShot

Half attempt this morning whilst dialling in a new bean, Coffee Compass Sumatra Wahana Natural process.


----------



## Scotford

Today, I'm going round the twist:










And here's one for the adventurous:


----------



## simontc

AussieExpat said:


> It's not a competition you know. There's a separate thread for those


Haha- its become the scotford challenges thread I had thought!

Actually, that wouldn't be a bad actual thread...

Amazing pours btw mrboots and scotford!


----------



## gman147

goodq said:


> It's not Friday but I guess bank holiday doesn't count


Looks delicious that


----------



## hotmetal

Mrboots2u said:


> Sometimes taking part is what counts.....


Ha Boots that last one looks like the Avenging Angel of the Apocalypse with the Big Cojones!

I'm lucky to get something resembling a parsley leaf or an onion when I try. Not even worth posting for comedy value. Still love watching these threads though.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

8oz this evening!


----------



## doolallysquiff

Morning. It's a er erm well erm


----------



## The Systemic Kid

This morning's effort - well, one of them


----------



## goodq

gman147 said:


> Looks delicious that


Well thank you sir. I can report it went down quite nicely


----------



## funinacup

Pulled a bunch of shots on the linea as had a free morning. Took the opportunity to fit some parts at the same time.


----------



## Scotford

Ready to watch boots' head explode because of a choc cap?


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1580 by wjheenan, on Flickr

This is one of my best but it's slightly spoiled by the lack of contrast


----------



## Jon

An aborted mess ended up as a different mess (it's called 'Farting Heart Cloud') - excuse the chipped cup - terrible:


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1583 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Overstretched the milk on the right, left one was not bad


----------



## simontc

Looking good jeebs!


----------



## Scotford

No one gonna try my round the twisty double crossing hatesettas then?


----------



## simontc

Hatesettas - are they bigotred rosettas?


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## simontc

Beautiful boots!


----------



## c_squared




----------



## Kman10




----------



## anton78

Scotford said:


> No one gonna try my round the twisty double crossing hatesettas then?


Nope!


----------



## Kman10




----------



## DoubleShot

Very tidy job there Kman10. Using the same Motta Europa milk jug with temp tag as me, by the look of things?


----------



## Kman10

DoubleShot said:


> Very tidy job there Kman10. Using the same Motta Europa milk jug with temp tag as me, by the look of things?


It's the 500ml one, don't normally use as its too big for 1 drink but took the waste hit as its much better for pouring, after the smaller one but cream supplies stopped doing them now so just a waiting game for a cheap one to come up


----------



## Scotford

Working on this at the mo:


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford

Any chance of a video whilst doing a similar pour please. Fancy giving that a go myself.

Ta.


----------



## Davnt




----------



## scottomus

I need a darker blend to help see separation in the first pour!! My excuse anyway haha


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Half decent.


----------



## Kman10




----------



## DoubleShot

Wow Kman10

That is quality! Quite abstract too!


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1590 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Little bit of Alice in Wonderland going on here


----------



## Mrboots2u

trying to copy the master ( not the dr who one, but scotford... )

View attachment 13451


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## DoubleShot

My God you guys love to fill as much as humanly possible into your cups. I'm guessing you have to arch over and drink some before being able to lift the cup otherwise inevitably you'll end up spilling some and making a right mess?


----------



## Neill

DoubleShot said:


> My God you guys love to fill as much as humanly possible into your cups. I'm guessing you have to arch over and drink some before being able to lift the cup otherwise inevitably you'll end up spilling some and making a right mess?


It's like Guinness, should be served just proud of the glass


----------



## Spooks

Post ride pick me up


----------



## DoubleShot

Very pretty Spooks.

Are those some type of miniature macarons?


----------



## marcuswar

They look like Amaretti biscuits to me. Dunk 'em in the coffee to soften them otherwise they shatter like shards of glass and cut you're mouth to shreds... or is that just me ?


----------



## benanderson18

Probably the best up to now. I need to start drinking more milk and coffee. I usually just have mine black


----------



## anton78

Can't quite seem to get the silky texture. Wifey was impressed though, which is probably the most important thing 
View attachment 13466


----------



## Spooks

DoubleShot said:


> Very pretty Spooks.
> 
> Are those some type of miniature macarons?


Marcuswar was right they were amaretti biscuits, never had issues with em and go with coffee well


----------



## DoubleShot

Now that you've mention their actual name, pretty sure I've tried them a long time ago. Different and quite nice for anyone who hasn't yet had them.


----------



## marcuswar

Nice if you like the taste of almonds or Amar*etto*


----------



## marcuswar

Spooks said:


> Marcuswar was right they were amaretti biscuits, never had issues with em and go with coffee well


LoL, must be just me then, mind you I'm also the sort of person who burns the roof of his mouth off every time I make cheese on toast.


----------



## DoubleShot

marcuswar said:


> LoL, must be just me then, mind you I'm also the sort of person who burns the roof of his mouth off every time I make cheese on toast.


Not just you on the cheese on toast thing. Think that has more to do with impatience and wanting to get stuck straight in rather than wait until it cools down a little!


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Scotford
> 
> Any chance of a video whilst doing a similar pour please. Fancy giving that a go myself.
> 
> Ta.


I'll try to get on the case tomorrow for you.


----------



## anton78

Trying to get some practise in for the big match...
View attachment 13475


----------



## Scotford

@DoubleShot


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks Scotford. So it's wiggle, lift, wiggle, lift, push and cut through?


----------



## DoubleShot

A practice pour this morning whilst dialling in Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes Blend.


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Scotford

2oz Mac










For comparison:


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


>


Behold, the ubiquitous choc sprinkle shaker. Boots look away now!


----------



## Mrboots2u

The closest that I have ever got to a rosetta....


----------



## simontc

It feels gooooooood to be back in coffee. Porlex arrived and this is the second pour- the first being an espresso


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> 2oz Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison:


2oz cup

I only managed four layers.....

View attachment 13518


----------



## Beanosaurus

Bit of morning practice.


----------



## glevum

Milky Milky with Cuban Serrano Superior


----------



## Yes Row

Neill said:


> It's like Guinness, should be served just proud of the glass


Not in my pub!


----------



## Scotford




----------



## coffeechap

From raw to phwoar


----------



## Mrboots2u

Here is another LSOL for you

View attachment 13527


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

coffeechap said:


> From raw to phwoar
> 
> View attachment 13524
> 
> 
> View attachment 13525


That tamper.........ohhhhhhhhh yeah


----------



## Mrboots2u

Had visitors around today ..

Given me a chance to work on " wrap arounds... "

View attachment 13531


----------



## Beanosaurus

Awesome work Boots!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Very pukka Boots.


----------



## Scotford

Noice one!

I did a strange swan today.


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Had visitors around today ..
> 
> Given me a chance to work on " wrap arounds... "
> 
> View attachment 13531


Did you use supermarket pre ground?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Did you use supermarket pre ground?


Ha..... pre dosed , not pre ground..

Another one turned up , its like a bleeding cafe* in here today

* cafe = four people round wanting drinks over a three hour period ...rubbish cafe


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lol....right people get over to this and like it please...









https://www.facebook.com/thehall10/videos/vb.546746865351331/1162658343760177/?type=2&theater


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol....right people get over to this and like it please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/thehall10/videos/vb.546746865351331/1162658343760177/?type=2&theater


That's a single in a double cup!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> That's a single in a double cup!


Eh> 5 oz ancap cups???


----------



## Scotford

Oops, you must have huge hands or maybe 80+ hour weeks are catching up with me.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Last one for today ....

Shame about the draw through

View attachment 13544


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Scotford said:


>


What's up with the honeycomb in the background? Looks delicious (the honeycomb)









Your swans are looking awesome, man!


----------



## coffeechap

I am loving the new Londinium steam tip


----------



## DoubleShot

Sk8-bizarre said:


> That tamper.........ohhhhhhhhh yeah


'Pimp my tamper' with brass washer!


----------



## simontc

coffeechap said:


> I am loving the new Londinium steam tip
> 
> View attachment 13547


Milk looks PERFECT, bet it was an unctuous drink from beginning to end


----------



## aaroncornish

coffeechap said:


> I am loving the new Londinium steam tip
> 
> View attachment 13547


Very nice!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Milk was really good on this one


----------



## glevum

TomBurtonArt said:


> Milk was really good on this one


Lush one


----------



## TomBurtonArt

My first presentable tulip, with a dribble at the end.


----------



## aaroncornish

TomBurtonArt said:


> Milk was really good on this one


Lovely work!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

TomBurtonArt said:


> Milk was really good on this one


Pour was even better! Nice one.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford

Are you setting a challenge this morning? Try not making it too hard!


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Scotford
> 
> Are you setting a challenge this morning? Try not making it too hard!


Yeah alright. Give this a go:










Start your rosetta base a bit over halfway into the cup, then start your draw back but skew to one side. A quick turn and push a few stacks into a heart to finish. Voila!


----------



## Scotford

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> What's up with the honeycomb in the background? Looks delicious (the honeycomb)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your swans are looking awesome, man!


Missed this earlier... The honeycomb is from a real hive that one of our suppliers suggested we use instead of making it for our banana bread. The pic is a cropped version of one we have for an in-house comp for artiest pic for our social media streams.

Cheers man! I've been working on my tulips but I still don't like them.


----------



## DoubleShot

You make it sound so easy! First attempt not even resembling anything like yours!


----------



## DoubleShot

Only one worth sharing...










Still don't think I manage to stretch the milk as good as most of you guys?!


----------



## Scotford

looks like you're starting your art too far towards the opposite side that you're pouring from (the bottom edge in your pic). thats why your base wraps round the cup edges.


----------



## DoubleShot

You're not wrong Scotford, how very observant! 

Will start from the centre like I'm supposed to, hehe...


----------



## Scotford

It's almost like I'm paid to do this whole lark, eh!


----------



## DoubleShot

If I was local, I'd pay to have you teach/train me how to pour latte art! You is da master!


----------



## aaroncornish

I need to get in on this. I am going to buy 300 litres of milk and tame the Profitec steam wand this weekend.


----------



## DoubleShot

Which coffee roaster was it that offers green or stale beans for a nominal fee, useful for seasoning new burrs? Might be a good shout when wishing to practise latte art but not wanting to drink dozens of cups of coffee!


----------



## froggystyle

Green beans in your grinder!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> Green beans in your grinder!!


Yeah , defo give that a go with the new mythos.....


----------



## DoubleShot

Wonder how much practice it would take to manage 5 to 10 pours inside 30 mins using a Mythos...


----------



## Mrboots2u

fortaleza Microlot

Toffee Nom

View attachment 13572


----------



## simontc

Looks pretty boots


----------



## simontc

Whilst mot as impressive as others I've done, and nowhere near the exceptional work of you lot, I found this one quite pleasing to look at


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Er, where's the pic?


----------



## Drewster

Scotford said:


> Missed this earlier... The honeycomb is from a *real hive* that one of our suppliers suggested we use instead of making it for our banana bread.


Thankfully even with the "wonders" of modern technology honey* and honeycomb only comes from real hives! But I know what you mean ;-)

*True the Chinese are apparently feeding them various syrups (which the bees dutifully store and cap) and then selling this as honey!

And not everything that is sold as honey is really honey


----------



## coffeechap

Yummy LSOL flattie


----------



## simontc

Stupid tapatalk


----------



## Jon

The latest 'oh no' selection:



















All/any advice on what's going wrong is welcome!


----------



## Scotford

Here's how to pour my stacked heartsetta:






And a cheeky variant of it.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> Here's how to pour my stacked heartsetta


*wonders how many attempts it will take to produce anything even remotely resembling something similar looking?!?*


----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford

Watches video a few times.

Says:

"I got this"

"I got this"

"I got this!" *Emile Heskey voice*

Then......meh! What just happened?!?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Still not quite a dandelion Scot but a fair attempt, I'm impressed!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

jonc said:


> The latest 'oh no' selection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All/any advice on what's going wrong is welcome!


No idea really, your milk might be slightly over stretched or too hot, but you should hold the handle of the cup in your hand at your wrist when you pour, otherwise your rosettas are on their sides when you serve them.


----------



## roaringboy

Best one from me in a while.


----------



## coffeechap

So friday is upon us,


----------



## anton78

Friday? Not working the weekend? Can you do free pour with beer? Failing that:

View attachment 13583


----------



## Beanosaurus

These are for coffeechap, I'm trying hard!


----------



## Kman10

best I can manage lately, feel I'm going backwards


----------



## Scotford

jonc said:


> The latest 'oh no' selection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All/any advice on what's going wrong is welcome!


First one looks like you're trying to shake the milk out of the jug. You've got to let it slide out smoothly like the fonz on an icerink.

Second one looks like you've got the technique nailed, but are going a bit too fast.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

SCOTFORD ON THE NEWS!!

here


----------



## Scotford

TomBurtonArt said:


> SCOTFORD ON THE NEWS!!
> 
> here


Har. Har. Har


----------



## simontc

Kman10 said:


> best I can manage lately, feel I'm going backwards


I've def gone backwards so feel your pain


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Scotford said:


> Har. Har. Har


You are a machine.


----------



## Scotford

Pfffft. Would a machine be able to bang out these all day:










?


----------



## Obnic

That's a logo right there.


----------



## jeebsy




----------



## Mrboots2u

lisacarme said:


> Thought I was loosing it


hurrah for copy and paste


----------



## djedga

Pretty new new to this malarkey but here's first poor using a non pressurised basket - in the hunt for a grinder to improve the setup so I can start using fresh beans...


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> Pfffft. Would a machine be able to bang out these all day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


The Scotbot V.2 might


----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> Scotbot


I like that.


----------



## jeebsy

http://sprudge.com/top-pours-from-the-2015-new-zealand-latte-art-championship-74580.html


----------



## Jon

TomBurtonArt said:


> SCOTFORD ON THE NEWS!!
> 
> here


This article immediately loses any credibility when it uses the words "Skillfully trained Starbucks barista"...


----------



## Scotford

jonc said:


> This article immediately loses any credibility when it uses the words "Skillfully trained Starbucks barista"...


I'm now actually kinda insulted.


----------



## hotmetal

Scotbucks hahaha! I don't think you have much to worry about Scotford, we're all in awe of your pour! ?


----------



## Zephyr

going through this thread i realize how far i am from good latte art with my classic. lol some great work here.


----------



## Scotford

Zephyr said:


> going through this thread i realize how far i am from good latte art with my classic. lol some great work here.


You're not far from great. No one is. Taste is the key


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1615 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Feels like a bit like a busman's holiday now :-(


----------



## Beanosaurus

First ten-stack in a 6oz albeit a bit blurry!


----------



## DoubleShot

Beanosaurus said:


> First ten-stack in a 6oz albeit a bit blurry!


Who needs a six-pack when you can have a ten-stack from Beanosaurus?


----------



## anton78

It's quite early. Time for coffee.
View attachment 13615


----------



## coffeechap

That training is paying off!


----------



## coffeechap

time for a flattie


----------



## anton78

Good plan that man.


----------



## c_squared

Shame about the top bit, it was all looking quite good until then...


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy




----------



## DoubleShot

@Taylor The Latte Boy

You in Scotbot, I mean Scotford mode this morning? 

Damn fine pours!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy




----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Might try some new, risky designs today. I'm going to America tomorrow for 10 days - which means no good coffee for a while (won't be staying near the city) and last chance to get some photos for a while.

Can anyone recommend some good roasters to buy single origin from while I'm there? Already thinking of Anodyne and Stumptown, Blue Bottle and Intelligenstia...


----------



## DoubleShot

Anyone able to match this...



Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> View attachment 13621


Text book stuff!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Might try some new, risky designs today. I'm going to America tomorrow for 10 days - which means no good coffee for a while (won't be staying near the city) and last chance to get some photos for a while.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some good roasters to buy single origin from while I'm there? Already thinking of Anodyne and Stumptown, Blue Bottle and Intelligenstia...


heart

ritual...


----------



## Beanosaurus

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Might try some new, risky designs today. I'm going to America tomorrow for 10 days - which means no good coffee for a while (won't be staying near the city) and last chance to get some photos for a while.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some good roasters to buy single origin from while I'm there? Already thinking of Anodyne and Stumptown, Blue Bottle and Intelligenstia...


Madcap are decent, good coffee from

Novo too.

Intelligentsia have the best bag design I've ever seen!


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## AussieEx

Depends where you are. If near Portland, Sterling were a favourite of mine. They ship too.


----------



## Scotford

Hot choc:










Working on definition at the moment.


----------



## anton78

I was told to make my photos more artistic. Hence, art.

View attachment 13642


----------



## DoubleShot

anton78 said:


> I was told to make my photos more artistic. Hence, art.


Very abstract!


----------



## hotmetal

Hahaha daisy or tulip?

Scotford, question for you bud, if you don't mind. How do you prepare the chocolate for your hot choc pours? I'm keen to try that because I love hot choc and also can drink a lot more of it without being awake all night! Does it react a lot different to pouring into spro? (Not that I'm on top of that either).


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> Hahaha daisy or tulip?
> 
> Scotford, question for you bud, if you don't mind. How do you prepare the chocolate for your hot choc pours? I'm keen to try that because I love hot choc and also can drink a lot more of it without being awake all night! Does it react a lot different to pouring into spro? (Not that I'm on top of that either).


We make a syrup that is 300g sweetened choc powder to 800g water. Preheat glass/cup, bang in syrup, choc powder, pour.


----------



## hotmetal

You mean 300g sugar dissolved in 800g water and then add a bit of it to a couple of spoons of hot choc powder per cup? Sorry if I'm being thick!


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> You mean 300g sugar dissolved in 800g water and then add a bit of it to a couple of spoons of hot choc powder per cup? Sorry if I'm being thick!


No. Sorry, I meant choc powder.


----------



## DoubleShot

I'm reading it as...300g hot choc powder dissolved into 800g water. A quantity of this (2oz?) in the bottom of the cup. Sprinkle on choc powder using something with fine holes such as an icing sugar shaker. Then pour in steamed milk.


----------



## hotmetal

That's what I assumed until choc powder got a second mention! Now I realise: choc syrup and a sprinkle of choc powder to give the speckles. Sorry for muppetry!


----------



## DoubleShot

After the previous furore about 'choc sprinkles' some weeks ago on this thread...I smile each time I read those words on here and I have a LAANDAAN accent in my head saying "choc sprinkles, Boots, get over it!"


----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford

Those are cappas, that usually have choc sprinkles on, not hot chocolate drinks?


----------



## Scotford

Caps, mochas and hot chocs get sprinkles.


----------



## hotmetal

DoubleShot said:


> After the previous furore about 'choc sprinkles' some weeks ago on this thread...


How did I miss that? Are they frowned upon then? Or only if applied through a comedy stencil like in Costabucks?


----------



## DoubleShot

Of course, how could I forget mochas. Used to be one of my fave drinks from café's. Before I started drinking 'real' coffee.


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Of course, how could I forget mochas. Used to be one of my fave drinks from café's. Before I started drinking 'real' coffee.


Its an entry level coffee. Lots of people start off on them


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right what am I doing wrong


----------



## hotmetal

Mrboots2u said:


> Right what am I doing wrong


Forgot the chocolate?

:exit

If I knocked out one like that I'd be pretty chuffed.


----------



## 7493

Scotford said:


> Its an entry level coffee. Lots of people start off on them


Me for one!


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> Right what am I doing wrong


----------



## simontc

I work full time, but im seriously considering approaching a nice little independent to see if I could blag a super irregular shift just to get trained up


----------



## AussieEx

Scotford said:


> Its an entry level coffee. Lots of people start off on them


True enough. And still a very reasonable option when one is compelled to order something at any number of places...


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

AussieExpat said:


> Depends where you are. If near Portland, Sterling were a favourite of mine. They ship too.


Going to Wisconsin. Not exactly the home of coffee... But the home of Anodyne. I think a lot of people over here haven't heard of them, but they are big in the US. I think I will get some shipped to the folks house.


----------



## marcuswar

I've been trying to get to grips with the Motta jug for the past few weeks with pretty bad results but this morning I went back to my el'cheapo Andrew James jug and first pour came out like this. (took the picture a bit earlier, after a couple of minutes the air bubbles went away)










I don't know if its me or just the fact that the Motta jug is larger (500ml) than the Andrew James (300ml) but I definitely find the Motta harder to get decent pours from


----------



## Scotford

Slowsetta piccolo


----------



## Zephyr

Sweet. How long will it take me to master something like this without lessons ??


----------



## DoubleShot

marcuswar said:


> I've been trying to get to grips with the Motta jug for the past few weeks with pretty bad results


The opposite has been happening here. I had been using an Espro Toroid 2 jug for weeks but then switched back to a Motta Europa 350ml and getting better results with that, using technique (by no means perfect but hey, ho!) rather than gizmo technology (raised bump in bottom of jug). I prefer the longer curved spout of the Europa compared to the smaller pointed one on the Espro.


----------



## marcuswar

I know what you mean DS, I also prefer (in my mind) the longer protruding spout of my Moto but in practice the short "normal" crease spout on the Andrew James yields a better pour for me. I think maybe I should have bought the 350ml Moto rather than the 500ml. Maybe the AJ jug is just smaller so I can get it "into" the cup more ? I think in the main it's probably down to getting the right milk texture more than anything and maybe the AJ being smaller means the milk is easier to swirl properly for my machine (as it only has a small 1.2l boiler) ?


----------



## marcuswar

Zephyr said:


> Sweet. How long will it take me to master something like this without lessons ??


Not sure who are asking Zephyr.... Scotford or myself ?

For me it probably took me about 1 month or 2 (making 1 or two drinks a day) to start getting something that was acceptable and impressed visitors, I used to able to get a rosetta about 9/10 times, then I changed jugs (at Christmas) and everything's gone to pot now and I only seem to manage anything remotely acceptable about 1/10 times.


----------



## Jon

Scotford said:


> @jonc
> 
> Keep yourself organised. Instead of gawping at your pour like some slack-jawed yokel ogling his first porno mag, be productive.


@Scotford: You mean like this?


----------



## Scotford

Exactly like that.


----------



## DoubleShot

marcuswar said:


> I think in the main it's probably down to getting the right milk texture more than anything


My thoughts too. Get the milk texture right and to a certain degree, it doesn't matter whether you're using a 350ml or a 500ml jug to pour with. Goes without saying ones technique needs honing obviously.

Using too large a jug with not much milk (say circa 4oz, enough to make one flattie) will pose a challenge trying to get the milk texture right. Tried once and didn't bother after that. 350ml every time for me now. Rinse after each use then refill with milk for the next cup.


----------



## Scotford

I really like this 2oz mac pour at the moment:


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Right what am I doing wrong


Looks like you're rushing. Start from the middle and let the milk push itself to the back of the cup. Then start your pull back.


----------



## Beanosaurus

jonc said:


> @Scotford: You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 13655


Built-in pepper grinder on this one.

How does Heston keep coming up with these great ideas!?


----------



## simontc

Looked better in person


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Mrboots2u said:


> Right what am I doing wrong


Did you swirl the cup beforehand? My rosettas go all skewiff if have have caused my espresso to swirl too much.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

DoubleShot said:


>


Great pour but the position of the handle annoys me... Art should be for the drinker, not for the camera... Or something.


----------



## DoubleShot

TomBurtonArt said:


> Great pour but the position of the handle annoys me... Art should be for the drinker, not for the camera... Or something.


+1

Agree with that.


----------



## Scotford

Handle on the right, ta.


----------



## marcuswar

Surely it depends on if your right or left-handed?


----------



## Scotford

marcuswar said:


> Surely it depends on if your right or left-handed?


I'm purely saying right as I pump out hundreds a day and the majority are righties. Sorry lefties, our cups hit the table handle side right.


----------



## jeebsy

"Drink for Sir?"

"Flat white please"

"And what hand does Sir drink his coffee with?"


----------



## Scotford

TomBurtonArt said:


> Did you swirl the cup beforehand? My rosettas go all skewiff if have have caused my espresso to swirl too much.


Do you let it stop spinning before you pour?


----------



## jeebsy

I'm a leftie and accept handle on the right is just the way it is.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> Handle on the right, ta.


Wot I said (to Boots) on this thread a couple of months ago. Funny how these things come round again, lol!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Scotford said:


> Do you let it stop spinning before you pour?


Not completely, just let it settle, otherwise the turbulence screws my pour.


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Wot I said (to Boots) on this thread a couple of months ago. Funny how these things come round again, lol!


Yeah, I think I was a part of it back then too


----------



## Scotford

TomBurtonArt said:


> Not completely, just let it settle, otherwise the turbulence screws my pour.


I think the problem with letting your spro move too much is in the settling it out when layering the first stream of milk. I pour pretty quickly these days and managed to stop getting skewiff pours when I learned to use the milk to aid in swirling.


----------



## DoubleShot

TomBurtonArt said:


> Not completely, just let it settle, otherwise the turbulence screws my pour.


Only takes a gentle swirl. 1 or 2 secs. Nothing like when you're swirling milk jug to make sure all the microfoam is incorporated.


----------



## marcuswar

...or we could just use some of those ambidextrous style cups that Costa use for their large drinks, handle on both left and right


----------



## Scotford

No


----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford

Just out of interest, does every customer you make a drink for, get latte art? Drink in and take out?


----------



## DoubleShot

marcuswar said:


> ...or we could just use some of those ambidextrous style cups that Costa use for their large drinks, handle on both left and right


Those are just plain silly imo. 

But that is their 'bucket' size, isn't it?


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> @Scotford
> 
> Just out of interest, does every customer you make a drink for, get latte art? Drink in and take out?


In anything we can put art on, we do. We spend a lot of effort on our hot drinks (not to mention the equipment cost to make them with) and we like to reflect that in our presentation too.


----------



## marcuswar

Yea.. I'll take my tongue out of my cheek now


----------



## Scotford

Oh, just realised I took a few more pics today too:










Slowheart finishing this one off:










Squashed bottom (chortle) takeaway:


----------



## Scotford

A bucket cockmocha for my Kiwi bae (pictured being an idiot):










And my first pour of the week:


----------



## chyobrian

The Systemic Kid said:


> This has disappeared from the forum - anyone else experiencing the same??


 Can't see it either


----------



## Kman10

nice Colombian from cast iron roasters


----------



## simontc

I seem to be getting there again


----------



## marcuswar

This afternoons attempt...

...got the milk texture better but I still struggle to keep the initial contrast, and I'm still hitting the bottom edge of the cup even though I'm starting further up.


----------



## simontc

Looks ace though!


----------



## marcuswar

Thanks Simon, I think yours looks good too, much better centralised than mine


----------



## marcuswar

I'm sure if either on of us had guests round for a coffee at our respective houses they would be impressed by ours skills and we'd feel pretty chipper. It's only when we come on this forum and compare ourselves to the likes of scotford that we brought down to earth with a bump and feel our skills are totally inadequate.


----------



## Obnic

Feeble...


----------



## Scotford

marcuswar said:


> I'm sure if either on of us had guests round for a coffee at our respective houses they would be impressed by ours skills and we'd feel pretty chipper. It's only when we come on this forum and compare ourselves to the likes of scotford that we brought down to earth with a bump and feel our skills are totally inadequate.


Christ on a bike, I don't need my ego inflating any more today!!!


----------



## Scotford

On the other hand, I managed to FUBAR my phone last night (taxi ran it over) so I'm out of this thread for a while. Irritating really, as I've been pushing innovative patterns today! Double inverts and allsorts!


----------



## marcuswar

Scotford said:


> Christ on a bike, I don't need my ego inflating any more today!!!


LoL, well stop posting such fantastic examples of Latte Art then









Sorry to hear about your phone.. was it insured ? Sometimes your normal house contents insurance will cover things like phones as well so always worth double checking.


----------



## marcuswar

Obnic said:


> Feeble...
> 
> View attachment 13683
> 
> 
> View attachment 13684


You say "feeble", I say WOW, look at the number of individual "leaves" (if that's the right term) you've managed, its like a feather!


----------



## simontc

I agree with everything you've just typed Marcus... Scotford you shame us. Obnic, they really are lovely pours


----------



## Obnic

You guys are very generous but like a good catholic boy I'm torturing myself with this picture:









I can and must do better! Thank you sir. May I have another!


----------



## Scotford

Pffft. I'm not that good ffs.

Obnic, who's is that?


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Scotford said:


> On the other hand, I managed to FUBAR my phone last night (taxi ran it over) so I'm out of this thread for a while. Irritating really, as I've been pushing innovative patterns today! Double inverts and allsorts!


Have you ever tried multiple tulips rotating the cup with each new pour?


----------



## Scotford

You mean like turning tulips? yeah I was all over those for a while.


----------



## Scotford

A bit like this?


----------



## Obnic

Scotford said:


> Pffft. I'm not that good ffs. Obnic, who's is that?


I thought it was one of yours mate


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Scotford said:


> You mean like turning tulips? yeah I was all over those for a while.


nah, I was thinking multiple tulips working out from the centre, not sure it's possible but keep meaning to try it. Need to nail my pours first.


----------



## Scotford

Obnic said:


> I thought it was one of yours mate


HA! I'm gonna deffo give that clean look a go tomorrow now though.


----------



## simontc

You better find a way of posting results!


----------



## Scotford

simontc said:


> You better find a way of posting results!


If I have to dismantle one of our ipad tills to take a pic of results I will!


----------



## simontc

Thats what I like to hear.... Breaths are baited!


----------



## Neill

Liking asda milk at the minute.


----------



## Beanosaurus

#thweepourthursday

Been trying to concentrate on alignment and symmetry a lot recently, bit of a fat baseline but getting back on track.

Poured one like this yesterday that had very clean layers, probs my best ever but Mrs B drank it before I could take a snap!


----------



## Spooks

Prolly the best Rosetta I have done.


----------



## glevum

Breakfast before M5 rat race


----------



## DoubleShot

@glevum

Niice accompaniment too. 20 secs to yumminess in the microwave!


----------



## Spooks

it's Friday after all


----------



## DoubleShot

@Spooks

Plenty of wiggling going on there, nice one!


----------



## djedga

This mornings effort

But thick and I always seem to get a curl at the bottom..


----------



## anton78

This was going pretty well till I got greedy and overfilled it...
View attachment 13714


----------



## simontc

The worst is when you're getting what you feel like is the pour of your life, but hit the rim and all your pretty art pours down the side!


----------



## anton78

simontc said:


> The worst is when you're getting what you feel like is the pour of your life, but hit the rim and all your pretty art pours down the side!


Been there!


----------



## lor

Here's my attempt


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice heart especially in that jumbo mug !


----------



## scottomus

i love that heart in that mug!


----------



## Scotford

Digging the coffee fest today!


----------



## Scotford

simontc said:


> Thats what I like to hear.... Breaths are baited!


Didnt manage to get anything worth posting together on this. I'll work on it though.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford

When you get a moment can you please enlighten us on the mystery that is known as the 'wiggle' when pouring latte art?

What is it, how do you do it? Looks easy watching pro's in videos. Different story trying to replicate it for lots of us.

Thanks.


----------



## simontc

Scotford said:


> Didnt manage to get anything worth posting together on this. I'll work on it though.


If anyone can deliver, its you...


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Loving the high definition of the centre then the step to smooth and fade out with a consistency I can almost feel Boots!

I actually poured something that had sideways shape (though quite blobby) last night and a line through the middle for my daughters friend on a sleepover, was a bit of a omg moment lol. However the next one for my partner was an utter disaster looks wise lol.


----------



## roaringboy

First flat white after a week away on holiday! Looked better in person and tasted delish!


----------



## Scotford

Just nipped into the Grind with a mate for a cheeky piccolo and flattie before starting the day.



















I love getting to show off on my days off!


----------



## scottomus

DoubleShot said:


> @Scotford
> 
> When you get a moment can you please enlighten us on the mystery that is known as the 'wiggle' when pouring latte art?
> 
> What is it, how do you do it? Looks easy watching pro's in videos. Different story trying to replicate it for lots of us.
> 
> Thanks.


Its all in the wrist (hips) ( happy Gilmore, had too)


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> @Scotford
> 
> When you get a moment can you please enlighten us on the mystery that is known as the 'wiggle' when pouring latte art?
> 
> What is it, how do you do it? Looks easy watching pro's in videos. Different story trying to replicate it for lots of us.
> 
> Thanks.


It is literally wiggling your hand from side to side.


----------



## lor

So far this is the best rosetta I managed to get in the Mr Perfect mug... I'm using an Ikea pitcher that probably isn't helping either


----------



## DoubleShot

@lor

Great mug! 

It says Mr. Perfect then has what looks like a female pictured below (presumably the person who thinks you're perfect?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Great rosetta - not sure about the cup


----------



## lor

I'm quite fond of that cup, haha, probably not the best to do latte art









@doubleshot

You might be right, he's not the best representation of a manly person, haha, but then again, Mr. Perfect has to be nice and sensitive









I'll try with Mr. Cool next time


----------



## Neill

I call this the scorpion










Or possibly a fish skeleton.


----------



## Beanosaurus

^awesome


----------



## simontc

lor said:


> So far this is the best rosetta I managed to get in the Mr Perfect mug... I'm using an Ikea pitcher that probably isn't helping either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13729


I use the Ikea pitcher... Handle fell off last year so it chucks milk out of holes when steaming. Still...


----------



## Scotford

Seems that the LCF has inspired me today


----------



## Mr O

Nice work


----------



## hotmetal

Pretty good for someone who was smashed last night!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Guys, I haven't had a single good coffee in 7 days. I think my body is starting to shrivel up like a raisin. 99% of the coffee around the area I'm in is utter rubbish


----------



## hotmetal

For clarity, Taylor the Latte Boy is not in my house! Where are you dude? We need to know so we don't go there!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

hotmetal said:


> For clarity, Taylor the Latte Boy is not in my house! Where are you dude? We need to know so we don't go there!


Wisconsin, US. Most of the coffees I've had are lattes that are burnt and look like cappuccinos, or overly bitter 'brewed' coffee which has been kept hot for hours. Some of the 'baristas' look totally surprised when I ordered lattes with no flavourings and also in small (12oz).

I'm going to brew all the coffee I have when I get home in an attempt to detoxify myself of all this bitter crap I've been drinking.


----------



## hotmetal

Sounds like you're in Starbuxville. What you describe is exactly what they sell in the canteen at work. The grinder is actually dripping with bean oil, the beans are black as the Ace of spades and you couldn't get bigger bubbles in the milk if you paired a bottle of Matey with an unmodified Delonghi pannarello. No wonder they resort to pouring 'pumpkin spice' in their coffee.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

I was asked "what is the difference between Columbian and French Roast?" My response: "one is a country, the other is burnt coffee."

Everything here is French roast! *weeps uncontrollably*


----------



## marcuswar

Todays morning effort... 2nd effort this afternoon was too bad to even post


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> Pretty good for someone who was smashed last night!


And not just any old kind of smashed, GRIND smashed!


----------



## hotmetal

I thought the expression was grind drunk&#8230; ;-)


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## anton78

Dinky
View attachment 13772


----------



## DoubleShot

Looks like one of Scotford's 2oz macchiato specials in a 6oz cup?! Very niice.


----------



## anton78

It got better as she drank it. Stretched it out nicely.


----------



## DoubleShot

One happy bunny first thing on a bank holiday Monday. Brownie points!


----------



## anton78

She's lucky to have me, clearly.


----------



## Scotford

The standard here is getting higher and higher by the day. Good job all!

Swans today for me:


----------



## DoubleShot

My God Scotford, just when we think you can't get any better, you go up another level (and I'm not talking about that boy band!)


----------



## anton78

Big. I love bank holidays.
View attachment 13779


----------



## Mrboots2u

I call this

Jellyfish espresso cup fail


----------



## marcuswar

Sort of reminds me of a fluer de lis. Is this your new royal stamp of approval ?


----------



## Kman10

ovenbird espresso blend, very nice


----------



## coffeechap

Nice texture


----------



## coffeechap

One from this morning


----------



## djedga

Couple from me today - getting there with the milk texture which I had lost track on a little (concentrating too much on the grind and dose I think since I got the grinder)


----------



## Spooks

My worst one of the day but only one I photographed


----------



## Scotford

Wings.


----------



## Zephyr

very nice


----------



## Obnic

Looked better in person.


----------



## anton78

View attachment 13819


This looked quite pretty. It tasted phenomenal.


----------



## Mrboots2u

5oz tulip. ...


----------



## Scotford

Another 5oz...










Bit wonky, but still very much a work in progress.


----------



## Spooks

Today's wee effort, still tad too thick


----------



## djedga

Boom Shaka laka!

best one yet for me texture and shot spot on...

It may be wonky but I'm proud!


----------



## roaringboy

Just a standard heart this morning - nothing fancy!


----------



## anton78

Bored of tulips so went with phallic blob this morning.
View attachment 13824


----------



## roaringboy

Yum!


----------



## roaringboy

(Bit wonky though)


----------



## Neill

Nearly Friday.


----------



## Scotford

Upped the steam pressure on the PBs today so took a bit of getting used to. 1.5 bar is serious POWERRRR!

Knocked out a slosetta though.










Tried some inverts too:










Managed to tame the beast in the end, though:


----------



## DoubleShot

Neill said:


> Nearly Friday.


WOW! Niice work, well done!


----------



## Neill

DoubleShot said:


> WOW! Niice work, well done!


Thanks, one of my best. I'm pretty inconsistent.


----------



## Obnic

Little 5oz. What pressure were you set to Scotford?

I'm wondering if I should reduce my steam boiler pressure. Vesuvius PID set for 1.7bar (although in practice it's a near instant drop to 1.4) but with a four hole tip this is quite feisty for a small jug.


----------



## Scotford

We were at about 1.2 which with a standard LM tip is just enough to steam a big jug quickly but we have seen a rise in multiple drinks of the same type recently so upped it to a peak 1.5 and avg 1.3/4. Makes mincemeat out of a big jug!


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## anton78

Well, it's Friday.
View attachment 13839


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Managing stuff like that at this time in the morning makes me sick and fills me with envy.


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Scotford

Challenged to inverts today.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Managing stuff like that at this time in the morning makes me sick and fills me with envy.


Don't worry, no contribution from me today as I've completely lost my mojo!


----------



## Rhys

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Managing stuff like that at this time in the morning makes me sick and fills me with envy.


I'm going to resort to photoshop...


----------



## Neill

Sideways pour.


----------



## coffeechap

Nice Neill


----------



## coffeechap

Yay it's friday


----------



## DoubleShot

Easily sorted...


----------



## Neill

DoubleShot said:


> Easily sorted...


I was just being lazy!


----------



## Neill

coffeechap said:


> Yay it's friday
> 
> View attachment 13846


Excellent work too!


----------



## Scotford

More inverts



















And a hot choc rosetta


----------



## Obnic

Lower pressure definitely an improvement.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> And a hot choc rosetta


Now that is mighty close to the photo Obnic posted up a few days ago.

Damn fine work!


----------



## Rhys

Right, don't laugh...

This is the first time I've actually been close enough to doing latté art - I got too much froth at the start though (used less milk than usual and put my jug in the freezer while I pulled a shot)

Artisan Janszoon blend btw.. Lovely.


----------



## Neill

Rhys said:


> Right, don't laugh...
> 
> This is the first time I've actually been close enough to doing latté art - I got too much froth at the start though (used less milk than usual and put my jug in the freezer while I pulled a shot)
> 
> Artisan Janszoon blend btw.. Lovely.


Is it meant to be the solar system?


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Now that is mighty close to the photo Obnic posted up a few days ago.
> 
> Damn fine work!


The one Obnic posted was simple but clean and very symmetrical. This is clean, but fairly complex. No where near as good symmetry wise but I'd like to think a tad more technical. I did hit the rim though so lose points for actually touching the drink with the spout.


----------



## DoubleShot

Blimey you're a harsh judge of your own work! 

The quest for perfection...


----------



## Beanosaurus

Moody cappuccino...


----------



## anton78

Arty


----------



## Beanosaurus

anton78 said:


> Arty


It's been a smudgy week.


----------



## DoubleShot

Oh very niice, Beanosaurus. 

Disagree with this:



Beanosaurus said:


> no contribution from me today as I've completely lost my mojo!


----------



## Neill

Mmmmm, strawberry milkshake pour.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Little 5oz capp


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nice one Boots.


----------



## coffeechap

nice work boots


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Looking good Mr B


----------



## marcuswar

Two attempts today, I seem to be getting my milk better (thinner) for pouring rosettas but I prefer the mouth feel of it slightly thicker...


----------



## DoubleShot

@marcuswar

Before you get criticised (in a friendly way), like I did, fill your cup at least half full before starting any wiggling to create a pattern so that you end up with a full cup of coffee. 

Second attempt very good btw.


----------



## marcuswar

Thanks for that DS, no trouble with being criticised, or at least being offered positive constructive criticism. We're all here to learn to get better aren't we.

To defend myself slightly the cups I'm using are way too big (from IKEA, probably about 10/12oz) so I'm deliberately trying to not fill them on purpose.

I really need to get some "proper" flat white cups at some point.


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> @marcuswar
> 
> Before you get criticised (in a friendly way), like I did, fill your cup at least half full before starting any wiggling to create a pattern so that you end up with a full cup of coffee.
> 
> Second attempt very good btw.


Someyimes this isn't best practice. If you really want to get huge wrapped wings on a rosetta base, start your design as early as possible and go mental with the space!


----------



## doolallysquiff

Here we go, last effort for today:


----------



## DoubleShot

@doolallysquiff

Oh very niice!


----------



## simontc

Bad pic, had more contrast in reality.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Dam un focusing camera phone










Tasty red brick from this morning


----------



## Thecatlinux

Very nice Mr B


----------



## anton78

While I still have all my limbs left...
View attachment 13942


----------



## simontc

Looking good chaps!!!


----------



## glevum

Out with the old - Cuban SS ( shame Rave had no more)










In with the new - Brazil Santa Rosalia ( lush & sweet with skimmed)










A bit of Spitzing, lost my chopstick


----------



## Mrboots2u

That second one is top draw glevum


----------



## roaringboy

Flat white for me:










Hot choc for 'er indoors:


----------



## DoubleShot

@glevum

Corrr...you sure got your wiggle on there! How many leaves? Not sure that I've seen so many before?! 

Ain't half hot Mum!


----------



## Rhys

Neill said:


> Is it meant to be the solar system?


Yeah, it was an interpretation of a black hole..


----------



## Scotford

Blast from the past today with an impromptu smackdown against a rival shop (within the company).










And gonna clean this up and nail it before I go away


----------



## Scotford

Here it is a bit cleaner










Neck and head are a bit pants though.

This is how clean I want it


----------



## TomBurtonArt

A Scot'Chococcino'ford special










Still need to get a smaller jug, the milk is too foamy, haven't mastered single drinks.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Meet the twins!









2.5 oz macchiato









And a latte. All from today, and my first day back at work. Was actually a little nervous with latte art, since I barely even touched a coffee in 2 weeks.









I'm also having post holiday blues.


----------



## roaringboy

Good work, Taylor!

I did the classic overflow on to the kitchen worktop this morning - hate it when that happens!!!


----------



## DoubleShot

roaringboy said:


> I did the classic overflow on to the kitchen worktop this morning - hate it when that happens!!!


Been there, done that!


----------



## doolallysquiff

roaringboy said:


> Good work, Taylor!
> 
> I did the classic overflow on to the kitchen worktop this morning - hate it when that happens!!!


I share your pain, brother.


----------



## Scotford

Coupla variations on yesterdays swan thing:










Much cleaner.

Smashed a stacked heart together too:










I'll snap everything I can between now and 3 as I'll be on HOLIDAY then!!!


----------



## DoubleShot

Stella work there as always Scotford. Off to anywhere exotic?

Enjoy!


----------



## Colio07

Two attempts this morning - the one on the right looks like a dog turd with a heart floating out of it. Points for originality?!


----------



## Spooks

Today's ...... Well think it's a floating heart


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Stella work there as always Scotford. Off to anywhere exotic?
> 
> Enjoy!


New York for a week. Spending it with the Mrs.


----------



## DoubleShot

Pizza, coffee and donuts then. Laaaavely!


----------



## Scotford

Exactly. Gonna try to do a bit of a coffee tour as I have a meeting with Blue Bottle on Monday but more of an R&R thing.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> Exactly. Gonna try to do a bit of a coffee tour as I have a meeting with Blue Bottle on Monday but more of an R&R thing.


High flyer! Enjoy!


----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> High flyer! Enjoy!


I'll try to. I'd love some specialty coffee recommendations for NY outside of the big players if anyone has some...


----------



## anton78

Do they have Starbucks over there?


----------



## DoubleShot

Hundreds probably wouldn't be an understatement in NYC alone!


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1681 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Damn strike through


----------



## iroko

Not posted anything here for ages, but with new steam tip things are getting better.


----------



## hotmetal

Colio07 said:


> View attachment 13995
> 
> 
> Two attempts this morning - the one on the right looks like a dog turd with a heart floating out of it. Points for originality?!


Left one is a butterfly. Right one is a jobby and bluebottle!


----------



## jeebsy

hotmetal said:


> Right one is a jobby and bluebottle!


You don't often hear jobby given its proper use outside of Scotland


----------



## hotmetal

That'll be cos we used to live in St Andrews, one of my sisters was born there and the other stays up near Ayr. (Is that your Ayrshire bacon? No ahm jes keepin me hands warm). She was high up in Scottish water for a while Jeebsy so she could be partly responsible for your coffee tasting nice! Was gonna say keech but then I'd lose everyone...


----------



## roaringboy

Poor definition but otherwise happy


----------



## Kman10




----------



## doolallysquiff

A rippled heart-ish


----------



## roaringboy

jeebsy said:


> You don't often hear jobby given its proper use outside of Scotland


We use it over here in Suffolk!


----------



## jeebsy

roaringboy said:


> We use it over here in Suffolk!


A woman i worked with in Londom used to say jobby instead of job in some instances - like if you asked what she was doing at the weekend, she'd say stuff like 'i've got a few jobbies to do round the house' - cue lots of giggling from me


----------



## big dan

Feeling sheepish that i had to look up jobby on urban dictionary! Very funny jeebsy!


----------



## anton78

View attachment 14026


Shiny


----------



## Beanosaurus

I woke and repeated over in my mind "Rosetta, Rosetta, Rosetta..."

LOW AND BEHOLD


----------



## Thecatlinux

Beanosaurus said:


> I woke and repeated over in my mind "Rosetta, Rosetta, Rosetta..."
> 
> LOW AND BEHOLD


That looks great you've set the bar for this Friday's pours. you should have woken and gone lotto,lotto,lotto (then bought a ticket)


----------



## DoubleShot

Very niice Beanosaurus. Deffo a thumbs up from me!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Not in beanos league but very tasty 6oz red brick capp.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Not in beanos league but very tasty 6oz red brick capp.


 You are so modest Mr boots , the bar is high today , my cup this morning fell out of the side .


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mrboots2u said:


> Not in beanos league but very tasty 6oz red brick capp.


In the relatively short time I've been a member of this forum your pours have improved insanely quick, awesome wrapping on the tulip layers - deffo getting the drop and push down to a tee!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 14060


----------



## robashton

I can't do a tulip yet as I only started trying to do latte art on Tuesday so here is a heart

View attachment 14063


----------



## Beanosaurus

robashton said:


> I can't do a tulip yet as I only started trying to do latte art on Tuesday so here is a heart
> 
> View attachment 14063


Silky milky from the Sage!

If you started trying to do latte art on Tuesday you might want to think about entering next year's latte art comp already!


----------



## robashton

Yup, before Tuesday I'd had a total of 10 pours over 2 months (I kept count haha) - since Tuesday I've used 35 pints of milk and started going for it


----------



## Rhys

Woohoo!!! Finally...










Bit more practice needed but got a nice bit of foam at the end (if not a bit too foamy)

Feeling chuffed









coffee was RedTail Apaneca (the special offer one). 22g>40g in 34secs

off to sit down now and enjoy it - been a really tiring week and I'm bushed..


----------



## anton78

Rhys said:


> Woohoo!!! Finally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit more practice needed but got a nice bit of foam at the end (if not a bit too foamy)
> 
> Feeling chuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffee was RedTail Apaneca (the special offer one). 22g>40g in 34secs
> 
> off to sit down now and enjoy it - been a really tiring week and I'm bushed..


Good grief, if I drank that at this time of night I'd be up till 4am! Still, you can bask in personal glory till the wee small hours


----------



## Rhys

anton78 said:


> Good grief, if I drank that at this time of night I'd be up till 4am! Still, you can bask in personal glory till the wee small hours


Believe me, the week I've had it'll only keep me awake until its time for bed..


----------



## Beanosaurus

This afty's Rosie!


----------



## Mrboots2u

This was a very full cup ....

View attachment 14064


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 14065


----------



## jeebsy

K30 is now working again, downside is i'm making coffee to test it at half 9 at night.


----------



## Rhys

Mrboots2u said:


> This was a very full cup ....
> 
> View attachment 14064


That's a table top, no hands, slurper..


----------



## robashton

jeebsy said:


> K30 is now working again, downside is i'm making coffee to test it at half 9 at night.


Im about to go and do another couple of pints of milk myself...


----------



## jeebsy

robashton said:


> Im about to go and do another couple of pints of milk myself...


I'm up at 4am to catch a flight and i've still not packed or had my dinner :-(


----------



## Gander24

Rhys said:


> That's a table top, no hands, slurper..


Dookin for tulips


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rhys said:


> That's a table top, no hands, slurper..


no that would be this one

View attachment 14067


----------



## marcuswar

Ohhh dear... if Pablo Picasso did latte art it would probably be the best latte art in the world...


----------



## Beanosaurus

Silly Pour Saturday

Went for one of those insanely difficult Japanese-style pours in an 8oz Inker.


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> Silly Pour Saturday
> 
> Went for one of those insanely difficult Japanese-style pours in an 8oz Inker.


The trick is getting the base lines even. Reallllllly steady hands are needed.


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> I'm up at 4am to catch a flight and i've still not packed or had my dinner :-(


off on holiday?


----------



## NickdeBug

I was just about to post my first proper attempt and noticed it had a dog hair in it! Bloody pup is moulting everywhere at the moment.


----------



## garydyke1

Afternoon flat white . Limoncillo washed caturra .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Post work , flat white , red brick , nom


----------



## Beanosaurus

Signature Boots swirly swirly!


----------



## Scotford

Christ I cannot wait to get back in here.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Christ I cannot wait to get back in here.


Are we that bad ?


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Are we that bad ?


Not at all. I'm gonna need some practise against YOU especially! I miss my machines.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford

Have you been served any quality latte art, Stateside?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Not at all. I'm gonna need some practise against YOU especially! I miss my machines.


Im no match for you ...ill swap you id rather be in NY


----------



## Scotford

Uhhhh....










Basic hearts are the norm I'm afraid. One of Stumptowns head baristas served me a decent rosetta yesterday but beanosaurus' latest was better. *chokes back tears of happiness and pride!*


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Im no match for you ...ill swap you id rather be in NY


I'll swap you the bane of my life for a proper flattie.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> The trick is getting the base lines even. Reallllllly steady hands are needed.


I see em usually holding the pitcher rather than using the handle, or rather that they use handleless pitchers.

I don't often pour into 8oz cups either, it's usually a Duralex if that size.

Let's see what tomorrow brings eh!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> I'll swap you the bane of my life for a proper flattie.


Would that be Mrs Scotford


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Would that be Mrs Scotford


The future 'drowned in the Hudson river ms scotford', yes.


----------



## simontc

Did this today.... Started spinning round the cup pretty hard, but I went with it. A Maori inspired design maybe???


----------



## Lozzer87

This mornings effort


----------



## DoubleShot

@Lozzer87

Nice effort, well done.

Which beans were you using, they produced great golden crema?


----------



## anton78

Keeping Mrs Anton sweet.


----------



## anton78

What did you do to it boots?!


----------



## Lozzer87

DoubleShot said:


> @Lozzer87
> 
> Nice effort, well done.
> 
> Which beans were you using, they produced great golden crema?


I was using my own roasted Brazilian santos. Thanks


----------



## DoubleShot

Even more impressed now!


----------



## DoubleShot

anton78 said:


> Keeping Mrs Anton sweet.


Smart move there lad, especially with the new addition!


----------



## Lozzer87

Thanks again


----------



## Beanosaurus

Slight improvement on yesterday's effort, tried the different grip but still oblonged the base (same Inker).

Second pour was into an 1980's Sepia 8oz Duralex Glass Cup, one of the sexiest pieces of glassware int cupboard!


----------



## anton78

Love the one on the right. Delicious.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Winner in the " who can get 6oz in a 5 oz cup latte art contest is ...."

View attachment 14121


----------



## scottomus

Beanosaurus said:


> Slight improvement on yesterday's effort, tried the different grip but still oblonged the base (same Inker).
> 
> Second pour was into an 1980's Sepia 8oz Duralex Glass Cup, one of the sexiest pieces of glassware int cupboard!


thats a sweet 3,2,1 on the left!

literally identical to how mine turn out ha


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Have been swanning around lately... made these yesterday. I'm calling them the 'clipped swan', because I can't do wings, and who cares about wings? Flightless birds are the future in latte art.


----------



## Scotford

Those, I like. Here's a cool trick I thought up just now: Make your tulip base with one or two layers, then invert and really wrap the layers round the neck and head and that could look like awesome wings.


----------



## Spooks

@taylor the latte boy that first one is truly brilliant


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Scotford said:


> Those, I like. Here's a cool trick I thought up just now: Make your tulip base with one or two layers, then invert and really wrap the layers round the neck and head and that could look like awesome wings.


Could be worth a try! Thanks!

Thanks spooks! I liked the middle one a lot, but the more I look at it, the more it looks like a shoe, or a pedalo boat...


----------



## DoubleShot

There's some wings poured in this video (the angel type figure is pretty impressive!):


----------



## AussieEx

I must say these darker, Italian-style roasts do make a lovely canvas for latte art. 7oz FW


----------



## anton78

I've had a whole day without proper coffee. This is a medical emergency.
View attachment 14188


----------



## Kman10

climpson estate blend, lots of sweet caramel coming through, can't quite nail this Rosetta though


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## Beanosaurus

The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 14207


It's like looking through a fisheye lens!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Thursday's Tulip Variation

Quite happy with this one, will try and get it cleaner tomorrow.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Outstanding, Beano.


----------



## glevum

8OZ. Fat & skinny layers. Kind of!


----------



## robashton

Since last week I've had a bash at learning tulips, so in prep for free pour Friday I did a couple of them and had an attempt at a rosetta!

View attachment 14214
View attachment 14215
View attachment 14216


I popped into Filament in Edinburgh yesterday where I was given a go of the Simonelli and made a huge mess - wowser those commercial machines are a bit different.


----------



## Beanosaurus

robashton said:


> I popped into Filament in Edinburgh yesterday where I was given a go of the Simonelli and made a huge mess - wowser those commercial machines are a bit different.


Insane power!

Also insanely fast take to latte art, dare say you're a natural!


----------



## robashton

Beanosaurus said:


> Insane power!


Right?! I exploded milk everywhere - I might have to get a guest shift there one I've practised more so I can practise without waste



Beanosaurus said:


> Also insanely fast take to latte art, dare say you're a natural!


It really helps that I've got a support network of baristas* in Glasgow who have some serious skills themselves, getting tips every time I pop into a shop up here!

* (hat tips to James Wallace and Niall Deans of Laboratorio and Michelle Kibaris and Kris Sandlan from Avenue G for their endless patience!)


----------



## Scotford

Back on the tools this evening. Not slept since yesterday and overdid it a bit on the inflight vino so feeling it a bit right now.



















Not the best ever but I'm still in go hard or go home mode.


----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> Insane power!


Pffft. Be a man.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> Pffft. Be a man.


Let me give you some perspective, before I'd experienced the steaming of an Aurelia it was a Gaggia Classic with a Silvia wand which is akin to blowing really hard down one of those thin straws.


----------



## Kman10

my best for a while


----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> Let me give you some perspective, before I'd experienced the steaming of an Aurelia it was a Gaggia Classic with a Silvia wand which is akin to blowing really hard down one of those thin straws.


Its no fun unless your steam wand can jump start a cat5 hurricane.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> Its no fun unless your steam wand can jump start a cat5 hurricane.


On the subject of steam wands, I always find it incredibly rude when you've shut off the valve and it insists on spurting milky water at you... :|


----------



## Scotford

You need to clean it properrrrr


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> You need to clean it properrrrr


What is the milky spurt a symptom of then......


----------



## robashton

Rather than just bash out some tulips I decided to give the rosetta another attempt, so here it is!

View attachment 14243


I guess it's kinda okay - I need to chill out on that wiggle and focus on symmetry a little more


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> What is the milky spurt a symptom of then......


Most likely blocked holes causing a pressure buildup.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> You need to clean it properrrrr





Mrboots2u said:


> What is the milky spurt a symptom of then......





Scotford said:


> Most likely blocked holes causing a pressure buildup.


Nothing seriousssss, its quite common, and I believe caused by microfoam-induced arousal - this is pre-purge of the wand.


----------



## anton78

Ooh, I managed a couple of extra layers without spilling. Woot!
View attachment 14244


----------



## Scotford

Not so weary today


----------



## Beanosaurus

Rushed 4 this morn and could not replicate yesterday's effort haha...


----------



## Mrboots2u

View attachment 14281


----------



## Obnic

At least it's recognisable as a rosetta...









Not sure what this is though...


----------



## Scotford

@Obnic - tulipsetta

Here's today's efforts


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

The second one on this, I did this morning by accident. I tried to make a Rosetta with 2 hearts either side but ran out of space after the first heart, then everyone else thought it was a swan. I accidentally did a swan


----------



## scottomus

They're awesome


----------



## DoubleShot

@Taylor The Latte Boy

Tell me that's not a Dualit automatic milk frother?! 

Stellar work as usual!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

DoubleShot said:


> @Taylor The Latte Boy
> 
> Tell me that's not a Dualit automatic milk frother?!
> 
> Stellar work as usual!


Dammit! I've been caught! I'm working on some more complicated designs. Problem is, I've been doing only tulips for so long I'm having to unlearn some stuff. Some of the designs I see on instagram blow my mind. I'm an absolute beginner compared to the top latte artists.


----------



## scottomus

My fave artist is Timothy sweet. Honestly for me the best in the world!


----------



## DoubleShot

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I'm an absolute beginner compared to the top latte artists.


Give over, you're pulling my leg. You...an absolute beginner? NEVER!

Most of us can only dream of one day being able to pour anything half as good!


----------



## coffeechap

Scotford said:


> @Obnic - tulipsetta
> 
> Here's today's efforts


average!


----------



## Scotford

coffeechap said:


> average!


Sorry.


----------



## coffeechap

Scotford said:


> Sorry.


don't be, just try harder


----------



## Scotford

coffeechap said:


> don't be, just try harder










I would but I'm too durnj now


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

scottomus said:


> My fave artist is Timothy sweet. Honestly for me the best in the world!


Just looked him up. Incredibly light feather designs with insane definition. I just can't seem to recreate that in my designs... For now anyway...


----------



## scottomus

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Just looked him up. Incredibly light feather designs with insane definition. I just can't seem to recreate that in my designs... For now anyway...


yeah his lines are mental, in 8oz cups too! Also pouring from left too right hand haha. One day!


----------



## NickdeBug

I don't think that this is my best to date, but you have to start somewhere:

View attachment 14315


----------



## NickdeBug

It was very tasty!


----------



## Scotford

Ballin


----------



## jeebsy

I've just fired up the steam boiler, prepare to be ashamed


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 14326


Lols. After pouring into takeaway cups yesterday was caught a bit off guard with the first one


----------



## anton78

After a nervous afternoon watching the football, a celebratory coffee. Next up, wine.

View attachment 14330


----------



## anton78

By contrast, a fat one.
View attachment 14348


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 14367


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 14372


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## anton78

View attachment 14378


----------



## Mrboots2u

Today efforts

One before work










One after


----------



## c_squared

Excellent work boots!


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Today efforts
> 
> One before work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One after


Let me introduce the latte art teacher at the forum day


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Let me introduce the latte art teacher at the forum day


Lol....no rosettas here


----------



## Scotford

I'm out for at least a week as my friggin phone got nicked yesterday!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> I'm out for at least a week as my friggin phone got nicked yesterday!


That genuinely sucks, sorry to hear it. :/

Would be ace if you were be able to make it remotely self destruct or better yet, play a sound loop of porn noises at full volume.


----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> That genuinely sucks, sorry to hear it. :/
> 
> Would be ace if you were be able to make it remotely self destruct or better yet, play a sound loop of porn noises at full volume.


S'okay, I've passed the cctv footage onto the police for a crime report, hopefully the bitch will get caught.

Funny you should say about the porn noises as my message tone was a really loud orgasmic moan for a long time until I got a text whilst shmoozing the owner and an investor of our company. Ooops.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> S'okay, I've passed the cctv footage onto the police for a crime report, hopefully the bitch will get caught.
> 
> Funny you should say about the porn noises as my message tone was a really loud orgasmic moan for a long time until I got a text whilst shmoozing the owner and an investor of our company. Ooops.


Oh dear... Shame it isn't still, could of got some mates to bombard the phone with texts!


----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> Oh dear... Shame it isn't still, could of got some mates to bombard the phone with texts!


I bricked it remotely the second after I had figured it had gone. But yeah that could have been, um awkward.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wobbly drop tulip attempt


----------



## Beanosaurus




----------



## Scotford

Absolutely beautiful there Beano.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

A couple efforts from me today. Latte art has been spot on. Practicing layers inside of layers. 4, 3, 2, 1 tulip.


----------



## Scotford

Taylor, your stacking is truly incredible


----------



## bronc

Beanosaurus said:


>


I have the same countertop at my place. I thought it was some Bulgarian company making them.. maybe they export them.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

And two more.


----------



## Beanosaurus

I'm all about da base, 'bout the base, so wonky!


----------



## Beanosaurus

8 in 6


----------



## Neill




----------



## Spooks

Today's cack effort, too thick milk on an over extracted espresso......


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy




----------



## anton78

New cup, new jug. Getting better.
View attachment 14506


----------



## roaringboy

At last, one I'm proud of! Definitely lost my free pour mojo of late!


----------



## glevum

Top pour there RB!


----------



## Zephyr

Some excellent work above







I'm even embarrassed to post this in here lol. But have to start somewhere. Getting used to my new machine slowly but surely, getting espresso right was half a battle, but milk different story, still can't get it consistently right.


----------



## Obnic

Based on other reviews I tried Brighton Lanes: the winning quality of this coffee is that it is extraordinarily forgiving of poor technique but it's not my favourite CC blend. Not sure why it garnered so much praise in another thread.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

This morning's attempts at Rosettas - more practice needed


----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> This morning's attempts at Rosettas - more practice needed
> 
> View attachment 14533
> View attachment 14534


You're moving the jug backwards too soon, wait until the pattern has caught up with the spout of the jug whilst its in the central position .


----------



## Dave.wilton

Failed at the last heart!










Today's Rosetta was good though


----------



## Scotford

Thank the lord for email!


----------



## c_squared

It's been a while, but Mrs c_squared asked for a coffee and she only drinks it with milk.


----------



## TomBurtonArt




----------



## DoubleShot

It always amazes me how much you guys manage to fill the cups without a spilled drop in sight. 2 or 3 of this mornings attempts spilled all over the kitchen worktop or into the sink! 

Maybe I should switch away from 5oz cups and use 6/7oz ones again?!


----------



## roaringboy

Overstretched the milk so lacks definition but tasted absolutely lovely! Just descaled and cleaned the classic - first shot always tastes so good after!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Too early....is it even friday yet?


----------



## Kman10

hope & glory festival blend


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Who said soya was hard to work with?


----------



## funinacup

Any soy tips Taylor? I recently discovered adding a couple drops of cold soy into the espresso before steaming the milk and pouring helps maintain definition and avoids that bleed effect.


----------



## Sami

One for the Mrs...


----------



## Sami

And one for me!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Really want to get cleaner lines and contrast, not sure if I'm getting there, any advice latte art wizards??


----------



## garydyke1

You wanta nysa darka crema from a gooda dark italian blend , roboostah.

Or perhaps chocolate sprinkles?

Seriously - When initially adding milk are you pouring from a real height so it dives under the surface of the coffee, or are you swirling the crema around first? and/or with a splash of milk?


----------



## Beanosaurus

garydyke1 said:


> Seriously - When initially adding milk are you pouring from a real height so it dives under the surface of the coffee, or are you swirling the crema around first? and/or with a splash of milk?


I always blend the crema with a bit of microfoam to take the edge off, though while not pouring high the effect I see is that my lines seem to be a bit cloudy?

The base line is always smudgy!

Perhaps the it could be to do with the texturisation of the milk from my steaming technique.


----------



## Sami

Beanosaurus said:


> Really want to get cleaner lines and contrast, not sure if I'm getting there, any advice latte art wizards??


Looks like you are getting there!

Contrast will be bean and extraction-dependent.... Go towards a ristretto... I'm pulling about 25-27g from a 15.8g dose with Rave's Italian Job, and getting quite a nice contrast with that.

Stretch the milk less for more definition. Both my examples today were over-stretched.


----------



## glevum

Skimmed & Jagong.... 5 oz into 8 oz cup


----------



## glevum

Sami....hows the steaming with the L1 compared to the brewtus?


----------



## DoubleShot

Coffee Compass Hill & Valley and Tesco Whole Milk. 6oz Flat White.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Sami said:


> Looks like you are getting there!
> 
> Contrast will be bean and extraction-dependent.... Go towards a ristretto... I'm pulling about 25-27g from a 15.8g dose with Rave's Italian Job, and getting quite a nice contrast with that.
> 
> Stretch the milk less for more definition. Both my examples today were over-stretched.


Oh me no want to ristretto sir!









Okay so really contrast doesn't bother me all that much I wouldn't say I have a problem with that.

Just rather cleanliness of lines, perhaps my steaming method on the Heston isn't folding/tumbling the milk so much.


----------



## garydyke1

Beanosaurus said:


> Oh me no want to ristretto sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just rather cleanliness of lines, perhaps my steaming method on the Heston isn't folding/tumbling the milk so much.


Im surprised , I find the Sage to produce the best milk of all the machines Ive used.

Where are you placing the tip? (ooh er)

\G/


----------



## AussieEx

garydyke1 said:


> You wanta nysa darka crema from a gooda dark italian blend , roboostah.


So true. Crack out those robusta blends for super definition ... and smokey bitterness thown in for free ;-)


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 14607


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

funinacup said:


> Any soy tips Taylor? I recently discovered adding a couple drops of cold soy into the espresso before steaming the milk and pouring helps maintain definition and avoids that bleed effect.


I add a small portion of cold milk to the espresso - more than a couple drops - and stir like crazy with a spoon. Then I steam the milk but only stretch it a tiny amount. When coming to pour, tilt the cup and get the jug right in close, the tip wants to be just on the surface. Pour to about 3/4 full - it should make a nice thick white layer on top, now GENTLY stir with a spoon the surface so it's one smoothe colour and stir underneath the surface without breaking the surface. And now you're ready to pour latte art, the first bit of milk will start the art.


----------



## c_squared

I'm happy with this one...


----------



## garydyke1

c_squared said:


> I'm happy with this one...
> View attachment 14633


Looks sweet


----------



## garydyke1

this month's SSSSS Bolivian natura.....ahem washed. 5.5oz singles .


----------



## Mr O

c_squared said:


> I'm happy with this one...
> View attachment 14633


i would be too


----------



## anton78

I received an evening of abuse at a wedding last night for "only ever posting that same bloody tulip" on Facebook. So I tried a wavy heart thing.
View attachment 14663


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

2 from today. A 10 layer tulip in a 5oz glass. Best flat white I've ever made. And a pretty neat hot chocolate too.


----------



## Lozzer87

My Sunday early morning attempt


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Beanosaurus

garydyke1 said:


> Im surprised , I find the Sage to produce the best milk of all the machines Ive used.
> 
> Where are you placing the tip? (ooh er)
> 
> \G/


I latch the wand onto the spout with the tip just under, whack on full, then then angle to the side while still latched on via the spout.

I'm probably just over-stretching or something.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Trying to wiggle


----------



## Scotford

I'm really missing getting amongst this at the moment, I've really cleaned up a couple of cool pours this weekend. Been working on symmetry in preparation of a comp next sunday.


----------



## roaringboy

Sort of a layered heart... Sort of


----------



## doolallysquiff

After a week off and then another week of blobs, finally managed to produce something.


----------



## anton78

Wifey says I should dress the shot more. Apparently she means this.
View attachment 14704


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1839 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Foundry Kenyan. 19> 45 split shot. Wasn't sure it would work in milk but it was an absolute killer flat white, even though i still had half my dinner in my mouth while gulping it down before running out the door to tennis


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## DoubleShot

Gravity defying how you fit so much in the cup, there Boots!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

2.5 oz macchiato from today. Love making macchiatos.


----------



## Scotford

Taylor, I hate you.

(try a rosetta)


----------



## hotmetal

anton78 said:


> Wifey says I should dress the shot more. Apparently she means this.
> View attachment 14704


Were you inspired by Cath Kidston or is your coffee the key to her success?

My other half will probably expect me to produce "multistem" latte tulips a la Orla Kiely! If I can pour a tulip that looks like this. ...


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Scotford said:


> Taylor, I hate you.
> 
> (try a rosetta)


I will. But I reckon a Rosetta will be much more difficult in this cup. I will say though, the above photo is the best macchiato I've ever made.


----------



## AussieEx

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I will. But I reckon a Rosetta will be much more difficult in this cup.


I have managed (mediocre) rosettas in a 9cl piccolo cup, so you should have no problems at all! Get on it!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

AussieExpat said:


> I have managed (mediocre) rosettas in a 9cl piccolo cup, so you should have no problems at all! Get on it!


Give me a couple days


----------



## NickdeBug

It's not Friday, but this probably represents my best effort to date.

Very tasty as well

View attachment 14723


----------



## roaringboy

Birthday flat white










Delicious. I'm loving the hasbean Brazilian pulped natural yellow bourbons pulled as ristretto - toffee overload!


----------



## NickdeBug

Happy Birthday!


----------



## anton78

Hair bobble duck likes coffee. Quack quack!
View attachment 14735


----------



## Scotford

Guess who's back!










(piccolo)


----------



## NickdeBug

Very good - but lacking focus

(seem to remember this written on more than one school report)


----------



## Scotford

Shite camera on this temp phone I'm afraid


----------



## simontc

Welcome back to the fun


----------



## roaringboy

Another day, another rosetta...


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 14746
Tricky tricky in a tall narrow cup


----------



## Beanosaurus

P-P-P-P-PICCOLO!


----------



## Beanosaurus

roaringboy said:


> Delicious. I'm loving the hasbean Brazilian pulped natural yellow bourbons pulled as ristretto - toffee overload!


Yesssss


----------



## Scotford

Putting choc on ALL the things today!


----------



## simontc

Cups seriously make a difference... This thing is small but its shape and the height of the express help so much. The cup comparison pic shows the three cups I have. The blue is an 8oz ... I think the glass is about 5/6oz and so the cups gotta be 3/4???


----------



## Obnic

Scotford said:


> Putting choc on ALL the things today!


D...D...Definition!


----------



## DoubleShot

Attempted to replicate a Boots 'gravity defying, cram as much as possible in the cup' pour...



















And some how managed to do so without spilling one drop. A first!


----------



## jeebsy

Video of you carrying it to the table?


----------



## DoubleShot

5oz notNeautral cup. Saucer seems waaay over-sized for cup size!


----------



## Neill




----------



## Scotford




----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford

That's a competition winner, right there! 

Great work lad!


----------



## Beanosaurus

5oz Cap and a 6oz Flat

I love Rosettas, me...


----------



## Spooks

Looked better in the flesh .........honest










Bit late but needed a drink


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> @Scotford
> 
> That's a competition winner, right there!
> 
> Great work lad!


Lucky, as I've been drawn against our company 'uber artist' for our smackdown on Sunday!

Here's my current fave pour


----------



## roaringboy

Overstretched!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Good luck Scotford!


----------



## hotmetal

My best effort so far.


----------



## DoubleShot

@hotmetal

How you getting on with the Milk to Perfection milk jug lad?


----------



## hotmetal

Er, well that's it next to the cup as I'm sure you can see. I'm not convinced it's made a huge difference to be honest but the temp tag has confirmed that my fingers are correctly calibrated. The central pillar in the jug does help the spin but it can get in the way a bit. That said, I was getting a reasonable spin in my normal jug. I don't regret buying it as I was just curious really but with or without the m2p jug my milk could still be improved upon to get that glossy texture I see in this thread. Slow progress on pouring too, but some progress nonetheless! Just a bit of fun really. I've watched all the videos but I think if I was really wanting to get good at it I'd need 1 to 1.


----------



## glevum

Dug out the 5oz NN cups which had been pushed to the back of the cupboard, forgot what a fantastic cup they are.


----------



## DoubleShot

That is seriously good glevum, you are the king of dark crema!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Getting to grips with the toroid 12oz


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

The first image is one design I want to practice for the competition. That was my first try and... Well it's rubbish. The second one, I want to build on, I can do those in my sleep, but I want to add a couple rosettas to the design, under the tulip base - which will take a tonne of practice. And he third one is just playing around with new techniques.


----------



## hotmetal

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> The first image is one design I want to practice for the competition. That was my first try and... Well it's rubbish. The second one, I want to build on, I can do those in my sleep,


Rubbish? It's superb!

The second one, I can do those in my dreams.


----------



## Scotford

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I want to add a couple rosettas to the design, under the tulip base


Visionary


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Spooks

One of my best recently


----------



## Scotford

Revisiting an old challenge today:










Wrong handed pours.


----------



## DoubleShot

If that's using your wrong hand Scotford, even that puts most of us to shame. You are just too good. No fair!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 14852


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> If that's using your wrong hand Scotford, even that puts most of us to shame. You are just too good. No fair!


Haha, cheers! I do get to play a lot more than most though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

DoubleShot said:


> If that's using your wrong hand Scotford, even that puts most of us to shame. You are just too good. No fair!


He was pretty good at pours with hungover hands yesterday......

.....the rest of him was a shambles though.

Good meeting Scotford yesterday, he produced an excellent flat white and spro from their house espresso.


----------



## Scotford

The spro was actually Ethiopian Nano Challa. Lots of it about at the moment but its just a stop gap until our summer South American comes to roasting.


----------



## Neill

Garden coffee










Go on, who can take a pic in the most interesting spot.


----------



## garydyke1

4oz piccolos. Shots from the Mythos one.


----------



## glevum

GARDEN SHOT....took this last month when we had some sun, watch was catching some rays for a charge up before biking down the Forest.


----------



## Kman10

early morning pick up


----------



## Scotford




----------



## Scotford

Neill said:


> g on, who can take a pic in the most interesting spot.


Game. On.


----------



## Sami

OK so I forgot to take the picture before I drank it rather than after, but in truth it was one of my poorer efforts. Will have to do another on a bluebird day in the winter...


----------



## AdzJackson

Well I think you just won the most interesting place competition... Where is that? Looks lovely


----------



## Sami

AdzJackson said:


> Well I think you just won the most interesting place competition... Where is that? Looks lovely


Morzine, French Alps.


----------



## Neill

Sami said:


> OK so I forgot to take the picture before I drank it rather than after, but in truth it was one of my poorer efforts. Will have to do another on a bluebird day in the winter...


I think that will be hard to beat. Although no latte art visible


----------



## roaringboy

Not interesting, just my kitchen worktop. Pleased with the pour though.


----------



## Dave.wilton

Good morning. Late afternoon one for me. This is my first attempt at one of these, I'm not even really sure what it is, I just saw it on Instagram by @baristaaaronshin


----------



## Beanosaurus

How is it Friday already?!










I'll be working on some big boy kit tomorrow and so afraid of the steaming power haha.


----------



## garydyke1

Lovely milk texture there, anyone would think that was a commercial machine ; )


----------



## Sami

Smooth!


----------



## Beanosaurus

garydyke1 said:


> Lovely milk texture there, anyone would think that was a commercial machine ; )


Thanks, we both know that the Heston beats anything for texture


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1898 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Scotford

Not sure what to make of this:










This, I like though:


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 14895


----------



## glevum

After loosing a stone and half this is last skimmed drink . Cant wait to try semi skimmed in morning


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Mrboots2u

glevum said:


> After loosing a stone and half this is last skimmed drink . Cant wait to try semi skimmed in morning


Congrats on loosing the weight. .enjoy the next drink !


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

This is my novice attempt, I was reasonably happy though since I've only tried about 10 times.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

This about the peak of my latte skills, sadly inconsistent!!

Quarter Horse Rwamda Nkore. Tasted nice though.


----------



## glevum

Back with Semi skimmed this morning. What a difference taste wise after 3 months with skimmed. Easier to steam as well


----------



## DoubleShot

@glevum

Looks like you've sure got your wiggle down to a pat!


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## roaringboy

Think I need to move on from rosettas. Will try layering some tulips from now on. Only problem is, I'm crap at it!


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## roaringboy

Somewhat sadly the best tulip I've managed! Can never seem to get a second layer started, the milk just sinks under and leaves none on the surface.


----------



## Kman10

my best for a while


----------



## Zephyr

After a month of trial and error i finally get some consistency with brewing and steaming. Here is Avenue G roast , 18g in and about 28-29ml out. Practicing my latte art. I tried pretty much every local roaster and i like this one.


----------



## Neill

Back in the garden today.


----------



## Scotford

Just mucking around mostly today:


----------



## Scotford

Funny that Avenue were mentioned today, as well. I enjoyed this Colombia filter roast as a flat white!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

The steam power on a 2L boiler is terrifying after using a classic for so long. This is the first passable latte art, still terrible texture though.


----------



## Scotford

Getting ready for Friday!


----------



## froggystyle

Can you do pours like that whilst under your bed?


----------



## Scotford

I can barely even muster the energy to speak today. Thank christ I don't have to actually work today. Might just go and hibernate again.


----------



## froggystyle

Get back on it...


----------



## Scotford

I'll work on it.

I'll also work on those pours when I'm not so close to death from booze.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford

How did you get on in the latte art smackdown the other Sunday?


----------



## Scotford

Funny story:

Myself and the guy I was drawn against (we are the best in group) had been boying each other off all week via email and decided that we would have a drinking comp before our round. I wiped the floor with him at downing shots and general over excessive consumption (a much more noble skill, according to many), which turned into my downfall as he'd managed to sober himself up a lot by visiting huey on the ceramic phone by the time it came to pour.

Long story short:

I was knocked out in the first round whilst absolutely fitshased!


----------



## Scotford

froggystyle said:


> Get back on it...


OKAY FINE!

uh ohhhh


----------



## froggystyle

Didn't need a photo, sat at my shitty desk now dreaming of a cold pint!


----------



## Scotford

froggystyle said:


> Didn't need a photo, sat at my shitty desk now dreaming of a cold pint!


It was delicious. ANOTHER


----------



## froggystyle




----------



## DoubleShot

Damn. Thought you'd have nailed it even with your eyes closed but hadn't envisaged you'd get yourself rat-arsed, lol!


----------



## Scotford

Haha no. My frenemy got knocked right the fuNk out by my little robot protégé in the next round so that made me happy. The final was a 3-way of the 3 newest baristas in the group which was a real nice surprise!

All the senior heads would have donated their prizes to the next best either way... We are nice like that


----------



## DoubleShot

Suppose you were in no state to snap any photos of the work on show?


----------



## anton78

We had a guest this morning. Always fun when they like coffee.
View attachment 15080


----------



## Beanosaurus

Kinda odd, lost the passion for latte art recently but then I've been busy in other aspects.

Quite happy with this one (8oz Duralex), and just really aiming to nail cleanliness and decent symmetry.

Rosettas can go and f*** themselves!


----------



## simontc

Scotford said:


> OKAY FINE!
> 
> uh ohhhh


Hmmmm.... Just realised I've definitely seen you in the grind before...


----------



## hotmetal

Not sure quite what's going on here but that's about as good as it gets from me! How drunk would Scotford have to be to do worse?


----------



## anton78

Beanosaurus said:


> Kinda odd, lost the passion for latte art recently but then I've been busy in other aspects.
> 
> Quite happy with this one (8oz Duralex), and just really aiming to nail cleanliness and decent symmetry.
> 
> Rosettas can go and f*** themselves!


That's a lot of layers! I can never get more than 3...


----------



## Scotford

simontc said:


> Hmmmm.... Just realised I've definitely seen you in the grind before...


Not sure if that's a good or a bad thing...


----------



## Scotford




----------



## anton78

I think this is what wifey's on about when she says I should be more imaginative with my photos. This one looks much nicer.
View attachment 15084


----------



## DoubleShot

@anton78

+3 for:

Latte art

Foundry d'Ancap cup

Flowers


----------



## Beanosaurus

Anton there's more than 3 layers there!!

Nice and flowery looking too.


----------



## anton78

Beanosaurus said:


> There's more than 3 layers here!!


Maybe, but yours are so much cleaner. I likes it.


----------



## Kman10

not a great pour but way out the comfort zone for me, foundry rocko mountain reserve, very nice


----------



## roaringboy

I'm still crap at layers ggrrhh!


----------



## glevum

Luvin the Jagong with 6oz semi


----------



## simontc

Scotford said:


> Not sure if that's a good or a bad thing...


Last time I was down you were making screechy noises along to a track... Was pissing off your co-workers.

Never have I had a coffee from you though. Im really infrequently a visitor... Next time I'll say hey!


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

anton78 said:


> I think this is what wifey's on about when she says I should be more imaginative with my photos. This one looks much nicer.
> View attachment 15084


Great shot Anton.


----------



## anton78

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Great shot Anton.


Thanks. Callum can claim a lot of credit for this though. His training was invaluable!

(The cups are nice too )


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 15151
Almost ;-/


----------



## Scotford

simontc said:


> Last time I was down you were making screechy noises along to a track... Was pissing off your co-workers.
> 
> Never have I had a coffee from you though. Im really infrequently a visitor... Next time I'll say hey!


Ah...

Yeah definitely do say hi (I'm not normally that annoying)


----------



## Scotford

Mixing it up a bit.


----------



## AdzJackson

Rubbish compared to what's on here, but my best effort to date!


----------



## Taff

An above (my) average effort from me this morning! Looked better in person.. honest.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

my latest attempt today...and probably my best yet.


----------



## Scotford




----------



## jeebsy

IMAG1989 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Thecatlinux

@jeebsy whahay!

was that on the R6 or is that still in bits ?


----------



## jeebsy

Nah brewtus. Rancilio is assembled but didn't have time to warm it up


----------



## anton78

Friday. Cinnamon and raisin bagel day.
View attachment 15276


----------



## robashton

First pour in a very very long time, and first since starting to regularly pour EK shots and definitely the first into these 6oz cups - I can see @jeebsy's point about EK shots into a 6oz cup being slightly overkill - could barely fit the milk in...

View attachment 15279


(A nice sumatran long berry from Dear Green - yes, I used the word "nice" and "sumatran" together in the same sentence and also in conjunction with a Glasgow based roaster - it does happen sometimes)


----------



## Scotford

robashton said:


> yes, I used the word "nice" and "sumatran" together in the same sentence and also in conjunction with a Glasgow based roaster - it does happen sometimes


I've always had a love affair with Sumatran coffees. Even the darker roasts just seem to appeal to my tastes. Best coffee I had last year was the Wahana Natural.


----------



## roaringboy

Was going OK then went to sh#t!


----------



## robashton

Scotford said:


> I've always had a love affair with Sumatran coffees. Even the darker roasts just seem to appeal to my tastes. Best coffee I had last year was the Wahana Natural.


I've always been the opposite! I usually hate the things, but this one is mellow (a bit fruity but not at all offensive). It's the Wahana Longberry (Washed and Sun Dried). I think split shots for my 6oz cups might be the way in the future though..


----------



## Mrboots2u

Practising for something stupid


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Practising for something stupid


You and stupid, surely not!!!


----------



## hotmetal

Hey, I'll have a Babycham! Well, if it looks like that I will. Not if it's sweet Perry.


----------



## Dave.wilton

Trying to pour a heart wrapped inside I don't know what the name is if it has one. Best attempt so far but not perfect. Got to remember to start further back and haven't quite managed to push the two layers right round


----------



## robashton

Practising pushing my rings back too, this one was too tasty as well










Burp


----------



## Beanosaurus

First one started as a Rosetta but got such a lovely wrap on the last heart!


----------



## Mrboots2u

This morning's effort...


----------



## Rompie

My wake up coffee at work today.


----------



## Mr O

My 4th /5th effort at some flat white art









View attachment 15323


----------



## jeebsy

Ghostriding on the Brewtus brings the texture

  IMAG2011 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Scotford

I've just landed a place in the next Prufrock smackdown!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Wave tulip flat white


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> I've just landed a place in the next Prufrock smackdown!!!


Dont get hammered this time


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Dont get hammered this time


Well, not tooooooo hammered! The prize is a Sage Oracle!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Getting to grips with LI's new steam tip - thanks to Coffeechap for this.


----------



## robashton

Getting the hang of pouring into these new 6oz cups.









View attachment 15386


----------



## Scotford

Getting them wraps in order today


----------



## AussieEx

A lovely natural Yirg in a piccolo.


----------



## roaringboy

Back to rosettas for me










Bloody delish! Brazilian pulped natural yellow bourbon flat white.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neither one thing not tother


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

3 from yesterday. First 2 are flat whites, 5oz and both 8 layers in different styles. Third is a soya latte, 7oz cup. Soya art is improving but it's impossible to get the sharp lines.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 15454


Almost


----------



## jeebsy

That was a ghost ride on the brewtus and it was probably best ever texture. A dream to pour with despite the end product


----------



## roaringboy

Another totally sh#t attempt at a layered tulip


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## Scotford

Don't really like tulips but this o e was quite pleasing:


----------



## anton78

Ten year anniversary next week. Trying to nail down something romantic. Cheaper than diamonds...
View attachment 15560


----------



## Scotford

By no means my best but I was itching to snap something today


----------



## roaringboy

Getting better


----------



## Beanosaurus

It's been a while since I posted, still can't figure out those pesky rosettas though!!


----------



## risky

Not my effort. Westmoreland services take on a flat white. Don't ask me how it tasted.


----------



## Beanosaurus

It's been a while since I posted, still can't figure out those pesky rosettas though!!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Beanosaurus

Milk texture in top photo looks great and crema has a 'yummy caramel dessert' type look to it.

Well done lad!


----------



## glevum

Anyone use 1% milk (orange)? Went from skimmed to semi skimmed but find 1% so easy to texture and tastes way better than the other 2. Ace for art as well.


----------



## garydyke1

Sage milk texture is the best by a country mile.


----------



## DoubleShot

garydyke1 said:


> Sage milk texture is the best by a country mile.


If it was possible to change the steam wand on my Brewtus for the same one as a Sage DB, I'd do it in a heartbeat!


----------



## garydyke1

I think the tip and the progression of the on/off control is the difference


----------



## DoubleShot

The whole wand design reminds me of ones you'd usually only find on high end machines such as a GS3.


----------



## garydyke1

DoubleShot said:


> The whole wand design reminds me of ones you'd usually only find on high end machines such as a GS3.


Well it is a fairly modern design compared to the usual chrome e-61 boxes.

I have hope future models will be even better


----------



## Scotford

Hopefully I can nail this at prufrock tonight


----------



## DoubleShot

Good luck Scotford.

Remember, don't get too wasted!

Also try and snap a few photos of your work to post up.

Cheers.


----------



## roaringboy

That is special!!!



risky said:


> Not my effort. Westmoreland services take on a flat white. Don't ask me how it tasted.


----------



## Thecatlinux

@Scotford is it chocolate that give your pours a mottled appearance , (what was the drink ?)


----------



## AdzJackson

After some studying on YouTube I'm getting better milk, just got to learn what to do with it now, any tips?

Adam


----------



## Mrboots2u

roaringboy said:


> That is special!!!


How did it taste...


----------



## DoubleShot

Thecatlinux said:


> @Scotford is it chocolate that give your pours a mottled appearance , (what was the drink ?)


Yeah, the famous 'chocolate sprinkles' that livened up this thread no end when Scotford started posting them regularly!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Late Friday entry.... Call this one strongman


----------



## Scotford

second round...


----------



## Scotford

Knocked out in semis. UK latte art champ out same round. All top 3 were related to Prufrock. Oracle os a very strange machine


----------



## DoubleShot

Well done for getting that far dude. Any photos of your work or the winners?


----------



## roaringboy

Mrboots2u said:


> How did it taste...


I believe in a different thread he mentioned *** ash notes... Sounds intriguing...


----------



## Drewster

Scotford said:


> Knocked out in semis. UK latte art champ out same round. All top 3 were related to Prufrock. Oracle os a very strange machine


1 - Well done mate! semi-final is great going by anyones standard!

(1a - Esp if there was a little ahem bias)

2 - Oracle isn't an OS it is an RDBMS ;-)

hth


----------



## The resurrection

Finally starting to get some results with my classic. Please feel free to be critical and diagnose my mistakes:act-up:


----------



## Scotford

Drewster said:


> 1 - Well done mate! semi-final is great going by anyones standard!
> 
> (1a - Esp if there was a little ahem bias)
> 
> 2 - Oracle isn't an OS it is an RDBMS ;-)
> 
> hth


Cheers, there really wasn't any bias, just a weeks worth of practice on the oracle for the Prufrock gang.

James Bailey and a couple of other well known faces were judges so it was quite an intense experience, but fun nonetheless.

I was absolutely *hammered* and managed to really NAIL a swan in the first round so was pretty proud of myself for that.

What does OS/RDBMS mean? (I am probably still a bit drunk)


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> What does OS/RDBMS mean? (I am probably still a bit drunk)


OS as in (computer) operating system. Oracle being a popular Linux based enterprise OS.

RDBMS - relational data-base management system (had to look that one up myself!)


----------



## Beanosaurus

While Scotford was getting knocked out (via booze consumption) amongst the coffee cognoscenti of LDN I banged out a dodgy 9 1/2 stack. (Well done Scotford!)

Think I need to go back to holding the cup forward again...


----------



## garydyke1

Latte art has fallen on its arse past couple of weeks. Dunno what's happened


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Latte art has fallen on its arse past couple of weeks. Dunno what's happened
> View attachment 15608


More milk forum needed


----------



## Kman10




----------



## roaringboy

The resurrection said:


> View attachment 15597
> Finally starting to get some results with my classic. Please feel free to be critical and diagnose my mistakes:act-up:


Would just say that your milk is over-stretched. Try introducing air for about 5 to 10 secs then just spin the milk after that until it's up to temp. You don't want any real froth on top, just want the milk to resemble double cream/wet paint.


----------



## roaringboy

Bit wonky and uneven.


----------



## Taff

Back home on the old single boiler Gaggia and pop out my best art this week! Not saying much, but then I drink long blacks mainly!


----------



## robashton

First pour in a while - I panicked on the initial pour or this would have probably turned out perfect
View attachment 15634


----------



## glevum

Wife out. Kids out. Day in with machine, beans, bit of music & catch up with some netflix


----------



## robashton

Had a pile of stale beans from my disaster last week with the sun so just spent an hour practising my pour and pushing those rings back









View attachment 15643


----------



## DoubleShot

@robashton

An hour well spent judging by above photo.

Quality job, well done!


----------



## Rhys

Well, I've done one to beat you all. Feast your eyes on this dainty little flower...










OK, OK, so it isn't great.. Though I am impressed with the steam power of my La Pavoni and single tip wand. I'm actually getting more control and better micro-foam than the Gaggia. Still a long way to go though (even longer if I keep drinking espro's lol


----------



## Scotford

Some things I've been playing with:


----------



## anton78

Not Friday, but first day of the summer holidays and off with the kids.
View attachment 15717


----------



## robashton

Postie brought me a thermometer today, result is much better milk - go figure.

These were done without it, I just used it to work out I was a good 10C too cool

View attachment 15738


View attachment 15739


----------



## Mrboots2u

Let's get this Friday started


----------



## roaringboy

Looked so much better in person. Was slightly underextracted though...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

See yours and raise you a tulip


----------



## robashton

First pour of the day, Gelana Abaya in milk yeaaaah!

View attachment 15746


Rather ran out of space for a head...


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 15747
Plus a smidge of sunshine .


----------



## anton78

Visitors today so did loads. Messed most of them up but this one was ok.
View attachment 15751


----------



## Thecatlinux

I am still liking the looks of those foundry cups , will treat myself sometime I think


----------



## anton78

Thecatlinux said:


> I am still liking the looks of those foundry cups , will treat myself sometime I think


You should ALWAYS treat yourself. I'm sure you deserve it.


----------



## anton78

Been really struggling to get the heart on top right, so this pleased me. Plus I'm completely wired 
View attachment 15752


----------



## Beanosaurus

4 x wonky!


----------



## garydyke1

I really need to up my game . Everything I'm pouring recently is utter pants


----------



## Obsy

garydyke1 said:


> I really need to up my game . Everything I'm pouring recently is utter pants


Will still be better than anything I pour am sure.


----------



## roaringboy

I always think that, but at £15 a pop, they're pricey! Plus they come with saucers, which i NEVER use (yes, I am a philistine).



Thecatlinux said:


> I am still liking the looks of those foundry cups , will treat myself sometime I think


----------



## anton78

roaringboy said:


> I always think that, but at £15 a pop, they're pricey! Plus they come with saucers, which i NEVER use (yes, I am a philistine).


£11.50 a pop! Or £10 each if you buy 6...

Agree on the saucers though. Still in the box.


----------



## Kman10

rather proud of this one, best one today


----------



## Beanosaurus

Rosetteurghhh


----------



## anton78

I'm going to try something new soon. I just fear change...
View attachment 15757


----------



## roaringboy

anton78 said:


> I'm going to try something new soon. I just fear change...
> View attachment 15757


If it ain't broke...


----------



## anton78

roaringboy said:


> If it ain't broke...


True, but my mates on FB are bored of tulips. Be nice to have a repertoire!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Embrace the wiggle!


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## anton78

But it all goes wrong Beano...
View attachment 15761


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

A couple from me the last day or two, some competition practice. The one with my fingers in the shot was from today, a 3 ounce piccolo.


----------



## anton78

It is awesome that you followed my car crash with these items of beauty!


----------



## roaringboy

Ggrrr overflow!


----------



## anton78

roaringboy said:


> Ggrrr overflow!


Claim you went for it. It's pretty much saying "drink from this bit."


----------



## robashton

I'm getting pretty happy with my pour, this isn't the greatest in the word but this is the only one I've done today and I did it for drinking purposes.

View attachment 15767


Consistently being able to at least put *something* on the surface tells me that my milk is getting better at least


----------



## roaringboy

anton78 said:


> Claim you went for it. It's pretty much saying "drink from this bit."


Yeah that's it...

Milk was really nicely textured too and I'm back on the Brazilian pulped natural yellow bourbon which is probably my fave.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> A couple from me the last day or two, some competition practice. The one with my fingers in the shot was from today, a 3 ounce piccolo.
> 
> View attachment 15764
> 
> 
> View attachment 15765


Strange that's exactly how I picture mine just before I start to pour .


----------



## anton78

I'm in charge of three kids today. This is pretty much essential.
View attachment 15785


----------



## Spooks

Still trying, still getting it wrong lol


----------



## Obsy

Spooks said:


> Still trying, still getting it wrong lol


Still better than my best ever effort!


----------



## roaringboy

Fairly pleased with this one. Lacks a little definition but other than that quite a controlled pour.


----------



## anton78

Just can't get these rosettas.
View attachment 15807


----------



## hotmetal

A few bubbles appearing by the time I got my camera out but for the first one of the day I thought not too bad by my standards (ha!)

First of the bag of Rave Mocha Java.


----------



## Larzzus




----------



## roaringboy




----------



## truegrace

First of the day, still loving this hill and valley. Getting a bit of aniseed coming through, unless its my dodgy taste buds!


----------



## glevum

6oz Jagong with 1% milk


----------



## El carajillo

glevum said:


> 6oz Jagong with 1% milk


Looking good, you been practising:whistle:


----------



## DoubleShot

Foundry Karengera washing station Nyamasheke district, Western Rwanda.

Whole milk.

Foundry d'Ancap competition cup.


----------



## robashton

Bit of practise before tomorrow









View attachment 15818


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## DoubleShot

@roaringboy

That is some mad skillz right there, managing to drink 90% of your coffee and yet leaving the latte art relatively intact at the bottom of the cup.


----------



## roaringboy

DoubleShot said:


> @roaringboy
> 
> That is some mad skillz right there, managing to drink 90% of your coffee and yet leaving the latte art relatively intact at the bottom of the cup.


Ha ha love it when that happens!


----------



## garydyke1

finally something not totally shit. 5/10


----------



## Mr O

robashton said:


> Bit of practise before tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15818


nice symmetry


----------



## robashton

I'm actually really annoyed by it if I'm honest - it's not in the middle of the cup - now I've reached a consistently mediocre pour I should be upping that game.


----------



## anton78

robashton said:


> I'm actually really annoyed by it if I'm honest - it's not in the middle of the cup - now I've reached a consistently mediocre pour I should be upping that game.


Everyone's their own biggest critic. The barista at my local looks upset with every pour he does and they're great!


----------



## hotmetal

Mate if I'd got that result I'd have been pleased! That said I'm never happy with mine (but then they are actually a bit rubbish still).


----------



## robashton

Bit of practise as I had the stale beans out for the behmor - getting closer to the desired symmetry and cup fillage. Time to start doing Rosettas badly I think

View attachment 15821


View attachment 15822


View attachment 15823


----------



## hotmetal

Ok not perfect symmetry/centre but cracking contrast, good volume in the cup and the texture looks smoother than Barry White on a Saturday Night.

I'm still working on getting that texture.


----------



## robashton

I think I have the sage dB to thank for that - coupled with a thermometer its hard to go wrong


----------



## jlarkin

hotmetal said:


> Ok not perfect symmetry/centre but cracking contrast, good volume in the cup and the texture looks smoother than Barry White on a Saturday Night.
> 
> I'm still working on getting that texture.


Every post of yours from last night is making me smile. Well done, Sir.


----------



## roaringboy

Terrible attempt at layers once more!


----------



## roaringboy

***Deleted as duplicate***


----------



## Mr O

robashton said:


> I'm actually really annoyed by it if I'm honest - it's not in the middle of the cup - now I've reached a consistently mediocre pour I should be upping that game.


Yeah, I'd be saying the same and I did notice it wasn't central in the cup. But the symmetry of the art it's self is nice


----------



## anton78

Coffee was horribly under extracted but the milk poured beautifully! Perhaps that's the trick...
View attachment 15825


----------



## Beanosaurus

Four of the best from this week, tulips are getting cleaner but still chasing those pesky rosettas!


----------



## anton78

Beanosaurus said:


> Four of the best from this week, tulips are getting cleaner but still chasing those pesky rosettas!


Loving the top right.


----------



## Scotford

Been a while...

First pours of the day, these:


----------



## Mrboots2u

What Massive hand's you have Scotford


----------



## Scotford

That's what all the girls say


----------



## Scotford




----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## glevum

Finca El Retiro with 1% milk into 5oz NN. Lush! 2 of these for a liquid breakfast


----------



## truegrace

A hot chocolate but still sort of counts right??


----------



## glevum

truegrace said:


> A hot chocolate but still sort of counts right??


Yeah. On a hot chocolate forum !







. Nice rosetta


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## hotmetal

Wow that's a cool one Mr Boots


----------



## roaringboy

Hot choc for the wife










Flat white for my good self


----------



## garydyke1

Stupidly tasty Tanzania Burka washed as a 5oz milky beverage.


----------



## Mrboots2u

@garydyke1 cant wait to get stuck into that Burka

Here is one of the the El Libano Washed Geisha split pour


----------



## Spooks

After riding 165km on my Sunday ride I was pleased I could pour this lol


----------



## Mrboots2u

2 mins 10 is that Charlie Brooker......( @Scotford where are u )


----------



## DoubleShot

Yeah, that's deffo our Scotford! Good spot Boots! 

Funny thing, just earlier was thinking to myself which machines I'd consider at some point in the future and a Sage DB was one of two I came up with? Why? Because of its capabilities at producing silky microfoam and garydyke1's high praise of it!


----------



## hotmetal

Dhan is in the crowd at 1:57 unless I'm much mistaken? Looking straight to camera with his trademark charismatic smile!


----------



## DoubleShot

Yup, another great spot, that's Dhan alright!


----------



## Scotford

Yeah that's deffo me at 2.10ish.


----------



## jeebsy

Did the third layer and thought this would be a good one, then usual mess with the heart and the strike through


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## Mrboots2u

Good morning.....


----------



## Thecatlinux

Very nice Mr boots


----------



## robashton

Fudge.

And fudged it, I know it's 7am but that's no excuse for asymmetry.

View attachment 15921


----------



## anton78

To calm me down after that start to the cricket...
View attachment 15931


----------



## Mr O

What are you having for the end of the cricket?


----------



## anton78

Champagne!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy




----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## robashton

GET IN

second pour our of the day, really decided to focus on symmetry - here we go!

View attachment 15934


----------



## robashton

I just gave a wiggle a go, completely forgot about symmetry but omg! A wiggle!

View attachment 15935


----------



## Jon

robashton said:


> I just gave a wiggle a go, completely forgot about symmetry but omg! A wiggle!
> 
> View attachment 15935


At 22:30!?


----------



## robashton

Mmmm, pre bedtime flat white zzzz


----------



## anton78

When it looks good, time is irrelevant!


----------



## Jon

That belief is probably why we're all still awake.


----------



## coffeechap

It's friday yay! It's 4 am boooo! My half blind pour.


----------



## Scotford

I too have been pouring already










Gonna play with this one a bit


----------



## Mrboots2u

Befuddlingly tasty Tanzanian natural from HB...


----------



## roaringboy

El Salvador pulped natural red bourbon from hasbean. Totally screwed the cut through on what was a decent pour before that!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Scotford said:


> I too have been pouring already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna play with this one a bit


That's like some sort of medieval jester killer clown from outer space caterpillar. I like it!


----------



## Beanosaurus

TGIFF


----------



## DoubleShot

Sk8-bizarre said:


> That's like some sort of medieval jester killer clown from outer space caterpillar. I like it!


I can see that too! Spooky, lol!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Beanosaurus

Great work on the latte art lad and just as impressive is how you've managed to fill it waaay above the rim! ?


----------



## garydyke1

Beanosaurus said:


> TGIFF


Surface tension tension


----------



## robashton

Cheeky natural!

View attachment 15937


----------



## jlarkin

Sk8-bizarre said:


> That's like some sort of medieval jester killer clown from outer space caterpillar. I like it!


Yes me three, eeeeek



DoubleShot said:


> I can see that too! Spooky, lol!


----------



## Beanosaurus

garydyke1 said:


> Surface tension tension


Too tense, but brilliant for balance and breathing control, a bit like yoga.


----------



## simontc

jlarkin said:


> Yes me three, eeeeek


Absolutely what it is!


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## DoubleShot

Thought I'd try joining the 'cram as much in a cup as possible gang' with this one but then ended up disturbing the pattern when placing it down! 



















Even with my amateur and limited milk stretching skills, I've seen a noticeable improvement using whole milk compared to semi-skimmed.


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## Mrboots2u

Getting ready for throw down Thursday in Lancaster, and the almighty ass whooping that will be handed out ..

Gonna go for basic and attempt well executed..


----------



## simontc

Looking good boots- I've pretty much given up art; not had a good pour for months.... Maybe ill get back on the horse soon.


----------



## jlarkin

simontc said:


> Looking good boots- I've pretty much given up art; not had a good pour for months.... Maybe ill get back on the horse soon.


Maybe it's too challenging doing it on a horse? Start just standing up and work up to it, would be my advice


----------



## DoubleShot

Mighty impressive work boots, your best yet!

Good luck in the smack down!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Practice for my competition in 2 days... 3 coffees in 3 minutes (double espresso, single piccolo and single flat white (someone drank the double espresso in the second photo))

2:57









2:30









I'm absolutely hyped up for this. I'm going down to London tomorrow for the first time, @Scotford do you work at London Grind still?

I'm banning myself from drinking coffee tonight and the next few days so my hands aren't so shaky with caffeine and excitement.


----------



## Dunk

It may be Sunday but this one went quite well. Still getting variable results with the new Bezzera magica with the microfoam where sometimes it is much more liquid than others. Any tips why it sometimes ends up much thicker and harder to pour?


----------



## Scotford

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Practice for my competition in 2 days... 3 coffees in 3 minutes (double espresso, single piccolo and single flat white (someone drank the double espresso in the second photo))
> 
> 2:57
> 
> View attachment 15981
> 
> 
> 2:30
> 
> View attachment 15982
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely hyped up for this. I'm going down to London tomorrow for the first time, @Scotford do you work at London Grind still?
> 
> I'm banning myself from drinking coffee tonight and the next few days so my hands aren't so shaky with caffeine and excitement.


I certainly do still work at LG. I'm actually off tomorrow so if you fancy grabbing a coffee, pm me.

Still looking sleek with your tulips, I see!


----------



## garydyke1

Costa Rica Vista Al Valle yellow honey villa sarchi. Twang of natural funk about this tasty tasty coffee


----------



## goodq

Few from me


----------



## glevum

Wow...that top one is very good.


----------



## garydyke1

This was so so tasty.

Ilusion washed. Nuf said


----------



## glevum

Messy attempt of a small tulip into a rosetta. Seem to be Struggling a bit with 1% milk . Seems to seperate instantly after steaming.


----------



## Scotford

glevum said:


> Messy attempt of a small tulip into a rosetta. Seem to be Struggling a bit with 1% milk . Seems to seperate instantly after steaming.


Now try a Rosetta into a stack of tulips


----------



## Beanosaurus

Freepour Fursday


----------



## Rompie

swan I did yesterday


----------



## DoubleShot

@Rompie - Mad skillz, well done!

@Beanosaurus - really clear and well taken photo, oh and the latte art isn't bad neither! 

Like the stainless steel (latte?) cup. Mind if I ask where that was purchased from please?


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> @Rompie - Mad skillz, well done!
> 
> @Beanosaurus - really clear and well taken photo, oh and the latte art isn't bad neither!
> 
> Like the stainless steel (latte?) cup. Mind if I ask where that was purchased from please?


Ha! The cup is just a stainless steel camping cup I use it for flushing the crap off the shower screen as to avoid making mess.

When it's half full the plants usually get a drink from it.


----------



## Kman10

foundry Kenyan, 18g in 30g out, using skimmed milk


----------



## Beanosaurus

Feeling wonky today after last nights Sake ingestion.

Tried to go Jap style and went stack crazy!



















Rave Fudge


----------



## Glenn

@Rompie - great effort - you've won yourself a CFUK KeepCup

PM me your address and I'll get it dispatched asap


----------



## Scotford

Finding my (off) centre today


----------



## Rompie

Glenn said:


> @Rompie - great effort - you've won yourself a CFUK KeepCup
> 
> 
> 
> PM me your address and I'll get it dispatched asap


Wow thanks so much!


----------



## Sami




----------



## DoubleShot

@Sami

That is very pretty. Really nice looking milk texture too. Well done!


----------



## roaringboy

Finally one I'm pleased with! I've been crap of late.


----------



## DoubleShot

My God you guys are really good. Surprised you didn't enter the forum latte art comp earlier in the yeah?!


----------



## Mr O

DoubleShot said:


> My God you guys are really good. Surprised you didn't enter the forum latte art comp earlier in the yeah?!


Yow tawkin abowt me? (In best NY accent)


----------



## DoubleShot

#abstract


----------



## Colio07

A snake? Something from Alice in Wonderland's trippy caterpillar scene?


----------



## risky

I like these abstract ones. Something like a Rorschach test? I wonder what we see in the latte art says about our subconcious!


----------



## Kman10

Monday effort with skimmed milk


----------



## Rompie

Very nice for skimmed, anyone else have a decent texturing method for skimmed? I find it clumps a bit at the end of the pour


----------



## Mrboots2u

@jeebsy First pour with the yellow jug


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Clean cut that!


----------



## jeebsy

Very nice, how did you find it? I had a great honeymoon period with it


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Very nice, how did you find it? I had a great honeymoon period with it


The colour is a novelty...was beginners luck last night I think


----------



## DoubleShot

Boots, you are deffo no longer a beginner, with some of the pours you've been pulling off for months now.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Boots, you are deffo no longer a beginner, with some of the pours you've been pulling off for months now.


Am lucky amateur


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> Am lucky amateur


Think 'lucky' flew out of the window when you consistently produced great looking latte art, pour after pour!

Care to share any top tips or the turning point?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Think 'lucky' flew out of the window when you consistently produced great looking latte art, pour after pour!
> 
> Care to share any top tips or the turning point?


Practice for a bit but then make tasty drinks - enjoy them - relax -

Don't do latte art for the sake of it

So no i have no tips


----------



## Scotford

Mid week crude pour


----------



## Taff

Getting to grips with commercial steam (but not symmetry) slowly..


----------



## Scotford

Aaaaaand this is just as phallic


----------



## hotmetal

Nice, er, symmetry! Proof that latte art isn't the be all and (bell) end all. Scotford you're a naughty boy for misusing your awesome pouring skills to make cockaccino.


----------



## Mrboots2u

yellow milky jug can do no wrong......


----------



## jlarkin

Scotford said:


> Aaaaaand this is just as phallic





hotmetal said:


> Nice, er, symmetry! Proof that latte art isn't the be all and (bell) end all. Scotford you're a naughty boy for misusing your awesome pouring skills to make cockaccino.


Getting ready for next years contest? http://sprudge.com/there-was-a-penis-latte-art-contest-in-paris-75927.html


----------



## Obsy

One of my early efforts back in 2012. No idea what I was trying to pour but it wasn't this!


----------



## DoubleShot

Nice HasBean bar towel @Obsy


----------



## Mrboots2u

This weeks IMM. Nom


----------



## Scotford

jlarkin said:


> Getting ready for next years contest? http://sprudge.com/there-was-a-penis-latte-art-contest-in-paris-75927.html


Bizarrely, a few of the Grind lot were on about a road trip to go and give it a bash. Not sure if anything will actually come of it but, worth a thought.


----------



## Scotford

Anyway, gone back to basics and cleaning them up today:


----------



## jlarkin

Scotford said:


> Bizarrely, a few of the Grind lot were on about a road trip to go and give it a bash. Not sure if anything will actually come of it but, worth a thought.


Give it a bash indeed. I imagine it'd be a great laugh, I love Paris so I'd be there in a shot anyway.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Freedom Friday!










Red Brick


----------



## Fevmeister

looking good b-rex


----------



## roaringboy

Cocked up my cut through!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Beanosaurus

I'm also using Red Brick at the moment but mine don't even come close to looking anywhere near as good as yours. Yours and garydyke1's latte art photos are fast making me seriously consider switching to a Sage DB!


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> @Beanosaurus
> 
> I'm also using Red Brick at the moment but mine don't even come close to looking anywhere near as good as yours. Yours and garydyke1's latte art photos are fast making me seriously consider switching to a Sage DB!


To be fair it's helped me get a more consistent feel for texturing milk or rather that it's helped with my ability to adapt on other machines and take into account power differences and also to realise when to stop stretching the milk.

I've found that it does steam differently in terms of the texture to other machines I've been on recently such as a La Marzocco FB80 where the 4-hole tip it has gives a more homogenous consistency (least I think it does).

That may be down to technique though and because of the power on that, I use a different angle than I do on the Sage.

Also recently I went back to a Gaggia Classic with a Silvia wand and likewise adapted to that very quickly as opposed to when I owned one and things were very hit and miss!!!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> yellow milky jug can do no wrong......
> 
> View attachment 16138


Which jug is that? I'm finding the shape of the Espro isn't really working for me, although I really like the pouring spout.


----------



## DoubleShot

Milky Pitch jug in poppy


----------



## Scotford

Cheeky pre-service flattie


----------



## anton78

Two weeks away, which were very nice but devoid of decent coffee. This'll do.
View attachment 16219


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Beanosaurus

Fat lines


----------



## Scotford

Getting them tight wraps on


----------



## c_squared




----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## Rompie

>


Ooof nice pour.


----------



## Mrboots2u

c_squared said:


> View attachment 16268


Hellooooooooo back from hols ?


----------



## c_squared

Mrboots2u said:


> Hellooooooooo back from hols ?


Back from holidays and enjoying the luxury of 3G and wifi!


----------



## Scotford




----------



## Scotford

PiccolOhMyDays


----------



## roaringboy

Fluffed!


----------



## garydyke1

Nicaragua El Bosque 5oz single shot, 6oz double . 11oz total deliciousness


----------



## garydyke1

Costa Rica Finca Arbar Manatial. Fruity little number


----------



## Beanosaurus

Used the Rattleware 12oz for the first time in ages, not a bad result!


----------



## garydyke1

wonky but seriously tasty. Escondida Catuai 17.8g->39.5g->34sec. 6oz cup.


----------



## bulletjie

Great coffee and photo shots!


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## Beanosaurus

garydyke1 said:


> wonky but seriously tasty. Escondida Catuai 17.8g->39.5g->34sec. 6oz cup.


wonky accentuates flavour!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Using The Blending Room's El Salvador Las Meninas

Tasting like a Terry's Chocolate Orange

Tried a different pour today.


----------



## roaringboy

My draw through always lets me down!


----------



## Fevmeister

roaringboy said:


> My draw through always lets me down!


Looks great!


----------



## roaringboy

Fevmeister said:


> Looks great!


Thanks. Don't think i raise the jug enough, so i end up pulling the design out of shape.


----------



## hotmetal

I've messed up many a potentially half decent tulip by getting the draw through too close/heavy. Seems to be harder to get that right than the previous stage of getting the shapes/layers. If I actually needed to do this for work I'd be quite frustrated by it - luckily for me it's just part of the fun of making my morning coffee, but heaven knows it's taking me forever to get the hang of.


----------



## Fevmeister

roaringboy said:


> Thanks. Don't think i raise the jug enough, so i end up pulling the design out of shape.


Looks great, youre coming on loads!

Ps hope you wiped that milk from the oak surface!!


----------



## roaringboy

Fevmeister said:


> Looks great, youre coming on loads!
> 
> Ps hope you wiped that milk from the oak surface!!


That's just an offcut of the worktop made into a chopping board


----------



## roaringboy

Nom nom nom


----------



## Mrboots2u

Guests are round ... 1 x 6oz 2x demitasse ....

Five elephant - El Salvador


----------



## DoubleShot

Tell you what boots with tasty looking coffees like that...nom nom nom and they'd be gone in a flash!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

What are those cups Bootsy? That's what they used in Full Court Press. They are quite sexy curves n shizzle


----------



## Fevmeister

Sk8-bizarre said:


> What are those cups Bootsy? That's what they used in Full Court Press. They are quite sexy curves n shizzle


Notneutral cups

the black ones are special edition ones from the states


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

That's them!!!!! I did turn the cup over at finish of drink but had forgotten.

Thank you 

Sexy cups man.


----------



## DoubleShot

notNeutral Black Cat Project cups.


----------



## seeq

I've see the black cat project cups before, absolutely stunning. At some point I need to have these in my life!


----------



## DoubleShot

MrBoots2u did well to bag that pair off the for sale section.


----------



## Dunk

Quite happy with this one. Need to work on getting the tulip leaves less fat though. Anyone got any tips?


----------



## robashton

Wetter milk, pour slowly


----------



## Scotford

Don't be shy to really push the next layer right deep inside the previous one. Spreads em right out.

Ooh err


----------



## Beanosaurus

Pushed to wonkiness


----------



## Fevmeister

Beanosaurus said:


> Pushed to wonkiness


show-off!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Does this qualify as a Rosetta ?

Nearly there surely


----------



## DoubleShot

@Mrboots2u

You've come on leaps and bounds lately.

Nice work, ma man, nice work! ?


----------



## Nod

Top pour Boots. The next latte art crown might be yours....


----------



## Scotford

Just popped through a Grind and made myself a cheeky flattie.










First pour in a week. Not bad.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford

Seriously bro, you are too good!


----------



## Scotford

My camera on my phone sure isn't though!!!


----------



## DoubleShot

At least you have a phone again and it looks to be working fine (unless you've had to borrow someone else's to take that photo?)


----------



## Scotford

I can count the pixels on one hand!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Still up the joys of children ... 2.30 still got some art on the cup


----------



## coffeechap

nice one bootsy


----------



## Beanosaurus

Mrboots2u said:


> Still up the joys of children ... 2.30 still got some art on the cup


Tired one today then!


----------



## c_squared




----------



## Mrboots2u

c_squared said:


> View attachment 16461


Looking good Colin !!!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rosetta progress . Father in law round so getting lots of practice


----------



## Mrboots2u

Beanosaurus said:


> Tired one today then!


Yep bed at 3.45


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep bed at 3.45


That's around the time I've been up since after no more than two hours kip!


----------



## truegrace

First effort today with milk as the afternoon is getting on


----------



## Scotford

And tried a cheeky double swan thing in a piccolo


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thistle ?


----------



## glevum

Found out you have to shake 1% milk well before you steam it to stop it going lumpy after steaming. Nice silky milk now.

Floating tulip










Venus flytrap


----------



## robashton

<snip></snip>


----------



## Scotford

Not happy with the symmetry but it was 5oz with a full double shot so cant really complain tooooo much.










And a swan style I'm liking at the moment.


----------



## robashton

So much latte art to conquer, so little time!


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Mrboots2u

5oz IMM wonky Nom . Thanks @MWJB


----------



## Scotford

Cheeky early morning cap.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford (King of the Choc Springles!)

At what point do you add the sprinkles? After pulling the espresso, before adding milk or after you've half filled the cup with milk prior to pouring the latte art?

Thanks.


----------



## Rompie

Looks like on top of the espresso to me.


----------



## h1udd

Wow didn't know about the sprinkle of chocolate on the espresso ... Just given it a go with old semi skimmed ... Wow it works .... Nice tip guys


----------



## Rompie

Great pour @h1udd


----------



## Scotford

Straight onto the espresso.


----------



## michal-mi

still long way to go


----------



## dwalsh1

..........Tulip in a Acme Tulip


----------



## DoubleShot

Still needs me some of those Acme (red) cups!


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Still needs me some of those Acme (red) cups!


9 squids a set. Caravan.


----------



## Scotford

Know what, yous are all getting pretty good. Time for another challenge mefinx


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> 9 squids a set. Caravan.


Really need to arrange a trip to the big smoke to pick a couple of sets up. Maybe squeeze in a cheeky early morning cap @ Grind!


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Really need to arrange a trip to the big smoke to pick a couple of sets up. Maybe squeeze in a cheeky early morning cap @ Grind!


Do it. Let me know in advance


----------



## Beanosaurus

Damn fugly Rosetta!










Doesn't bode well for the latte art throw down I'm taking part in next weekend haha!


----------



## Scotford

5oz


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Caaaallum




----------



## DoubleShot

Still pants compared to what plenty of others are producing!


----------



## Obsy

DoubleShot said:


> Still pants compared to what plenty of others are producing!


Still better compared to what plenty of others are producing too!


----------



## DoubleShot

I've moved on from a splodge, lol!


----------



## roaringboy

Good texture on the milk there ds. About time you posted something!


----------



## Rhys

Whoooohoooooo!!!!!!!










Finally!!!! <smug grin> what did it was using my big Espro Toroid jug instead of my normal sized cheapo one. No stopping me now, well, maybe tomorrow as I don't want too much caffeine tonight







</smug>


----------



## Mrboots2u

Today's efforts for the masses ...


----------



## DoubleShot

Which beans are you using boots? Nice dark crema, a trademark of @glevum


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Which beans are you using boots? Nice dark crema, a trademark of @glevum


A light-medium Costa Rican ....


----------



## anton78

Been struggling to get the texture right recently. Put the small holed tip back on and cranked the steam pressure up to 1.7 bar. Much better.
View attachment 16626


----------



## titan_uk

@ scotford too much red


----------



## thecentennial

I like it anton, texture looks very good, almost there.


----------



## Scotford

titan_uk said:


> @ scotford too much red


Never!


----------



## hotmetal

Bit of a wonky tulip to start the day!


----------



## DoubleShot

Since switching to whole milk, I often struggle to stretch semi-skimmed milk as well but here's this mornings quick effort using semi.


----------



## hotmetal

I've just stuck with semi on the basis that I drink about 2 pints a day and if I was on full fat milk I'd be full fat myself!


----------



## anton78

Any Rosetta based tips gratefully received (although I suspect it'll be practise more....)
View attachment 16664
View attachment 16665


----------



## DoubleShot

@anton78

I've had plenty of attempts that looked like yours and felt I had added too much air to the milk, stretching it too much which then makes it difficult, if not impossible, to show all the individual leaves.

Here's one I did months ago to show you what I mean about being able to see the individual leaves:


----------



## anton78

Yeah, that makes sense. Ta.


----------



## Scotford

I only managed four pours today







darned management duties! Here's two of them:



















HOW many swans makes a collective?


----------



## DoubleShot

Text book aka masterpiece (swan one)


----------



## Beanosaurus

1st inversion attempt, so weird!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wave plum ?


----------



## DoubleShot

Who's up for posting choc sprinkle themed latte art photos tomorrow? More the merrier!

We know how much boots misses them, lol!


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Who's up for posting choc sprinkle themed latte art photos tomorrow? More the merrier!
> 
> We know how much boots misses them, lol!


Im in!


----------



## Rompie

swan from today, practice practice practice


----------



## roaringboy

This morning's (terrible, sleep deprived) effort:


----------



## DoubleShot

@Rompie

Most impressive! Have a huge pat on the back lad!


----------



## Wobin19

Not perfect milk texture but this is my best effort yet.


----------



## DoubleShot

Good symmetry there @Wobin19


----------



## Wobin19

Better milk this time but wiggle a little slow. Something does seem to have clicked this last few days.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Attempt at a cockachino.....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wobin19 said:


> Better milk this time but wiggle a little slow. Something does seem to have clicked this last few days.


Looking good - niceeeee milk . Perhaps just turn the cup 90 degrees before your pour as well ?


----------



## jlarkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Attempt at a cockachino.....


Looks good but more importantly is the taste there in the cup?.. (Sorry all).


----------



## DoubleShot

First attempts into choc sprinkle foray were pretty poor...



















Milk not stretched very well and Cadbury's Drinking Chocolate (all that was to hand) clearly not dark enough to give better contrast with the crema and steamed milk.


----------



## Beanosaurus

What is this? Rosetta club?


----------



## DoubleShot

For us mere mortals, having access to a Sage DB, is half the battle won with regards to latte art. How many leaves @Beanosaurus ?

Qualityyy! ??


----------



## Scotford




----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> For us mere mortals, having access to a Sage DB, is half the battle won with regards to latte art. How many leaves @Beanosaurus ?
> 
> Qualityyy! ??


Don't blame the Machine ..


----------



## DoubleShot

You don't need to tell me boots, I know my technique, or lack of, is what's holding my latte art back!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Empty your mind.

Be formless, shapeless.

Like milk.

You put milk in the pitcher, it becomes the pitcher.

You put milk in a cup, it becomes the cup.

You put milk into crema, it becomes the crema.

Milk can flow or it can splash, be milk my friend...


----------



## Mrboots2u

5 for Friday - Tulip in a 4 oz tulip. Nom


----------



## roaringboy

Friday, you say...










And a close up


----------



## glevum

Yay...Friday! and 1st milk drink this week.


----------



## Fevmeister

glevum said:


> Yay...Friday! and 1st milk drink this week.


Texture looks amazing


----------



## Beanosaurus

Plop n push


----------



## YerbaMate170

Coffee in the mornings, Yerba Mate in the afternoon


----------



## Mrboots2u

Has bean - Noruega ( this weeks IMM ) . Killer dark chocolate milk drink . For once an appropriate use of cup too

I always found tulip cups really hard to pour into too .


----------



## Beanosaurus

FINALLY!!!!!!!! :')


----------



## Beanosaurus

Tried for another Rosetta in a hot choc but it went wrong so I converted it into a T.Rex!!


----------



## glevum

That is genius Beano! nice one


----------



## DoubleShot

@Beanosaurus

That is T-Rex epic, mad skillz ma man!


----------



## garydyke1

I saw a crazy sea lion


----------



## Wobin19

How the heck did that happen that's brilliant.


----------



## seeq

this mornings slightly wonky effort. Still need a bit more work on the milk texture.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok one in a demitasse cup for you ...


----------



## Rhys

My little effort from this morning..


----------



## DoubleShot

@Rhys

Did you serve that to the Mrs? Bet she'd have said something along the lines of..."how sweet!"


----------



## Rhys

DoubleShot said:


> @Rhys
> 
> Did you serve that to the Mrs? Bet she'd have said something along the lines of..."how sweet!"


I would've done if she likes coffee, however she is now roughly somewhere between Hong Kong and Brisbane.. I'm all on my own.. (apart from her really sociable son, who never leaves his room as he's glued to the internet/gaming).

It was all I could manage before my cup got too full... Getting better though.


----------



## DoubleShot

Nowhere near Beanosaurus's league but this is 100% free pour, no other utensils were used to created this abstract, if you can call it that, art.










Okay, it was a botched attempt at a heart, lol!

HasBean El Salvador Finca Santa Petrona Red Bourbon Pulped Natural. Tasted good. So as boots says, that's all that matters!


----------



## DoubleShot

More heart, less abstract!

Trying a new method/technique...steam milk in my Motta Europa then empty into my Espro Toroid 2 for pouring as it has a better, more pointy shaped spout than the Motta.

Every little helps!


----------



## truegrace

First pour for a week or so, not great but tasted lovely!


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> Trying a new method/technique...steam milk in my Motta Europa then empty into my Espro Toroid 2 for pouring as it has a better, more pointy shaped spout than the Motta.
> 
> Every little helps!


I had a go on a Toroid 2 12oz yesterday and I love the pointy spout!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Such lines, such wonk.

42g of Suarez in an 8oz Inker

(Very filling!)


----------



## roaringboy

Why am I incapable of getting good layers? Rosettas I can do - tulips no where near!


----------



## DoubleShot

Third go with this tag team (of milk jugs) and moving in the right direction.


----------



## MrShades

One of my better recent attempts - don't ask what the bad ones have looked like!


----------



## Scotford

Got something CRAZY in the bag for this week. You wait.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Come on people, let's see some FLORETTES!!?


----------



## garydyke1

Broccoli florets are my fave


----------



## roaringboy

Another crap attempt at layers...


----------



## seeq

Better than I can manage @roaringboy ! I'm struggling with the texture, seems to always be too much, but if I stretch a split second less then there is no foam at all, more practice needed! Getting happier with the pour now though.

Here is today's effort


----------



## DoubleShot

@seeq

I feel your pain, experienced exactly the same this morning since running out of whole milk and having to make do with semi-skimmed.


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## Mrboots2u

Getting better @DoubleShot . Perhaps start a little more in the centre of the cup and stay there bit longer ... Part of your design is hitting the back of the cup


----------



## DoubleShot

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Scotford

6oz hot choc.










A 3-2-1 invert










A bit cleaner but less stacks, both 5oz

Aaaand here's a 2oz macchiato:










Good day methinks


----------



## DoubleShot

You smash it, all day, EVERY day @Scotford! ?

Btw, how's that video of you steaming milk in one of your old sneakers then pouring latte art coming along?


----------



## Scotford

I've actually been trying to steam and pour from random objects recently but my old kicks are still going strong at the mo. They just needed a good wash!

Maybe I'll try to find a pair in a charity shop if I ever get time to myself.


----------



## DoubleShot

Post a video of any random object used for steaming and then pouring latte art please. Ta.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Damned Florettes!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Adventures in wiggle and wonky ....


----------



## robashton

A collaboration between myself and my instructor at barista camp


----------



## h1udd

Ahw !!! .... I want to be able to do that


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

My last 2 attempts, not great, but slowly improving,

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## DoubleShot

@BeanAbout

Pretty good. You might be introducing too much air though as the milk texture looks very thick/stiff. This impacts on fine lines and layers to your rosettas etc.


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Mrboots2u

Been a while since we had some clips . Whose on it tomorrow ?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Been a while since we had some clips . Whose on it tomorrow ?


Hmmmm i hope that wasn't a SO


----------



## DoubleShot

I've tried holding a milk jug like that for more precision when pouring but it always feels too hot for my finger tips!


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> I've tried holding a milk jug like that for more precision when pouring but it always feels too hot for my finger tips!


Then you're steaming your milk too hot. If you can hold the base of your jug after steaming on the back of your hand for 5seca without real discomfort then you're close.


----------



## DoubleShot

I'm usually steaming to 65 degrees c. Too hot?


----------



## Scotford

Maybe I'm a bit more used to the heat on my hands than most


----------



## glevum

Breakfast.....done!


----------



## DoubleShot

What...NOT to do!

An example of over stretched milk.










Text book!


----------



## DoubleShot

More misadventures in over stretched milk...


----------



## Wobin19

Here is my effort today


----------



## Wobin19

Forgot to rotate cup again.


----------



## Wobin19

In this one


----------



## Scotford

Very thin milk makes it HARRRD to do rosettas. So bung a nine stack and then invert a four stacked swan in it.


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> I'm usually steaming to 65 degrees c. Too hot?


45-55 Celsius is my preferred range.

You can get away with 65 though, if you don't mind waiting for your drink to cool down a bit.


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## roaringboy

Nom


----------



## glevum

An ugly one, but was trying to see how many leaves i could wiggle in there!


----------



## DoubleShot

@glevum

That is...INSANE!! 

How is that even possible?! 

I'm seriously impressed. Never seen sooo many leaves! ?


----------



## El carajillo

glevum said:


> An ugly one, but was trying to see how many leaves i could wiggle in there!


Perfect slice through an onion:exit:


----------



## Slee

My late attempt, need lots more practice!


----------



## Scotford

Clean that steam wand!


----------



## Slee

Scotford said:


> Clean that steam wand!


I was too excited at the fact I didn't have a splodge so took the pic first


----------



## garydyke1

Scotford said:


> Clean that steam wand!


I was about to say the same thing!

I hope thats purged too


----------



## Scotford

Slee said:


> I was too excited at the fact I didn't have a splodge so took the pic first


Ideally, you should get into the habit of doing it the second you're done steaming. Best practice and all that.


----------



## Slee

I purged but left the milk. Generally do it immediately but consider my wrist slapped


----------



## DoubleShot

Beware the steam wand cleaning police are on patrol tonight, lol!


----------



## Slee

yep i was happy id got some art for a change... anyhow any more tips on improving? I had more bubbles this time as i was trying not to stretch the milk as much


----------



## DoubleShot

@Slee

Give the milk jug base a hard tap or two on a work surface to knock out bubbles before pouring. If you're regularly getting lots of large bubbles, it could be that you're not dipping the tip of the steam wand nozzle beneath the surface of the milk enough.


----------



## Slee

DoubleShot said:


> @Slee
> 
> Give the milk jug base a hard tap or two on a work surface to knock out bubbles before pouring. If you're regularly getting lots of large bubbles, it could be that you're not dipping the tip of the steam wand nozzle beneath the surface of the milk enough.


Oddly I had no bubbles before pouring


----------



## DoubleShot

If you are using light roasts, this happens more so than with darker roasts. co2 being released or something scientific?

Next time you've added milk. Just pause and watch the surface of the coffee. More bubbles appear as if by magic!


----------



## Scotford

Its also to do with how well your milk holds microfoam and how well your milk is nicrofoamed.


----------



## Scotford

Figured out roses today


----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford

If there was a tv show called Barista Idol, I reckon you'd win it hands down!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> Figured out roses today


Fack! Gotta learn this in time for the Mrs's birthday next week.

Then I can explain that I couldn't afford real flowers so made this instead.


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> @Scotford
> 
> If there was a tv show called Barista Idol, I reckon you'd win it hands down!


Ehhh, nahhh. There's far higher talented baristas than me around.


----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> Fack! Gotta learn this in time for the Mrs's birthday next week.
> 
> Then I can explain that I couldn't afford real flowers so made this instead.


Easy, actually. just go for the jap winged tulip base, then go a bit wild with side to side random tulip layers all bunched up and one almighty draw through for the stem.


----------



## anton78

Is it in a 2 pint bowl? Reckon that's the only way I could squeeze all that in...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Figured out roses today


Christ - i simultaneously hate and admire you .....

Can you do a clip for this one ?


----------



## Scotford

I'll try to do a clip tomorrow. TRY. And no, its a 5oz tulip.


----------



## Mrboots2u

My weekend at the Liverpool psychedelia festival seems to have crossed over into my latte art










(2.5 oz demitasse cup )


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> My weekend at the Liverpool psychedelia festival seems to have crossed over into my latte art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2.5 oz demitasse cup )


THAT in a 2.5 is absolutely BANGING!!!

Just out of question, do you go straight in for the kill and pour your design or actually mix the first .5 oz or so? For an actual experiment that ties in with hopefully getting your rose clip...


----------



## Scotford

Okay, a small dump of the last weeks pours... Sorry for duplicates (if applicable)


----------



## roaringboy

Best attempt at any sort of resemblance of layers I've done to date! Cut through went completely wrong though!


----------



## Fevmeister

I'll be posting my inaugural free pour entry this evening (SDB ARRIVES TODAY WOOOOOOOOOOOOO)


----------



## coffeechap

Fevmeister said:


> I'll be posting my inaugural free pour entry this evening (SDB ARRIVES TODAY WOOOOOOOOOOOOO)


Happy days


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## DoubleShot

Still not consistently getting correct amount of texture in the milk.

Stretched too much:










Not stretched enough (was attempting as many leaves as possible aka @glevum pour!)


----------



## glevum




----------



## Mrboots2u

Cup size glevum ?


----------



## Wobin19

A pair of FW's - Work in progress


----------



## Beanosaurus

Tulip variations!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Beanosaurus

Those layers are as clean as you like! Top drawer pal!


----------



## DoubleShot

So we've seen @glevum 's world record attempt at most amount of layers to a rosetta but how about least amount of layers? I give you...










#splodge


----------



## anton78

Ghostsetta


----------



## DoubleShot

anton78 said:


> Ghostsetta


I should have added a couple of eyes!


----------



## Fevmeister

DoubleShot said:


> So we've seen @glevum 's world record attempt at most amount of layers to a rosetta but how about least amount of layers? I give you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #splodge


spooky


----------



## Scotford

I dun a fing in anover fing.










Its a lid for something, holds about 2.5oz but has a really awkward bottom with a big bump/spike kinda thing sticking up which made pouring HARD! Remembered to actually take a pic of this random pour though!

And I upped my hot choc rosetta game too whilst I was trialling Xmas drinks. This was a liquid gingerbread brownie.


----------



## DoubleShot

The choc sprinkles are back and better than ever. Impressive work maynnn! ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Practicing stacking at the moment ....










8 ? 9 ? Lost count

Recount it was 7


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

That's ridiculous, well done!


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Wobin19

This mornings effort.


----------



## Spooks

This mornings tulip type thang


----------



## anton78

View attachment 16888


Wish I'd gone for another layer here. The milk was great.


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## anton78

Yeah, that's some layers!


----------



## anton78

It's a tulip day. Cos I can't do rosettas.
View attachment 16893


----------



## Mrboots2u

anton78 said:


> It's a tulip day. Cos I can't do rosettas.
> View attachment 16893


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u wins the tulip contest today so no point embarrassing myself.


----------



## roaringboy

You're starting to annoy me now, Boots...

Top work.


----------



## Spooks

anton78 said:


> It's a tulip day. Cos I can't do rosettas.
> View attachment 16893


Lol for me it's always a tulip day for the same reason as you


----------



## Dunk

Definitely getting better!!! Time to start working on more complicated patterns.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 16896


View attachment 16897


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## Beanosaurus

Fat base tulip.

(Rocko Flattie)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Beanosaurus said:


> Fat base tulip.
> 
> (Rocko Flattie)


They make the Rocko world go round


----------



## anton78

Mrboots2u said:


> They make the Rocko world go round


I do believe you've won today MrBoots.


----------



## Mrboots2u

anton78 said:


> I do believe you've won today MrBoots.


We're we competing ?

Sounds like the end of a bond film


----------



## anton78

Mrboots2u said:


> We're we competing ?


Maybe not, but if we start now, that would still win. Rapier-like wit.


----------



## anton78

How do you delete a post?!


----------



## anton78

Beanosaurus said:


> Fat base tulip.
> 
> (Rocko Flattie)


Love the way it folds back in at the top!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Another one bites the dust

New crop Rocko flattie

Tasting nom


----------



## Scotford




----------



## roaringboy

Back to basics today... i.e. I was tired and not concentrating.


----------



## DoubleShot

^^

I introduce to you the Co$ta bucket size! 

j/k btw


----------



## roaringboy

DoubleShot said:


> ^^
> 
> I introduce to you the Co$ta bucket size!
> 
> j/k btw


That's a 6oz inker


----------



## Scotford

Invertapalooza with a cheeky swan thrown in:










Not a great pic but its the tulip winged bird from the top of this page... In a 3.5oz piccolo!


----------



## anton78

Sundays when I'm not at work are the best kind of Sundays.
View attachment 16923


----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford

Videos please of you pouring one of these swans. Ta.


----------



## anton78

DoubleShot said:


> @Scotford
> 
> Videos please of you pouring one of these swans. Ta.


I'm hurt you don't want a video of my tulip.


----------



## DoubleShot

It wasn't there until after I posted my last comment.

Oh very nice photo anton78, eye candy in the form of your Rocket, foundry cup and pretty tulip. Nice work.


----------



## roaringboy

Pants!


----------



## Mrboots2u

2.5 oz espresso cup

Gotta try for 7 later


----------



## roaringboy

Blurgh


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> Getting better @DoubleShot . Perhaps start a little more in the centre of the cup and stay there bit longer ... Part of your design is hitting the back of the cup












Finally one that doesn't smash against the edge of the cup!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Finally one that doesn't smash against the edge of the cup!


well done - Now you need to make your draw through be higher and or quicker , looks like its pulling stuff as you go through


----------



## DoubleShot

Good point, I'm probably not raising the spout enough when drawing through. Probably could do with being faster at it too.

Will have another try...


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## roaringboy

DoubleShot said:


> Good point, I'm probably not raising the spout enough when drawing through. Probably could do with being faster at it too.
> 
> Will have another try...


Also, try being slower and steadier with your pour - they look a bit to me like you could be rushing.


----------



## Scotford

Boo. YAH!



















(both 5oz)

Aaaaaand. Piccolo anyone?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Ahhhhh man that piccolo is making me coffee horny.


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## DoubleShot

"below average latte art" my foot boots! 

Dems is some clean lines! ?


----------



## Slee

I'm jealous!


----------



## anton78

Didn't know whether to put this in the fails section, but I reckon it's the closest thing to a Rosetta I've managed so far.
View attachment 16967


----------



## Slee

anton78 said:


> Didn't know whether to put this in the fails section, but I reckon it's the closest thing to a Rosetta I've managed so far.
> View attachment 16967


I would be happy if I could do that!


----------



## Fevmeister

Mrboots2u said:


>


very arty marty


----------



## anton78

Slee said:


> I would be happy if I could do that!


Thanks. I just really struggle with Rosettas. Just need to practise I guess. Here's another!
View attachment 16994


----------



## Slee

anton78 said:


> Thanks. I just really struggle with Rosettas. Just need to practise I guess. Here's another!
> View attachment 16994


Now you are just rubbing it in! 

That is a nice looking coffee what beans are you using?


----------



## anton78

Slee said:


> Now you are just rubbing it in!
> 
> That is a nice looking coffee what brands are you using?


Stewart's of Trent bridge - their Italian roast (although apparently they're going to change the name soon). It's my coffee of choice.


----------



## coffeechap

Today's little flat white, rave fudge and it's back on point.


----------



## anton78

Nom


----------



## Mrboots2u

Little 5oz flat white - Rocko v29

Excuse the wonky placement


----------



## anton78

Mrboots2u said:


> Little 5oz flat white - Rocko v29


All this is making me hungry for coffee. Nom nom.


----------



## Slee

Rave Fudge sounds nice might have to try that. Is it really sweet?


----------



## roaringboy

Cheeky 6oz flat white with hasbean Guatemala El Limon San Patricio Pie Del Cerro washed Caturra. Delish!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok to cup 6oz flattie - bottom cup 2.5oz piccolo . Little wonky but lots of layers

Both has bean gedebe - still nom nom nom


----------



## Mrboots2u

If I can get 10 in the demitasse cup them I'm retiring


----------



## Scotford

If you can do ten in a demitasse then I'll do a cheeky swan!


----------



## Mrboots2u

W



Scotford said:


> If you can do ten in a demitasse then I'll do a cheeky swan!


well I'm at 7 in that pic . Think I can get at least two more in


----------



## Scotford

Uh ohhhhhh. Looks like I have a proper mission ahead of me... Especially as my house blend is heady as F!


----------



## hotmetal

Good to hear Fudge is back to scratch. I've had a fair amount of beans from Rave but never tried the fudge the first time round. There were dark mutterings about the new batch not being as good as the original but by the sounds of things it's time to give it a go.


----------



## roaringboy

My layers are definitely improving


----------



## roaringboy

P.s. And this Guatemalan caturra from hasbean is absolutely lovely.


----------



## anton78

Getting closer...
View attachment 17015


----------



## Mrboots2u

5oz cup - new Rocko mountain is ready to go ....


----------



## anton78

Mrboots2u said:


> 5oz cup - new Rocko mountain is ready to go ....


Ten?! Madness.


----------



## Mrboots2u

anton78 said:


> Ten?! Madness.


need to meet the Scotford challenge and go 10 in a demitasse


----------



## hotmetal

This morning's effort into a 200ml Acme with a gloopy PNG Moanti from Frank and Earnest. I always seem to mess up the draw through - too heavy and pulls everything out of shape. Same error every time but somehow I can't get the hang of it. Will just have to drink more coffee...


----------



## DoubleShot

Onion with a heart on top?!


----------



## DoubleShot

Tried a slightly wider side to side wiggle and ended up with this...


----------



## Fevmeister

DoubleShot said:


> Tried a slightly wider side to side wiggle and ended up with this...


do you work from home ds?


----------



## DoubleShot

This is how I imagine it would be like watching @Scotford whilst working at The Grind. Knocking each and every one clean outta the park!


----------



## Fevmeister

DoubleShot said:


> This is how I imagine it would be like watching @Scotford whilst working at The Grind. Knocking each and every one clean outta the park!


do you work from home ds


----------



## Wobin19

Today's effort. At last I remembered to turn the cup 90 degrees


----------



## pirate

El paraiso from foundry.

It's a pine cone on top, in case anyone was wondering. A Perfect pine cone.


----------



## Slee

Today's effort


----------



## Scotford

Up extra early for a Saturday


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> Up extra early for a Saturday


I went to bed less than four hours ago. This is painful.


----------



## glevum

Shakey hands this morning. Antidote to last nights Aberlour


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## anton78

Going for a boots' many layered approach. Slugged the cut through a bit but happy with the texture.
View attachment 17038


----------



## djedga

Struggling with the tulips so back to rosettas - just need to work on the pull through...


----------



## roaringboy

Couple of flat whites from this morning


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## djedga

roaringboy said:


>


That's a beauty!


----------



## roaringboy

djedga said:


> That's a beauty!


Why, thank you  It's actually 5 layers but the 3rd and 4th merged a bit.


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


>


Nice cup .


----------



## DoubleShot

The latte art ain't bad, neither!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Last night colds ridden coffee









6oz and 2.5 oz


----------



## Scotford

Found out that an ice scoop fits about 5oz!


----------



## DoubleShot

Hope someone slurped that great looking coffee and didn't let it go to waste?!


----------



## coffeechap

A good morning









Great afternoon


----------



## roaringboy

Overstretched


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> A good morning
> 
> View attachment 17077
> 
> 
> Great afternoon
> 
> View attachment 17078


Good morning ...

That all you got


----------



## anton78

Ten?! Ten?! Get them in the small cup boots...

Still trying Rosettas. At least they taste good.
View attachment 17105


----------



## Mrboots2u

anton78 said:


> Ten?! Ten?! Get them in the small cup boots...
> 
> Still trying Rosettas. At least they taste good.
> View attachment 17105


Can't get past 7 at the mo ....

Setting you a challenge of 4 in tour foundry cup


----------



## anton78

Mrboots2u said:


> Can't get past 7 at the mo ....
> 
> Setting you a challenge of 4


In what size cup? I've got 5oz and 2.5oz....


----------



## Mrboots2u

anton78 said:


> In what size cup? I've got 5oz and 2.5oz....


Start with the 5 oz


----------



## anton78

Gah. It's a bit untidy but I went for the 2.5oz. Cold hands from the school run is my excuse...

View attachment 17106


----------



## DoubleShot

This will make yours look better...










5oz Foundry cup. I just run out of space far too soon! Must be pouring too fast? 

Semi-skimmed milk.


----------



## DoubleShot

6oz notNeutral

Whole milk.


----------



## anton78

I reckon 6.5 in here boots. It's the 5oz cup though...
View attachment 17108


----------



## DoubleShot

Switched back to using a Motta Europa for pouring.


----------



## roaringboy

The last of my hasbean Guatemala Finca El Limon washed caturra - nom nom nom


----------



## DoubleShot

It might not be Friday yet but let me present my first ever rosetta...


----------



## DoubleShot

Close-up:










My God, what a difference it makes once you've textured the milk correctly.

Poured with Motta Europa jug which as everyone will know does NOT have a pointy spout.


----------



## DoubleShot

Less is more approach...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Back on the demitasse cups


----------



## djedga

So close to a recognisable tulip...


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## anton78

I'd forgotten it was Friday.
View attachment 17160


----------



## DoubleShot

Think I'm jinxed by Friday's or something as my worst pours seem to happen on them each week!


----------



## djedga

It's the pressure getting to you @DoubleShot!


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Slee

Did this in a standard mug, hot chocolate for my better half


----------



## glevum

DoubleShot said:


> Think I'm jinxed by Friday's or something as my worst pours seem to happen on them each week!


lovely texture


----------



## Rhys

Big improvement from my last effort (in the latté art gone wrong thread), so thought I'd post it here as well. Botched it with a blob at the bottom as I decided to use up he last bit of milk in the jug.

..getting there


----------



## pirate

Return of the pine cone.

Using foundry rocko mountain this time, first time trying it and I'm loving it.


----------



## pirate

Cancel last. My pine cones have evolved.


----------



## DoubleShot

Really like the heart. Bet Ms pirate did too?


----------



## djedga

Aha! Think I've cracked my main error... Pouring too close to the bottom of the cup...

not the best pour but getting there?


----------



## roaringboy

Fluffed my last two layers, was going well until that


----------



## Mrboots2u

This mornings efforts . Attempt at a wave tulip and the usual stack em


----------



## djedga

Better pours ur a but pull through needs work


----------



## Mrboots2u

Are you running out of milk in the jug as draw though ? Or going super high and slow ?


----------



## djedga

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you running out of milk in the jug as draw though ? Or going super high and slow ?


Either / or

sometimes I lift too high and sometimes I just run out of milk

will try one less layer later and focus on a smaller lift on draw through


----------



## Mrboots2u

djedga said:


> Either / or
> 
> sometimes I lift too high and sometimes I just run out of milk
> 
> will try one less layer later and focus on a smaller lift on draw through


Lift and zip through


----------



## DoubleShot

Boots, you make it look so easy! 

Obviously practice, practise, practise is required from us mere mortals!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Get milk right

Get flow right

Start with simple

Them fail and get stuck on Rosetta's ...I am average at one or two things .

It's just practice


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Mrboots2u

@roaringboy looking good perhaps just start that first later a little bit further back on the cup . Will be central and let you get another couple layers in


----------



## roaringboy

Mrboots2u said:


> @roaringboy looking good perhaps just start that first later a little bit further back on the cup . Will be central and let you get another couple layers in


Will do!


----------



## djedga

But better still a little slug trail!


----------



## pirate

Haha ms pirate was bored of my pine cones and failed Rosetta's. So a heart was requested. Those yellow jugs look cool!


----------



## DoubleShot

pirate said:


> Those yellow jugs look cool!


Milkypitch jug


----------



## pirate

DoubleShot said:


> Milkypitch jug


It's amazing how quickly they became uncool when I seen the price


----------



## DoubleShot

Should have bought that one from jeebsy before Mrboots2u did.


----------



## pirate

I might just spray my one yellow. style on a budget.


----------



## Scotford

Cheeky pour in one of our store (the first 5 layers all blurred into each other #sad face), now off to Stylist Live to play on our mobile coffee/espresso martini setup all day!


----------



## DoubleShot

11 layers by my count. You are da man! 

Kahlúa at the ready!


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Kahlúa at the ready!


Not in our espresso martini though (just vodka, espresso and sugar), that goes in a hot flat white russian (the drunken lovechild of a flat white and a white russian).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Not in our espresso martini though (just vodka, espresso and sugar), that goes in a hot flat white russian (the drunken lovechild of a flat white and a white russian).


Now u have my interest - explain dude


----------



## djedga

Here's this mornings effort









Ps anyone any idea where I can get one of these mugs? Wife bought one and the Italian store near us no longer stocks it.. Would ideally like a matching one but can't seem to find them anywhere! Just on the off chance before I go and buy some other ones..









Im aware it might just be a generic mug that's been branded


----------



## Rhys

Little tulip.. Still getting there..


----------



## djedga

First of the rave Nicaragua finca el bosque... Delicious strawberries everywhere!


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Now u have my interest - explain dude


Espresso martini - equal parts vodka and espresso (50ml each) 25 ml sugar syrup. Shake like a crackhead the day before dole day and enjoy.

HFWR - 25 vodka, 25 kahlua. Espresso on that then steamed milk. Banging


----------



## coffeechap

First flatters of the day


----------



## Scotford

First pour into an 8oz ceramic cup in a while.


----------



## coffeechap

Flat whit numero due


----------



## Mrboots2u

2.5 oz demitasse


----------



## Burnzy

Long long looong time since i have visited this fine forum!!! Hope everyone is well... Despite being obsessed with brewing methods now, i still bang out the odd flat white.









View attachment 17208


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Finally getting used to my new grinder a Fiorenzato F5 supplied by our very own coffeechap and finally getting somewhere with texture of milk on my Wega Mini Nova.

This is a 6oz flattie. Best tulip i've ever poured.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Scotford said:


> Espresso martini - equal parts vodka and espresso (50ml each) 25 ml sugar syrup. Shake like a crackhead the day before dole day and enjoy.
> 
> HFWR - 25 vodka, 25 kahlua. Espresso on that then steamed milk. Banging


Rather than sugar syrup if you can get hold of white cocao liqueur you get a tastier drink and extra kick of booze. I also add Kahlua to my martinis.

50ml espresso

25ml vodka

25ml kahlua

25ml white cocao liqueur

Shake with lots of ice and strain with a sieve.


----------



## Scotford

TomBurtonArt said:


> Rather than sugar syrup if you can get hold of white cocao liqueur you get a tastier drink and extra kick of booze. I also add Kahlua to my martinis.
> 
> 50ml espresso
> 
> 25ml vodka
> 
> 25ml kahlua
> 
> 25ml white cocao liqueur
> 
> Shake with lots of ice and strain with a sieve.


The whole reasoning behind not using more than three ingredients is to show off the espresso in our recipe. I personally don't like a sweet as sin esp-tini so add more vodka and shake longer.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Scotford said:


> The whole reasoning behind not using more than three ingredients is to show off the espresso in our recipe. I personally don't like a sweet as sin esp-tini so add more vodka and shake longer.


That's fair enough, the kahlua would certainly mask the espresso and the White Cocao liqueur adds sweetness but I have a sweet tooth so I like.

I'll give your recipe a go next time i'm mixing some up!


----------



## Rhys

From the bottom of my cup.. Enjoyed this too much to photograph. Definitely like Skybury dark roast too much.


----------



## DoubleShot

You know what they say Rhys , the better the latte art, the longer it will stay intact when drank!


----------



## teejay41

Rhys said:


> From the bottom of my cup.. Enjoyed this too much to photograph. Definitely like Skybury dark roast too much.��


Very chic.

Can't say I'm struck on the bilious green surround though. Glad I'm not on a rough sea at the mo.

Tony.


----------



## Scotford

TomBurtonArt said:


> That's fair enough, the kahlua would certainly mask the espresso and the White Cocao liqueur adds sweetness but I have a sweet tooth so I like.
> 
> I'll give your recipe a go next time i'm mixing some up!


Yeah get a realllllly juicy sweet espresso and it'll really shine with a good vodka. We use Reyka which is amazing!


----------



## Scotford

Back on the more complex pours for a while


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## djedga

Supposed to be a tulip but let's say I was going for a kinda coiled cobra...


----------



## DoubleShot

djedga said:


> Supposed to be a tulip but let's say I was going for a kinda coiled cobra...
> 
> View attachment 17230


You succeeded at the latter, looks kinda neat!


----------



## djedga

DoubleShot said:


> You succeeded at the latter, looks kinda neat!


my secret is that I have no idea what I'm doing...


----------



## DoubleShot

Ha ha, join the club!


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


>


Cup tilted too much here


----------



## DoubleShot

Boots, you do some pretty damn good analysis. I believe I did tilt too much as I concentrated on pouring hard into centre of the cup.

Even left a slug trail! - Rhys


----------



## Mrboots2u

Adventures in piss poor Rosetta's ....

Wonky - over stretched - poor definition - all there


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Boots, you do some pretty damn good analysis. I believe I did tilt too much as I concentrated on pouring hard into centre of the cup.
> 
> Even left a slug trail! - Rhys


Tilting it is ok. It's moving it back as you pour that's the trick


----------



## coffeechap

Mmmmmmm


----------



## djedga

coffeechap said:


> Mmmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 17232


ooooh nice!


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Mmmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 17232


8 ? You been practicing







. Cup size please


----------



## coffeechap

6 oz


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice contrast . Start further towards the middle , I think your flow may be slow too ?


----------



## DoubleShot

Always used to pour too fast. Now gone to the other extreme and focusing on pouring (too) slow!


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Mmmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 17232


Right see your 8 .... Let's go to 9


----------



## Scotford

How about ten and a cheeky Rosie?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> How about ten and a cheeky Rosie?


You don't count ... Your pro









But I'll let you off this time


----------



## Scotford

Wow that's not bad actually for a half-cut pour in a very dimly lit bar!


----------



## Beanosaurus

This has become a daily occurrence...

I call it the "morning splats".


----------



## DoubleShot

I went through a period of running out of room in the cup and spilling coffee over the side. Never managed latte art as good as yours though Beanosaurus

It does take a bit of concentration to synchronise your left hand holding the cup and your right hand that is pouring but once you have...the spilled coffee soon becomes a thing of the past.


----------



## djedga




----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## anton78

Off with poorly daughter. The Bears were thirsty.
View attachment 17245
View attachment 17246


----------



## djedga

New cups arrived today!

5oz makes it tricker...


----------



## DoubleShot

Yeah, I found that too. Prefer pouring into 6oz cups.


----------



## Scotford

Dem lines doe!


----------



## roaringboy

Not gonna lie, this one overflowed!


----------



## DoubleShot

An over flow epidemic has broken out, lol!


----------



## Scotford




----------



## djedga

This morning's effort..









realized what I've been doing on the pull through.. I was lifting the spout meaning the pour slowed as opposed to keeping the pour at the right speed.

Funnily enough never had this problem with other pours. I think the stop start involved with tulips means it is the pour speed giving me issues in general whereas hearts and rosettas are one fluid motion.

Improved that but the pour itself wasn't great today, a little wonky. Getting there though!


----------



## Scotford

8oz










5oz and nailed it!


----------



## anton78

Wonky, but delicious.
View attachment 17268


----------



## Scotford

Hows this for a cockaccino?


----------



## DoubleShot

Niice plums!


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG2601 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  IMAG2600 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## djedga

Cheeky post Thursday night footy flat white


----------



## hotmetal

I thought I was the only one drinking flat white at midnight! I've just back flushed and re-lubed the group (not really a job for 1130pm on a Thurs) and, well, you have to run the machine up to test it, don't you? And if you're going to do that, may as will make a cheeky coffee. So now I'm sat here posting when I should have gone to bed 2h ago. But at least my group is clean and lubed!


----------



## anton78

Started too near the edge I think but as it's Friday:
View attachment 17280


----------



## djedga

Was up and ou too early to make a coffee this morning but had one when I got in


----------



## Slee

Using 6oz cup now, getting used to it slowly


----------



## Mrboots2u

Rosetta - almost










Hot choc


----------



## anton78

Almost?! That's pretty damn good that is.


----------



## Burnzy

Morning!!! ☕
View attachment 17292


----------



## anton78

The overpriced peanut butter is not significant
View attachment 17293


----------



## coffeechap

Good morning indeed


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Good morning indeed
> 
> View attachment 17294


Not bad ...I'm coming for you though


----------



## djedga

Whoop happy with this one!


----------



## anton78

Delighted with this. The decaf beans are a nightmare to draw on, and it was for mother in law who used to turn down my coffee in favour of instant. She was rightly impressed 
View attachment 17301


Kept the shape too.

View attachment 17302


----------



## garydyke1

Simple is sometimes best


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## jeebsy




----------



## hotmetal

Saturday morning hangover cure


----------



## Beanosaurus

garydyke1 said:


> Simple is sometimes best


Arty!

I honestly can't remember the last time I saw my Heston so shiny, I thought it was another machine!


----------



## Wobin19

Post bacon sarnie Flatwhite with latest Redbrick. Yum.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Morningish


----------



## hotmetal

The less I think about it the better they come out. It's no masterpiece but still one of my better ones (apart from the tail bouncing off the cup wall)


----------



## marcuswar

Using a free sample bag of Elephant Tusker Mahogany roast that Richard at Coffee Compass sent me with my last order when I told him I'd actually run out of beans. Top Man!


----------



## roaringboy

Stuck on 6


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


>


Boots finally caved in and decided to join the 'choc sprinkle' brigade!


----------



## djedga




----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Boots finally caved in and decided to join the 'choc sprinkle' brigade!


Nope they are hot chocolate


----------



## Mrboots2u

roaringboy said:


> Stuck on 6


Be brave quick dots of milk for each layer, they will be " thinner " but you will get more in ....


----------



## hotmetal

Mrboots2u said:


> Nope they are hot chocolate


Mere detail, man! That is chocolate sprinkles and microfoam, just with the simple oversight of forgetting the spro! Impressive pours though, well jel!


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 17332


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## djedga

Morning all


----------



## roaringboy

Under-stretched!


----------



## Scotford

Crude


----------



## coffeechap

Nine layers


----------



## Fevmeister

coffeechap said:


> Nine layers
> 
> View attachment 17341


Unbelievable Jeff


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Nine layers
> 
> View attachment 17341


10 ....


----------



## djedga

Just 5 layers but a personal triumph nonetheless!


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> Nine layers
> 
> View attachment 17341



View attachment 17348


Lost my composure towards the end but I'm coming for you


----------



## funinacup

Daves is a 24oz cup though.


----------



## roaringboy

Peaked at 6


----------



## Scotford

Can I work it? Let ne work it, let me lay down ten, flip it then invert it.










Inspired by Missy Elliott today!


----------



## Scotford

Hitting home runs today!


----------



## garydyke1

first and only of the day . It tasting flipping awesome , which is the main thing , right ?

38g yield in 6oz , perfect balance.

Indo too....haters gonna hate. I'm loving this 'coffee coffee' . Refreshing change .


----------



## Mrboots2u

Into the indo here 2 ..small beans makes a Change too..... Yep pleasing choco clean coffee like coffee .


----------



## Scotford

Last one of the day:










Yes boots, that is a 2.5 swan in a Mac!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Last one of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes boots, that is a 2.5 swan in a Mac!


You need better competition that me

Somewhere in here there are 7 layers in this demitasse cup. Can you find them ?


----------



## glevum




----------



## djedga

Best yet for me!


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG2652 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Takeaway effort


----------



## Mrboots2u

Pineapple ? Cheery ? Turnip ?


----------



## c_squared

Mrboots2u said:


> Pineapple ? Cheery ? Turnip ?


I thought those were tasting notes for a minute. The milk looks amazing!!!


----------



## c_squared

I left it a bit long before taking the photo and it all went a bit bubbly...


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 17423


View attachment 17424


----------



## Rhys

Dare I post this in here as well as the '..gone wrong' thread. Not a bad effort of a Rosetta from me and quite happy with this one.










Nearing the end of my Skybury dark roast and just finishing off my blue top (everyone has semi-skimmed) so not a full cup - but who cares, it tastes lovely


----------



## Mrboots2u

Looking good @Rhys


----------



## jeebsy

Yep nice rosetta


----------



## Rhys

Mrboots2u said:


> Looking good @Rhys





jeebsy said:


> Yep nice rosetta


Thanks, best one I've managed to date


----------



## Mrboots2u

Tonight's hot chocolate ...


----------



## hotmetal

Am I really the first to post on Friday? Here are mine from this morning.


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Scotford

So far so meh. Will improve on thisun


----------



## Beanosaurus

I don't post as much as I used to so here is some spam for the weekend!


----------



## djedga

Can't compete with those!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> So far so meh. Will improve on thisun


Oh Bob off mr skillz


----------



## Rhys

I've been kicked off the '..gone wrong' thread for being too good









So here's my attempt at a tulip. No crema on the coffee (ground too fine and don't have enough to do another, bye bye Skybury dark roast..) milk made up for it. Still tastes nice though.










Little bit wonky and lacking finesse.. I reckon I've come on leaps and bounds in the past couple of months


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I reckon the ante's been upped since i last looked on here


----------



## Rhys

Gone a bit smaller. 6oz flatty in my nice mug









Lost a bit of definition, didn't hold out for much tbh but got a smudgy Rosetta.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Late " old school " boots entry


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

after the last few I feel able to showcase this


----------



## JGF

A silver fern (?!) for the all blacks tonight


----------



## anton78

Had a week off so kept it simple for the wifely breakfast coffee. On the espresso myself which tastes so sweet after a break...
View attachment 17458


----------



## djedga

Slowly improving ..


----------



## Scotford

Cheeky fat rosie.










A 3-2-1 with another 3-2-1 inverted too.


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## djedga

From earlier this afternoon


----------



## Rhys

Sunday afternoon coffee. Been for a pub lunch, stuffed. Now enjoying a nice sit down.


----------



## Fevmeister

Rhys said:


> Sunday afternoon coffee. Been for a pub lunch, stuffed. Now enjoying a nice sit down.


sounds ideal


----------



## djedga

Couple of today's efforts


----------



## Scotford

Now into my last week at the Grind, pouring my little sweaty socks off!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Practice with a sprinkle of hot chocolate


----------



## djedga

Morning!


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Mrboots2u

Sloppy draw through


----------



## roaringboy

To flash or not to flash?


----------



## anton78

This morning's other one was much better but I messed up the heart on top.
View attachment 17533


----------



## anton78

roaringboy said:


> To flash or not to flash?


Not, for this one. Sometimes it helps, but I think the top one looks cleaner.


----------



## djedga

Before work - Ethiopian yirgacheffe full fat milk pours from a motta Europa yum









At work nescafe cafe gold blend and milk from the 'latte' setting on the machine at work from two plastic cups. Not so yum!


----------



## Fevmeister

djedga said:


> Before work - Ethiopian yirgacheffe full fat milk pours from a motta Europa yum
> 
> View attachment 17534
> 
> 
> At work nescafe cafe gold blend and milk from the 'latte' setting on the machine at work from two plastic cups. Not so yum!
> 
> View attachment 17535


Texture looks pretty good on the first but if the second is what you say it is im not surprised it tasted bad!!!


----------



## djedga

Fevmeister said:


> Texture looks pretty good on the first but if the second is what you say it is im not surprised it tasted bad!!!


It genuinely is. I won't be doing this again!


----------



## Scotford

Inside out madness!


----------



## Mrboots2u

that's making my head hurt - how do you do that


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Managed to keep a steady hand, well pleased with this all things considered


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Jumbo Ratty coming along nicely


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrboots2u said:


> @Jumbo Ratty coming along nicely


Appreciated


----------



## djedga

Ahh that's better


----------



## jeebsy

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Appreciated


Yep that's a cracker


----------



## jeebsy

IMAG2703_1 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Fist pump


----------



## Scotford

Early does it:










Piccol-oh-my-gosh!


----------



## roaringboy

Not the best photo - had more definition in person...


----------



## Scotford

Still going for gold...


----------



## Scotford

Okay, so I've officially outdone myself today.

2.5oz.










BOOM


----------



## coffeechap

Scotford said:


> Okay, so I've officially outdone myself today.
> 
> 2.5oz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM


Average


----------



## Scotford

Green is really not your colour


----------



## coffeechap

You just need to work on the definition


----------



## Scotford

I'll try. I wanna see your go though


----------



## djedga

Breakfast latte


----------



## Scotford

Todays:



















This was really cool as I did the entire pour in one go with no stopping and then decided that the head needed a couple more hearts pushed into it!


----------



## hotmetal

Unbelievable yet again Scotford. Where's that "we're not worthy" bowing smiley emoticon thing when you need it?


----------



## Rhys

Last of my Skybury medium roast..


----------



## djedga

Finally getting the hang of the tulips almost nailed it!


----------



## c_squared




----------



## Mrboots2u

c_squared said:


> View attachment 17584


looks nom....


----------



## risky

@roaringboy

Wow was that on a Classic? That's really impressive.


----------



## roaringboy

risky said:


> @roaringboy
> 
> Wow was that on a Classic? That's really impressive.


Yep. Classic steams fine. Just struggles with more than one drink!


----------



## risky

Man I really need to learn to do it properly. Very rarely get the right kind of milk texture to be able to do latte art.


----------



## roaringboy

risky said:


> Man I really need to learn to do it properly. Very rarely get the right kind of milk texture to be able to do latte art.


Practice practice practice

It probably took me a good 6 months to get consistently good milk.


----------



## Rhys

roaringboy said:


> Practice practice practice
> 
> It probably took me a good 6 months to get consistently good milk.


I could never manage it on the Classic, and only just getting the hang of it on the La Pavoni.


----------



## risky

Was there a particular guide/method you followed?


----------



## Rhys

risky said:


> Was there a particular guide/method you followed?


I tried following the video tutorial posted on the forum..


----------



## hotmetal

Over stretched the milk a bit. Thought I'd try a little wiggle instead of the usual tulip type thing today.


----------



## djedga

Nearing the end of the Ethiopean Yirgacheffe from Rave.

I've been less impressed than the other beans I've tried so far but got some lovely sweetness and Raspberry flavors when I've got it right but a bit lost in milk drinks.

Luckily I have some Finca to come and some Fudge Blend.

Made with lacto free semi skimmed milk this morning (my wife drinks only this and I'd run out of whole milk).


----------



## Fevmeister

djedga said:


> Nearing the end of the Ethiopean Yirgacheffe from Rave.
> 
> I've been less impressed than the other beans I've tried so far but got some lovely sweetness and Raspberry flavors when I've got it right but a bit lost in milk drinks.
> 
> Luckily I have some Finca to come and some Fudge Blend.
> 
> Made with lacto free semi skimmed milk this morning (my wife drinks only this and I'd run out of whole milk).
> 
> View attachment 17593


struggling with the wand on my duo pro

i turn the nob to engage steam, wait for a consistent stream and turn off, then position my jug and turn back on and sometime it just pisses water into my milk and jug!


----------



## djedga

Fevmeister said:


> struggling with the wand on my duo pro
> 
> i turn the nob to engage steam, wait for a consistent stream and turn off, then position my jug and turn back on and sometime it just pisses water into my milk and jug!


Doesn't sound right!

I activate the steam, wait for the chugging sound of the pump to start, turn it off, position the jug and turn it back on. If the pumps not chugging then sometimes the steam doesn'rt come through... Occasionally there is a small delay before steam comes through.

I find the wand much better than my previous machine (no surprise really it was a Delonghi Icona)


----------



## Fevmeister

djedga said:


> Doesn't sound right!
> 
> I activate the steam, wait for the chugging sound of the pump to start, turn it off, position the jug and turn it back on. If the pumps not chugging then sometimes the steam doesn'rt come through... Occasionally there is a small delay before steam comes through.
> 
> I find the wand much better than my previous machine (no surprise really it was a Delonghi Icona)


Yeah, perhaps its my methods - ive only pulled about 10 shots on it last night, had to go out food shopping then watch the mighty liverpool dominate in russia.

got my beans dialled in rediculously quickly on my forte, its a cracking grinder.

I'll persevere over the weekend, im sure i just need to 'teeter' my application


----------



## Beanosaurus

A couple of wigglybobs from last week (today's pours were uncaptured).

I've been practising hard with them and realised that when you do the long part you've got to wiggle wider or it goes to pot.


----------



## djedga

I'm sure you'll nail it soon, hope you enjoy!



Fevmeister said:


> watch the mighty liverpool


Your lot ruined last weekend for me... Mind you every team seems to be doing that this year :0)


----------



## Fevmeister

djedga said:


> I'm sure you'll nail it soon, hope you enjoy!
> 
> Your lot ruined last weekend for me... Mind you every team seems to be doing that this year :0)


Thanks mate, ill keep you updated with pics, probably not in this thread but in the art fail thread!

Jose is still the man, no one else would do a better job.

It comes down to the new manager effect and that's it but after that brief vigour/energy is anyone you could get in better than jose?

dont get me wrong i think he's an arsehole and a big baby but hes the best you'll get!


----------



## Scotford

Last two days at Grind. Had better pull something special outta the bag!










Plain old rosettas aren't going to cut it with you lot any more!


----------



## anton78

I changed my contract this month so I know work Friday afternoons. Coffee is a medical requirement.
View attachment 17606


----------



## Kman10

afternoon flat white with Clifton coffee Ethiopian


----------



## Fevmeister

Considering it's Friday I thought I'd treat you guys


----------



## djedga

Fevmeister said:


> struggling with the wand on my duo pro
> 
> i turn the nob to engage steam, wait for a consistent stream and turn off, then position my jug and turn back on and sometime it just pisses water into my milk and jug!


Made a quick vid for you of my process - will post over on the duo temp pro thread once it's uploaded may or may not be helpful!


----------



## Fevmeister

djedga said:


> Made a quick vid for you of my process - will post over on the duo temp pro thread once it's uploaded may or may not be helpful!


Yes !!!

i was thinking whilst I was playing on mine just now, would be gd to see ur process

cheers!!


----------



## hotmetal

Scotford said:


> Last two days at Grind.


Where next? Somewhere in the badlands of the east IIRC?


----------



## djedga

Fevmeister said:


> Yes !!!
> 
> i was thinking whilst I was playing on mine just now, would be gd to see ur process
> 
> cheers!!


vid up in the sage sub forum here's a screen grab of the end result.. Not the best but ho hum!


----------



## djedga

Onto the finca el bosque this morning


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> Where next? Somewhere in the badlands of the east IIRC?


Actually down saaf towards Clapham area. Going to help improve and expand on the already great Brickwood as their new Group head barista!


----------



## hotmetal

Ah! Not been there. Another place to check out (once you've had a chance to do yo thang).

Does one pronounce it "Clahm" these days? ?


----------



## jeebsy

Clafam


----------



## hotmetal

How phunny! This gentriphication game makes me larph. I was just thinking that as I walked down 'St. Reatham' High Road with my MacBook air and pointy shoes the other day. Which was odd as I own neither and actually live much closer to St Anne's upon Thames (or massive Staines as Ali G would have it).


----------



## djedga

Nom nom nom


----------



## Scotford

Im out of the Grind! Left on a high!





































(its a bunch of roses!)

And they say that you're only as good ad your last output. This was my last ever pour for London Grind:


----------



## Jon

Why? Where are you going?


----------



## h1udd

Wow ... Nice work


----------



## Scotford

Im going to a company on the Northern line called Brickwood. Very excited about using Caravan to make an already amazing company better


----------



## djedga

Back to rosettas for a bit..


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Coming to the end of my rave sumatra jagong village, and loving every last drop.









8oz denby cup


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

A rosetta from today (still learning)


----------



## glevum

Liking that cup n' saucer colour as well. Makes a nice contrast


----------



## Rhys

A couple from earlier this evening. Having to learn to use my smaller 'cheapo' hardware shop pitcher, rather than my large Toroid.



















Also getting used to using a proper 6oz cup rather than my usual larger cup.. Not too shabby..


----------



## Rhys

Last one of the evening.. Avenue 'decaf', doesn't have the kick, but still tastes nice.


----------



## Rhys

Had a joiner round today laying a wood floor. He was saying how much he likes Costa... Put that one to rest by supplying him coffee.. Here's one that knocked his socks off (gave him an espro but it was too strong, and he asked for a bit of milk in it..) Surprised myself actually.










2 1/2oz flat white. North Star ''Christmas Blend.' Boozy rum and raisin, tangerine, spices, along with milk chocolate and hazelnuts. Really was Christmas cake in a cup!


----------



## Fevmeister




----------



## Fevmeister

duplicate post - delete


----------



## roaringboy

This morning's effort


----------



## roaringboy

Not sure what you'd call this - big cortado/small flat white - double shot in a 4oz glass.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

just a quick one from today


----------



## Beanosaurus

I'd like to work on the first one a bit more, it's like a -

push-wiggle-push-push-push.

The second one was an attempt at the Boots special!


----------



## djedga

Beanosaurus said:


> I'd like to work on the first one a bit more, it's like a -
> 
> push-wiggle-push-push-push.
> 
> The second one was an attempt at the Boots special!


Both look delicious!


----------



## Fevmeister

you're getting too good b-rex!!


----------



## Scotford

Oh hai Clapham!


----------



## Fevmeister

.

My greatest ever pour! And it's Friday too!!!

Into a 4oz duralex


----------



## roaringboy

Fevmeister said:


> .
> 
> My greatest ever pour! And it's Friday too!!!
> 
> Into a 4oz duralex


That's not bad at all, especially for a 4oz. Try lifting higher when you cut through.


----------



## roaringboy

Nom nom nom...


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

A rosetta to takeaway


----------



## Neill

Think I should have poured this for Halloween. Not really what I was aiming for.


----------



## djedga

Home sweet home


----------



## Fevmeister

Neill said:


> Think I should have poured this for Halloween. Not really what I was aiming for.


thatll give me nightmares!


----------



## Fevmeister

when was the last latte art competition?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fevmeister said:


> when was the last latte art competition?


May


----------



## anton78

Mrboots2u said:


> May


It finished in May! Didn't it start in December?


----------



## Mrboots2u

anton78 said:


> It finished in May! Didn't it start in December?


I'd blame the organiser









R1 was March .

People went away for periods of time

If people want another , then please feel free to organise it with Glenn's consent


----------



## anton78

Mrboots2u said:


> I'd blame the organiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R1 was March .
> 
> People went away for periods of time
> 
> If people want another , then please feel free to organise it with Glenn's consent


Not sure I could handle the stress!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Stackin' clean!


----------



## Rhys

Latest effort...


----------



## djedga




----------



## The resurrection

New machine and starting to get some results


----------



## djedga

Today's efforts first one ran out of milk second one was spot on!


----------



## Rhys

Avenue decaf 6oz flattie...










Probably the most symmetrical one so far..


----------



## djedga

Happy Friday everyone!

A tad overstretched so the draw through isn't perfect









A takeaway cup for Mrs Djedga who was running late this morning









Just noticed how messy my workspace was this morning... tut tut!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Overly ambitious!


----------



## djedga

One from earlier this morning


----------



## glevum

8oz


----------



## Mrboots2u

11?


----------



## Mrboots2u

I've changed milk jugs a couple of times

Last few weeks . It's completely thrown me , to the point where I thought someone has transplanted someone else's hands onto my wrists ....

#notasgoodasithoughtiwas

Anyway first thing presentable in a couple of weeks ...


----------



## hotmetal

Bit of a comedy act this morning. The shot was good, texture not bad but shame about the bloke pouring it!

Boots it's interesting how you say changing jugs made a difference. Do you think it's a case of one being better than the other or just getting used to one jug and sticking to it? I'm still toying with getting a motta Europa but I'm wondering if that will just throw me too. And then there's Scotford who can pour a perfect rosetta out of a baseball boot. ...


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm not sure one jug is hugely better the another ( especially for texturing aspect ) . It's the spouts - I changed from one with a narrow point to a wider one , and it threw me coz I'm a bit crap and pour rate needed to change , but I didn't quite get they Plus I'm impatient and i got frustrated . It's more a case of just getting used to how you have to pour with what you have


----------



## djedga

hotmetal said:


> View attachment 17882
> 
> 
> Bit of a comedy act this morning. The shot was good, texture not bad but shame about the bloke pouring it!
> 
> Boots it's interesting how you say changing jugs made a difference. Do you think it's a case of one being better than the other or just getting used to one jug and sticking to it? I'm still toying with getting a motta Europa but I'm wondering if that will just throw me too. And then there's Scotford who can pour a perfect rosetta out of a baseball boot. ...


For me I am more comfortable with the motta Europa than with the sage one that came with my machine but probably cos I've been using it longer... I'm tending to stick with it as my texturing the and pouri is more consistent.. I tried using the sage one for a while and was improving though


----------



## Mrboots2u

Starting to get used to the new jug










Getting some form back


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Starting to get used to the new jug


Is it any better to pour from? Do you consider it an upgrade? (What were you using before?)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Is it any better to pour from? Do you consider it an upgrade? (What were you using before?)


Long boring story - Has Bean swapped my milky yellow jug ( as paint had come off ) gave me a new one > redesigned spout > cant get used to it

Out of desperation went to roasters and bought a different one > brass and shiny , pointy spout ....Art back on track

Not an upgrade , just i am a bit cak...


----------



## hotmetal

I quite like that copper colour though. Makes a change from polished or brushed stainless.


----------



## Mrboots2u

hotmetal said:


> I quite like that copper colour though. Makes a change from polished or brushed stainless.











Also in silver.....

https://www.thecoffeehopper.com/product/468/12-oz-silver-milk-pitcher.htm


----------



## hotmetal

From that link:

ABOUT THIS KIT:A bad workman blames his tools. With the Barista & Co 12 oz Silver Milk Pitcher there'll be no excuses for sub-standard Latte Art...

I'd better not get one just yet then! They both look lush but the copper is more eye catching.


----------



## Fevmeister

Love that boots


----------



## djedga

Breakfast time


----------



## hotmetal

My breakfast time.

I think I was a bit shaky with my wiggling today.


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Rave Fudge blend,semi skimmed, be glad when it's all gone, in a 8oz denby energy


----------



## Fevmeister

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Rave Fudge blend,semi skimmed, be glad when it's all gone, in a 8oz denby energy
> 
> View attachment 17914


not enjoying the fudge?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

not really, no,, just a bit bland. Trouble was the Kilo of beans i had before that, the sumatra jagong village was for me the best Ive had so far.

If id had the fudge after, say, IJ, I might have thought more highly of them, as it is I doubt I'll ever buy them agian.

Take into account though, I only drink Lattes, flat whites and cappuccinos


----------



## djedga

Fudge blend is becoming a "go to" safe option for me. It isn't the most exciting flavor profile in the world but I like it.

However it doesn't compare to their Nicaragua Finca for me, which is much more interesting! Not sure what I'll move onto when they stop selling that one.


----------



## djedga

New beans Brazil Santa Lucia co2 decaf delicious from the first taste for a decaf definitely getting hazelnuts as per the tasting notes yum

Decided to not try and do loads of layers but focus on the pour more..


----------



## Mrboots2u

@djedga - milk looks really good and tasty


----------



## garydyke1

Not made any coffee at home for ages but the Sage never fails to make perfect milk, even if the pours are poor


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrboots2u said:


> @djeda - milk looks really good and tasty


waste of time @ting someone if you spel ther nam rong


----------



## djedga

garydyke1 said:


> Not made any coffee at home for ages but the Sage never fails to make perfect milk, even if the pours are poor
> View attachment 17922


pour looks more than decent to me!


----------



## djedga

Mrboots2u said:


> @djedga - milk looks really good and tasty


Thanks. It was delicious maybe just bordering on overstretched... I'd go as far to say the best decaf coffee I've ever had!


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## djedga

Can't compete with that kinda form @Mrboots2u but focus in on the pour better and doing less layers seems to be working for me tonight best tulip yet I reckon for me


----------



## Mrboots2u

djedga said:


> Can't compete with that kinda form @Mrboots2u but focus in on the pour better and doing less layers seems to be working for me tonight best tulip yet I reckon for me
> 
> View attachment 17923


Looking good ...

Trying to add a wiggle to mine and get some wings ..... More work to be done


----------



## hotmetal

Last of my Fudge in a big Acme latte cup with whole milk.


----------



## coffeechap

A little Wednesday offering


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## roaringboy

7


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mr tired from tiredsville this morning ... Simple - little off centre but tasty


----------



## hotmetal

Still way better than mine - although I've run up a sleep debt that means I'm falling over sideways like a meerkat at dusk too.


----------



## Rhys

Christmas tipple..










Delicious


----------



## Beanosaurus

Probably the best Rosie I've ever done!


----------



## hotmetal

As Frank Spencer used to say "every day, in every way, I get better and better". This one doesn't look like "ooh Betty the doggy done a whoopsie on the carpet" for a change!










and


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yay... First day of in 9 days ....off to brum - tilt - beers with couple of the brum massive . In celebration - a coffee made past 6.30 ( first time this week )

5oz










2.5oz - almost epic - screwed up the strike thorough


----------



## glevum

Lazy rosetta Friday!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

I've only been doing latte art for this last month or so, but I attempted a swan today for the first time, this was my effort...

any feedback?


----------



## hotmetal

That after only a month? I presume you pour more than 2-3 drinks a day then? I've been trying to get the hang of this for nearly a year lol!


----------



## Jon

hotmetal said:


> That after only a month? I presume you pour more than 2-3 drinks a day then? I've been trying to get the hang of this for nearly a year lol!


Mine are worse 5 years in.


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## roaringboy

garydyke1 said:


> View attachment 18024


That's a beauty


----------



## markf

First ever success with latte art!!!

Still can't believe I managed this on a delonghi. Really looking forward to upgrading soon so see if I can get this consistently


----------



## Mrboots2u

Father in law is here . So it's wiggle time

5oz










Deliberately wonky honest

6oz










5oz










2.5oz


----------



## Scotford

Its been a while, eh guys!










That's it. For now...


----------



## Mrboots2u

An Old school Boots wave effort


----------



## Scotford

Don't know if I ever posted this before but its the last file I don't remember seeing from my old work email account.


----------



## hotmetal

Oh Scotford looking at your pours is both inspirational and depressing at the same time! Here's my best effort today.


----------



## roaringboy

Bit wonky but good texture!


----------



## Scotford

Two pours in two cafes so far this morning:

















(All in one pour)


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Mrboots2u

Blob


----------



## djedga

Happy Friday!

Been a bit absent lately (work has been an absolute stress fest the last couple of weeks). But I'm back and I have an early Christmas present so I can now start to actually weigh stuff!

Any Way here's this morning's 8oz latte Yum.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

A very quick xmas tree attempt from the other day.


----------



## simontc

Scotford said:


> Two pours in two cafes so far this morning:
> 
> View attachment 18124
> 
> 
> View attachment 18125
> 
> 
> (All in one pour)


You no longer in grind?


----------



## Scotford

simontc said:


> You no longer in grind?


Fraid not, Brickwood Coffee and Bread now as the group coffee don. I do miss the PB M1 combo dearly though.


----------



## Scotford

A study into rosettas, this weekend it seems.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> Fraid not, Brickwood Coffee and Bread now as the group coffee don. I do miss the PB M1 combo dearly though.


Sad news, had wanted to pop in for a few coffees and to witness the master at work. 

How are you enjoying your new surroundings?


----------



## djedga

A beauty from his morning









A wobbly one one from the weekend


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Sad news, had wanted to pop in for a few coffees and to witness the master at work.
> 
> How are you enjoying your new surroundings?


You still can, it'll just take a bit of organising as I have three shops I bounce between!

Love it thanks, really getting stuck in now. Moulding and streamlining!


----------



## Scotford

Hot choc of the day.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nom nom nom - seven seeds from oz


----------



## Burnzy

View attachment 18256
Still not got the hang of rosettas. Anyone on instagram? I have started a coffee foucussed account called roast_2_roast there are some brilliant home baristas on there.

hope everyones well


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## Mrboots2u

Simple but effective and tasty

Has bean - Kiriga AA


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Rhys

Rosetta practice..


----------



## DoubleShot

Niice Xmas tree there lad! Just needs a star on top!


----------



## djedga

A few from the last couple of days getting pretty consistent now


----------



## anton78

My best Rosetta yet. Chuffed with this.
View attachment 18325


----------



## Scotford

Sunday. Wooo!


----------



## robashton

Practising that tree...


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## coffeechap

Nom nom


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nom nom nom and nom


----------



## djedga

Morning all


----------



## Mrboots2u

Morning from me too


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Kenyan Kiriga and home made mini panettone - marriage made in heaven.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Quick one from me today


----------



## Mrboots2u

@BeanAbout you got good quick


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Mrboots2u said:


> @BeanAbout you got good quick


Thanks! lots of practice.

still not as good as I'd like and not always consistent, but its getting there


----------



## Mrboots2u

BeanAbout said:


> Thanks! lots of practice.
> 
> still not as good as I'd like and not always consistent, but its getting there


Nice contrast and well centred in the cup . Looking good . Need to get onto tulips now ( easier to do )


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice contrast and well centred in the cup . Looking good . Need to get onto tulips now ( easier to do )


Tulips are easier?

I haven't attempted them yet, been trying to perfect the rosetta first.

although I did try a Swan the other day


----------



## djedga

BeanAbout said:


> Tulips are easier?
> 
> I haven't attempted them yet, been trying to perfect the rosetta first.
> 
> although I did try a Swan the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18359


I find the tulips harder... but I spent more time practicing the rosettas when I started out and I didn't get as good as you have at those yet!


----------



## djedga

Inspired by your post @BeanAbout I attempted a swan.. Back to the other thread for me!









My post work flat white tulip was a little better though!


----------



## NickdeBug

I see the kiwis are voting on a new flag at the moment.

Here is my offering...


----------



## roaringboy

Crap art but pleased with the texture!


----------



## Burnzy

View attachment 18385


----------



## Burnzy




----------



## Scotford




----------



## FullBloomCoffee

My attempt at a tulip


----------



## Mrboots2u

Back home ... First milky drink this week







simple 5oz thing


----------



## Mrboots2u

It's Friday ? Doesn't feel like Friday ... Anyway cheeky 5oz of the 5e - bifdu . Delishious - stone fruit - sticky - in milk creamy and solero like .


----------



## Beanosaurus

Fri-yay!


----------



## hotmetal

HurRAVE for the holidays


----------



## fluffles

Getting towards the end of the Workshop LSOL


----------



## coffeechap

fluffles said:


> Getting towards the end of the Workshop LSOL
> 
> View attachment 18462


have you enjoyed your hit of lemon?


----------



## fluffles

coffeechap said:


> have you enjoyed your hit of lemon?


Haven't found it especially lemony, but if I'm honest it hasn't been my favourite. Got better as it rested


----------



## Scotford

Busy weekend so not much machine time for me unfortunately.

Wobbled at the end here:










Still love this pour:


----------



## Burnzy

A tasty one from earlier!!


----------



## Spooks

Scotford said:


> Sunday. Wooo!
> 
> View attachment 18326
> 
> 
> View attachment 18327
> 
> 
> View attachment 18328
> 
> 
> View attachment 18329


Dropped in and saw these for first time...... Just love that last one wow


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## djedga

Hope everyone is having a great Christmas - a few pours from the last few days from me

Ps I have no affiliation with tamp culture I was just intending to tweet them this pic! In fact I have just purchased some beans today from a local competitor of theirs to try out...


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Beanosaurus

Wiggly wigglybobs


----------



## Fevmeister




----------



## Mrboots2u

Fevmeister said:


> View attachment 18541


Getting better ! Just need a higher jug and quicker cut through and its there


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## djedga

The art is pretty bad but they were all delicious especially the katana. Very chocolatey indeed!

Last of the tamp culture Kenyan









First of the workhouse Burundi









First of the workhouse katana the texture on this pour was amazing but the art didn't quite happen


----------



## roaringboy

Nice and simple...


----------



## Burnzy

By far the nicest coffee i have ever made at home! Really getting the hang of this new machine now!!! And nice to get my tulip cup out, its been too long.


----------



## risky

@roaringboy are these all with the Classic mentioned in your signature? If so they are bloody impressive! You'll need to teach me your secrets.


----------



## roaringboy

risky said:


> @roaringboy are these all with the Classic mentioned in your signature? If so they are bloody impressive! You'll need to teach me your secrets.


Yep, they're all made by me, at home on my classic.


----------



## risky

roaringboy said:


> Yep, they're all made by me, at home on my classic.


PM me your secrets!


----------



## Burnzy

My morning pour today. Chocolate biscuity silk!!!


----------



## Scotford

My last pour of the year. Hope you all have an amazing night and a great start to 2016!!!


----------



## Rhys

Last one from me tonight, don't want any more other wise I'll be awake well into the new year..










Finishing off with a Dark Arts 'Heart of Darkness' flatty. Happy new year folks


----------



## anton78

Not sure about the art, but me mother's Christmas cake is a triumph. Happy new year!
View attachment 18588


----------



## djedga

Nom









Almost perfect apart from the lop sided cut through..


----------



## Rhys

anton78 said:


> Not sure about the art, but me mother's Christmas cake is a triumph. Happy new year!


All it's missing is a nice slab of cheese to go with it


----------



## anton78

Rhys said:


> All it's missing is a nice slab of cheese to go with it


Good point. We've got a massive hunk of stilton in the fridge but had just got back from a night away so it would've been too cold. Had to make do with chocolate...


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Burnzy

Some tasty silk from this morning... A very tasty ethiopian natural.


----------



## djedga

I'd love to know how I did this but it kind of moved as I was pouring so I chased it round the cup... Looks purdy though!


----------



## hotmetal

You're all too good. I got lovely texture on this today and a cracking shot to pour into but it was my first milk drink for 2 weeks and I got a wobbly hand on the cut through which really shows.


----------



## Burnzy

Sunday afternoon coffee porn! My god this tasted as good as it looked!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Burnzy said:


> Sunday afternoon coffee porn! My god this tasted as good as it looked!
> 
> View attachment 18610


What was the coffee


----------



## Burnzy

Mrboots2u said:


> What was the coffee


It was an Ethiopian natural roasted by cafenation.. (Cant remember region) Really really nice, more of a brew profile but exceptional as a espresso with milk.....


----------



## Beanosaurus

Back to work... This probably going to be the best thing to happen today.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Slowly getting back into the swing haha


----------



## hotmetal

A bit too much air I think but at least the pour isn't too bad, even if a bit one-sided.


----------



## Scotford

Wonky jug. Wonky 'settas


----------



## hotmetal

Ha ha! there I was thinking mine was not looking that bad, and along comes Scotford to remind me what I'm aiming for (wonky jug notwithstanding). I've got a wonky eye and a wobbly arm then!

Getting all creative with my freshly dialled Rave Rwanda Simbi.


----------



## glevum

1st Milk drinks of the year, Rave's Mocha Java


----------



## aodstratford

__
http://instagr.am/p/BAJ5_EOFJzz/
 try this @Scotford


----------



## Scotford

Haha! But why????


----------



## hotmetal

LOL! Maybe I should try that to hide my efforts! Although it's probably harder than doing good art I guess.

This was looking ok until I smashed it with yet another heavy-handed cut. Nnnnggggh!


----------



## Scotford

Was trying something a bit different here!

2016 is going to be the year of the BIRD!




























This is my personal favourite pour of late, loving the negative space:


----------



## glevum

aodstratford said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BAJ5_EOFJzz/
> try this @Scotford


I like that. Clever


----------



## roaringboy

This morning's efforts - a nice stack and a wave thing...


----------



## djedga

After three 12 hour plus work days this week and a 1am finish last night to finish a massive project I have never needed coffee more!

A thin Rosetta bit quick on the pour









A thick tulip think I take my time more on these now but I am a zombie this morning


----------



## Beanosaurus

Teeterin' on't edge!


----------



## hotmetal

Chin on worktop, slurrrrrp! Looks great! Good luck picking it up though!


----------



## djedga

Morning!


----------



## Mrboots2u

5oz and tasty ...How to mash a decent pour with a heavy headed draw through . Too slow , too much flow ...


----------



## aaroncornish

About as good as I can manage today


----------



## Scotford

Slow bases are the new black.


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Scotford

Today's been a mixed bag...





































One is not like the others...

Also, trying the rose-setta


----------



## DoubleShot

Said it many times, you are too good man! 

Scotford, take a bow son!


----------



## roaringboy

Edit: nom!


----------



## hotmetal




----------



## djedga

Last beans of of the workhouse katana - a good solid espresso blend. Lovely with milk.

i have carelessly run out of beans









got it some ground for aeropress at work so might have to take those home for my morning cup and get To reading on Saturday for some more beany goodness form workhouse or tamp culture..


----------



## Neill

Haven't posted one in a while. No big changes in my skills.


----------



## Slee

Also haven't posted in a while either and my skills are still the same booo


----------



## AndyH83

Literally after months of trying, just started getting the odd one good enough to at least make me smile! Still can't do anything other than a 'tulip' though...


----------



## djedga

Ah that's better found a local roaster to me coopers in Marlow. Had a nice flat white earlier and bought some Ethiopian Rocky Mountain and some Nicaragua finca Argentina.

the Rocky Mountain is delicious citrus, berries and floral as per the tasting notes. Nom.


----------



## hotmetal

Marlow? That's not far from me. Hadn't heard of them before, do they do mail order or do you have to buy OTC? Either way I might have to pop in and see for myself. Always good to know what's going down nearby. Ta for the tip.


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal said:


> Marlow? That's not far from me. Hadn't heard of them before


Me neither, just looked them up. Some nice latte art


----------



## djedga

DoubleShot said:


> Me neither, just looked them up. Some nice latte art


Yeah I'd not heard of them either but a colleague who lives nearby and knows of my coffee obsession mentioned them. Was very nice if a weird location (industrial estate, just at the bottom of globe park if you know the area on the way to thy gym and hotel that's down there. I actually grew up in Marlow and used to work nearby and it used to be a car repair place I think).

A bit of a hipster vibe, reclaimed furniture and retro tableware etc. converted warehouse/workshop but not too snobby/pretentious seemed family and animal friendly, a few cyclists and even a couple of policemen getting a caffeine fix. Looks like it's a bar in the evenings on Fridays too.

Looked like EK? Grinders (the big black tall ones)

Food looked good too but we didn't sample anything. Makes a change from another pizza express/costa chain place in this little town though.

I'm in High Wycombe and was looking to save myself a trip to Reading for Tamp Culture/Workhouse which is a bit of a mission. Have to say I liked the place, they have a big roaster in one corner and a shelving unit with bags of beans, aeropress, V60 looking stuff etc...

Doesn't look like you can order online, but prices were not too bad (this is Marlow though so not cheap)! I think £6 ish and £8 ish for the 250gram bags. There were maybe 6 roasts on offer..

The coffees we had were lovely too and nice art etc. Definitely worth a visit to save a trip further afield if you need a nice coffee and/or some beans.


----------



## roaringboy

Sunday morning flat white


----------



## djedga

This mornings lattes - tried the Nicaragua Argentina which seems less impressive than the Rocko Mountain to me but maybe I need to dial it in some more. I get plums, figs but not some of the other subtle flavours from the tasting notes (tangerines, jasmine). Still a very nice cup though.


----------



## djedga

Cheeky flat white nom - wobbly wibbly tulip!


----------



## Scotford

Ello cheeky!


----------



## roaringboy

I am loving the return of this Brazilian pulped natural yellow bourbon from Hasbean!


----------



## Slee

My first ever tulip!


----------



## MarkT

I can't seem to upload my latte art although it's not as good as all of you guys have on here. Still practicing, using my iPhone to take pictures and trying to add photo from the button above and after choosing the file I can't see anywhere that I could upload. Am I being daft??? No don't answer that. Lol because I know I am. Lol


----------



## MarkT

I can't seem to upload my latte art although it's not as good as all of you guys have on here. Still practicing, using my iPhone to take pictures and trying to add photo from the button above and after choosing the file I can't see anywhere that I could upload. Am I being daft??? No don't answer that. Lol because I know I am. Lol


----------



## AussieEx

It's been an age since I contributed anything to this thread, so here is this morning's Guatemalan. 16cl.


----------



## MarkT

Looks bad still practicing. Lol

Right finally managed to figured out how to post pics now. Installed tapatalk on the phone. Lol


----------



## Beanosaurus




----------



## djedga

This mornings latte









Bit of a chunky finish on the draw through and I seem to often end up with a bud rather than a flower at the top of my tulips... Can't quite figure out why??! Must be running out of space and rush it..


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## djedga

Morning









Time for cat approved breakfast!


----------



## hotmetal

Ha! He's not even pretending to look like he knows he shouldn't be on the table! Cool cat.


----------



## glevum

Beanosaurus said:


>


You & The Sage really nail that texture. Ace mate.


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## hotmetal

Looking good Boots


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ta them 4oz cups can be a bitch


----------



## djedga

hotmetal said:


> Ha! He's not even pretending to look like he knows he shouldn't be on the table! Cool cat.


He is a she but you're right we have two and spend half our time removing both from tables!!


----------



## hotmetal

djedga said:


> He is a she but you're right we have two and spend half our time removing both from tables!!


Sorry Mrs Felix! Yeah they're little sods for jumping up until they get too old - by which time they have you well trained!


----------



## ReecesCuppa

This is beautiful!


----------



## roaringboy

glevum said:


> You & The Sage really nail that texture. Ace mate.


Yeah, that is like silk. Looks delish.


----------



## anton78

Undoubtedly the best Rosetta done by anyone in my house today .
View attachment 18863


----------



## glevum

Would have been quite tidy if it wasn't for the 3rd leaf down


----------



## djedga

Tulip of failure was close to being decent but ran out of room in the cup and panicked on the draw through









Reasonable rosetta


----------



## simontc

Been a while since I've posted here... Attempt at a Rosetta this morn (id taken a sip to avoid spillage in carrying...)


----------



## Scotford

New tingz


----------



## hotmetal

That's rather nifty Mr Scotford. I see you still have at least one red Acme cup left lol!


----------



## Scotford

Our Balham shop is red themed


----------



## djedga

Always screw it up near the end!


----------



## PPapa

Probably first decent looking latte art for me. Happy!


----------



## hotmetal

First one of the day.


----------



## markf

I've been told that this is a "burning bush"


----------



## hotmetal

Sounds painful!


----------



## anton78

Dragon breathing coffee fire.


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Slee




----------



## hotmetal




----------



## djedga




----------



## djedga

Well pleased with this one so you get two angles haha


----------



## Scotford

Working on muh symmetry today. Getting there:


----------



## roaringboy

Not great art but I was impressed with the surface tension! Had to sup it off the worktop.


----------



## mmmatron

First attempt at a tulip


----------



## Beanosaurus




----------



## NickdeBug

a bit stingy on the pour there Beano.

I'm sure you could have got a few more ml in.


----------



## Scotford

Piccolo pandamonium!


----------



## Scotford




----------



## Mrboots2u

Wonky 5oz


----------



## aaroncornish

Scotford said:


> Piccolo pandamonium!


Very very nice!!


----------



## NickdeBug

Scotford said:


> Piccolo pandamonium!


Mmmmmmmmm...pulled pork.


----------



## Scotford

@NickdeBug did you hear about that hipster that had an allergic reaction to pork that wasn't pulled?


----------



## aaroncornish

Scotford said:


> @NickdeBug did you hear about that hipster that had an allergic reaction to pork that wasn't pulled?


Didn't know there was such a thing as unpulled pork?


----------



## NickdeBug

It's weird. I had never heard of it before watching an episode of Man v Food about a year ago.

Now it seems to be everywhere.

It's even made it to the Cotswolds!!! (Although we call it Pulled Duchy Old Spot pork in these parts







)


----------



## Scotford

#eastlondontrendsetterscum


----------



## Slee

Think I've got the texture but meh on the art


----------



## Rhys

aaroncornish said:


> Didn't know there was such a thing as unpulled pork?


You've never frequented dodgy nightclubs on 'grab a granny' night then? Mutton dressed as mutton springs to mind..


----------



## Mrboots2u

This mornings 5oz milk


----------



## Scotford

Something new


----------



## Slee

Am I getting better?


----------



## JamesHanson

Heart done at home on Gaggia Dose.

"Tulip" thing done at work.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Scotford said:


> Something new


Trippy duuude... ✌


----------



## Burnzy

Good Morning! A Columbian beauty!


----------



## Scotford

Beanosaurus said:


> Trippy duuude... ✌


Nailed it:


----------



## aodstratford

Scotford said:


> Nailed it:


Brilliant - now we need to see the video of it !


----------



## Scotford

Okay, tomorrow now though.


----------



## Slee

Pleased with this one, it was like velvet and my art work wasn't bad since it is in a small 6oz cup


----------



## Scotford

@aodstratford


----------



## aodstratford

Scotford said:


> @aodstratford


Absolutely brilliant ! Make it look so easy !


----------



## c_squared

It's been a while for me as I've all but forgotten how to do this. Just about getting there again though...


----------



## Burnzy

Weapon= 12oz rhinowares pro

Ammo= cravendale semi-skimmed

Target= a slightly underextracted but tasty columbian.


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## aaroncornish

Looking good chaps


----------



## Scotford

Gonna have to up the ante a bit from now...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Gonna have to up the ante a bit from now...


Lolzzzz


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Lolzzzz


Let's slow base invert a phoenix then eh?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Let's slow base invert a phoenix then eh?


Grandad doesn't understand


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Grandad doesn't understand


I'll show you... (The world)


----------



## DoubleShot

Hands, as steady as a surgeon! Makes it look dead easy which as most of us have discovered...it definitely is not!


----------



## aaroncornish

DoubleShot said:


> Hands, as steady as a surgeon! Makes it look dead easy which as most of us have discovered...it definitely is not!


Your telling me! I can't seem to do it.


----------



## Scotford

Slow base swan


----------



## Beanosaurus




----------



## rhodeski

Impressive!


----------



## Scotford

@Mrboots2u


----------



## DoubleShot

#gravitydefying


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> @Mrboots2u


I want a slow base clip please


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Scotford said:


> @Mrboots2u


Witchcraft! That's crazy!


----------



## Scotford

Okay, I'll get a clip asap. The base on that is impeccable but the top half is very below par. Next time I'm not banging out 100+ coffees an hour I'll clip it


----------



## Mrboots2u

Delicious 5oz from outpost roasters this morning


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## hotmetal

A couple of slightly dodgy efforts - my cup overfloweth...


----------



## djedga

Been a bit consumed with some other stuff recently but still Been making a coffee or two inbetween so here's a selection from the last few days!


----------



## Scotford

@Mrboots2u


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


>


Lolzzzzz


----------



## Scotford

Nice try. Its all in the mind about getting a smooth flow with slower movements


----------



## dillonmr

My first post to Free Pour Friday, more practice required but not the worst with my soon to be retired Silvia and Rocky


----------



## Mrboots2u

Same old same old


----------



## frankil

Today's effort, need more practice...


----------



## djedga

A couple from today and one from yesterday


----------



## roaringboy

Mrboots2u said:


> Same old same old


If it ain't broke...


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## anton78

Seasonal.
View attachment 19315


----------



## hotmetal

If only I'd bought some Foundry cups I could nick your pic and send it to the Hotmetalette - she loves those sweets! She's away working and I'm pouring


----------



## anton78

hotmetal said:


> If only I'd bought some Foundry cups I could nick your pic and send it to the Hotmetalette - she loves those sweets! She's away working and I'm pouring


They really are an astonishingly tasty choc. The coffee wasn't bad either, considering it was *gasp* decaf.


----------



## fluffles

Always had a bit of a blind spot for pouring tulips, but I think I'm starting to get the hang of it. Not perfect but getting there


----------



## Scotford

Little bit of (very wonky) love for a freezing valentines day


----------



## roaringboy

Rosetta and a layered/stacked thing from this morning:


----------



## DoubleShot

Been using whole milk for a while but switched back to semi-skimmed today and managed these...


----------



## mmmatron

Off centre and not quite right!


----------



## glevum

Back on it after a virus with a chubby rosetta


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## Burnzy

I made a swan, it got hit by a truck but i made a swan!! Lol.






Coffee used was squaremile red brick, bit darker than i am used to but nice thick crema for art!


----------



## roaringboy

Fluffed my cut through!


----------



## hotmetal

Nice one Burnzy! I'm not even going to try a swan, or any other waterfowl (until I break my duck LOL! )

My morning brew today.


----------



## DoubleShot

Back onto whole milk today and this is what happened...










Coffee Compass Mahogany Roast Malabar Hit.


----------



## Scotford

Getting back into milk again


----------



## roaringboy

Don't ask...


----------



## Obnic

Happy


----------



## markf

Slowly but surely improving


----------



## Scotford

Finally something actually on a Friday!


----------



## DoubleShot

And that, ladies and gentlemen is how it's done!


----------



## Spooks

Late night flat white, Smallbatch Goldstone "house" espresso my current go to coffee. Lovely( even though the art ain't)










Thinking of some training from my local cafe


----------



## Scotford

Looks like you've pretty much got it @Spooks


----------



## Spooks

Wow thanks @Scotford I spose I'm not a million miles away (certainly a few thousand miles haha) but so much I could learn in some training.


----------



## Scotford

Spooks said:


> Wow thanks @Scotford I spose I'm not a million miles away (certainly a few thousand miles haha) but so much I could learn in some training.


You're getting pretty good lines from the jug, maybe rushing a bit with the pour though. Looks like you could texture your microfoam a touch more which would help with a more smooth look/finish to the end result.

My advice: really texture that milk so you're pouring silk, get the spout right in the drink and pour with slow, calculated and precise movements.


----------



## hotmetal

Well it's not Friday but when has that stopped anyone?

My effort today doesn't look particularly impressive but the milk texture was lovely and silky, the pour reasonably symmetrical and contrast was ok so all in all I was fairly content with this, apart from the little bubble where I pulled up instead of running across the edge.


----------



## Scotford

Meh


----------



## hotmetal

Oh stop it! Or I'm taking my ball home! If I'd poured that I'd be inviting all my friends round for a coffee party LOL!


----------



## Riz

I'd take a picture and frame it if that was one of mine. Unfortunately my blobs are not worthy of this thread!


----------



## hotmetal

Riz said:


> I'd take a picture and frame it if that was one of mine. Unfortunately my blobs are not worthy of this thread!


Not sure mine are really. Still there is the "latte art gone wrong" thread if you do one that's so bad it's funny. Sadly most of mine fall into that mediocre middle ground.

Getting there slowly.


----------



## Scotford

Nahhhhh, mine was all wonky with leaves out of place and got clouded round the base. Not a pro pour


----------



## Mrboots2u

Playing with hearts a little


----------



## Epic_Espresso

Trying to drink a little latte when... boom!


----------



## DoubleShot

Almost!


----------



## Scotford

Been busy making vids today


----------



## DoubleShot

Was just thinking earlier to ask if you could post some new videos but didn't as I realise you're probably rushed off your feet during service most of the time!


----------



## Mrboots2u

5oz cup , tulips, nom ....


----------



## Scotford

Noice!


----------



## Scotford

Wobbled at the last hurdle


----------



## Spooks

Cheers


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

First one is from today, getting to grips with my mew machine, second was from a few months ago, and third from a few days ago. I do far less coffee now in my new job, the middle one was at my peak. I'm a head barista and bar supervisor now, and a lot of my time is spent pulling pints instead of shots.


----------



## Mrboots2u

6oz nom - coffee courtesy of @Scotford - tasting delicious


----------



## Mrboots2u

Duplicate derp please delete


----------



## Mrboots2u

Triplicate derp please delete


----------



## jonbutler88

Submitted for your amusement, my first cappuccino attempt ever:









Look upon it and feel better about yourselves







Luckily it tasted better than it looks!


----------



## hotmetal

Happy Friday everyone. This isn't exactly up there with the likes of Scotford, Boots and Beanosaurus but still represents a reasonable effort by my standards!


----------



## hotmetal

13 duplicates.

Forum seems to be playing up this morning.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Freepour Tuesday










Freepour Thursday










FREEPOUR FRIDAY

(first attempt at a Ben Morrow thing)


----------



## mmmatron

More practice needed!


----------



## Scotford

Saw @Beanosaurus doing a Ben Morrow thing and got inspired!










Went a bit wonky with the base rosetta though


----------



## hotmetal

Go on, pick it up without spilling!

Given that we all know I wouldn't even know where to start; I just observed that yours looks like a girl dancing and Beanosaurus' looks like someone ducking mortar shells and shouting "incoming!" ?

I'll show you how it's done ... in about 10 years Lol


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm not sure what you would call this, except " not very good "










5oz cups are too small for stuff like this - that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm not sure what you would call this, except " not very good "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5oz cups are too small for stuff like this - that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it


Maybe I will enter the latte art comp based upon that effort


----------



## hotmetal

I'm seeing a judge with a wig there Boots. God knows what a psychologist would make of me after a Rorschach test! 5oz is a tiny cup though - my 7oz Acme cappa cups are tricky enough.

Edit: I just tried this and ended up with Marge Simpson doing the can can with 2 feather dusters. It was so bad I didn't take a pic.


----------



## Scotford

5oz cups make it all the more fun!!!


----------



## Beanosaurus

It was going so well then a wave of wonk hit me!

11stack in 5er


----------



## DoubleShot

Still mighty impressive! Tulip gently blowing on the wind, ha ha.


----------



## grumpydaddy

First time I really looked at this thread ....oh boy do I have a long way to go.

question: where did this art originate.... New Zealand?


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Little wee flat white tulip in Ikea glasses.


----------



## DoubleShot

Nice work there, lad.


----------



## Tackers

Fantastic shots in more than one way







as soon as I get an actual machine rather than my simple home setup, I will give this a go and post back.


----------



## hotmetal

TomBurtonArt that looks superb!

And Beanosaurus, despite any 'wonk' (LOL!), your milk texture always looks so perfect, I want to know your secret - you're miles ahead of me before the jug even gets tilted. Just the most amazing silky texture and mega contrast. I'm inspired but still mystified how I can replicate this.


----------



## Beanosaurus

hotmetal said:


> TomBurtonArt that looks superb!
> 
> And Beanosaurus, despite any 'wonk' (LOL!), your milk texture always looks so perfect, I want to know your secret - you're miles ahead of me before the jug even gets tilted. Just the most amazing silky texture and mega contrast. I'm inspired but still mystified how I can replicate this.


There is no secret, just lots of swirlyness!

Crema binds really well and really quickly so I unsettle it with a swirl and add a drop of milk.

If the crema is particularly clingy and has pitting on the top I'll sort of drape the milk over it to break it up.

Regarding texture - getting your milk right is 80% of the battle!


----------



## DoubleShot

His secret weapon is a Sage DB!


----------



## Jason1wood

I love looking at all the amazing artwork but it depresses me somewhat as I can't get a nice consistent texture and pour


----------



## hotmetal

You and me both bud. But the fun is in keeping trying and getting better. Journey not destination or something. It adds a frisson of excitement to every coffee - I already know it's 90-95% likely to taste good, but will I get good milk texture - and if so, will the pour be any good? The answer is probably no and no, but I've taken pics and looking through them, the practice is gradually paying off. Though at 2 'goes' a day it might be expected to take a while.


----------



## Mrboots2u

5oz of man v machine nom


----------



## Nod

> 5oz of man v machine nom


The latte art competitors just got more nervous...


----------



## MrShades

Mrboots2u said:


> 5oz of man v machine nom


Yeah, looks "OK" I 'spose.... but you are a bit of a one-trick-pony aren't you?

(Don't take this personally, the battle starts with the mind games.... Mainly as I don't stand a snowballs chance in hell against a pour like that!).


----------



## Mrboots2u

MrShades said:


> Yeah, looks "OK" I 'spose.... but you are a bit of a one-trick-pony aren't you?
> 
> (Don't take this personally, the battle starts with the mind games.... Mainly as I don't stand a snowballs chance in hell against a pour like that!).












True tho - one trick pony I am


----------



## hotmetal

I'm just "pony" full stop when it comes to latte art!


----------



## Mrboots2u

More variations on a theme


----------



## Rhys

Not fantastic, but my first effort with almond milk that actually tastes nice. More of an exercise in steaming than actual latté art.


----------



## NickdeBug

Mmmmmm...nutty


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## roaringboy

Best from me in a while... But still not great unfortunately


----------



## anton78

roaringboy said:


> Best from me in a while... But still not great unfortunately


Never mind that, is that a candle that smells like Parma violets?! I do love a Parma violet. The marmite of sweets


----------



## Scotford

Takeaway love today. 'Cortado' (5oz flattie basically)


----------



## hotmetal

Almost at the end of my Avenue Skyscraper. 7oz Acme cappa.


----------



## Scotford

Hot choc of the week so far










Been working on dem settas


----------



## MrShades

^^^^ that's just wrong... Humph! You probably just pour 'em in your sleep as well.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


>


#textbook


----------



## hotmetal

When are you going to run a latte art workshop for the rest of us ? (only half joking - if you did I would do my damnedest to be there)


----------



## Scotford

Also got in a couple of cheeky 3.5oz piccolo's today too:


----------



## hotmetal

Thimble FTW!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

my second ever attempt at a swan.


----------



## Scotford

Looks like a dragon!


----------



## Burnzy

Cheeky little rocko mountain from this morning!!! Gowgus!!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Oh Scotforrrrrrrrddddd...


----------



## hotmetal

Crikey looks like Beano is limbering up for a cockaccino contest in the not too distant future! Mummy bear and daddy bear get coffee - baby bear gets porridge!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy




----------



## anton78

Ran out of full fat milk so this is a mix of full and semi skimmed. Worked ok!


----------



## Scotford

Hi!


----------



## Scotford

@Beanosaurus


----------



## roaringboy

Flat white for me...










Hot choc for the missus...


----------



## Scotford

@Beanosaurus next task:


----------



## anton78

Scotford said:


> @Beanosaurus next task:


Next task: to pick it up without spelling any?


----------



## Scotford

Its just a slightly unlevel bartop.


----------



## anton78

Scotford said:


> Its just a slightly unlevel bartop.


That's what they all say.


----------



## Scotford

#surfacetension


----------



## anton78

Just giving customers their money's worth, right? Nobody's coming back for a top up at cafe scotford, that's for sure.


----------



## Scotford

Not when there's 7oz in a 6oz cup!


----------



## DoubleShot

#addedvalue


----------



## hotmetal

#cake to go with it?

?


----------



## Scotford

#nahhhhhta


----------



## Beanosaurus

@Scotford

Harrrrrrrrddddddddddd


----------



## damian

Just bought a couple double walled cappuccino glasses from Asda, poor attempt at some latte art however


----------



## Rhys

Hitting the Dark Woods coffee tonight. Darker than Casa's DSOL and you can taste the difference. Made 2 spro's and 2 flatties (6oz and 7oz). Here's my seconds 'spro and a 6oz (as my other half wanted the 7.) Needing some practice as I'm not getting my milk just right - but getting there.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Scotford said:


> Looks like a dragon!


it was the 1st March which is St David's day... I'm calling it a welsh dragon (thats my excuse


----------



## roaringboy

Wonky base!


----------



## Rhys

Saturday morning drinkies...










White (7oz) is almond milk, brown (6oz) is semi skimmed and then a straight 1:2 espro.

All Dark Woods DSOL. Yummy (7oz is for my partner and has 1/2 a spoon of sugar in the mylk when the steam it).

Have to get some practice in for the forum latte art comp


----------



## TheBeehive

The girl and I had a latte art comp this morning.


----------



## anton78

roaringboy said:


> Wonky base!


Three words: latte art comp

You know it makes sense.


----------



## Scotford

Happy mother's day!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Been swanning around at work today...


----------



## Scotford

Latte bwoy, are you chunking a big single tulip base then rosettaing into that?


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Scotford said:


> Latte bwoy, are you chunking a big single tulip base then rosettaing into that?


Single base layer - but push it right to the far side of the cup then push a Rosetta into it. I've tried a multi-layer tulip swan and it just never works for me. Always ends up wonky.


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## Scotford

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Single base layer - but push it right to the far side of the cup then push a Rosetta into it. I've tried a multi-layer tulip swan and it just never works for me. Always ends up wonky.


Try a stacked tulip swan, curving the stack up to one side. I've never been able to get them looking quite right


----------



## roaringboy

Forgot to take a pic when full!


----------



## garydyke1

Anyone else notice milk change this week (well Sainsburys semi skimmed anyway...) Seeming harder to get a good texture all of a sudden. Perhaps the diet is changing .

In a rare moment of decent texturing today


----------



## hotmetal




----------



## MrShades

Need more practice....


----------



## Scotford

5oz extra shot flat white


----------



## DoubleShot

Does that make it a double or triple shot?


----------



## hotmetal

It makes it an espresso macchiato by my reckoning if it's all that coffee in a 5oz... ?


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Does that make it a double or triple shot?


52g espresso in the cup. A full shot plus one half of a split.


----------



## markf

Really need to work on the symmetry and the cut through at the end


----------



## Scotford

markf said:


> Really need to work on the symmetry and the cut through at the end


Are you a leftie?


----------



## markf

Scotford said:


> Are you a leftie?


Yeah haha.


----------



## hotmetal

Either that or Australian ?


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## anton78

Hair accessory duck needs caffeine too...


----------



## jeebsy

20160306_221343 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  20160306_175524 by wjheenan, on Flickr

  20160305_192520 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## DoubleShot

You can tell which members are already limbering up for the upcoming latte art smackdown, lol!


----------



## anton78

Have you entered yet?


----------



## Spooks

Scotford said:


> 5oz extra shot flat white


Curious how you do Swans? Saying that I can barely do tulips lol


----------



## Scotford

Spooks said:


> Curious how you do Swans? Saying that I can barely do tulips lol


I generally do a rosetta base and bring it up to one side as I pull back then go back down the side of that rosetta into the 'feathers', finishing with a dump back into the 'neck and head'.

I'll get a vid together tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## damian

Rave chatswood blend in my cup this morning. Another poor attempt at latte art. Might start posting these in the Latte Art Gone Bad thread


----------



## DoubleShot

Dunno why but I often end up with an additional pattern going up the right hand side of the cup. Anyone suggest why or how I can prevent it?


----------



## jeebsy

Looks like you're slightly off centre and the bias is causing extra layers to go to one side


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## MediumRoastSteam




----------



## Scotford

Swanning around


----------



## DoubleShot

He always makes it look so easy in the videos. Humph!


----------



## anton78

DoubleShot said:


> He always makes it look so easy in the videos. Humph!


He seems to do it so fast too. It's amazing.


----------



## DoubleShot

No wonder he can make around 500 drinks per day!


----------



## hotmetal

When I watched it the Illuminati scrambled my vision during the most interesting part - which I shall refer to as the Secret Squiggle. Can't have that info available to just anyone on the Internets.


----------



## hotmetal

If that is 'swanning around', and the best I can manage is an upside down heart, would that be 'arsing around'? And if it's the right way up when I drink it, would that be 'arse about face'?


----------



## Spooks

Scotford said:


> Swanning around


Bloody 'ell you make that look easy


----------



## Scotford

Fixed the scrambled bit now...

Bonus clip:


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> No wonder he can make around 500 drinks per day!


Let's beat 650 today then eh...


----------



## DoubleShot

Seriously, and you pour latte art onto all or the majority of those milk based drinks?!


----------



## NateChat




----------



## Beanosaurus

Seen some swans floating about this in this thread...


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Seriously, and you pour latte art onto all or the majority of those milk based drinks?!


Yep. At the very least we chuck a heart on it.

Just checked and we're on 576 with 2 hours to go...


----------



## DoubleShot

#mostimpressive


----------



## roaringboy

Two from today. Crap rosetta and a reasonable tulip


----------



## Beanosaurus

roaringboy said:


> Two from today. Crap rosetta and a reasonable tulip


The Rosetta is wonderful!!


----------



## Scotford

There is nothing crap about that rosetta!


----------



## AMCD300

I would give my left arm to be able to produce latte art like that...


----------



## roaringboy

Milk was overstretched!


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah, but that means you lose 1 point for overstretching, and gain an extra 2 points for being *able* to pour a good rosetta even with dry foam. ?☕


----------



## NateChat

One day..


----------



## Beanosaurus

Weird one, the milk wasn't homogenous so the first drop onto the crema did straaaaange stuff...


----------



## Mrboots2u

1% milk ftw....basic and boring practice for Tuesday


----------



## MrShades

Basic and boring and waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay beyond my capability!


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy




----------



## Scotford

Swan with phallus:


----------



## Scotford

Here's a not so silly swan:


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

More swan practice:


----------



## Beanosaurus

You swan't some???










(Looks more like a sly goose)


----------



## Missy

Beanosaurus said:


> You swan't some???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Looks more like a sly goose)


Is that swan/goose smoking?! If so I hope it's outside!


----------



## christos_geo

Not quite the swan, but once in a while I end up with a half decent rosetta, although skinny, off the Gaggia


----------



## NateChat

Nowhere near your guys' level, but I'll get there


----------



## Beanosaurus

#baristaoptimism


----------



## Missy

Beanosaurus said:


> #baristaoptimism


Guys *always* think it's bigger than it actually is!


----------



## Scotford

Been at the jap style pours today


----------



## MrShades

.... And I bet it looks dead easy when you do it - dagnamit!


----------



## hotmetal

Off to Japan soon. If I find a coffee shop that serves me one of those I'll be well chuffed.

In other news, they have more varieties of KitKat in Japan than anywhere else in the world. A coffee would go nicely with a KitKat, especially a cherry blossom flavoured one and a nice light roast bean.


----------



## marcuswar

My two sons went to Japan about 8 months ago and brought back a few bags of green tea flavoured kit kats. Very strange to see a green coloured kitkat but they were actually not as bad as they sounded but give me a 'normal' kitkat anyday.


----------



## Scotford

Had a drunken to-go pour-off with a couple of other head baristas I know tonight. Killed them with this spiral:










Tequila works wonders


----------



## c_squared




----------



## markf

Probably my best pour in awhile


----------



## coffeechap

Rave signature


----------



## coffeechap

And in an espresso cup


----------



## Mrboots2u

5oz -


----------



## MrShades

Nice one Bootsy!


----------



## coffeechap

2.5 oz


----------



## Missy

They are so cute!


----------



## Scotford

Swans










(2 mocha, 1 soy flat white)


----------



## Missy

Scotford said:


> Swans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2 mocha, 1 soy flat white)


That soy flat white looks amazing. I think I may have to start stalking you. If you notice a drooly lady peering through the windows, it's just me.


----------



## Scotford

I'd better not publicly state where I've been poached by then.


----------



## risky

Scotford said:


> I'd better not publicly state where I've been poached by then.


I think you should.


----------



## MrShades

risky said:


> I think you should.


Starbucks?


----------



## jlarkin

Scotford said:


> I'd better not publicly state where I've been poached by then.


On the move again? Hope it means very good things are afoot!


----------



## Scotford

Downsizing but upping my coffee standard. Federation in Brixton. Cannot WAIT to get back on a Mythos and PB combo!


----------



## markf

Ah damn! I was just at federation 2 weekends ago. Had a great flat white there. All the best for the move scotford!


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Jason1wood

"Shakes head"


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Scotford

Cheeky little 5oz


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wonky layered 5oz

Stonking coffee though - Adado from Saundlang in nottm ( thanks @Xpenno ) serous Yirg .


----------



## Scotford

Today's one and only bday pour before a meeting now time to go and PARTY!










5oz


----------



## anton78

It's sort of Friday today.


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> Today's one and only bday pour before a meeting now time to go and PARTY!


Your birthday, if so, many happy returns fella!


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Mrboots2u

6oz


----------



## Spooks

My wife's birthday flat white and my own, tasted better than they look


----------



## Mrboots2u

5oz


----------



## Glenn

Not bad at all Martin!


----------



## Scotford

Glenn said:


> Not bad at all Martin!


*ups game*


----------



## roaringboy

Mr and Mrs


----------



## Scotford

Bit rushed


----------



## coffeechap

6oz


----------



## Mrboots2u

6oz


----------



## coffeechap

So looking forward to round two bootsie


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> So looking forward to round two bootsie


If he Ever tells us who and when


----------



## glevum

Thought i'd better try Raves Chatswood with milky!


----------



## hotmetal

Wobbly pour Wednesday and a bit too bubbletastic for my liking.


----------



## Rhys

One of my better efforts.. 6oz


----------



## DoubleShot

^^^

Niice cup! 

Latte art, not bad neither.


----------



## roaringboy

Not too bad, bit wonky...


----------



## Mrboots2u

I bet I'll never get near this in competition tonight


----------



## Missy

I'm still waiting for someone to write the magic word in microfoam, though I'm guessing Scotford would have needed to be in the contest for that to happen!


----------



## Scotford

Missy said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to write the magic word in microfoam, though I'm guessing Scotford would have needed to be in the contest for that to happen!


Letters are actually really easy. All it takes is slightly over texturing and pretty much drawing them on the top of the drink. Not too unlike a slowsetta.


----------



## Scotford

Final pours in SW4:










Onwards and upwards!


----------



## christos_geo

when life gives you lemons...


----------



## NickdeBug

Is that Janet Jackson?


----------



## anton78

It's still Friday.


----------



## anton78

christos_geo said:


> when life gives you lemons...


Beethoven?


----------



## Rhys

Little 6oz Rosetta.. Getting better. This one was made with York Corfee Emporium's decaf blend.


----------



## christos_geo

anton78 said:


> Beethoven?


Haha brilliant


----------



## coffeechap

The last of my rave Sumatran


----------



## Mrboots2u

A selection of " hmm not quite "


----------



## coffeechap

A stacked heart


----------



## coffeechap

Need to keep practicing


----------



## coffeechap

Half way through a pour and this little fella appears!


----------



## NickdeBug

coffeechap said:


> Half way through a pour and this little fella appears!
> 
> View attachment 20235


I'm sure that I saw him on X-Files


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## garydyke1




----------



## DoubleShot

Over stretched milk...denied!


----------



## mmmatron

Doh


----------



## DoubleShot

Still decent!


----------



## DoubleShot

Unfortunately, more often than not I'm still over-stretching my milk!


----------



## DoubleShot

Did look better straight after I poured it but smartphone battery literally died and shutdown when I went to take a photo. Had to run and grab a charger. Took a while for phone to come back to life by which time latte art had started to dissipate!


----------



## Mrboots2u

@DoubleShot start pouring in the middle of the cup !!!!! Not the back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleShot

I'm consciously 'trying' to do that. Clearly, not there...yet! 

Will keep trying though, lol!


----------



## Scotford

First thing I am doing with the company card is buying some non-wonky jugs.










-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## DoubleShot

Mrboots2u said:


> @DoubleShot start pouring in the middle of the cup !!!!! Not the back


Following the above advice, this happened...










Not a great pour but, at least design isn't smashing up against the back wall of the cup. So, progress, even if only baby steps, lol!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford

When you have a spare moment (rare for you, I know!) can you post a video please showing the start of your pour and how you manage the great looking wrap-around fine lines?

TIA


----------



## marcuswar

This mornings breakfast... a lovely Coffee Compass "Cherry Cherry" flat white


----------



## marcuswar

DoubleShot said:


> Following the above advice, this happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great pour but, at least design isn't smashing up against the back wall of the cup. So, progress, even if only baby steps, lol!


That looks lovely silky smooth microfoam DS. I wish I could get mine as smooth.


----------



## NateChat

My skill is nowhere you guys' but I'll share anyway









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateChat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleShot

Don't say that...I'm using the excuse that, more often than not, I can't produce decent steamed milk hence the not very good latte art. And I'm sticking to it until such time as things improve, lol!


----------



## NateChat

I reckon my milk is sorted most of the time. It's the control of the pour 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markf




----------



## coffeechap

markf said:


>


nice one is that with your new jug?


----------



## DoubleShot

Another victim of wonky jug, lol!


----------



## markf

coffeechap said:


> nice one is that with your new jug?


Yup! I find it somewhat easier to do latte art with the rattleware as compared to the motta I was using. Took some getting used to initially though!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cheeky 5oz









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anton78

Bet I don't manage anything like this tomorrow....


----------



## NickdeBug

I've got one of those cups!

Maybe I will just pretend Patrick has labelled them wrong and your pour is actually mine!

I think the Oatly might be a bit lumpy


----------



## DoubleShot

I also have one of those foundrycoffeeroasters d'Ancap competition cups.

Look great, don't they?


----------



## anton78

Let's not forget about what's in the cup


----------



## Rhys

There be Dark Arts at work tonight... Well, in my cup at least


















A little 6oz flattie


----------



## coffeechap

Too late for coffee but what the hell


----------



## coffeechap

Breakfast anyone?


----------



## Missy

coffeechap said:


> Breakfast anyone?
> 
> View attachment 20320


Do you deliver? I've been awake all night. That looks lush.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Breakfast mark II

5 oz ... Adado - Bonanza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotford

Missy said:


> I've been awake all night.


I know that feel. At work at 7 straight from the LM party.

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## NickdeBug

roaringboy said:


>


Mmmmm.

I just want to stick a straw in that and slurp it up


----------



## roaringboy

NickdeBug said:


> Mmmmm.
> 
> I just want to stick a straw in that and slurp it up


Sorry chap, beat you to it...


----------



## coffeechap

Brunch ?


----------



## NickdeBug

Does an almond croissant count?


----------



## coffeechap

Lunch ?


----------



## coffeechap

Think I am ready for boots


----------



## NickdeBug

1st ever attempt at tulip

View attachment 20356


----------



## anton78

Blimey. Decent first dig!


----------



## anton78

I tried a swan.


----------



## coffeechap

NickdeBug said:


> 1st ever attempt at tulip
> 
> View attachment 20356


Nice one you will be layering it up in no time


----------



## The resurrection

Starting to see an improvement more practice required me thinks


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Think I am ready for boots
> 
> View attachment 20355


Won't take much ... The Rosetta will give me a stroke


----------



## DoubleShot

Still suffering from wonky jug problem, lol!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Better Rosetta than me - start more towards the middle of the cup tho .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickdeBug

coffeechap said:


> Nice one you will be layering it up in no time


this might be a bit premature.

my first attempt also proved to be my best.

the rest looked a bit....odd


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Always room for improvement, but still happy with this nonetheless.


----------



## Scotford

Urgh. Still struggling with wonky, dented jugs.










-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford

We can only dream of managing anything half as good as that!

Video please of above pour, as and when you can.

Cheers.


----------



## Scotford

Yeah when I get a straight jug maybe

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters

Not bad for a roaster ✌


----------



## Scotford

Stacking a 4.5oz

-insert punderful wit here-


----------



## DoubleShot

#smashesitouttathepark


----------



## anton78

Why doesn't mine look like Scotford's? I'm guessing lack of talent...


----------



## NickdeBug

That's the semi-peeled onion that I have previously perfected.

Main cause seemed to be a heavy hand on the cut through, as well as drawing the line too far back to the rim


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

anton78 said:


> Why doesn't mine look like Scotford's? I'm guessing lack of talent...


wouldnt beat yourself up too much.

I reckon Scotford pours more in one day than some of us do in a month, maybe more. But id estimate 20x the average home user. Fast forward 20 years then criticise yourself !

Not trying to take anything away from scotford there.

And now am wondering how many he does pour ? I guesstimated 500 per week,, probably out by miles


----------



## anton78

Jumbo Ratty said:


> wouldnt beat yourself up too much.
> 
> I reckon Scotford pours more in one day than some of us do in a month, maybe more. But id estimate 20x the average home user. Fast forward 20 years then criticise yourself !
> 
> Not trying to take anything away from scotford there.
> 
> And now am wondering how many he does pour ? I guesstimated 500 per week,, probably out by miles


You're right of course, practise does make... well, better. It's fun drinking the getting better bit too...


----------



## Scotford

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I guesstimated 500 per week,, probably out by miles


I'd go with closer to a couple of thousand milk drinks.


----------



## DoubleShot

And the winner of most pours per day/week/month of anyone here goes to...Scotford.

Take a bow son!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Scotford said:


> I'd go with closer to a couple of thousand milk drinks.


Wow, , just wow. Thats quite a accomplishment.


----------



## DoubleShot

Foiled by over-stretched milk yet AGAIN!


----------



## Mrboots2u

@DoubleShot that's the best ive seen you do . Well done


----------



## DoubleShot

It's thanks to you for continually reminding me to start pouring in the centre of the cup!


----------



## coffeechap

Getting ready!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

DoubleShot said:


> Foiled by over-stretched milk yet AGAIN!


Agree with Boots,, thats the best ive seen you do.

Looks fantastic texture to me,,,, very drinkable


----------



## Mrboots2u

@coffeechap - you won't need to stack that good - your the only one that can do a decent Rosetta so your are already in the final mate ......

But what is going in now .. Who is through ? When is the draw ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleShot

It went down in just a few greedy gulps, very drinkable. Last of Coffee Compass Sweet Bourbon.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Still have a mediocre tulip game to fall back on










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleShot

Too modest, boots, your tulip stacking is right up there with the best (Scotford, Taylorthelatteboy and coffeechap) on here imo.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Too modest, boots, your tulip stacking is right up there with the best (Scotford, Taylorthelatteboy and coffeechap) on here imo.


Kind words - scotford and Taylor wipe the floor with me ( as they should







)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> Getting ready!
> 
> View attachment 20412
> 
> 
> View attachment 20413


Excellent - let's see the rosettas


----------



## NateChat

opinions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Milk looks good . It's a Rosetta ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateChat

Mrboots2u said:


> Milk looks good . It's a Rosetta ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I generally just shake the jug and hope for the best! Will post some more.


----------



## NateChat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

NateChat said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Start your pour nearer the middle of the cup ... Keep the wiggle going alot longer til it start to fill the cup ...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Winged tulips . More work to be done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Room for a couple more layers think .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obnic

Friday.... finally


----------



## anton78

Sort of.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateChat

One day...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateChat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

NateChat said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Start simple ... Try this


----------



## NateChat

Will give that a shot. I never stop the pour to be honest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotford

> Start simple ... Try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -insert punderful wit here-


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Try this:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BECp4CCEKfd/
> 
> -insert punderful wit here-


3 rosetta's one cup ...lolzzzzzzzz


----------



## Scotford

3.5oz piccolo. Crazy good Yirg in there today.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Boots Blah blah blah , tulips 6oz blah blah blah ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap

That's nice boots


----------



## coffeechap

Afternoon brew


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ah Rosetta my old foe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

One from me ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap

2 for the guests


----------



## glevum

Supper...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Glevum - if you weren't so shy and retiring you would wipe the floor with us left in the latte art comp









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glevum

Lol, doubt that. been some excellent entries this year


----------



## Mrboots2u

glevum said:


> Lol, doubt that. been some excellent entries this year


Too modest as always ..... and you would be too good for me


----------



## Scotford

Trying sample roasts. Roasted yesterday so waaaay too fresh for any decent definition on the art.


----------



## marcuswar

Coffee Compass' Sweet Bourbon


----------



## Scotford




----------



## NickdeBug

Alien rosetta

View attachment 20577


----------



## Mrboots2u

Stacking a 5oz ....


----------



## Scotford




----------



## NateChat

I'll get there...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

@NateChat looking good start more towards the middle of the cup and less of a stream on cut through ( poss raise jug higher ) and your there


----------



## christos_geo

Poor effort, but struggling so much in getting pourable microfoam on the Duetto. I feel my whirlpool during texturing is waaayy too vigorous inadvertently causing unwanted incorporation of air at its centre. Any suggestions as to where the wand is best positioned when using a 4-hole tip and steaming ~200 ml of milk? Submerging deeper did not seem to help much.










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## glevum




----------



## Jumbo Ratty

glevum said:


>


Thats like a work of art. very nice indeed


----------



## damian

Seeing a little progress...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotford

damian said:


> Seeing a little progress...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! get your side to side wiggle more fluid and you'll have it nailed!


----------



## Mrboots2u

christos_geo said:


> Poor effort, but struggling so much in getting pourable microfoam on the Duetto. I feel my whirlpool during texturing is waaayy too vigorous inadvertently causing unwanted incorporation of air at its centre. Any suggestions as to where the wand is best positioned when using a 4-hole tip and steaming ~200 ml of milk? Submerging deeper did not seem to help much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk







This works for small amounts of milk for me won't an aurelia 4 whole top


----------



## christos_geo

Mrboots2u said:


>


Thank you Boots! Have watched everything out there, feel defeated coming from getting great results on single hole Gaggia to what I thought would be a walk in the park. Changed to burn me wand and the 4 hole but get this massive whirlpool. Might try and video. I feel it's also because the wand is so short and stumpy before it bends I just can't get the angle in the pitcher right as the kink gets in the way. Anyone know of a longer and straighter steam arm that would fit the Duetto and where to get it from? Thank you!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

What's the fitting on the duetto . In all honesty it's just practice

Coffee hit do some stuff

I have an aurelia arm and tip on mine . Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christos_geo

Mrboots2u said:


> What's the fitting on the duetto . In all honesty it's just practice
> 
> Coffee hit do some stuff
> 
> I have an aurelia arm and tip on mine . Love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a fairly standard fully articulating ball joint connection, should fit the Aurelia arm. Might see if anyone stocks it. Think they actually made the steam wand longer on the mk3 and mk4 Duetto so perhaps BB also have some. It's just that whirlpool is more like tornado! But totally agree about practice, excuses and having something to blame is just easier to cope with 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

That was tasty...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shuikit

I think I'm getting the hang of pouring a rosetta, happy with these ones.


----------



## NateChat




----------



## Rhys

Got a good pour, felt good and with Oatly Barista milk as well. Pleased with this one


















Think I would've ruined it trying to stack more.. York Coffee Emporium decaf blend as well for herself. Mine didn't come out as well with semi skimmed.. Typical!


----------



## Scotford

Dem wings though


----------



## Mrboots2u

" now boots what you need to do is start nearer the middle of the cup "

" yes boots I know this ...."


----------



## scottgough

Definitely need to up my game here, you all put me to shame. I think it's time I got some practice in!


----------



## Rhys

Im quite liking this Oatly Barista stuff...


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## DoubleShot

Nearly but not quite...


----------



## Mrboots2u

5oz - peaked way too soon








@anton78


----------



## hotmetal

@DoubleShot your pours are looking good these days bud!


----------



## DoubleShot

hotmetal said:


> @DoubleShot your pours are looking good these days bud!


Talk of the devil...

Was only thinking earlier that I haven't seen any posts from you recently since your globe trotting Karate trip to Japan.

Beginners luck, lol! If/when I manage to texture the milk somewhere close to how I'm supposed to, I can usually then produce something resembling a...'pattern'.

Second biggest tip I've picked up was from Mrboots2u who reminded me to start pouring in the middle of the cup!

Another is to lift the spout (at least one inch) when cutting through at the end in order to avoid pulling your whole design down and producing an 'onion' looking effect. Something I used to previously do, far too often, ha ha! 

Try it, it helps!


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## DoubleShot

After recent efforts in the first semi-final of the latte art contest, I dedicate this one to @anton78 and @Mrboots2u


----------



## anton78

Still can't believe you didn't enter it. That would've wiped the floor with mine.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> After recent efforts in the first semi-final of the latte art contest, I dedicate this one to @anton78 and @Mrboots2u


Looking good but you know what I'm going to say .....

Get a piece of cellotape but I just behind the middle of the cup that will be your guide for staying there. Pour I front of it


----------



## DoubleShot

A family member was passing through to whom I offered a coffee. Made above in under 2 mins flat, start to finish, had no idea I'd manage what I did with that pour!

Yes, I know, started pouring too close to the back of the cup, again!

Will continue trying to rectify...


----------



## DoubleShot

anton78 said:


> Still can't believe you didn't enter it. That would've wiped the floor with mine.


I'm rubbish at texturing milk, lol!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Entertaining in laws

Yummy Hb brazillian


----------



## Missy

Mrboots2u said:


> Entertaining in laws
> 
> Yummy Hb brazillian


You obviously like yours then... That said mine moan if they don't get instant...


----------



## Scotford

Idun anuvver spirolol


----------



## anton78

Experimenting with splitting a shot as Mrs Anton wants to reduce her caffeine intake. Tasted milky...


----------



## hotmetal

anton78 said:


> Experimenting with splitting a shot as Mrs Anton wants to reduce her caffeine intake. Tasted milky...


I'm not sure if this amounts to coffee heresy (can't be worse than drowning it in milk though), but what about mixing a bag of decent decaf beans with a bag of similar non-decaf beans? Although of course then you get half-power coffee too, but at least it won't be too milky and then you can have another!


----------



## anton78

hotmetal said:


> I'm not sure if this amounts to coffee heresy (can't be worse than drowning it in milk though), but what about mixing a bag of decent decaf beans with a bag of similar non-decaf beans? Although of course then you get half-power coffee too, but at least it won't be too milky and then you can have another!


I guess one problem I'd find is the decaf I use needs a ridiculously fine grind compared to the house blend, so that might cause issues.

Plus getting burned at the stake of course.

On full fat milk at the minute as a result of the competition fun. Will switch back to semi skimmed shortly, which should help.

In the meantime I can of course have a proper double to myself


----------



## Dunk

I feel like this one went well this morning


----------



## Beanosaurus

Slightly different, slightly wonky.


----------



## Scotford

Beano your rosettas are getting scary good!!!


----------



## Scotford

@anton78 you could always look into bigger doses and higher yields. Have a read of THIS


----------



## garydyke1

I time travelled back to before phones had cameras built in and all coffee was Kenyan French roast


----------



## DoubleShot

@Beanosaurus and @garydyke1 shoulda been in the latte art competition, me feels! 

#smashingrosettaslads


----------



## Beanosaurus

DoubleShot said:


> @Beanosaurus and @garydyke1 shoulda been in the latte art competition, me feels!
> 
> #smashingrosettaslads


I was, and I got smashed by Boots with a technically complex and tidy pour!


----------



## DoubleShot

So you were, boots is rather good though so don't feel too bad lad.


----------



## anton78

DoubleShot said:


> So you were, boots is rather good though so don't feel too bad lad.


He's awful at tulips though...


----------



## Scotford

I do have to say, Antons tulip was a proper killer!


----------



## anton78

Scotford said:


> I do have to say, Antons tulip was a proper killer!


Cheers dude. Need to focus on those Rosies now. Although I'm enjoying a lot of straight espresso right now. Not had enough recently


----------



## NickdeBug

Scotford said:


> I do have to say, Antons tulip was a proper killer!


tell me about it!!!


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## glevum

As it seems to be rosetta Friday........

A bit of a chubby one!


----------



## anton78

NickdeBug said:


> tell me about it!!!


*blush*

Still going out though!


----------



## Scotford

Been a while... Its actually MY Friday (finally)

Crap mac 2.5oz










4oz


----------



## Slee

This is my... I'm going for a rosetta Oh rubbish I've started too far over, I'll try a tulip next to it to make it a wave... Did I pull it off?


----------



## coffeechap

A couple of flatties


----------



## Wobin19

This evenings effort.


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters

Stinking hangover Rosetta


----------



## coffeechap

Lazy Sunday morning layers


----------



## Nod

> Lazy Sunday morning layers


Lovely looking milk.. U doing that on the gs3? If so how..I use a 250ml jug and never get it that nice


----------



## NickdeBug

A little too much air in the milk, but not to bad on the frond count

View attachment 20841


Tasted delicious


----------



## christos_geo

And now for something random.. The evil cravendale monster..


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Lazy Sunday morning layers
> 
> View attachment 20840


Sunday evening stacking


----------



## NateChat

Messed up my milk.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Morning Batch for the milk lovers in the house


----------



## Wobin19

Silky milk boots, I need to work on that.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wobin19 said:


> Silky milk boots, I need to work on that.


It's all on the milk - without a good texture it all goes to pot


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Beanosaurus - you want Rosetta - I'll give you Rosetta ( not as good as yours though







)


----------



## Wobin19

Happy with the wiggle but milk still not quite there. Tasted good though - Skyscraper from Avenue.


----------



## DoubleShot

A double shot of espresso plus milk chaser, lol!


----------



## Wobin19

DoubleShot said:


> A double shot of espresso plus milk chaser, lol!


Must admit the FW was for the missus, but there might have been another Double Shot within 20 minutes !


----------



## DoubleShot

In other words, tasty...nom nom?! ☕


----------



## Rhys

Another decaf, this time subtle tasting Almond milk. I'm getting almond and Oatly to steam better than normal semi-skimmed.... maybe I should stock up on Oatly Barista stuff..


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## DoubleShot

Didn't finish the top/end part off for some unknown reason!


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Jumbo Ratty




----------



## DoubleShot

Semi-skimmed milk...usually my arch nemesis but not on this rare occasion, lol!


----------



## michaelg

A few recent efforts since getting back into espresso based coffee with the Sage DB.


----------



## anton78

Moved back to semi skimmed after the latte art comp fun. Need to re-learn! Cheeky 2.5oz here.


----------



## DoubleShot

Challenged myself to having a go in a 5oz for a change...


----------



## DoubleShot

Back to 6oz...


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Challenged myself to having a go in a 5oz for a change...





DoubleShot said:


> Back to 6oz...


Your really getting better .

I'll have a educated guess how you can get betterer

Pic one milk possibly little too thick

Pic two - milk may be too thin


----------



## DoubleShot

correct

and correct

Milk texture not being right is my main problem!


----------



## DoubleShot

Choc sprinkles anyone?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nailed it. Now try another pattern ...


----------



## NateChat

Sort of impressed with this


----------



## Scotford

Dented mah jug


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## anton78

Warming up for the final boots? I expect some kind of rocky-esque training regime.


----------



## Mrboots2u

anton78 said:


> Warming up for the final boots? I expect some kind of rocky-esque training regime.


Lol... All my kitchen and coffee gear has relocated to the front room - while we have some work done So unless you count shifting the bleeding stuff around


----------



## anton78

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol... All my kitchen and coffee gear has relocated to the front room - while we have some work done So unless you count shifting the bleeding stuff around


It's a start. Although you could leave it there - who needs tv when you've got live free pour events going on. You could put a live stream of the final on pay per view. Split screen with @coffeechap. I'd pay for that. We could call it the 'Royal Fumble' or something.


----------



## coffeechap

Limbering up


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> Limbering up


..for what???


----------



## coffeechap

For that pesky northerner


----------



## DoubleShot

Messed up ma milk!


----------



## DoubleShot

Lop-sided jug!


----------



## coffeechap

My 5.30 flattie


----------



## Scotford

Is it the weekend yet???


----------



## Jumbo Ratty




----------



## Riz

Thought I'd throw something into the mix just to change the names up from the usual suspects.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Is it the weekend yet???


Is it f***


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> My 5.30 flattie
> 
> View attachment 20910


Are you left handed


----------



## The resurrection

Just got the duetto stem tips from bella barista for the BREWTUS taking a bit of getting used to much quicker than with the Expobar standard single hole.


----------



## hotmetal

I'm fairly pleased with this, from a fill, texture and symmetry perspective. And it's Friday.

7oz Acme and the coffee is Rave Finca Argentina.


----------



## anton78

hotmetal said:


> I'm fairly pleased with this, from a fill, texture and symmetry perspective. And it's Friday.


All excellent reasons to be pleased.


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers. It's not perfect, slightly fuzzy due to a tiny bit too much air, a bit of a bow wave and if I was being picky the handle should move round a tiny bit more, but it might be the best one from me yet. Takes a long time to get the hang of when you're pulling 2 a day on average!


----------



## anton78

hotmetal said:


> Cheers. It's not perfect, slightly fuzzy due to a tiny bit too much air, a bit of a bow wave and if I was being picky the handle should move round a tiny bit more, but it might be the best one from me yet. Takes a long time to get the hang of when you're pulling 2 a day on average!


That's it exactly. I picked up some old beans recently and used them for practice. That was useful.


----------



## anton78

Friday you say? Golf in the afternoon you say? Magnificent.


----------



## hotmetal

I just tried a tulip that was supposed to be like yours. Hideously off centre. Just as well I'm not trying to play golf this afternoon LOL!


----------



## anton78

hotmetal said:


> I just tried a tulip that was supposed to be like yours. Hideously off centre. Just as well I'm not trying to play golf this afternoon LOL!


Just claim you meant it.


----------



## hotmetal

Yeah, symmetry is old hat - goes back to the old monastic scribes of the dark ages. Where's the dynamic tension that a nice asymmetric layout can bring? I have this argument constantly with my design clients - now I just need to convince you lot that my dodgy pours are actually 'avant garde' ?


----------



## DoubleShot

Had a bit of a wobble/blip near the end, much like how Arsenal's season has gone!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Making coffee in the living room isn't much fun .. This was was tasty though Nekisse from caravan


----------



## Scotford




----------



## billybizarre

Delonghi Icona with non-pressurised basket and Momentum Modern Standard beans. Pretty satisfied with this effort.


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> much like how Arsenal's season has gone!


#frownyface


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## coffeechap

Yum yum


----------



## Scotford

Nuvver phoenix mac


----------



## DoubleShot

They look so nice, reckon I could glug 2 or 3 of those down, back-to-back!


----------



## Scotford

That was actually a really hard pour as I'd pulled a 55g shot which left under a cm of space in the cup to pour into


----------



## DoubleShot

That's even more...WOW!


----------



## roaringboy

Finally one I'm proud of - I've been shocking of late!


----------



## coffeechap

Lazy Sunday pour


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Outlier??


----------



## glevum

Just about managed this after last nights Knob Creek


----------



## Scotford

Dem lines


----------



## Scotford

My gang are getting good, my hand, my trainees mac!


----------



## Wobin19

DoubleShot said:


> correct
> 
> and correct
> 
> Milk texture not being right is my main problem!


Sounds familiar!


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Mrboots2u

Ladies and gentlemen I give you

Rubber duckie


----------



## NickdeBug

where was that one last night! (minus the stylus bits of course







)


----------



## coffeechap

NickdeBug said:


> where was that one last night! (minus the stylus bits of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


He doesn't need help with the free pour category, stuffing me out of site on that One, but agree it's amazing what you can do without pressure!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yep it's easy to pour when your not on a time schedule ...


----------



## garydyke1

attempt at embossed / 3D tulip... fail


----------



## Scotford




----------



## Mrboots2u

Too late

For coffee .. Nah not when friends come round


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Too late
> 
> For coffee .. Nah not when friends come round


Where were these yesterday???


----------



## Scotford

Takeaway 5oz love.










Phoenix with eyebrows! (Super crap quality pic)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Back from work 5oz


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That's the way to do it.


----------



## DoubleShot

Somewhat easier when the pressure is off and man's a little more relaxed!


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## hotmetal

A bit lame compared to Boots' pics but here's my Three Pour Thursday effort.


----------



## DoubleShot

Starting to look dangerous there hotmetal, well done!


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Scotford

Meh


----------



## anton78

Scotford said:


> Meh


Fnarr


----------



## Missy

Scotford said:


> Meh


By heck that's a big one!!


----------



## anton78

Missy said:


> By heck that's a big one!!


It's a matter of perspective.


----------



## Burnzy

Nice one from this morning. Tanzanian beans.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

A quick 6oz flattie from this morning...


----------



## michaelg

One from this afternoon:










Not quite perfect but tasted delicious! Last of my Polish roaster beans (Ethiopian this time).


----------



## roaringboy

Simple pour but I was really pleased with the texture. Tasted bloody lovely too. Hasbean Brazilian fazenda cachoeira de grama pulped natural yellow bourbon - yum yum yum! Definitely still my favourite bean.


----------



## Rhys

erm... couldn't wait as it looked tasty.. at least I remembered to take a pic before I finished it..


----------



## anton78

6:45 on a Sunday morning, with a curry hangover. Still working on the rosettas but this is more medicinal than anything!


----------



## coffeechap

The coffee before Everyone else gets up


----------



## christos_geo

Replacing steam arm on the Duetto with a longer one made a massive difference! My original one was so stumpy you could hardly get it to reach milk.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Moody Sunday


----------



## Scotford




----------



## anton78

Rocko mountain reserve from foundry. Nom. One of the best things about this is that Mrs Anton doesn't like it so I get the whole bag to myself.


----------



## DoubleShot

Huge wobble throughout, a bit like the one that other team from North London had yesterday when being thrashed 5-1 by Newcastle!

Cheers fellas, did us a huge favour. Now get yourself back into the Premier League season after next!


----------



## Mrboots2u

One from me .... Working on the layers ...


----------



## coffeechap

narrow spout jug 4 oz cup


----------



## Mrboots2u

6oz fat arse cup ....


----------



## Scotford

Wrapping base lines


----------



## roaringboy

Couple from today. Seem to have regained my mojo!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Few people doing clips of stuff - been a while since I did anything mediocre on media ...

Cheeky 5oz tulip for Tuesday ( part 2 )


----------



## DoubleShot

Niice video boots, you make it look sooo easy. Steady hands that any surgeon would be proud of! How you managed to fill the cup above the rim, place it down and rotate it the correct way for the camera without spilling any was simply gravity defying!


----------



## AMCD300

I'd like to see a video or two of you clever people steaming your milk (ahem) as I either get too little or too much foam when I 'knock one out'...


----------



## DoubleShot

How many seconds are you spending with your 3-hole tip resting on the surface introducing air before submerging it and creating a mental vortex?


----------



## Mrboots2u

AMCD300 said:


> I'd like to see a video or two of you clever people steaming your milk (ahem) as I either get too little or too much foam when I 'knock one out'...


I can do that .... Mine is a four hole tip - I steam small amounts of milk in a 350 jug .

Part of can be the temp too - if it's gets to hit you loose the good micro foam ...


----------



## DoubleShot

What's the ideal temperature for the best micro foam? I stop at either 60 or 65 degrees but I've read others mention between 55 and 60 degrees c?


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> What's the ideal temperature for the best micro foam? I stop at either 60 or 65 degrees but I've read others mention between 55 and 60 degrees c?


Dunno I use my hand


----------



## DoubleShot

Knew you and other pro's would say that!


----------



## jeebsy

20160517_200829 by wjheenan, on Flickr

Shite focus on phone


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Knew you and other pro's would say that!


Lol I'm not pro... I just post the good stuff I pour ...


----------



## DoubleShot

Could have fooled me boots. I'm sure you could beat plenty of pro baristas in a latte art smackdown! 

Just don't put a 15-min timer on yourself for three pours and you'll be fine!


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> What's the ideal temperature for the best micro foam? I stop at either 60 or 65 degrees but I've read others mention between 55 and 60 degrees c?


Microfoam actually isn't affected by temperature at all, you can get good texture on milk of pretty much any temp above 30°c. It just takes practice and a steady hand.

Ready for Scotfords super-quick milk science? Here goes:

The reason that milk should be steamed to 65°c is that at 63°c, the solubility of lactose in milk begins to spike and it slightly plateaus around 65°c before rising even more (at which point the proteins and the fats in milk begin to denature, starting to block the taste receptors being able to pick up the sweetness from all the lactose. Extra hot milk loses its sweetness rapidly due to this and can taste burnt or even bitter). Lactose, unlike sucrose (which is much sweeter on the scale of perceived and relative sweetness and more soluble in most solutions) isn't very soluble in milk so it takes a bit of heating to get it to play nicely with all the other components of milk. All of which, quite conveniently, play nicely together at the temperature of 65°c creating a general all round pleasant feel, taste and workable milk.


----------



## roaringboy

Tried some layers after Boots' inspirational instagram video! Fluffed my cut through though...


----------



## hotmetal

I usually do the opposite, set up some nice layers and sink the lot with a heavy handed cut.

Or this.


----------



## christos_geo

Tulipological regression...


----------



## anton78

Managed to squeeze 16 holes of lovely golf in before 7 am, so did some coffee.


----------



## hotmetal

Blimey. I maybe yawned 16 times before 7 but was definitely not up and about! Looks like you and I have matching tampers though.


----------



## anton78

hotmetal said:


> Blimey. I maybe yawned 16 times before 7 but was definitely not up and about! Looks like you and I have matching tampers though.


It is a lovely tamper. Getting up early is the way forward. So much of my stuff gets done before anyone else in the house is around to stop me.


----------



## Burnzy

One of my finest pours this morning i think. Full fat organic seems to really work for me. Coffee is a tanzanian tweega AA (washed) superb in milk!


----------



## hotmetal

Very nice Burnzy


----------



## Mrboots2u

Can't quite seem to get these right at the mo ... More work to be done


----------



## hotmetal

Looks pretty impressive to me as it is. I did try something similar once...


----------



## Mrboots2u

thats not bad @ hotmetal i think your milk is just a bit fat in the foam oor it would have looked more acer ...


----------



## Mrboots2u

I made a thing . Suggestions for name of this shape on a postcard please ....


----------



## Scotford

Apple with prolapse


----------



## Mrboots2u

Trying to up my inverted game ....


----------



## hotmetal

That spider has a big pair! ?

PS you're spot on about my invert - too much air in the milk seems to happen quite a lot. That and heavy handed cut throughs are my bêtes noirs.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Friday ......


----------



## roaringboy

Wonky wonky layers...


----------



## anton78

Eggs are disgusting.


----------



## Mrboots2u

@anton78 the layering is really coming along !!!!!


----------



## anton78

Mrboots2u said:


> @anton78 the layering is really coming along !!!!!


Thanks. It's mainly the milk - getting a much more consistent microfoam that makes the drawing much more straightforward. All that practise for the comp paid off!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yeah - agree - milk is key to getting layers and definition in the pour ...

Here is one from me ( 6oz cup )


----------



## coffeechap

Wonky Friday


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah - agree - milk is key to getting layers and definition in the pour ...
> 
> Here is one from me ( 6oz cup )


I find the symmetry of your pours very pleasing..

This is one of the tastiest coffees ive made,, just cutting down on the amount of milk, think this is more to my liking,, but may lead to me needing smaller cups.

art not up to much, but milk texture pleased me, and as I say, one of the nicest cups ive had, made with Italian Job







,, drinking it right now


----------



## NickdeBug

Mrboots2u said:


> Friday ......


now that's a competition showstopper!


----------



## Scotford

Loving all of your inverts at the mo goys!


----------



## glevum

As its Friday......better dust off the Motta teflon


----------



## coffeechap

Must time for surfing


----------



## Scotford

Bit weird and washed out on the base


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Scotford




----------



## DoubleShot

Damn, @Scotford, you is goood! 

So here's an easy challenge for you...






Pour one of those and post a photo. If can you get it videoed, even better!

Over to you...


----------



## Mrboots2u

that guy uses big ass cups for his latte art


----------



## DoubleShot

I thought that, doesn't always help though (I tried 8oz cups the other day and everything turned out cr*p!). Also über dark (read: Mahogany roast) espresso!


----------



## Scotford

6oz and below for that scotofrd vibes


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Damn, @Scotford, you is goood!
> 
> So here's an easy challenge for you...


The wiggles are hard to build in a 6oz cup


----------



## roaringboy

Started off so well... Then somehow fluffed it. Really pleased with the base though.


----------



## roaringboy

Scotford said:


> 6oz and below for that scotofrd vibes


Agreed - anything more is cheating!



DoubleShot said:


> I thought that, doesn't always help though (I tried 8oz cups the other day and everything turned out cr*p!). Also über dark (read: Mahogany roast) espresso!


It's much easier in bigger cups. I started off using 10, then 8 and now only use 6oz (unless a guest wants something different )


----------



## Scotford

@DoubleShot


----------



## DoubleShot

Great work dude, I had no doubt it would be like a walk in the park for you!


----------



## Scotford

Hot chocolate too


----------



## hotmetal

I believe in miracles. ...


----------



## hotmetal

Just flicking through the gallery on my phone and I've noticed that in the majority of my pours, the base looks fat, indistinct and slightly squared off. Anyone got any ideas why, and how to improve? I know sometimes there's a little too much air in the foam, but is the base so big and blurry due to speed of pour, or maybe height? I struggle to get in any lower - this with Acme cappa (7oz) and a 'Milk to perfection' jug (yeah right LOL!)


----------



## christos_geo

Why are tulips just so much harder than the rosetta  Getting that first bulb to detach and magically fall into position is beyond me.


----------



## glevum

One of my fav's.......8oz Strangelove & semi skimmed.


----------



## Scotford

Moody close-up


----------



## DoubleShot

Christmas tree.

Coffee Compass Mahogany Roast Rancheros (Mexican) beans.


----------



## Burnzy

One from this morning, i did the draw through and accidently went back up and it made these lovley leaves lol on purpose honestly!!


----------



## Scotford

@hotmetal you might be starting when you've got the cup tilted too much. Leveling out might be causing a bit of turbulence squashing it.

Top tip of the week: try to have the exact amount of milk in your jug for the drink you're pouring. Too much makes things way harder.


----------



## Scotford

Have been challenging my staff to up their rosetta game recently.

Feliks came up with this on his first pour:










Not to be outdone, I had to show off a bit in a piccolo:


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers Scot you are probably right - I do tilt the cup quite a lot, in my head this is to get the tip of the jug nearer the surface. I'll be more conscious of that. Quantity-wise I'm normally not far off - maybe a foamy dribble left at the bottom of the jug.


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:



> Cheers Scot you are probably right - I do tilt the cup quite a lot, in my head this is to get the tip of the jug nearer the surface. I'll be more conscious of that. Quantity-wise I'm normally not far off - maybe a foamy dribble left at the bottom of the jug.


Definitely start your pour a bit later and take it a bit slower letting the jug do all the work.


----------



## hotmetal

I have a tendency to be a bit too pro-active with the wiggle as well, I know that. I've also been tipping it in a bit too quick in order to 'force' the pattern to start -which is probably the opposite of what I should be doing! I'll slow it all down and start later. Cheers for the tips - roll on tomorrow morning!


----------



## Scotford

I'll be starting latte art classes in the shop over the next few months. I'll keep you posted


----------



## radek.barista

one of try my 5 rosetta

what do you think?


----------



## hotmetal

Scotford said:


> I'll be starting latte art classes in the shop over the next few months. I'll keep you posted


I'm there already!


----------



## Scotford

radek.barista said:


>


Good work! Now do it in a 6oz cup...


----------



## Scotford

Bit hard in 6oz with a 39g shot in!


----------



## radek.barista

this is a challenge! tomorrov


----------



## Scotford

radek.barista said:


> this is a challenge! tomorrov


2.5oz mac next


----------



## Scotford

radek.barista said:


> this is a challenge! tomorrov


No really, what size are those cups?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Moody 5oz nom


----------



## coffeechap

Evening layers


----------



## NickdeBug

Scotford said:


> No really, what size are those cups?


I'm not sure, but I think that they come with a free crusty roll or croutons when you use them in the restaurant at work


----------



## Missy

I have some giant cups like that, but I can't actually steam enough milk to attempt a comedy "free pour" in there, and I dread to think how much coffee would be needed!!


----------



## radek.barista

i have 8 oz for cappuccino and 12, 16 oz for lattes


----------



## DoubleShot

What size is the bucket at Co$ta, has one handle on each side?


----------



## hotmetal

Probably 20oz? Isn't that what they call a 'venti' (20)? Or is it '*$' that calls the big ones venti? It's all very confusing when you're used to ordering a flat white or cappuccino and it almost always comes as 6-8oz with no silly names!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Anyway 5oz lovely " off grid " from caravan . Filter roast . But lovely cherry and acidity to it as espresso . More Black Forest with milk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Let's get this Friday started ...

Layers - 5oz


----------



## doolallysquiff

Mrboots2u said:


> Let's get this Friday started ...
> 
> Layers - 5oz


And what a way to start.


----------



## radek.barista

12oz latte and 12oz hot cocoa


----------



## coffeechap

radek.barista said:


> View attachment 21313
> 
> 
> 12oz latte and 12oz hot cocoa


Come on show us a 5 or 6 oz


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> Let's get this Friday started ...
> 
> Layers - 5oz


Awesome! If you get the last two and that heart absolutely perfect then you'll be a real threat in any comp!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Awesome! If you get the last two and that heart absolutely perfect then you'll be a real threat in any comp!


Thanks Mate... yeah cut through is still inconsistent too. Getting there , next target is 10-11 in a 5oz


----------



## Scotford

Go hard or go home... 15. Push the limits.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Go hard or go home... 15. Push the limits.


in a 5 oz ... lol baby step baby steps ....

I could try 15 , but i suspect alot of em would end up on the floor


----------



## Scotford

You'll get there...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> You'll get there...


Show me how obi wan ...


----------



## Scotford

Wax on, wax off


----------



## Beanosaurus

Slow base winged tulip thingy


----------



## michaelg

My wife's one as mine didn't look as nice. Both tasty though!


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Scotford .. Right that's 10 in a 5oz cup .

Captain she canna take no more


----------



## Scotford

push the tempo, push the tempo


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> push the tempo, push the tempo


How


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Scotford 11- 5oz cup

Putting the cup down to hard meant the base wobbled to the edge


----------



## radek.barista

ok, here is espresso macchiato


----------



## Mrboots2u

radek.barista said:


> ok, here is espresso macchiato
> 
> View attachment 21323


What size is the cup


----------



## radek.barista

60ml or 2 OZ


----------



## Mrboots2u

5oz drink before work (







when not meant to be at work today )


----------



## Kman10

best I managed over the last month, semi skimmed milk, coffee officina kochere Ethiopian.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Looks good @Kman10 !!!!


----------



## roaringboy

radek.barista said:


> 60ml or 2 OZ





radek.barista said:


> ok, here is espresso macchiato
> 
> View attachment 21323


Very impressive.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cappuccino guest time .....


----------



## Scotford

roaringboy said:


> Very impressive.


Yeah I'll give you that, very pretty!


----------



## Scotford

Been giving them 3oz piccolos a whirl today


----------



## Scotford

And a 2oz but my recipe has been yielding 41g today... super hard.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Today has been all about 4oz tulip cups

More practice required


----------



## fluffles

My layers are always a bit too thick, can't get them to wrap round


----------



## Mrboots2u

fluffles said:


> My layers are always a bit too thick, can't get them to wrap round


really push into each layer..


----------



## fluffles

Mrboots2u said:


> really push into each layer..


If I push them harder they go all wonky


----------



## Mrboots2u

fluffles said:


> If I push them harder they go all wonky


Need a pic to understand wonky - perhaps your pouring too fast or your milk is too thin ????


----------



## Scotford

Its all about the speed of you pushing into them. Too fast and you'll knock them off kilter, too slow and you'll get a fatty boom boom layer


----------



## Mrboots2u

I suffer from fatty boom boom from time to time


----------



## Scotford

4oz mayhem!










And I'm being challenged by my trainee!!! Check this shiz out:










Thats from a guy who really struggled with anything but a heart only a few weeks ago!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

we need a 4oz clip - get filming !


----------



## Scotford

Next time I have an hour or two of quiet I'll get some stuff together.


----------



## radek.barista

so, next one free pour is Swan in Lake (espresso macchiato 2 OZ)


----------



## DoubleShot

#madskillz @radek.barista


----------



## radek.barista

DoubleShot said:


> #madskillz @radek.barista


Thanks!!


----------



## Scotford

Same size


----------



## radek.barista

Little Dragon ?️ 2 OZ


----------



## anton78

The bigger boys are playing tough...


----------



## radek.barista

here is my espresso macchiato, how to do


----------



## anton78

5oz and 2.5oz (I think). Just to show how hard it is!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Let's set Friday started with errrr this .


----------



## Scotford

Made an easy mac look dead this morning.


----------



## Daren

Wonky Friday


----------



## Scotford

New martial art technique: the wonky swan


----------



## Daren

Scotford said:


> New martial art technique: the wonky swan


You jumped in too early... mines wonkier than yours


----------



## Scotford

You're getting the aforementioned technique NAILED down though!!!


----------



## radek.barista

Dragon 12oz, Swan in Lake 8oz


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Seeing as how high the bar is I'll just limbo under it


----------



## mmmatron

A slight return to form after a few weeks of being totally rubbish


----------



## Mrboots2u

What you wanna call this ...


----------



## Missy

Mrboots2u said:


> What you wanna call this ...


Is it something from in the night garden?


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> What you wanna call this ...


Casper?


----------



## roaringboy

Bit off centre


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

stuck on 7


----------



## Mrboots2u

@Jumbo Ratty there is more room in that cup ... start earlier - angle the cup more - in the words of Scotford " control the pour "


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Ive cut down on the amount of milk now,prefer the flavour when there is that much milk in,, that was all the milk in the jug, probably need smaller cups.


----------



## scottgough

Serious skills here, these guys are worth following on Instagram if you have it


__
http://instagr.am/p/BGYaZtXMGCK/


----------



## Spooks

Latest flat white, well from a few nights ago. Darker roast than I normally use from local roaster, delicious and even looked good(ish)


----------



## anton78

Two at once. Simultaneous lovin' baby.


----------



## Slee

anton78 said:


> Two at once. Simultaneous lovin' baby.


What beans are you using it looks tasty?


----------



## anton78

Can't remember! It was either Dr Strangelove from Extract or Stewart's (of Trent Bridge) Sunset espresso. Would recommend both - I get the Stewart's on a 2 week subscription as wifey and I love it.


----------



## Slee

Will have to try them both


----------



## c_squared

Rocko mountain and full cream milk...oh so sweet and creamy


----------



## garydyke1

Couple from me . Both Nommy 5oz flat whites


----------



## michaelg

Couple from this afternoon.


----------



## scottgough

Goals


__
http://instagr.am/p/BGtyyvkMGLK/


----------



## anton78

As it's Friday. This will be replaced by something that's been through the fermentation process later.


----------



## The resurrection

Th






new keep cup first pour


----------



## coffeechap

Yum yum


----------



## garydyke1

Not bad for 11 minutes after pouring


----------



## christos_geo

And a wonky one for good measure


----------



## Spooks

Oh forgot about last nights pour, taken after it sat around for a bit( forgot about it) but was nice


----------



## hotmetal

Gary that's surprisingly few/small bubbles for 11 minutes after pouring. This one from earlier today looked like silk when I poured it, and like a jacuzzi in the time it took me to go upstairs and grab my phone. Wish I knew the secret of foam that stays nice and tight.


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## coffeechap

Loving my new cups


----------



## MediumRoastSteam




----------



## coffeechap

Yay it's Friday (even if it is a sad sad day for Europe)


----------



## The resurrection

First shot pulled with the newly refurbished royal, quite pleased


----------



## hotmetal

Far from perfect but I was fairly satisfied with this today.


----------



## Beanosaurus




----------



## Scotford

Moody


----------



## Daren

Scotford said:


> Moody


Did you serve it with a straw?

Looks nom


----------



## hotmetal

^ Mmm that does look nice!

Here's my effort today, with the milk steamed in and poured from a much smaller jug that I just bought as per Scotford's recommendation to match jug/milk to cup size more closely. Acme cappa (200ml)


----------



## roaringboy

This morning's effort -


----------



## Scotford

Trying new base styles in 4oz today.


----------



## Mrboots2u

5oz nonsense


----------



## roaringboy

Not sure what I was attempting with this one but my two year old was helping me, so it actually turned out quite well!


----------



## grundypie

Floral notes ☕


----------



## radek.barista

My new Swan in Lake )


----------



## anton78

Wonked the cut through, but wifey was happy enough.


----------



## Mrboots2u

5oz sweetshop nom from square mile


----------



## hotmetal

Here are my two for Free Pour Fursday. Both using my little Barista & Co jug which holds 350ml brimmed (I put about 150ml - 5oz in). The smaller jug seems to help steaming and pouring even though there's not much room to get it spinning. The pics below are my 200ml (7oz) Acme cappa cups. I've still got some way to go to get a really good pour obviously, but it's getting easier and the contrast and texture seem to have improved. Coffee was Rave San Pascual.


----------



## garydyke1

Moody.







5oz Acme . Has Bean Bolivia Don Carlos


----------



## glevum

Tulip Thursday


----------



## Scotford

Just for lols


----------



## hotmetal

Hahaha what?! I did a double-take there for a minute. Is that a drop of espresso in a blind basket?


----------



## anton78

Friday.


----------



## Burnzy

Some of my pours from my instagram account roast_2_roast !! Hope you all well.


----------



## roaringboy

Sunday layers...


----------



## roaringboy

Wonky!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Morning ....










Nothing new from me


----------



## anton78

Mrboots2u said:


> Morning ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new from me


If it ain't broke...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Don't reckon I could have got much more milk in.


----------



## anton78




----------



## hotmetal

Is that a swan being eaten by a crocodile? I like it but it needs a name!


----------



## anton78

I find it's best to leave it to individual interpretation!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Moody morning Mullish ....


----------



## roaringboy

Simple but delicious!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Slow slow pour . Must try in a bigger cup than 5oz


----------



## anton78

I find anything more than 5oz tastes too milky. Have to wait till guests come round to play with the big cups.


----------



## Mrboots2u

anton78 said:


> I find anything more than 5oz tastes too milky. Have to wait till guests come round to play with the big cups.


Agree


----------



## roaringboy

Moody layers


----------



## mmmatron

Tried a quicker pour


----------



## glevum

4 week old Chatswood. Lush with 6oz semi skimmed.


----------



## roaringboy

Yum. In my mug El Salvador Finca Argentina San Jorge Tablon


----------



## coffeechap

After the week I have had I am so glad that friday is here


----------



## glevum

An ugly turtle in my coffee, my Daughter said!


----------



## roaringboy

Finally a decent pour on a Friday!


----------



## christos_geo

glevum said:


> 4 week old Chatswood. Lush with 6oz semi skimmed.


I'd really be interested to know what your brew ratio and temps are for Chatswood. Been through a bag already after a 20 day rest period and have one in the freezer to test out. Not found the sweet spot yet..


----------



## Scotford

Slow Saturdays mean slamming flatties:


----------



## roaringboy

7 - that's the record for me


----------



## Scotford

Yes mate! Now go for ten!

Don't bother with the little wiggle on the base, just push a blob out then push more layers into it more quickly. You'd be surprised at just how much a tiny bit of white can stretch and wrap


----------



## Scotford

Got back on the hollow hearts today. 4oz takeaway.


----------



## hotmetal

How do you do that? Pour a tulip, then lift up to sink the middle before cutting through?


----------



## Scotford

Push out one layer then pour high and fast from the back and pushing in which sinks the milk and wraps the one layer round.

So so hard to understand and figure out


----------



## hotmetal

Think I'd better stick to normal hearts - that's challenge enough for me!


----------



## Daren

Scotford said:


> Push out one layer then pour high and fast from the back and pushing in which sinks the milk and wraps the one layer round.
> 
> So so hard to understand and figure out


Nope... Didn't understand at all? A video does paint a better picture though


----------



## Scotford

Here's another:


----------



## Scotford

And a work in progress:


----------



## Scotford

Its MY Friday:

4oz


----------



## mmmatron

Need to work on getting the cup lined up properly


----------



## mmmatron

Tried and failed


----------



## Scotford

mmmatron said:


> Tried and failed


Holy balls that is amazing!!!


----------



## Kman10

nice heart to start the day, slumming it with lavazza beans though as money tight


----------



## mmmatron

Scotford said:


> Holy balls that is amazing!!!


Did I do it?! My first attempt, more practice needed!


----------



## Scotford

mmmatron said:


> Did I do it?! My first attempt, more practice needed!


You get the highest of fives pal


----------



## Scotford

Whilst not a great pour, the heart redeems it.


----------



## coffeechap

Lovely first thing flat white


----------



## glevum

what cup is that CC?


----------



## Spooks

Still trying ........and failing


----------



## Scotford

Spooks said:


> Still trying ........and failing


Hardly a fail at all!!!


----------



## Scotford

As for me, working on dem hollows:


----------



## Spooks

Scotford said:


> Hardly a fail at all!!!


Cheers Scotford


----------



## Beanosaurus

Wigglewigglewiggle plop plop


----------



## Spooks

Beanosaurus said:


> Wigglewigglewiggle plop plop


Possibly the best description of what latte art really is


----------



## Spooks

Scotford said:


> As for me, working on dem hollows:


Gonna need to video hollows, intrigued


----------



## Missy

Scotford said:


> As for me, working on dem hollows:


I find that slightly creepy and unnerving actually. I don't know why...


----------



## Scotford

Is it the feet? It must be the feet.


----------



## Missy

Scotford said:


> Is it the feet? It must be the feet.


No. I'm kind of used to the view of your feet and your whirly washy thing now... They give me a warm snuggly feeling these days...

It's the deep dark abyss.


----------



## Drewster

Beanosaurus said:


> Wigglewigglewiggle plop plop


Put some shoes on you hippy!!!!


----------



## Scotford

Missy said:


> No. I'm kind of used to the view of your feet and your whirly washy thing now... They give me a warm snuggly feeling these days...
> 
> It's the deep dark abyss.


Errr.


----------



## Beanosaurus

Drewster said:


> Put some shoes on you hippy!!!!


I like to stand on the grass in the morning and drink one of these...

It makes me feel one with Mother Nature duuuuude...


----------



## Dallah

Beanosaurus said:


> I like to stand on the grass in the morning and drink one of these...
> 
> It makes me feel one with Mother Nature duuuuude...


Using my Cartman voice - God damn hippy.


----------



## Missy

Scotford has been quiet today. Do you think I've scared him? Or is he perfecting a face of Christ art, as suggested elsewhere on the forum?


----------



## hotmetal

Not quite sure what to call this, but it's not entirely displeasing.









And this:


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

This is pretty much my standard now.


----------



## anton78

Off to the national video game arcade with the boy one today. Much excitement in the Anton house.


----------



## Scotford

@Missy


----------



## Missy

Scotford said:


> @Missy


If it's not the face of Christ in a thimble I'm unimpressed!


----------



## hotmetal

Holy piccolo Missy!

Altogether less impressive:


----------



## Missy

Still waiting


----------



## roaringboy

Flat white for Mr, hot choc for Mrs...


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## The resurrection




----------



## hotmetal

As the Hotmetalette loves anything by Orla Kiely, I tried to recreate one of her designs in coffee and milk today ;-)

It's a bit fuzzy and out of focus but that's how I roll this time of the morning :-/


----------



## Drewster

hotmetal said:


> As the Hotmetalette loves anything by Orla Kiely, I tried to recreate one of her designs in coffee and milk today ;-)
> 
> It's a bit fuzzy and out of focus but that's how I roll this time of the morning :-/


I think that is more "Missprint" than OK.

Mrs D is also very "in" to OK.... perhaps we should meet up - We could go for a coffee and they could discuss the latest "Stem" and "Scribble" variations.... On second thoughts given the amount of OK she already has I don't think she needs encouragement.....

I assume the HM-ette is a member of the various Facebook OK groups - so they may "know" each other already


----------



## hotmetal

Hahaha no she doesn't do FB but every time OK brings out a new mug I have to ride upto Covent Garden and get it! Luckily it's right next to Monmouth so I can at least have a decent coffee when I get there. I wouldn't mind but when a bloke in motorbike gear walks into the ok shop the staff all look like I'm going to pull a gun and demand the takings! Guess they don't get that many bikers buying their stuff! She's got more mugs than we have cupboard space.


----------



## roaringboy

Another fluffed cut through!


----------



## hotmetal

I know that feeling! Good layers though.


----------



## Drewster

hotmetal said:


> ........She's got more mugs than we have cupboard space.


WOT!!! You mean you don't have a a large "Vintage" metal-thing-with-hooks hanging from the ceiling with a dozen different OK mugs hanging from it (OK mugs for show NOT for use - NO not even if every other mug is in the dish-washer*)

..... and OK wall paper....

..... and OK bedspread....

..... and OK towels...

..... and OK teatray...

..... and OK handbags...

..... and OK bike saddle...

..... and OK bike bell...

..... and OK handlebar grips...

..... and OK breadbin...

..... and OK tea/coffee/sugar cannisters...

..... and OK butter dish...

.... etc ...

* tbf I have at least a couple of dozen espresso cups (that I rarely/never use) that do take up a complete drawer...

as well as a dozen-ish flat-white cups, mugs, filters, syphons, tampers, baskets, scales etc etc.....


----------



## hotmetal

The kitchen isn't big enough for the vintage hanging malarkey. But:

..... and OK wall paper.... No

..... and OK bedspread.... Yes

..... and OK towels... Not yet

..... and OK teatray... No

..... and OK handbags... At least 1

..... and OK bike saddle... she no ride

..... and OK bike bell... ditto

..... and OK handlebar grips... ditto

..... and OK breadbin... no

..... and OK tea/coffee/sugar cannisters... Tassimo (say no more!)

..... and OK butter dish... no

.... etc ...

You forgot;

....cushions, not to be sat on!

.... the notepad I got her last year when the new mugs were the animal series that she didn't like!

..... Come to think of it she might have the wallpaper, but it is lining a cupboard rather than being on a wall. I showed her the photo @mmmatron posted recently and she was a bit awe-struck by the sheer Kielyness!


----------



## mmmatron

hotmetal said:


> I showed her the photo @mmmatron posted recently and she was a bit awe-struck by the sheer Kielyness!


 there's more!


----------



## Kman10

joe blacks artisan blend, smooth and chocolaty. A nice easy drinking coffee and a million miles away from the lavazza I was enduring. Will be onto the very kindly donated coffee off Martin asap


----------



## roaringboy

Surface tension-tastic!


----------



## Mrboots2u

mmmatron said:


> there's more!


Soon soon for those of your who are optically challenged there will be spectacles


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> Soon soon for those of your who are optically challenged there will be spectacles


What be these spec-tac-les you speak of? Be they mag-trickery? Be you a wizard?


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Wobin19

Today's flat white with Dr Strangelove from Extract. Tasted great!


----------



## Beanosaurus

Heeeeeere's FRIDAY!!

(Adopts Jack Nicholson voice)


----------



## hotmetal

Hmm mine's a bit rubbish compared to those. Still, I definitely couldn't get any more in!


----------



## Beanosaurus

hotmetal said:


> Hmm mine's a bit rubbish compared to those. Still, I definitely couldn't get any more in!


It's a BUNNY!


----------



## hotmetal

What's up doc? !


----------



## Scotford

It's been way too long since last posting.

Behold:


----------



## marcuswar

Glad to see even great god of latte art can make a cock-up .... unless that was intended!

Swan's are one of the few birds (along with geese and ducks) that do have an actual penis!


----------



## hotmetal

Friday fact? I'm always slightly wary of swans. Or any birds with d*cks.... (what's wrong with ducks? )


----------



## Scotford

marcuswar said:


> Glad to see even great god of latte art can make a cock-up .... unless that was intended!
> 
> Swan's are one of the few birds (along with geese and ducks) that do have an actual penis!


Of course it was intended! I've named him Daniel the dong-donning swan!


----------



## roaringboy

A pre-jiu jitsu flat white... I probably won't be able to swallow or lift my arms afters two hours on the mats, so need to get it in now!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Moody mucky cup


----------



## hotmetal

Texture and contrast all good, even if the pour could have been better.









Oh well, it is Sunday - time for an Asiatico instead.


----------



## roaringboy

8's a new record for me!


----------



## Jason1wood

hotmetal said:


> Oh well, it is Sunday - time for an Asiatico instead.


That looks great, just had to google it.

What's it taste like? Sounds amazing.


----------



## marcuswar

My first attempt at a swan... better than expected, worse than hoped for and a feeling that this is all beginners luck and it's all down hill from here on in.


----------



## hotmetal

Cool Swan! If I did that it would have actually been intended as a rosetta.

Jason the Asiatico is my little guilty pleasure. The Hotmetalette is from Cartagena where this drink hails from (as you will know if you Googled it). Condensed milk, brandy, Licor 43, shot of coffee, a sprinkle of cinnamon and maybe a bit of lemon zest (I didn't have a lemon today). Over there people tend to just stir it all up before drinking. Sometimes I do, but sometimes I do that thing like with a Cadbury Double Decker or Mars where you enjoy each layer separately. So it becomes an 'espresso corretto' with the brandy and 43, followed by a sweet chaser of condensed milk - yum! Just as good stirred though - and not so sweet at the end (but nonetheless very sweet for those of us who never add sugar normally). The glass is the traditional Asiatico glass that it's always served in over there.


----------



## Scotford

Last pour before my holiday!


----------



## hotmetal

Scotford said:


> Last pour before my holiday!


Cool! Where are you "swanning off" to then?  ! (I'll get my coat).

Have a good break mate.


----------



## hotmetal

Can't grumble at the contrast and milk texture. I'll probably be kept in after school for the pour though. It's like the belles of St Trinians being given lines: "Write out 50 times - I must not wiggle my jugs vigorously! "

And the handle's not straight. *sigh*


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> Cool! Where are you "swanning off" to then?  ! (I'll get my coat).
> 
> Have a good break mate.


To a wedding in Lake Garda and then a romantic week in Firenze with the lady.

On that note, good coffee in Florence???


----------



## hotmetal

Sounds absolutely brill. Went mountain biking in the hills round lake Garda - lovely area. Was too long ago to give coffee tips though. Have a good time anyhow.


----------



## mmmatron

I haven't done any decent latte art since I got a new machine at the weekend, it's really frustrating!


----------



## Mrboots2u

mmmatron said:


> I have done any decent latte art since I got a new machine at the weekend, it's really frustrating!


Just a little practice required , always the way with a new machine


----------



## hotmetal

mmmatron said:


> I haven't done any decent latte art since I got a new machine at the weekend, it's really frustrating!


I haven't done any decent latte art since I got a new machine about a year ago, it's really frustrating!


----------



## mmmatron

hotmetal said:


> I haven't done any decent latte art since I got a new machine about a year ago, it's really frustrating!


Oh no! Is this my fate?!  my flat whites look like they're from a high street cafe 

Nice job by the way, looks like your getting lovely silky milk.


----------



## hotmetal

The milk is great. It's the bloke holding the jug!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

couldve been better, but here it is all the same


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

choc sprinkles 1st to make the milk pop


----------



## hotmetal

Put a bit too much air in this and it came out all blobby. Should be in the other thread really, but it is Friday and I think it's OK. Of course, when I say OK, I don't mean 'acceptable' I mean Orla Kiely!


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Mrboots2u

Been a while ...


----------



## hotmetal

Oh I like that one Martin. Unusual to have a full enclosure like that. Dunno why but it somehow seems a bit gothic to me.


----------



## Mrboots2u

5oz nom


----------



## MediumRoastSteam




----------



## Mrboots2u

pessutojr said:


>


Getting there Well done . Next just lift higher and go through quicker on the cut through...possibly little less air on the milk ..defo progress


----------



## ubruz

pessutojr said:


>


Can only dream on making it for now, but as soon as i got the machine i'll be all over it.


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Spooks

Not taken a picture unfortunately but all I can say is swans are difficult to do......... ;o)


----------



## anton78

Been a while.


----------



## Scotford

First time on the machine in weeks!


----------



## Missy

Scotford said:


> First time on the machine in weeks!


Is that swan on top of a bottom?


----------



## Scotford

Swan that HAS a big bottom. I'm all about oversized parts of their anatomies


----------



## Scotford

Scotford said:


> Swan that HAS a big bottom. I'm all about oversized parts of their anatomies


It's a very niche fetish.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee




----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Looks like I still need lots to work on. ;-)


----------



## roaringboy

Yesterday's rosetta and today's attempt at layers


----------



## Scotford

I'm calling this 'rooster squabbling'










please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## mmmatron

Scotford said:


> I'm calling this 'rooster squabbling'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## coffeechap

Yum yum yum


----------



## 4085

How do you manage to get so many bubbles in your milk? I try, but can't get any. I just end up with this velvety foam type stuff


----------



## glevum

A chubby one


----------



## coffeechap

dfk41 said:


> How do you manage to get so many bubbles in your milk? I try, but can't get any. I just end up with this velvety foam type stuff


i let the drink sit for too long before taking the photo. But feel free to show us your art!


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> i let the drink sit for too long before taking the photo. But feel free to show us your art!


I was not commenting on your art......why would I when I am autistic rather than artistic?


----------



## Scotford

Flying visit as I'm actually having my first day off in 3weeks today!










please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Jumbo Ratty




----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


>










e


----------



## Scotford

#keepitsimple

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Al Mokha

A bit of a freestyle.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam




----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## christos_geo




----------



## Scotford

New recipe, 25 mins post pour. Woah

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Mrboots2u

Has Bean - Limoncello . Nom


----------



## hotmetal

Scotford said:


> New recipe, 25 mins post pour. Woah


Hang on, what? You took that pic 25 mins after pouring? Not a bubble in sight. Is that space goat milk, or have you opened a café on the international space station? Never mind the tricky Swan invert, how on earth do you get foam to hold like that?


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> Hang on, what? You took that pic 25 mins after pouring? Not a bubble in sight. Is that space goat milk, or have you opened a café on the international space station? Never mind the tricky Swan invert, how on earth do you get foam to hold like that?


Honestly, no idea. I think a combo of a siiiiick espresso shot and well textured milk helped.

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Scotford

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Al Mokha




----------



## marcuswar

I'm still trying to master tulips which i find much harder than rosettas. This one came out more Donny Darko than tulip!


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## mmmatron

Finally making some steaming progress with the vesuvius. Just needed a week off.


----------



## Obnic

Coffee Compass Mahogany Malabar as an early morning latte. 16.5g > 29g 94c Ronsils original declining pressure profile for darker beans. Nom nom nom.


----------



## NateChat




----------



## Scotford

Who's the (2oz) Mac daddy?










please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## c_squared




----------



## mmmatron




----------



## michaelg

Today's first coffee of the day - Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1 Natural Gutiti . Was delicious!


----------



## Mrboots2u

top notch @michaelg


----------



## michaelg

Mrboots2u said:


> top notch @michaelg


Cheers @Mrboots2u !


----------



## anton78

Been a while, but as it's Friday...


----------



## Scotford

Mac'kin out

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Scotford

Ew look at that espresso finger!!!

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Mrboots2u

When was Friday ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam




----------



## Deejaysuave




----------



## marcuswar

Not one of mine.... but I'm on holiday in Germany at the moment and found a little Kaffee Hause in the local town. Ordered a cappuccino and was presented with this!










Actually didnt taste too bad but considering it cost €3.80 I would have expected a handle on the cup!


----------



## hotmetal

@marcuswar Hahaha what is that? Are you sure you didn't accidentally say "ich möchte gerne eine Schüssel Baiser bitte"? (I would really like a bowl of meringue please)


----------



## marcuswar

Lol, well i definetly couldn't have strung that much German together. Like any self respecting Brit abroad I ordered in English (or should that be partially in Italian?) slowly and loudly so they'd understand and then just added the word "Bitte" on the end to show how clever I was. At which point the young lady behind the counter spoke my order back to me in perfect English.... Doh...


----------



## glevum

marcuswar said:


> Not one of mine.... but I'm on holiday in Germany at the moment and found a little Kaffee Hause in the local town. Ordered a cappuccino and was presented with this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually didnt taste too bad but considering it cost €3.80 I would have expected a handle on the cup!


you could wash the dishes in that.


----------



## marcuswar

Absolutley... and especially as it came in a bowl not a cup!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

marcuswar said:


> Not one of mine.... but I'm on holiday in Germany at the moment and found a little Kaffee Hause in the local town. Ordered a cappuccino and was presented with this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually didnt taste too bad but considering it cost €3.80 I would have expected a handle on the cup!


Shocking! Was it number 2 on the menu?


----------



## marcuswar

Yes! Actually it was... number 1 was a latte macchiato but I hate to think what I would have got if I'd order one of those.


----------



## mmmatron

A bit wonky


----------



## anton78

mmmatron said:


> A bit wonky


Silky


----------



## coffeechap

Not Friday but was a good one


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Indeed.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam




----------



## anton78

The art's not great, but it's Friday and that's an impressive meniscus, if nowt else.


----------



## johnealey

Is a bit squint and a little aero like but made on the Gaggia G105 in a bit of a hurry this morning for Sarah, impressed for such a dinky machine!







(first real attempt on the Gaggia)









John


----------



## Beanosaurus

Ran out of room on this attempt!


----------



## coffeechap

Nom nom nom


----------



## Al Mokha




----------



## Jon

marcuswar said:


> Not one of mine.... but I'm on holiday in Germany at the moment and found a little Kaffee Hause in the local town. Ordered a cappuccino and was presented with this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually didnt taste too bad but considering it cost €3.80 I would have expected a handle on the cup!


Ein " Herr Whippy" bitte!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Not Friday yet, but building up!


----------



## Scotford

Friday can suck it!


----------



## glevum

Nothing new


----------



## mmmatron

TFI...


----------



## NateChat

Please assist. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Mrboots2u

NateChat said:


> Please assist. What am I doing wrong?


Pic 1 - Not starting in the centre of the cup - too far to the back .

Pic 2-3 cut through is too heavy , going higher with less flow , cut though quick


----------



## NateChat

Thanks


----------



## Scotford

Pic 1: start your side to side the instant you get the spout close to the milk, you'll get less clouding. As said before, start further back to 'wrap' those first few leaves back on themselves. Don't move the jug from the middle whilst you're wiggling. Trust me. The leaves will come out. Concentrate on just staying in the middle of the cup with your side to side motion. Only start moving the jug back when you're ready.

Pro tip: make sure you've got the right amount of milk in the jug for the drink you're making. A) you'll be able to get closer to the drink (and it's ALL about getting up close and a bit too personal with it). B) you'll not waste milk. C) it's 100% easier to see flaws in your own technique. Too much and you've more margin for error. Too little and, well, duh.

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## Phobic

dammit, I suck at latte art


----------



## Scotford

Phobic said:


> dammit, I suck at latte art


Nah, you just haven't nailed it yet


----------



## Obnic




----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Scotford said:


> Nah, you just haven't nailed it yet


It's been a few years that I've been trying to "nail" latte art... Some improvement, but the nail is not even half way down yet...


----------



## roaringboy

Overfilled!


----------



## Scotford

roaringboy said:


> Overfilled!


You can fit at least another 25ml in there!

please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


----------



## roaringboy

Scotford said:


> You can fit at least another 25ml in there!
> 
> please excuse any brevity, I'm a moron with a mobile


Not with my unsteady hand!


----------



## roaringboy

Not the best photo


----------



## glevum

Mate popped some Rave Indian Bibi round today. Really really enjoyed with milk, though he was not to keen.


----------



## Mrboots2u

glevum said:


> Mate popped some Rave Indian Bibi round today. Really really enjoyed with milk, though he was not to keen.


Man still got the skills tho


----------



## Mrboots2u

Been away from home for a week . Tasty , tasty sqm - Kenyan .


----------



## Neill

I know it's not Friday but thought it was time to contribute again. Finca Argentina Los Mangos. I always watch out for this coffee when it comes around each year.









As for the pouring skills, no improvement there.


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Been away from home for a week . Tasty , tasty sqm - Kenyan .


Cup envy Boots... Tell me more!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Been away from home for a week . Tasty , tasty sqm - Kenyan .


Agree with Darren. Nice cup. Have you the rest of the alphabet?


----------



## Mrboots2u

lol gift from Mr Risky









Only the letter A

But there is an espresso cup


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> lol gift from Mr Risky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only the letter A
> 
> But there is an espresso cup


 @risky - do tell!  Where are they from?


----------



## hotmetal

Early Learning Centre on Sesame St? 

Sorry couldn't resist. They are very nice cups, really like the shape. The letter is a talking point.

Although I mainly use Acme cappuccino cups I really have a bit of a thing for the little espresso demitasse cups. If only I had more space I would probably start collecting them.


----------



## risky

Daren said:


> @risky - do tell!  Where are they from?


L'alchemiste in Bordeaux. Their beans weren't great though. Cups are d'Ancap


----------



## Glenn

2 great entries this week - @roaringboy and @Mrboots2u

Well done!


----------



## garydyke1

Flat white , casual style


----------



## roaringboy

Morning!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Afternoon


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Afternoon


Enough with the cup - you know I want it! (Latte art is not bad )

Fancy photo too - you are demonstrating all your current obsessions in post!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Enough with the cup - you know I want it! (Latte art is not bad )
> 
> Fancy photo too - you are demonstrating all your current obsessions in post!


Well not quite all of them


----------



## garydyke1

5oz Capp and 5.5oz flat white


----------



## roaringboy

Mrboots2u said:


> Afternoon


Beauty


----------



## Spooks

Bit wonky but nom nom


----------



## Scotford

Swanning about










6oz










2oz


----------



## hotmetal

Wow, can't match that even in a bucket. Here's my 7oz.


----------



## glevum

Day off work today. Did nowt but drink coffee


----------



## Thecatlinux

If I ever need inspiration,this thread is the place to come

practice,practice, practice!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Good morning! ;-)


----------



## michaelg




----------



## roaringboy

This mornings flat white.


----------



## Mrboots2u

At the end of the week ... a long week .


----------



## NateChat




----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> At the end of the week ... a long week .


Wow that's A for awesome mrboots


----------



## Obnic

90degrees out but otherwise better than my usual.


----------



## Rompie

Attempting mini swans at work.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

made on a gaggia classic, semi skimmed milk, raves monsooned malabar AA in an 8oz denby cup.


----------



## Scotford

Only the emptiest of empty hearts


----------



## Macca

Scotford said:


> Only the emptiest of empty hearts


Saw this thread pop up, thought YES! TFI FRIDAY!!!

Checked phone... instantly bitter and resent all you eager coffee fiends.


----------



## hotmetal

Go figure. Today I smashed a glass during breakfast, then something fell out of the cupboard, hit my just-prepared coffee and I spent ten minutes cleaning up the mess. Adios to this...










...And then this happens, possibly my best rosetta to date.


----------



## Kman10

Horsham coffee workhorse blend, lots of choc in this


----------



## JimBean1

Fathers and sons


----------



## christos_geo

How do you people do 10+ bulbs   struggling to push them into each other..


----------



## roaringboy

Saturday morning flattie


----------



## glevum

Motta put to work today after a couple of weeks rest


----------



## Wobin19

This mornings breakfast FW with this months LSOL offering.


----------



## Scotford

Urgh keep running out of room.


----------



## anton78

I also ran out of room. Think we're working to different standards here...


----------



## Scotford

anton78 said:


> I also ran out of room. Think we're working to different standards here...


Considering I pour hundreds a day, you're killing it!!!

(Slow down)


----------



## anton78

Scotford said:


> Considering I pour hundreds a day, you're killing it!!!
> 
> (Slow down)


Funny, Mrs Anton has given similar advice.


----------



## mmmatron

I


----------



## Scotford

I fitted 7oz in a 6oz cup


----------



## roaringboy

Couple from today


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## anton78

Was my birthday yesterday.

(It's a cake with a candle, obvs...)


----------



## Missy

anton78 said:


> (It's a cake with a candle, obvs...)


If you say so...


----------



## anton78

Missy said:


> If you say so...


I thought it was best to clarify. I know what you're like...


----------



## Missy

anton78 said:


> I thought it was best to clarify. I know what you're like...


My sensibilities were horrified (or whatever) at your image of a pestle and mortar. What sort of sick sick mind produces such art. And then sticks it on t'interweb????


----------



## NickdeBug

Happy Birthday for yesterday. A date that you share with dfk!


----------



## anton78

Missy said:


> My sensibilities were horrified (or whatever) at your image of a pestle and mortar. What sort of sick sick mind produces such art. And then sticks it on t'interweb????


Trying a new grinding technique.


----------



## NickdeBug

Excuse the splattery cup, but at least none of the usual dog hairs.


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## Spooks

Hey it's a Friday and I am home so appropriate I show my (still poor) efforts of my wife's and my flat white this morning.

Damned fine Foundry Rocko......


----------



## Spooks

Spent my day swanning around .... and drinking coffee


----------



## Scotford




----------



## anton78

Looks like the HD version.


----------



## Spooks

anton78 said:


> Looks like the HD version.


Looks like he knows what to do lol, fantastic as always @Scotford


----------



## anton78

Spooks said:


> Looks like he knows what to do lol, fantastic as always @Scotford


Yours is a hell of a lot better that any swan I've tried. It's just scotford cheats by practising all day.


----------



## Rhys

Slowly starting to get back into it after being on brewed for what seams like months..


----------



## Scotford

anton78 said:


> Yours is a hell of a lot better that any swan I've tried. It's just scotford cheats by practising all day.


I actually get very little time on the tools these days, you should see the failures!


----------



## Rhys

Bit more practice..


----------



## NateChat

Need to get the canvas right on initial pour . Will hopefully make it neater?


----------



## anton78




----------



## ashcroc

That has a certain impressionist quality about it.



NateChat said:


> Need to get the canvas right on initial pour . Will hopefully make it neater?


----------



## DoubleShot

Not only a tasty cup (Rave El Salvador Finca El Carmen) but the art stayed together until the very bottom of the cup...


----------



## michaelg

One from this morning :


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

michaelg said:


> One from this morning :


you should be damn proud of that


----------



## michaelg

Jumbo Ratty said:


> you should be damn proud of that


Thanks, I was pretty chuffed with it. Probably my best yet!


----------



## smidster09

One from yesterday:

Not sure how I conjured this one up but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Rhys

Put a TempTag on my pitcher, as well as using the thermometer. Stopped steaming when the TempTag gave the thumbs up. Temp was right on the green/red transition. Milk was hotter than usual and creamier. I'm not very neat at the min, just excited to get decent milk..


----------



## roaringboy

Meh! Not sure what I was even aiming for here.


----------



## Neill

Rare Friday post.


----------



## roaringboy

6 oz Rosetta










5 oz tulip (sort of)


----------



## roaringboy

Lazy Sunday flat white.


----------



## fluffles

Last of the assembly LSOL, one of the best beans in milk I've had for some time


----------



## NateChat

battling to get coffee under the milk with initial pour.


----------



## NateChat

NateChat said:


> battling to get coffee under the milk with initial pour.


Apologies. The reverse! Can't get milk under coffee!


----------



## roaringboy

NateChat said:


> Apologies. The reverse! Can't get milk under coffee!


Raise the pitcher so you're pouring from more of a height. Then lower when you want the milk to settle on top for the art.


----------



## NateChat

roaringboy said:


> Raise the pitcher so you're pouring from more of a height. Then lower when you want the milk to settle on top for the art.


Nothing to do with cup angle?


----------



## roaringboy

NateChat said:


> Nothing to do with cup angle?


Yeah I usually keep the cup at 45deg and slowly straighten as the level rises.


----------



## Rhys

Wonder when the next latte art challenge will raise it's head?









(Not that Bootsy will be entering, unless a Slayer or KVW pops up in the future.)


----------



## Scotford

Rhys said:


> Wonder when the next latte art challenge will raise it's head?


I'm currently in the market for a home espresso machine so might even give it a go too!


----------



## anton78

This was a beautiful tulip. So beautiful I got really excited and banged my hand. It was beautiful though.


----------



## Rhys

Scotford said:


> I'm currently in the market for a home espresso machine so might even give it a go too!


In your case, you are limited to an unmodified Gaggia Classic and original panerello (chrome version accepted)


----------



## garydyke1

Simple can be classy


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## MediumRoastSteam

@foundrycoffeeroasters.com

First day with the Rocco Reserve - Simply amazing! Looking forward to the rest of the bag.


----------



## Kman10

my first Rocko Mountain from foundry for ages, the funk is much more understated in this one


----------



## Scotford

Dat hollow doe


----------



## MediumRoastSteam




----------



## dwalsh1

....................................................................


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Riz

It's a Sunday evening but what the heck... Thought id have a go at a tulip:


----------



## smidster09




----------



## roaringboy

smidster09 said:


>


Good texture. That looks silky.


----------



## garydyke1

Costa Rica Vista Al Valle


----------



## anton78

Looks kinda Christmassy.


----------



## christos_geo

Rocko


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## garydyke1

Kenya Kiriga AA . 5oz split shot cappuccinos


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Been on cortados for months - still am but Mrs S fancied a flat white this morning.


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 24050


Is is it Friday


----------



## Scotford

Getting a quick hollow in before I clock out for the year!


----------



## Rhys

Two from this evening..

Mine.. (6oz)










And one for my other half.. (10oz I think)










Both Casa Espresso DSOL from a while ago (recently unfrozen).


----------



## roaringboy

I have no idea how I got that last layer so wonky!


----------



## garydyke1

Quick 6oz Flatty . Keeping it simple


----------



## Scotford

Okay, just dialled in for the last time this year, gonna throw all these back and make a run for the nearest mulled wine stand!


----------



## mmmatron

Poured this then ran around the house looking for my phone for a pic, what have I become?!


----------



## hotmetal

mmmatron said:


> Poured this then ran around the house looking for my phone for a pic, what have I become?!


One of us! I have done the same thing many a time! Usually to find that it's all gone bubbly by the time I find my phone. And then I think "what on earth am I doing?" Ha ha!


----------



## roaringboy

Perfect start to a day on the ale with the chaps (and no kids!)


----------



## roaringboy

Tried something different (to me)


----------



## Burnzy

Happy New Year!


----------



## smidster09

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## JimBean1

Started something good here then lost the space to finish, very happy with the crema though.









And a quick heart...


----------



## Obnic

JimBean1 said:


> Started something good here then lost the space to finish, very happy with the crema though.
> 
> View attachment 24194
> 
> 
> And a quick heart...
> 
> View attachment 24195


Did you bake these?


----------



## JimBean1

They do look like souffles don't they!? I love ending with a thick rich crema pushing above the cup at the top with a small design in the middle; this is a 4oz cup so nice and strong with a really great rich taste. Did another one this morning with a nice shine on it - really need to work on something more elaborate than a heart though but I keep bailing out.











Obnic said:


> Did you bake these?


----------



## michal-mi

trying to work on heart


----------



## JimBean1

Looks very nice! Perfectly symmetrical and nice position - can you do it again?



michal-mi said:


> View attachment 24219
> 
> 
> trying to work on heart


----------



## michal-mi

that was best pour i can manage, hoping to get there and be consistent before i move to different pattern

two below from this morning


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## anton78

Someone's been practising!


----------



## DoubleShot

That was my first pour this year, honest!

Got lucky with the milk for once.


----------



## Scotford

First pour of the year:










And a couple later:










Just like riding a bike!


----------



## Snowley

Both look great!


----------



## Spooks

Been doing a whole bunch of cockuccino's, no photos, but reckon @Scotford would either be proud or horrified that these have become a thing lol


----------



## prankard

Wow... Those pictures before me are amazing... Is it a dove? Looks similar to the dragon. Which is the one I'm wanting to accomplish one day. I'm assuming the swan is harder.

Anyways, now it makes mine look not as good









I've been practicing a triple heart/tulip, and have done my first one this morning. So was very happy. I kept doing a smaller last blob at the end which meant when I lifted to cut the hearts it sunk in the last one. Anyways, a good one for me


----------



## Scotford

Spooks said:


> Been doing a whole bunch of cockuccino's, no photos, but reckon @Scotford would either be proud or horrified that these have become a thing lol


Proud. So so proud!



prankard said:


> Wow... Those pictures before me are amazing... Is it a dove? Looks similar to the dragon. Which is the one I'm wanting to accomplish one day. I'm assuming the swan is harder.
> 
> Anyways, now it makes mine look not as good
> 
> I've been practicing a triple heart/tulip, and have done my first one this morning. So was very happy. I kept doing a smaller last blob at the end which meant when I lifted to cut the hearts it sunk in the last one. Anyways, a good one for me
> 
> View attachment 24336


You'll get there soon I reckon, bit more control and you'll nail it!


----------



## Scotford

Summat I'm working on at the moment. Needs some drastic cleaning up and a few symmetry tweaks but you get the gist.










Something else I had a cheeky play with today too:


----------



## christos_geo

Guess you could call it a dragonswan..


----------



## DoubleShot

Bit lopsided but hey ho!


----------



## DoubleShot

Foundry Moata, available from @foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Rather tasty it was too!


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## DoubleShot

Went a bit skew wiff at the beginning but managed to sorta recover and produce something reasonable!


----------



## Scotford

Doubleshot on a roll


----------



## Scotford

Cheeky pour from today


----------



## DoubleShot

Masters always make things look so simple!

I'm looking at you @Scotford


----------



## Scotford

Sloppy but clean slowheart and swans:


----------



## Scotford

And a cheeky 2.5oz swan for a Friday morning!


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## Kman10

my first of the day from foundry


----------



## DoubleShot

Needs a bit of cleaning up but you get the idea!


----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford - does that look like milk is too thin or my cut through that is causing the 'finely sliced onion' look?


----------



## Scotford

Milk texture looks good. You might be going too far on your side to side wiggle. Still starting too far towards the bottom of the cup...


----------



## Craig-R872

One of mine.


----------



## JimBean1

Need to work on the side to side as I draw back but pretty proud of the placement and symmetry.


----------



## Scotford

Pow


----------



## hotmetal

@Scotford

Your onion has sprung a leak mate! (You know I'm only jealous) :-D


----------



## DoubleShot

How do you like dem onions?! 

All flukes, not what I was aiming for, lol!


----------



## DoubleShot

Thought I'd try a bucket size (8oz) cup, just for a laugh...


----------



## FullBloomCoffee




----------



## DoubleShot

^^^

WOW! 

Seriously, top drawer!


----------



## Scotford

Noice @BeanAbout ! You've come on leaps and bounds last 6months!!!

Here's one from one of our trainees. 17 years old and less than three months ago he used to baulk at the thought of a flat white. Now he's dialling in as well as the seasoned old hands, smashing out espresso service two days a week and on his own time, he's learned to do this:










It's made my one effort this morning look a bit silly










I'm going home in a huff ?


----------



## Jon

Scotford said:


> I'm going home in a huff ?


Very Salvador Dali


----------



## Obnic

Jon said:


> Very Salvador Dali


Read my mind 

Not having much luck myself. Couldn't get this one to expand.


----------



## glevum

5 oz Not Neutrel cups. Its an escape route not a thumb rest.


----------



## grumpydaddy

Glad to see there are some aspects to my coffees that are as good as the experts


----------



## Scotford

#itsacupnotatardis


----------



## Spooks

Morning all, almost ...... but not quite


----------



## Scotford

Had a bit of rosetta-envy...


----------



## Sami

Scotford said:


> Had a bit of rosetta-envy...


Now I've got a lot of rosetta-envy.


----------



## Craig-R872

One of mine today. Rave Columbian Suarez.

(The wife's left handed that's why the handle is always to the left on mine)


----------



## Sami

BeanAbout said:


> View attachment 24583


For some time now I've been meaning to perfect my rosetta's. Perhaps now is the time. Any chance you and/or scotford could post videos of your technique, and likewise critique my pours? I can live with my ugly rosetta's any longer... What jug are you using btw?


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Sami said:


> For some time now I've been meaning to perfect my rosetta's. Perhaps now is the time. Any chance you and/or scotford could post videos of your technique, and likewise critique my pours? I can live with my ugly rosetta's any longer... What jug are you using btw?


I can try and get a video, to be honest I'm still learning as I go









i have focussed primarily on my rosetta's as I didn't want to start on anything else until I have perfected it.

Im currently using a rattleware pitcher, and I also find it easier to pour with the smallest jug to.

Im sure @Scotford can also give some better advice... I wouldn't mind spending some time and learning from him to!

heres a cheeky piccolo I did recently...


----------



## Scotford

My main tip would be to use the right amount of milk for the drink you're pouring.

I'll try to throw a video up again soon but it's difficult only getting g a few hours on the machine a week!


----------



## DoubleShot

He says yet still managing to knock it outta the park! Such modesty!


----------



## Scotford

BeanAbout said:


> I can try and get a video, to be honest I'm still learning as I go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have focussed primarily on my rosetta's as I didn't want to start on anything else until I have perfected it.


I'd say you're pretty much there on rosettas! Just out of question, what cup is that (not the picollo)?


----------



## Sami

One from this morning. Needs more delineations at the base, they need to be "sucked" in towards the top more and I always have difficulty maintaining the width of the top as I draw it out.


----------



## DoubleShot

A couple from lunchtime service today:



















Need to be more consistent with my side to side wiggling!


----------



## NickdeBug

Sami said:


> One from this morning. Needs more delineations at the base, they need to be "sucked" in towards the top more and I always have difficulty maintaining the width of the top as I draw it out.


texture looks spot on.

Very drinkable no doubt!


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Scotford said:


> I'd say you're pretty much there on rosettas! Just out of question, what cup is that (not the picollo)?


Thanks! still not as consistent as I'd like to its getting there.

and I think the last cup pic i posted was a 9oz Inker.


----------



## Scotford

BeanAbout said:


> Thanks! still not as consistent as I'd like to its getting there.
> 
> and I think the last cup pic i posted was a 9oz Inker.


Are you London based?


----------



## hotmetal

I think he's Leighton Buzzard Scot


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Scotford said:


> Are you London based?


about 45mins outside in Leighton Buzzard


----------



## Scotford

BeanAbout said:


> about 45mins outside in Leighton Buzzard


Fair one. I'm organising a SW latte art throwdown in the next few weeks if you wanna come along some milk and dominate!!!



hotmetal said:


> I think he's Leighton Buzzard Scot


Cheers brah


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Scotford said:


> Fair one. I'm organising a SW latte art throwdown in the next few weeks if you wanna come along some milk and dominate!!!


Sounds good, keep me posted and if I'm available I'll definitely try to make it down!

not sure about dominating though, I've seen the standard of a lot of places in London :/ haha


----------



## Obnic

Well at least it's central.


----------



## DoubleShot

Starting in the centre is one of the most important steps, I'm told!


----------



## Obnic

DoubleShot said:


> Starting in the centre is one of the most important steps, I'm told!


I think there's something about the shape of the cup too. I have tulip shaped 7oz cups that always seem to result in a flat bottom. That last one was a traditional demitasse. It seems to be less prone to flat-bottom syndrome but I can't seem to get those beautiful outer rings in scotford stylee.


----------



## DoubleShot

I can't pour anything decent using Tulip cups, so I stopped using them. The Pro's however can pour into pretty much any vessel!


----------



## Scotford

I think with the tulip style cups, when you are tilting the cup for the mixing milk and espresso before the actual pour and just starting to level the cup, the shape of the tulip causes some funny turbulence if you start the pour too early.


----------



## Craig-R872

A collection of mine so far! ☕


----------



## DoubleShot

Craig-R872...starting to look dangerous, there lad!


----------



## Craig-R872

DoubleShot said:


> Craig-R872...starting to look dangerous, there lad!


Hey thanks. As they say practice makes perfect, but I am only making 2 a day so it's definitely taking its time. Need a job in a coffee shop!


----------



## Mocochoco

Not a terrible Rosetta today


----------



## christos_geo

Testing out this beautiful ceramic cup, was a collaboration of Workshop coffee and Moss ceramics. Texture is so satisfying going from rough to enamel.


----------



## Scotford

Last pour of the week for me. A wonky slow to fast - setta.


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## Craig-R872

First attempt at a Swan!


----------



## DoubleShot

''Tis a good first attempt lad!


----------



## Craig-R872

DoubleShot said:


> ''Tis a good first attempt lad!


Thanks! Yeah quite pleased with that. ?


----------



## Spooks

Started of as a swan, looks more toucan kinda lol


----------



## CallumT

Scotford said:


> Last pour of the week for me. A wonky slow to fast - setta.


Something about white ancap cups!


----------



## fenom60

Very nice work


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## coffeechap

New cups on new L-R


----------



## Scotford

CallumT said:


> Something about white ancap cups!


I actually don't enjoy pouring into them as much as I do in Acme or Loveramics but I do prefer drinking out of them.


----------



## roaringboy

A couple from today - one before and one after (different drinks):-


----------



## Scotford

Just giving a shout out to this chap who has logged a total of 3 hours manipulating milk. Three. Hours. Total.










I know career baristas that aren't this good!


----------



## Obnic

Scotford said:


> Just giving a shout out to this chap who has logged a total of 3 hours manipulating milk. Three. Hours!


Makes me wonder what the hell I've been doing with my time. He must have a Jedi master for a teacher.


----------



## Scotford

Obnic said:


> Makes me wonder what the hell I've been doing with my time. He must have a Jedi master for a teacher.


There's a lot to be said for listening to advice and actually putting it into practice


----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford

Still waiting on date and location of your latte art classes!


----------



## Scotford

@DoubleShot End of Feb/March hopefully. Just finalising a few side projects that can (I hope) free up some time.


----------



## DoubleShot

How many people would you be able to accommodate? I know @hotmetal is also itching to attend if he can make it.


----------



## Scotford

I'll probably look at 4 per group to start with


----------



## hotmetal

Yep. How long have I been doing trial and error based on advice from here and oh so many you tube videos, just to get this far? I'm well up for a concentrated session with pro feedback and tips.


----------



## Obnic

I'd donate to the forum to see a GoPro video of that class (since I doubt you're planning to host a class in Switzerland). Get enough donors and it might be worth doing properly. There are some talented videographers on the forum.


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## Scotford

Obnic said:


> I'd donate to the forum to see a GoPro video of that class (since I doubt you're planning to host a class in Switzerland). Get enough donors and it might be worth doing properly. There are some talented videographers on the forum.


Actually, this might not be as far fetched as you seem. I think a lot of phones are live steam enabled these days. Mine is. Maybe there's a Twitch-esque feed that could be streamed to.

If I get my arse in gear this year I'll look into something similar!


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


>


Dem fine lines are harrrd eh? Trick is to have your side to side very consistent whilst drawing the jug back veeerrrrrrryyy slowly.


----------



## hotmetal

"Live steam enabled"? A very appropriate auto-correct error there!


----------



## DoubleShot

Scotford said:


> Dem fine lines are harrrd eh? Trick is to have your side to side very consistent whilst drawing the jug back veeerrrrrrryyy slowly.


I have been meaning to ask you about my draw through.

I do feel my draw through after the side to side wiggling is either too fast or I've lifted the spout of my jug too high and I'm always pulling the whole pattern down. Before the drawn through, often the swiggly pattern doesn't remotely resemble what I end up with!


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> I have been meaning to ask you about my draw through.
> 
> I do feel my draw through after the side to side wiggling is either too fast or I've lifted the spout of my jug too high and I'm always pulling the whole pattern down. Before the drawn through, often the swiggly pattern doesn't remotely resemble what I end up with!


I think you've just self-diagnosed there


----------



## hotmetal

I have the opposite problem, my cut is often too heavy and thick, which also pulls it out of shape. Either that or I run out of milk and the last bit of foam flops out like some big white slug of doom, desecrating what would've undoubtedly been some heroic work of art. Just can't quite seem to get the hang of punching a chortling clairvoyant (or striking a happy medium if you prefer )


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## javacentral

This entire thread is like a wonderful continuation of beautiful coffee art. Love it.


----------



## Craig-R872

This mornings flat white.


----------



## anton78

Cos it's Friday.


----------



## hotmetal

Good point, so it is!

Here's a quick cappuccino made from the delicious Serra Negra from Brad at Horsham. The coffee is better than my rosetta...


----------



## JimBean1

I'm practising my tulip. The coffee is delicious but the art is somewhat lacking still.


----------



## Riz

Recent attempts...


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist

Kinda exploded somewhat... Perhaps it's a protea?


----------



## Spooks

Chuffed with this swan


----------



## Scotford

Cheeky spiral in a 4oz takeaway. Not clean. Not tidy. Not even pretty but difficult with a shot that takes 2/3 of the cup!!!


----------



## Obnic

Scotford said:


> Cheeky spiral...


But but but.... how? Love it.


----------



## Scotford

Obnic said:


> But but but.... how? Love it.


It's one of those 'move the espresso and make it happen' pours. Hard to grasp bit even harder to make look attractive.


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## Craig-R872




----------



## DoubleShot

It's Friday and start of the weeeeeeekend! 










Bit uneven . Need more practice...


----------



## Kman10

best of today's efforts


----------



## Scotford

Only snap from a mental service today. Not very clean (at all) but you get the idea


----------



## NateChat




----------



## Craig-R872

Tulip, more practice required but getting there.


----------



## Scotford

Slowing it down for Saturday


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Biscotti o'clock


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Love the occasional Biscotti


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Make my own now Clive - dead simple and loads cheaper too.


----------



## Daren

Mmmmm Biscotti


----------



## Scotford

Cheeky anti-valentines rose...


----------



## JimBean1

Had a bit of latte art training yesterday which was very useful and great fun. Smashed out this little beauty this morning.


----------



## Burnzy

3 years between the top and bottom. hope everyone well x


----------



## Craig-R872

One from this morning.


----------



## anton78

Today I not only have a cold, I have to spend the day at the in-laws' house. Devastated doesn't come close. Still, this is delicious.


----------



## Craig-R872

Swapped my Sage jug for a wider spouted jug. Over filled the cup tho!


----------



## hippy_dude

Terrible free pour I'm afraid, but first chance pouring into my new lovely yellow Loveramics Tulip.


----------



## Craig-R872

Before and After.


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## hippy_dude

Anyone got any tips for pouring in a Tulip cup? Struggling compared to a shallow bowl shaped cup.


----------



## Scotford

hippy_dude said:


> Anyone got any tips for pouring in a Tulip cup? Struggling compared to a shallow bowl shaped cup.


They take a REALLY slow pour into


----------



## Spooks

Today's effort


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## hotmetal




----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## JimBean1




----------



## Gobbosp

About 3 weeks in now and getting some good results


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## JimBean1




----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## Scotford

@DoubleShot looks like your milk is textured well but slightly on the thin side. It's great for getting a million fine lines into your pattern but a massive pain to control steadily.


----------



## DoubleShot

Believe it or not that was from using unknown (think white label vinyl, lol!) beans that a family members neighbour wanted me to try plus skimmed (cholesterol lowering) milk. Wasn't for my consumption as you can guess!

I prefer using full fat (blue label) milk as I find it stretches better as you say.


----------



## JimBean1

Getting more consistent


----------



## Craig-R872

Cheeky morning coffee whilst the house is empty.


----------



## Scotford

Cheeky little switchback flamer with a couple of streamers. (Totes just made that shiz up, yo!)


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## Scotford

Slow. It. Down.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford

Even though the video two posts up is obviously in real-time, it's almost like you're Neo outta The Matrix and able to slow down everything around you, lol!

#ScotfordisNeo


----------



## Scotford

I quite like the thought of being Agent Smith tbh


----------



## Craig-R872

A Swan?


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## Scotford

Something new I'm working on...


----------



## DoubleShot

Dem lines looking clean dude!


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Dem lines looking clean dude!


Yeah the stacks are good, just need a bit of cleaning up on the phoenix.


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## nightslayer

Been playing around with tulips a bit and have a question - how do people do tulips with the really thin leaves? Mine always come out really fat but I've taken a massive liking to the neat concentric rings I've seen around the place.








The pour kinda started with me being unsure about turning it into a Rosetta or tulip so forgive the messy base. Also this was on chocolate cos I'll be making drinks for a caffeine-intolerant friend this week so I was experimenting.


----------



## Scotford

@nightslayer to get those nice crispy thin leaves, you'll need to be starting bang on in the middle of the cup with a nice perfectly formed layer. Next you'll need to push your next layer into it so it stretches out nice and smooth, starting to wrap around. Repeat and repeat until you've got the desired effect. #hi5


----------



## Scotford

Everyone loves a 2oz mac!


----------



## DoubleShot

This started off terrible but then I recovered somewhat and managed to still salvage something out of it!


----------



## Obnic

You're right about slow. There's almost definition in this one.


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## JimBean1

Critique welcomed. I ran out of room at the end.


----------



## Gobbosp

Probably my best yet


----------



## Craig-R872

Afternoon flat white ☕


----------



## Craig-R872

Trying out my new 500ml Motta ☕


----------



## nightslayer

Anyone knows why my art keeps looking like its been inspired by Salvador Dali? Suggestions welcome! (I know I'm not cutting the flow enough st the end which sinks the top bit, but I'm more wondering about the misshapen base)


----------



## DoubleShot

Are you starting your pour in the centre of the cup plus moving the milk jug straight backwards as you pour as opposed to at an angle?


----------



## nightslayer

DoubleShot said:


> Are you starting your pour in the centre of the cup plus moving the milk jug straight backwards as you pour as opposed to at an angle?


You are ever so helpful, thank you! Well I do start in the centre and move backwards perpendicularly, but I will keep an eye out to do it more consistently to see if that was the issue. Also with regards to the tulip - I can get the leaves to wrap around each successive layer, but they never seem to thin out much! Could I be marking overfast? Ah the annoying thing about latte art is that there are too many things to practice with too few cups of coffee..


----------



## DoubleShot

Posted this on JimBean1 's thread but you may find this slow motion video helpful.






For anyone but the pro's, this isn't as easy as it's made to look in the video!


----------



## Obnic

DoubleShot said:


> Posted this on JimBean1 's thread but you may find this slow motion video helpful.


What I notice more than anything else is that the cup starts at a much greater angle than 45 degrees, the funnel of the jug really is very close to the surface because of this extreme angle, and he tilts the cup backward towards level at the very beginning of the Rosetta and that's why the base wraps. I think it's that last point that may hold my next evolution. Going to practice tomorrow.


----------



## Craig-R872

If you can film yourself pouring your latte art it will help you critique your pour.


----------



## Craig-R872

Seeing as it's Friday!


----------



## glevum

Rave signature. 8oz.


----------



## hotmetal

Vagabond LSOL 7oz.

Not sure I could've got much more in.


----------



## Spooks

Still trying swans....


----------



## hotmetal

Closest I can get to a swan is a duck. One that's dabbling under water. Not even sure where you start with a swan, but I think I'd better stick to rosettas and tulips for now.


----------



## Spooks

hotmetal said:


> Closest I can get to a swan is a duck. One that's dabbling under water. Not even sure where you start with a swan, but I think I'd better stick to rosettas and tulips for now.


I said trying swans, not succeeding. Ironically still struggling at Rosetta's


----------



## hotmetal

Spooks said:


> I said trying swans, not succeeding. Ironically still struggling at Rosetta's


I dunno mate, it looks pretty good to me. It's as good a swan as my rosetta is for a rosetta. Sure it could be tidied up a bit and made more effortless, but still pretty solid. Well I think it's good anyhow, and for sure better than if I tried it!


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> Not sure I could've got much more in.


Pffft there's LOADS of room!


----------



## Scotford

Back to basics for me today. Dem definitions


----------



## hotmetal

Sharp!


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> Sharp!


Especially hard to get the definition on this roast as it's lighter than before. Fine lines are a biatch! Must. Try. Harder.


----------



## Scotford

Gotta shout out to my newest FedCertified© barista too. 3 months making coffee and has busted out a BOSS of a swan!


----------



## hotmetal

After 3 months? Wow! Been trying for years just to get to my humble efforts. Then again I dare say s/he makes a few more than 2 drinks a day. ...


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> After 3 months? Wow! Been trying for years just to get to my humble efforts. Then again I dare say s/he makes a few more than 2 drinks a day. ...


Just one or two (hundred) flatties!


----------



## JimBean1

Tiny cortado this morning - delicious!!


----------



## joey24dirt

I definitely get worse the more I practice!! I think I need a larger cup to hone my skills to be honest. By the time I get something going the cup is full. It's all good experience though.


----------



## Spooks

First attempt at a Phoenix type thang


----------



## grumpydaddy

joey24dirt said:


> View attachment 25568
> I definitely get worse the more I practice!! I think I need a larger cup to hone my skills to be honest. By the time I get something going the cup is full. It's all good experience though.


Got any rice bowls ??


----------



## joey24dirt

grumpydaddy said:


> Got any rice bowls ??


I do have some bigger cups which I have been using so maybe next Friday I'll have something a bit better to show. I'm just a bit rubbish at steaming the milk haha. I either don't stretch enough or I go too far. I'll get there I'm sure


----------



## anton78

Rosettas are not my thing. Pretty chuffed with this (it's a massive improvement, trust me!).


----------



## Craig-R872

Two cups from this morning.


----------



## joey24dirt

A couple more attempts from this afternoon ( technically not Friday)


----------



## michaelg

Enjoying the sunshine and an al fresco coffee before going back to work in my home office.


----------



## Spooks

Was actually from Saturday but just a similar cup....nom nom


----------



## Josevonspain

Spooks said:


> Was actually from Saturday but just a similar cup....nom nom


Wow, I really like this one


----------



## Spooks

Josevonspain said:


> Wow, I really like this one


Many thanks, honoured considering how many good coffees on here.


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## hotmetal

Nice slo-mo there JB! Turned out well.


----------



## Navisnen

Good Friday to you all! May you all enjoy a weekend full of coffee


----------



## roaringboy

First decent one in a while from me when I actually had my phone to hand!


----------



## Scotford

Pouring something completely different today ahead of next Friday at LCF!






Still counts though yeah?


----------



## DoubleShot

^^

Is that some type of frappé?!


----------



## JimBean1

Bit of a milk bomb and weak shot but happy with the Rosetta


----------



## coffeechap

Lazy sunday pour


----------



## MildredM

@coffeechap looks good . . . your coffee and your cup


----------



## joey24dirt

Slowly getting used used to the rhinowares pitcher. More practice required


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> ^^
> 
> Is that some type of frappé?!


Nope. It's a sort-of carbonated espresso emulsion that messes with the senses. All will be revealed on Friday!


----------



## Scotford

Back to basics


----------



## Spooks

Scotford said:


> Back to basics


Oh aye, very basic. Cracking as always


----------



## Craig-R872

One from this morning.


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Back to basics


Thats what my attempt was supposed to look like haha


----------



## hotmetal

Ran out of room!

Rave Ethiopia G1 Natural Gedeb - banging!


----------



## joey24dirt

Seems my best efforts don't come on Fridays so I have to post mid week. Best "thing" I've poured so far. Hopefully starting to get the hang of it a bit more.


----------



## nightslayer

Hmmm. Someone explain to me the difference in pour technique between Scotford's and Joey's recent tulips? All my tulips look (more) like Scotford's recent one and I've been trying to get the thin lines/leaves from Joey's but don't seem to be able to.


----------



## joey24dirt

nightslayer said:


> Hmmm. Someone explain to me the difference in pour technique between Scotford's and Joey's recent tulips? All my tulips look (more) like Scotford's recent one and I've been trying to get the thin lines/leaves from Joey's but don't seem to be able to.
> 
> View attachment 25859


when I pour mine it is literally sheer luck as to how it turns out. Obviously I only post my best so I don't look like a complete failure haha. However I have been experimenting slightly with how I make the milk. My last two posts have been steamed at different temperatures and even though it's small changes the milk has definitely come out "thicker/thinner". It's always tricky though when you only make on average two cups a day.

Your coffee looks great though.


----------



## Scotford

nightslayer said:


> Hmmm. Someone explain to me the difference in pour technique between Scotford's and Joey's recent tulips?


Technique. If i can, I'll throw up a video to show the difference but it's basically in my one, I lay down a base by getting some wiggles out to create the lines and then push push push push push into that and with Joey's one it's more push push push push push in a fluid motion to create solid layers.


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Technique. If i can, I'll throw up a video to show the difference but it's basically in my one, I lay down a base by getting some wiggles out to create the lines and then push push push push push into that and with Joey's one it's more push push push push push in a fluid motion to create solid layers.


yeah what Scotford said  I literally don't have a clue. I was hoping to find some kind of barista course in the north east if you guys know of any?


----------



## glevum

Liquid lunch


----------



## joey24dirt

glevum said:


> Liquid lunch


Very nice. How do you not run out of room straight away when getting all that done?! My cup will have overflowed six times trying to make that haha.


----------



## Scotford

Meh

2oz


----------



## Navisnen

joey24dirt said:


> Seems my best efforts don't come on Fridays so I have to post mid week.


I'm with you!


----------



## MildredM

I thought it was rather elegant, @Scotford . . . A bit modern arty


----------



## Craig-R872

This mornings coffee.


----------



## Scotford

MildredM said:


> I thought it was rather elegant, @Scotford . . . A bit modern arty


It'll end up as the 'all over the wall' modern art if i don't get my shit together by tomorrow at LCF


----------



## Jumbo Ratty




----------



## Craig-R872




----------



## standas

Friday morning.


----------



## joey24dirt

Slurp!


----------



## JimBean1

Sunday morning Friday free pour...


----------



## hotmetal

JimBean1 said:


> Sunday morning Friday free pour...


When you've drunk it you'll probably realise it's actually only Saturday LOL!

Nice pour though. I'd best go and warm my machine up.


----------



## DoubleShot

Latte art smackdown time. Fight!


----------



## hotmetal

DoubleShot said:


> Latte art smackdown time. Fight!


Take that you cad!


----------



## DoubleShot

Salvador Dalí apple?


----------



## hotmetal

Funnily enough, the above is the second one precisely because the first one really did look like an apple. A big light brown heart and a tiny little tulip-ish thing in the middle that looked like the pips. I would've posted it but then I thought 'maybe I could add a leaf' and made a total hash of it!

Kudos for the accent on Dalí!

I think Jim bean wins though, unless the competition is 'fullest cup'.


----------



## JimBean1

hotmetal said:


> When you've drunk it you'll probably realise it's actually only Saturday LOL!
> 
> Nice pour though. I'd best go and warm my machine up.


Excellent a bonus day!


----------



## hippy_dude

Not the best, still getting used to the size of a 5oz cup.


----------



## MildredM

Looks great @hippy_dude







coffee AND cup, is it an Acme?


----------



## DoubleShot

Looks like a tulip d'Ancap, though ACME also do the same style of Cup.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ACME-ACW-080-Tulip-Cup-170/dp/B01LXTN3SI?th=1&psc=1

Tulips tend to be more of a challenge to most of us amateurs when free pouring latte art or attempting to, due to their shape. Tidy work hippy_dude


----------



## hippy_dude

It's actually a Tulip cap 5(ish/6ish)Oz Loveramics cup. Love the vibrancy of it and it was the only one i could find in the smaller 5oz in yellow. It's very tricky pouring into it but thanks to comments here i have improved greatly by getting a slow pour to prevent the whirlpool effect it creates. Am only amateur myself but have improved vastly recently thanks to use of a (god help me...) Nespresso machine my mum has with a better steam wand on it.


----------



## hippy_dude

Also, thanks for the feedback guys, i shall have to start posting here more to show development


----------



## DoubleShot

hippy_dude said:


> Am only amateur myself but have improved vastly recently thanks to use of a (god help me...) Nespresso machine my mum has with a better steam wand on it.


Which model is that, something like a Magimix Maestria?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00K0LKGGW/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1491666170&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=nespresso+maestria


----------



## nightslayer

Have recently ran into some issues, when I start marking the surface I can't quite get the lines to etch in the coffee - is this an issue of coffee texture or pour technique? I figured my previous problem of the crema washing out was due to under-aerated milk so I've been trying to aerate a bit more recently, is this too aerated though?


----------



## Scotford

nightslayer said:


> Have recently ran into some issues, when I start marking the surface I can't quite get the lines to etch in the coffee - is this an issue of coffee texture or pour technique? I figured my previous problem of the crema washing out was due to under-aerated milk so I've been trying to aerate a bit more recently, is this too aerated though?
> 
> View attachment 26035


Milk is very much like coffee in the sense that you have to dial-in your technique. You might start steaming really wet milk, then analyze, adjusting technique and overshoot the mark so you dial it back a bit on the dryness and start to get better results but there is definitely the god-texture in there somewhere and you're getting close so you start to adjust again and and oh look you've undershot again and the cycle goes on and on and on.


----------



## hippy_dude

nightslayer said:


> Have recently ran into some issues, when I start marking the surface I can't quite get the lines to etch in the coffee - is this an issue of coffee texture or pour technique? I figured my previous problem of the crema washing out was due to under-aerated milk so I've been trying to aerate a bit more recently, is this too aerated though?
> 
> View attachment 26035


Yeah I'd say you've over aerated it there mate, so easy to do though. I've only recently started using back on how much i let into mine and now just stop maybe 5-10 seconds before where my head is telling me to go to. It's just one of those things where your can't really tell till after you've finished, when it's too late to do anything about it one way or the other unfortunately.


----------



## Gobbosp

Getting better


----------



## Scotford

Struggled with super foamy 'dry' cap milk here. :-/


----------



## DoubleShot

How the waiter/waitress manages to get that to a customer's table without spilling any is gravity-defying!

#tabletopslurper


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> How...


Super foamy cap that was


----------



## coffeechap

A pair of 5oz flat whites


----------



## Craig-R872

Something different for a Friday night. Bailey's Hot Chocolate.


----------



## Scotford

Cheeky early morning blinder! Not much room for milk in this 75g shot piccolo!!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Cheeky early morning blinder! Not much room for milk in this 75g shot piccolo!!!


You are the master. All hail!! I'm still getting milk everywhere. It's so frustrating especially as I thought I was beginning to get the hang of it


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> You are the master. All hail!! I'm still getting milk everywhere. It's so frustrating especially as I thought I was beginning to get the hang of it


Ah man you'll get it. I rarely get time on the machine these days but it's not unlike riding a bike, once it's learned, it's there!


----------



## DoubleShot

And it's what some of us are waiting to learn from da master! 

Something to pass down the generations and keep this much sort after skill alive and kicking, ha ha!


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Ah man you'll get it











There we go! I'm going to run away now and quit while I'm ahead haha. It's absolutely my mantra, the more I practice the worse I get. This one was made after my toddler got me up at 5.45am and was pulling at my legs whilst trying to make it (priorities eh?!)..... and poured with my 20oz pitcher which I was also convinced was causing me problems. Just shows you it's all in the mind.


----------



## joey24dirt

Also no idea why it's uploaded two pictures. Uploading from my phone doesn't help


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> poured with my 20oz pitcher which I was also convinced was causing me problems. Just shows you it's all in the mind.


I'm an advocate of using the right sized tool for the job so for an 8oz or less drink I use a 340ml (I think) jug as it makes more sense to me that trying to pour from a spouted barrel.

But overthinking it actually is a killer too. I completely did my head in one week when I just couldn't nail anything and I was stressing myself out as o much i got worse the harder I pushed myself. Take a step back and clear your head. Make this fun, not stressful!


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Make this fun, not stressful!


Im definitely trying to! Haha

thanks for the advice though. I'll definitely be back next Friday (Saturday morning) with my latest creation/mess!!


----------



## DoubleShot

There is nowt wrong with that über early morning effort @joey24dirt


----------



## joey24dirt

DoubleShot said:


> There is nowt wrong with that über early morning effort @joey24dirt


Thanks mate. I think I'm on a 10% success ratio at the moment haha


----------



## JimBean1

Little after lunch 5oz cortado.


----------



## JimBean1

Tulip practise.


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Tulip practise.
> 
> View attachment 26111


looking good!! Do you ever get a static shock when steaming milk? Last few days I keep getting a zap when doing my milk.


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> looking good!! Do you ever get a static shock when steaming milk? Last few days I keep getting a zap when doing my milk.


I've not had that experience and hope it stays that way







Not having my coffee machine fighting back!


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> I've not had that experience and hope it stays that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not having my coffee machine fighting back!


Im hoping it's just the new trousers I've got generating the static so we'll see. I've let Sage know hopefully they get back to me.


----------



## DoubleShot

Are you walking over a carpeted floor wearing socks by any chance? That would certainly cause some serious static buildup!


----------



## joey24dirt

DoubleShot said:


> Are you walking over a carpeted floor wearing socks by any chance? That would certainly cause some serious static buildup!


No we have laminate floor throughout the downstairs of the house. We do have a couple of throws that generate static every now and then. I wear crocs around the house also so I can't remember how that effects the static charge with me being insulated from the floor. It's just strange as it's only happened these last few days.


----------



## joey24dirt

Worlds smallest erm.... what is it? A tulip?


----------



## roaringboy

Back to basics.


----------



## christos_geo

Thanks @coffeechap the cups arrived in perfect condition and look great


----------



## Obnic

joey24dirt said:


> Worlds smallest erm.... what is it? A tulip?


Or a perfect tulip in a 32oz mug


----------



## anton78

Full.


----------



## Scotford

Yah


----------



## Daren

Winky Wonky Friday....


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Yah


come on now nobody likes a show off haha. Seriously great work!!


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> come on now nobody likes a show off haha. Seriously great work!!


Haha I'll tear it up this weekend as I'm getting some serious milk-meddling on!


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Haha I'll tear it up this weekend as I'm getting some serious milk-meddling on!


You definitely need to start giving some online lessons haha. I'm getting worse. I'm blaming my toddler for infecting the house with every illness known to man thus bringing my pour game back to zero :-(


----------



## JimBean1

Yum! I'm loving Redber's Winter Blend beans, anyone else find them equally satisfying?


----------



## MildredM

I'm not sure why some beans seem to make bubbles when the milk goes in, while some don't :/


----------



## DoubleShot

MildredM said:


> I'm not sure why some beans seem to make bubbles when the milk goes in, while some don't :/


Lighter roast beans will usually always do that. Sciencey bit is probably something to do with more co2 escaping?


----------



## MildredM

DoubleShot said:


> Lighter roast beans will usually always do that. Sciencey bit is probably something to do with more co2 escaping?


Ha, yes, I see.


----------



## Craig-R872

I get bubbles in mine too. Raves Columbian Suarez.


----------



## joey24dirt

I know that it doesn't look much but this is my most memorable cup I've done for a long time, as it's the day I actually got the milk perfect. So I was totally caught off guard and ended up with whatever the hell it is haha.


----------



## joey24dirt

2nd attempt with new and improved milk. Slightly better.


----------



## nightslayer

Is it sacrilege to upload videos to the thread for critique? Should I go elsewhere? This is what I am currently struggling with turning all my art into Salvador Dali-esque pieces.. (edit: pour from 1:10 or so)


----------



## joey24dirt

nightslayer said:


> Is it sacrilege to upload videos to the thread for critique? Should I go elsewhere? This is what I am currently struggling with turning all my art into Salvador Dali-esque pieces.. (edit: pour from 1:10 or so)


not at all. In fact I'll be looking to steal all the advice you receive 

From what I've seen online, they seem to add a lot more milk to begin with. Almost filling the cup to 3/4 full and then started the art. That's just one guy I follow though but might be worth a try.


----------



## hotmetal

No problem with etiquette about posting videos. My own latte art is nothing special so you can freely ignore any comments, but what struck me is that;

- there was too much air entering the milk too close to the end of steaming, which means you didn't necessarily get the whirlpool effect that delivers silkier microfoam

- maybe pour more in before starting the pattern. Start high when setting the base, then stop and come down very close

- try being a bit smoother/more relaxed/gentle and not going for so many layers, you might get a smoother shape.

Like I said I am not that good at it myself but those would be what I'd think about.


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Lighter roast beans will usually always do that. Sciencey bit is probably something to do with more co2 escaping?


Milk texture mostly. Depending on how your milk holds microfoam depends on how fast those bubbles will start to appear


----------



## DoubleShot

Had hoped you'd drop by and share your wisdom on this matter. 

Wasn't sure if milk texture also played a part in these bubbles forming but I've always seen more bubbles from lighter roasts compared to almost none with dark roasted beans.

Coincidence?


----------



## MildredM

Scotford said:


> Milk texture mostly. Depending on how your milk holds microfoam depends on how fast those bubbles will start to appear


But it doesn't happen all the time. Onto some different beans today and didn't get a single bubble. Maybe I DO do the milk differently from cup to cup and just hadn't realised!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Well don't know what happened here. Went a little bit wild with a cocktail stick ha!


----------



## hotmetal

^ well funny!


----------



## Scotford

MildredM said:


> But it doesn't happen all the time. Onto some different beans today and didn't get a single bubble. Maybe I DO do the milk differently from cup to cup and just hadn't realised!!


You might well just have milk that isn't as consistent structurally. Dunno.


----------



## Scotford

DoubleShot said:


> Had hoped you'd drop by and share your wisdom on this matter.
> 
> Wasn't sure if milk texture also played a part in these bubbles forming but I've always seen more bubbles from lighter roasts compared to almost none with dark roasted beans.
> 
> Coincidence?


Weird. My espresso is super super light and we get nothing like that unless the milk isn't correct texturally.

Main things I'd look for are: well rested beans, good milk and perfect technique.


----------



## Scotford

Here's a coffee thats 45 minutes old. Very very light beans, 11 days off roast, milk delivered this morning, textured by myself.


----------



## Scotford

Here's the same coffee less than a minute after pouring


----------



## DoubleShot

WOW!  Crème Brûlée vs silky nom nom looking coffee!

Noice heart stack too!


----------



## hippy_dude

Scotford said:


> You might well just have milk that isn't as consistent structurally. Dunno.


Any recommendations for milk that is? I know i loved the waitrose one but getting there all the time isn't easy or feasible.


----------



## Scotford

hippy_dude said:


> Any recommendations for milk that is? I know i loved the waitrose one but getting there all the time isn't easy or feasible.


Can't say I actually do I'm afraid as i don't ingest milk in any capacity other than cheese. I've been using The Estate Dairy for quite a while now and wouldn't ever consider anything else. Northiam who I used before them were also very good too.


----------



## DoubleShot

When only the best will do...


----------



## Scotford

Hollow piccolo.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Scotford

Video please of how the master pours one of those please.

Showed someone a photo of your last one and they repied..."Hoooooow?!?"










Cheers.


----------



## Scotford

@DoubleShot super thin milk is key


----------



## Craig-R872

Scotford said:


> @DoubleShot super thin milk is key


This is something I've been thinking about. So do different types of patterns need different thickness of milk?


----------



## Scotford

Craig-R872 said:


> This is something I've been thinking about. So do different types of patterns need different thickness of milk?


Nah not really. I just find hollows easier with thinner milk as it gives you less milk 'volume' to have to push around the drink surface.


----------



## joey24dirt

Not going to lie I'm pretty stoked with this. I think it's 85% there but just needs a little more work. What do you guys think? Tips/advice/critique please


----------



## DoubleShot

Another one who is starting to look dangerous!


----------



## joey24dirt

DoubleShot said:


> Another one who is starting to look dangerous!


 @DoubleShot if you mean me then I start to look dangerous then immediately stop haha. I thought I'd try do another one shortly after but the machine woke the baby so I had to pour one handed whilst holding the baby. Safe to say I won't be posting the picture of that one !!


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> Tips/advice/critique please


Looks good!


----------



## Craig-R872

I ran out of milk for the last heart!


----------



## Scotford

If it's good enough for IG...


----------



## Navisnen

I am not quite sure how the outside edges for a "rough cut" look. First time I have had that happen. Maybe the Master can enlighten me?


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> If it's good enough for IG...


What volume is this cup? Looks similar to my 250ml


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> What volume is this cup? Looks similar to my 250ml


 170ml D'ancap I think.


----------



## nightslayer

Shoutout to hotmetal (sorry don't know how to actually do the mention thing!) for helping me realize what I was doing wrong - so turns out my issue was not filling the cup enough so my spout wasn't close enough to the surface when I started trying to mark the coffee and so I had to tilt the pitcher way too much to get the foam to mark.. ah the irony that the first thing I learnt how to do was the same thing that kept me perplexed for ages after modifying my techniques in so many other ways.









Overfoamed the milk but at least it's getting there!


----------



## Obnic

It's Friday!

Just started some CoffeeCompass Mahogany Malabar that Richard sent all the way to Switzerland for me - what a gent.  Prep was a bit off and the grind was too loose but it's still a marvelous drink.


----------



## joey24dirt

Well as quickly as I thought I was getting the hang of it, I've lost it again haha. Nevermind keep trying I suppose!


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> View attachment 26330


Perfect!!


----------



## JimBean1

Thanks as you've found it doesn't happen every time but nice when it does. Very tasty too this one.


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Thanks as you've found it doesn't happen every time but nice when it does. Very tasty too this one.


Yup that's true, and when it tastes awesome it makes up for the failed attempts.


----------



## joey24dirt

A little bit better this morning. This latte art business really frustrates me at times especially when you think 'right this is the one' and you end up with a white blob! I'm sure one day something will click and I will start to get more consistent. Until then I'm just going to blame my teething toddler for having me up too early haha.


----------



## Scotford

Bank holiday shenanigans


----------



## Slee

After having my second child I'm back on the coffee train.


----------



## MildredM

Slee said:


> After having my second child I'm back on the coffee train.


Congratulations







on both!!


----------



## Slee

MildredM said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on both!!


Thanks  it's given me chance to make coffee in the early hours ha


----------



## DoubleShot

joey24dirt said:


> This latte art business really frustrates me at times especially when you think 'right this is the one' and you end up with a white blob! I'm sure one day something will click and I will start to get more consistent.


Been there, done that and probably should have the t-shirt by now too, lol!

Compared to others here I don't make as many coffees or as often (haven't made one for well over a week!). Keep thinking about getting a kilo or two of the same beans in, plenty of good quality milk and then spend a good amount of hours one day doing nothing but latte art practise...

Or...book a place in @Scotford 's latte art class, when it happens!


----------



## Craig-R872

Sunday morning latte ☕


----------



## joey24dirt

DoubleShot said:


> Been there, done that and probably should have the t-shirt by now too, lol!
> 
> Compared to others here I don't make as many coffees or as often (haven't made one for well over a week!). Keep thinking about getting a kilo or two of the same beans in, plenty of good quality milk and then spend a good amount of hours one day doing nothing but latte art practise...
> 
> Or...book a place in @Scotford 's latte art class, when it happens!


I'm also waiting for these classes to start but haven't heard anything yet haha. Sounds like a good plan though about having an afternoon practicing. No doubt I'd do that then wake up the next day and be back to basics


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Bank holiday shenanigans


Is this swan meant to have a massive 'piece' or is it my filthy mind?!


----------



## hippy_dude

Bank holiday belter!


----------



## Slee

I need to practice!! We should have an amateur latte gathering to help each other or something


----------



## joey24dirt

Slee said:


> I need to practice!! We should have an amateur latte gathering to help each other or something


YES! That would be awesome!


----------



## Slee

I've managed to do 3 in a row that are ok ish for me so I'm happy with this just hope I can keep improving.


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## Craig-R872

First one off the new grinder. Tasted good!


----------



## Slee

Craig-R872 said:


> First one off the new grinder. Tasted good!


Does that mean I need a new grinder to improve?


----------



## Craig-R872

Slee said:


> Does that mean I need a new grinder to improve?


Of course! Throw money at anything at everything will improve. Lol.


----------



## hippy_dude

Craig-R872 said:


> Of course! Throw money at anything at everything will improve. Lol.


Is that the Sette? How are you finding it? I've just received my new one too, the Compak k3 touch advanced, live the stepless ability and the finesse you can attribute to getting it perfect! And not a single shot that it's struggled in as opposed to my Sage smart pro that refused to grind Ethiopian beans!!


----------



## Craig-R872

hippy_dude said:


> Is that the Sette? How are you finding it? I've just received my new one too, the Compak k3 touch advanced, live the stepless ability and the finesse you can attribute to getting it perfect! And not a single shot that it's struggled in as opposed to my Sage smart pro that refused to grind Ethiopian beans!!


So far very good but only set it up Saturday. Very easy to dial in especially with the micro adjustment. I opted for the non weighing version so won't get any of the associated problems, also I am able to use a doing funnel so don't get any grinds out of the basket.


----------



## Obnic

Meh.


----------



## roaringboy

Looked ok til I got an air bubble!


----------



## Thecatlinux

General back to Rosetta for my favourite cup

View attachment 26413


----------



## Scotford

I literally got one shot on the machine today. New shiz.


----------



## DoubleShot

dem lines...clean as a whistle!


----------



## joey24dirt

Wow an actually free pour on a Friday from me haha. I've switched back to the original sage pitcher from a 20oz rhinowares and found things way easier. Obviously still all over the place but it's looking promising. I think I'll be ordering the next size down rhinowares now!


----------



## JimBean1

@joey24dirt Using 360ml Rhinowares which I quite like.


----------



## joey24dirt

That's what I've ordered. I did have one to begin with but sent it back and got the 20oz haha


----------



## joey24dirt

Yeah it's way easier with the smaller pitcher @JimBean1

just need to work on my technique now the rest of the key factors are there.


----------



## joey24dirt

Another attempt with the smaller pitcher. Seems to be turning out ok. I think the key for me is to make sure my toddler is screaming at me and pulling at my legs! Haha. They always turn out better when my attention is divided.


----------



## Thecatlinux

joey24dirt said:


> View attachment 26463
> 
> 
> Another attempt with the smaller pitcher. Seems to be turning out ok. I think the key for me is to make sure my toddler is screaming at me and pulling at my legs! Haha. They always turn out better when my attention is divided.


At least you've got your priorities right get your coffee before little one gets theirs ;-)


----------



## joey24dirt

@Thecatlinux I know right, such a great dad haha! To be fair he had finished his breakfast but obviously I'm not allowed mine.


----------



## hippy_dude

joey24dirt said:


> View attachment 26463
> 
> 
> Another attempt with the smaller pitcher. Seems to be turning out ok. I think the key for me is to make sure my toddler is screaming at me and pulling at my legs! Haha. They always turn out better when my attention is divided.


Damn...you inadvertantly managed to make this into a multi layer hollow heart! I've been trying to produce one for what seems like ever and gave up and stuck to type which I can manage  !


----------



## joey24dirt

hippy_dude said:


> Damn...you inadvertantly managed to make this into a multi layer hollow heart


I can assure you that was never my intention lol. I have the coffee one hand, the milk in the other, and whatever happens happens


----------



## roaringboy

Perfect hangover cure...


----------



## joey24dirt

roaringboy said:


> Perfect hangover cure...


Very nice!


----------



## hotmetal

I just inadvertently clicked on 'start of thread'. It's unreal how certain people have improved beyond all recognition. Mind you they may have made one million coffees in the last 2 years. Found a few posts from myself saying I'm too chicken to post up any of my efforts. I might not have made the progress I'd hoped for but at least I'm now capable of pouring something I need not be too embarrassed about, even if I'm not really that happy with any of them. I'm still making the same mistakes though - big slug of a cut-through ruining half-decent layers due to too much air in the milk.

Today's effort


----------



## Wes78

hotmetal said:


> I just inadvertently clicked on 'start of thread'. It's unreal how certain people have improved beyond all recognition. Mind you they may have made one million coffees in the last 2 years. Found a few posts from myself saying I'm too chicken to post up any of my efforts. I might not have made the progress I'd hoped for but at least I'm now capable of pouring something I need not be too embarrassed about, even if I'm not really that happy with any of them. I'm still making the same mistakes though - big slug of a cut-through ruining half-decent layers due to too much air in the milk.
> 
> Today's effort


Looks good to me!


----------



## Wes78

My best attempt so far but still lacking the quality of others!

must keep trying


----------



## hotmetal

Hmm well cheers, could be worse but wasn't quite what I was aiming for. I should practice more, but then I end up running round like Cornholio off Beavis n Butthead cos I have drunk too many shots!


----------



## joey24dirt

hotmetal said:


> they may have made one million coffees in the last 2 years.


it definitely makes a difference if you can make more than two a day. Currently I can push to three on a weekend but that's my limit. Still slow progress though but hey ho Rome wasn't built in a day


----------



## hotmetal

Better latte than never LOL!


----------



## joey24dirt

A little sloppy but yeah it's progress. Definitely surprised by the difference switching pitchers has made.

Is that a thing? Need to have a pitcher that will suit the size of the cup you're pouring into?


----------



## joey24dirt

Another attempt at a thing. Can you tell the kids and wife have gone to bed??! It's the only chance I get to practice.


----------



## JimBean1

Bit foamy but still a pleasing picture


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Bit foamy but still a pleasing picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26498


so good! You've really got the hang of it now!


----------



## hippy_dude

JimBean1 said:


> Bit foamy but still a pleasing picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26498


Nice, not bad there mate! Is that an IKEA 4.5oz cup? If so; snap! Love how quick they warm up, but conversely hate how quick they go cold when using for pour over!


----------



## JimBean1

hippy_dude said:


> Nice, not bad there mate! Is that an IKEA 4.5oz cup? If so; snap! Love how quick they warm up, but conversely hate how quick they go cold when using for pour over!


It is indeed, I'm really pleased with them.


----------



## Deansie26

Not up to Jimbean standard above, that's the goal of most I'd imagine but this was the cup I poured for my wife this morning, one of me best


----------



## hotmetal

Deansie that is exactly the same problem that still plagues me from time to time. The milk slightly too thick/foamy leading to a 'snail trail' through the middle. I try to steam exactly the right amount of milk to avoid waste, but you only need to add air half a second too long and the last little bit comes out too thick.

Also worth noting the orientation of the handle - ideally the art should face the drinker when they hold the cup.

I had slightly better luck just now.


----------



## Deansie26

Thanks for the tips hotmetal, never thought about facing the drinker. I know exactly what you mean about the slug trail lol.


----------



## JimBean1

Sorry if anyone gets bored of these, just seems a great place to share them.


----------



## DoubleShot

You are starting to make it look easy!

Ya'know what that means?


----------



## JimBean1

DoubleShot said:


> You are starting to make it look easy!
> 
> Ya'know what that means?


Time to change pattern or change career


----------



## hotmetal

Milky dribbles.


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## Craig-R872

Morning Coffee ☕


----------



## DoubleShot

^^

Textbook!


----------



## nightslayer

Agh. Every time I think I have the hang of it I discover I have no idea what I'm doing. Anyone care to diagnose this pour? Started going for a Rosetta, realized no definition was coming out of the leaves (was pouring into the middle and the milk markings just kinda stayed in the middle?), turned it into a too-fat tulip ):









Also Craig - textbook indeed, that looks marvelous.


----------



## DoubleShot

@nightslayer

Follow along, Blue Peter style at home to this...


----------



## hotmetal

Damn! Can't get that lift music outta my head now DS! Shame they edited out the bit where she finished the swan (although I need not concern myself with such matters quite yet!) I'll stick to basic and see if I can improve on this:


----------



## anton78

Well this was welcome on a day when nobody should be working.


----------



## hippy_dude

JimBean1 said:


> It is indeed, I'm really pleased with them.


They're not too bad for the price eh; a bit thin buy that's the sacrifice I guess. I have a few Loveramics ones too but they're too damn expensive to have too many of them.


----------



## Navisnen

Is it Friday? No. Does my long weekend start now? Yes!


----------



## Wes78

Wow , I need to up my game. And buy more milk

heres today's effort, focussing on pouring in the centre of the cup gave me some sort of a pattern.


----------



## DoubleShot

anton78 said:


>












Snap!

(identical cup, in case you didn't spot it!)


----------



## anton78

DoubleShot said:


> Snap!
> 
> (identical cup, in case you didn't spot it!)


You're obviously classier than me, bothering with a saucer.


----------



## DoubleShot

Ha ha. Actually it's to separate the dark granite worktop. Purely for the photo. Don't hold the saucer when drinking coffee at home.


----------



## anton78

DoubleShot said:


> Ha ha. Actually it's to separate the dark granite worktop. Purely for the photo. Don't hold the saucer when drinking coffee at home.


You've got the same worktop as me too. Are you actually in my house?


----------



## DoubleShot

Like I said...snap!


----------



## hotmetal

The Hotmetalette will have a saucer, thank you very much. When it's just me I don't bother. Although a couple of my pours have been that brimmed I've had to take a sip while it's still on the counter - "Face to cup" stylee


----------



## anton78

Mrs Anton also likes a saucer. Maybe it's a girl thing.


----------



## DoubleShot

aka hands-free worktop slurper!


----------



## DoubleShot

anton78 said:


> Mrs Anton also likes a saucer. Maybe it's a girl thing.


Agree with that and no I'm not being sexist!


----------



## MildredM

anton78 said:


> Mrs Anton also likes a saucer. Maybe it's a girl thing.


Indeed. Black and orange go nicely together, I find.

Mind you, a bit of a counter-slurper myself this evening. I didn't have a husband to turn the grinder handle . . . Still can't lift my arm 3 hours later


----------



## hotmetal

Oho! So you got the husband-powered HG-1 did you? The 1BHP model - 1 Bloke Hand Power! Can you not rig up some sort of wheel and belt system to harness the Guinea pig power? 1 hand full of sunflower seeds with a coffee bean thrown in as a kind of starter capacitor to give the wee beastie a boost to create the torque needed for those light Hasbean blends?


----------



## joey24dirt

Definitely struggling of late with getting the milk right. I'm just free handing the temp with semi-skimmed at the moment. I had been using full fat but the muffin tops were expanding so I knocked that on the head!


----------



## joey24dirt

Round two. I want to thank @JimBean1 for his recent video. I copied what you did and it seemed to work out much better for me. Cheers.


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> View attachment 26592
> 
> 
> Round two. I want to thank @JimBean1 for his recent video. I copied what you did and it seemed to work out much better for me. Cheers.


Excellent, very pleased it helped







Looks good!


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Excellent, very pleased it helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!


Ive literally just made another and failed haha. I forgot to start high to get under the crema this time. I'm blaming my son for having me up at 5am


----------



## nightslayer

The milk texture gods smiled on me today.. but I messed up the finish, ah well. Better luck next time!


----------



## Wes78

Looks good to me!

ill have a go later, I'll warn you though, anything can result!


----------



## MildredM

hotmetal said:


> Oho! So you got the husband-powered HG-1 did you? The 1BHP model - 1 Bloke Hand Power!


I did indeed. Maybe I can avail myself of your expertise. I have now being unable to use my HG1 for 2 days due to a certain person not being in attendance. Would you say I have a defective grinder?



> Can you not rig up some sort of wheel and belt system to harness the Guinea pig power? 1 hand full of sunflower seeds with a coffee bean thrown in as a kind of starter capacitor to give the wee beastie a boost to create the torque needed for those light Hasbean blends?


You obviously don't have much expertise in the inner workings of the guinea pig. Sunflower seeds, I ask you.

These, on the other hand, do!










They also eat just about everything else in sight!



















Just to keep the post on topic . . .

  I like a saucer with my cup please! by Mildred Mittens, on Flickr


----------



## Scotford

doubleshot said:


> don't hold the saucer when drinking coffee at home.


heretic


----------



## Scotford

When will this week be over???


----------



## JimBean1

Scotford said:


> When will this week be over???


Stunning!


----------



## joey24dirt

Had a little crack at just 'pushing' the milk instead of pour/wiggle type motion. I messed up the start of it and the strike but I'm fairly pleased with the middle section.

I seem to just start with no real idea of what to try haha


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> When will this week be over???


Would love to see a video if you ever got the time to make one


----------



## JimBean1

Happy Friday


----------



## Deansie26

Nice coffees! Look really tasty.

Mildred I've wanted a Gray for as long as I can remember, I'm very envious-swap you a kid? Lol. I think I've more chance of winning the lotto unfortunately,my wife's sister had a macaw years ago and has said there so noisy etc etc, which they are, although I'm sure it's emotional/ intellectual need where probably not being met either.


----------



## Wes78

JimBean1 said:


> Happy Friday
> 
> View attachment 26618


Show off ?


----------



## JimBean1

Wes78 said:


> Show off ?


I am quite pleased with that one, tasted lush as well.


----------



## MildredM

Deansie26 said:


> Mildred I've wanted a Gray for as long as I can remember, I'm very envious-swap you a kid? Lol. I think I've more chance of winning the lotto unfortunately,my wife's sister had a macaw years ago and has said there so noisy etc etc, which they are, although I'm sure it's emotional/ intellectual need where probably not being met either.


You could have had Jessica! We were fostering her for about 6 months. She hated me, loved Ian, and drove me mad. I think you need a bird proof room for parrots! Someone suggested she was like a 2 year old child who would never grow up!! Oh, and did I mention the dust?!


----------



## Deansie26

Yeh they are like toddlers forever lol, is the dust that bad? Massive commitment getting a parrot. I've read they can order male or female owners, take any bad bites?


----------



## MildredM

Deansie26 said:


> Yeh they are like toddlers forever lol, is the dust that bad? Massive commitment getting a parrot. I've read they can order male or female owners, take any bad bites?


It was the dust that did it for me in the end. From that experience I would say female parrots prefer men. Yes, a couple of nips - it hurt, beak like nut-crackers! It was hard seeing her go but it was either her or me!!

I could do a thread in the off topic and post a load of pics. She was very photogenic!


----------



## DoubleShot

Have switched back to semi-skimmed milk (too many calories in whole milk!) which I often struggle with when stretching milk.

A couple of wobblers whilst adjusting...



















The cut through in both seemed to destroy my wiggles!


----------



## joey24dirt

DoubleShot said:


> Have switched back to semi-skimmed milk


The waistband will thank you later haha. I'm on a bit of a health kick so the obvious choice was to change the milk back. Just for your information, according to the fitness app I use there's only 1 calorie in a double espresso!! So fill your boots!


----------



## cambosheff

A cracking Kenyan from Horsham Coffee Roasters butchered by me ☕


----------



## hippy_dude

DoubleShot said:


> Have switched back to semi-skimmed milk (too many calories in whole milk!) which I often struggle with when stretching milk.
> 
> A couple of wobblers whilst adjusting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cut through in both seemed to destroy my wiggles!


This is an interesting topic add I've been toying with the idea myself. Figure of I can get a decent quality semi that has a good enough protein content out should in theory be just as good. Love to hear your input and anyone else that had played with both?


----------



## DoubleShot

Whole milk is easier to texture and tastes good in coffee imo but I don't think I'm imagining it that the increase in calories has started to show and I'm someone who has barely put on any weight since I was a wee lil' whipper snapper!


----------



## MildredM

DoubleShot said:


> Whole milk is easier to texture and tastes good in coffee imo but I don't think I'm imagining it that the increase in calories has started to show and I'm someone who has barely put on any weight since I was a wee lil' whipper snapper!


You may need to look elsewhere for the unexplained source of your weight gain! The difference between ss and whole, per 100g, is no more than 20 cals.

I found I went up a little bit when I hit a certain age . . .


----------



## Craig-R872

Thought I would join the saucer club.


----------



## Craig-R872

MildredM said:


> You may need to look elsewhere for the unexplained source of your weight gain! The difference between ss and whole, per 100g, is no more than 20 cals.
> 
> I found I went up a little bit when I hit a certain age . . .


It depends how many you are drinking. If you were to have 3 lattes made with full fat milk vs semi you could be having an extra 10g of sat fat. 3 full fat lattes made with aprox 200ml of milk would give you half of your daily intake of sat fat. Around 30g for men and 20g women.


----------



## joey24dirt

@hippy_dude the semi skimmed milk I use is just from one of the large supermarkets and seems ok. I have noticed it does take slightly more work but honestly I can't tell the difference. Either I'm too tired when drinking or not that bothered lol, and if it's cutting down the calorie count then it's a win!


----------



## nightslayer

Messed up the pull through and the initial setting of the base, but now the Rosetta is far neater and more symmetrical and I am well chuffed with this attempt!


----------



## Deansie26

Nice efforts Craig and nightslayer!

I also move to semi skimmed as I drink at least 3 latte's a day now. Soon adds uo


----------



## joey24dirt

Little bit bit of a mess but I've been up all night with teething kids......... excuses excuses haha


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## Craig-R872

Quite impressed with myself ☕


----------



## fluffles

Pretty happy with my tulips now, still need to work on rosettas though


----------



## Wes78

Awesome !


----------



## Scotford

Craig-R872 said:


> Quite impressed with myself ☕


Holy moly you've cracked it!!!


----------



## Craig-R872

Scotford said:


> Holy moly you've cracked it!!!


If only I could make time to do more than 2 a day I could make it consistent. Need a job in a coffee shop lol. ?


----------



## hippy_dude

Craig-R872 said:


> If only I could make time to do more than 2 a day I could make it consistent. Need a job in a coffee shop lol. ?


Same mate, despite graduating in July I'm actually thinking I might do this for a year or two. Gives me the chance to possibly move around a bit more brie settling down somewhere.


----------



## hippy_dude

Craig-R872 said:


> It depends how many you are drinking. If you were to have 3 lattes made with full fat milk vs semi you could be having an extra 10g of sat fat. 3 full fat lattes made with aprox 200ml of milk would give you half of your daily intake of sat fat. Around 30g for men and 20g women.


Yeah I might try it, the green milk from waitrose is supposedly just add good for texturing add the full fat as it's still from the prize Jersey cows.


----------



## Craig-R872

hippy_dude said:


> Same mate, despite graduating in July I'm actually thinking I might do this for a year or two. Gives me the chance to possibly move around a bit more brie settling down somewhere.


If that's what you want you do it! I am not saying I am to old to do that but unfortunately being a "barista" wouldn't support the life I have now. If I were a lot younger then it would definitely be a consideration. We only come this way once and if that's to make great coffee then do it!☕?


----------



## Deansie26

Hi jimbean1 can I ask what size of cup it is in the picture?


----------



## JimBean1

Deansie26 said:


> Hi jimbean1 can I ask what size of cup it is in the picture?


It's just an Ikea 4.5oz


----------



## nightslayer

Any reason why my milk does this? It just refused to 'expand' out into the rest of the cup! ): seem to get different problems everyday ah the joys of making a single cup a day..


----------



## hippy_dude

I find that I get that when I've used coffee that's getting on a bit in roast date, say 2-3 months post roast. Or I just pulled a crappy shot with not much crema


----------



## hippy_dude

Bit of a wobble going but oh well.


----------



## joey24dirt

TRY AGAIN TUESDAY! I'd say that this would have been pretty good if the milk wasn't full of big bubbles. The joys of semi skimmed milk haha









Also got a question for you all. Slightly off topic but still coffee related. Used coffee grounds?? Does anyone else use them for other tasks? I've just started making a face scrub with mine. A 6'2" skin head mech fitter using facial products!!! Haha yes that's right. Definitely works wonders for the skin though.


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Also got a question for you all. Slightly off topic but still coffee related. Used coffee grounds?? Does anyone else use them for other tasks? I've just started making a face scrub with mine. A 6'2" skin head mech fitter using facial products!!! Haha yes that's right. Definitely works wonders for the skin though.
> 
> View attachment 26706


Nothing wrong with a spot of exfoliating! Are you moisturising afterwards









We feed ours to the slugs and snails. We put the used grounds around the hosta plants, apparently it's a well known deterrent but looking at the thriving population (of very fat slugs and snails) I am pretty sure they're eating them!


----------



## anton78

Our used grounds go on the compost. I think Mrs A did try and make a face scrub once but don't think it worked out.


----------



## hotmetal

What does 'making" a face scrub entail? Do you literally just use the basket contents straight on your face, or do you mix it up with something like coconut oil or some such?

I've just been tipping mine onto the flower bed outside the front door. The plant seems to love it - it's gone wild. Snails hang out there and don't seem bothered one way or the other.

Anyway, a bit bubblicious but hey ho:


----------



## joey24dirt

@MildredM there's no need to moisturise after for me personally. Face feels ok afterwards so I don't bother. I'd heard about using it for composting too so will be trying that.

@hotmetal yes that's right. Mix in some coconut oil and I've even added some extra virgin olive oil to make it into a paste which seems to work


----------



## hippy_dude

Must've just got the spot with this one today, not only got the tulip right on; I got the sweet spot on the Cafe But just as I got probably the last shot out of my beans!


----------



## Scotford

I had one shot at a pic today so of course I went for the hardest thing I could think of!


----------



## MildredM

Scotford said:


> I had one shot at a pic today so of course I went for the hardest thing I could think of!


Love it


----------



## JimBean1

Scotford said:


> I had one shot at a pic today so of course I went for the hardest thing I could think of!


What's the pour technique there then?


----------



## hippy_dude

JimBean1 said:


> What's the pour technique there then?


I believe it's something along the lines of a heart inside another heart only you sink the middle one by pouring over the top of it from higher up during the pull back. If that makes sense.


----------



## Scotford

hippy_dude said:


> I believe it's something along the lines of a heart inside another heart only you sink the middle one by pouring over the top of it from higher up during the pull back. If that makes sense.


Yeah that, basically. thin milk on the first layer really helps, then starting the 'hollow' layer a bit further back as normal but lifting the jug high (and very smoothly) as soon as the milk hits the drink whilst pushing forwards causing the one layer to wrap around in on itself with that crema coloured hollow middle.

Very difficult to explain. More so to learn!


----------



## nightslayer

Scotford that looks amazing - have seen pictures of the hollow hearts but that is preternaturally neat! Meanwhile I meander along lamenting my inability to pour straight..


----------



## hippy_dude

I'm still finding Rosetta's hard to manage tbf.


----------



## Obnic

Milk too fluffy but tasty and I thought a bit more central and rounded than my usual efforts.


----------



## joey24dirt

Little bit bit of a better effort with the new milk pitcher. Hopefully see some decent results now but who knows....


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> View attachment 26736
> 
> 
> Little bit bit of a better effort with the new milk pitcher. Hopefully see some decent results now but who knows....


Very nice!


----------



## hotmetal

I'm supposed to be decorating but there's a hopper full of LSOL winking at me!


----------



## Scotford

Nipped into the shop this morning with some paperwork and managed to pull off 5 very clean rosettas in a 6oz cup. Went to take a pic and show off for yous lot and got nudged by a GIANT great Dane. So here:


----------



## hippy_dude

Scotford said:


> Nipped into the shop this morning with some paperwork and managed to pull off 5 very clean rosettas in a 6oz cup. Went to take a pic and show off for yous lot and got nudged by a GIANT great Dane. So here:


Sat here doing revision, this makes feel better... Sorry.


----------



## hotmetal

S'funny, but every time I try to pour some great art, a great Dane bodges me. Go figure!

Any excuse!


----------



## Obnic

It's Friday tomorrow. I'm up for it.


----------



## joey24dirt

Could have been a bit neater. I think I'll practice this style for a while until moving on to something else


----------



## hotmetal

Quarter to midnight and you're making coffee! That's dedication (or decaf)


----------



## nightslayer

How about quarter to one? This one started out well-defined but the base kinda started blending into itself and I don't quite know why. Carried on okay but I always panic when it gets near the end and the cup starts nigh-overflowing.. how do people in videos seem to pour infinite amounts of milk into a 5oz cup!


----------



## Scotford

nightslayer said:


> how do people in videos seem to pour infinite amounts of milk into a 5oz cup!


6oz o mulk in a 5oz cup fo lyf yo


----------



## Wes78

Scotford said:


> Nipped into the shop this morning with some paperwork and managed to pull off 5 very clean rosettas in a 6oz cup. Went to take a pic and show off for yous lot and got nudged by a GIANT great Dane. So here:


Id be happy with that


----------



## joey24dirt

hotmetal said:


> (or decaf)


Dont you swear at me!! Haha nah I'd made it a couple of hours earlier and forgot to post. To be honest though I do sometimes drink it that late but I'm so tired from work and looking after the toddler and baby that even coffee doesn't keep me up.


----------



## Craig-R872

Well it is Friday.


----------



## joey24dirt

Had another go with the 20oz pitcher. Milk not as thick at normal so the speed of the pour caught me off guard a bit. Not really sure what it is but doesn't look too bad


----------



## Spooks

Rather amused that I challenged a barista yesterday to do a @Scotford hollow heart and he had no idea how to do it. Unfair I know to judge, he is a cracking barista , but shows the skill level in this forum


----------



## Scotford

Spooks said:


> Rather amused that I challenged a barista yesterday to do a @Scotford hollow heart and he had no idea how to do it. Unfair I know to judge, he is a cracking barista , but shows the skill level in this forum


Yeah I've chucked down the gauntlet to a few of my other pro mates and none have (brag incoming) managed to nail one that well yet.

My trick is to not let myself get tense and worked up when I can't nail something. I know guys who obsess and drive themselves mental trying to hit that *perfect* triple-inverted-swansetta and end up getting gradually worse at it the more tense they get.

I'll deliberately start psyching my team out when they are trying to learn something new so they have to find a happy place when they pour. I'm an infuriating person to have around when learning something tactile but this technique works 9/10 times for me and speeds up the process infinitely.


----------



## Scotford

Whomp


----------



## Craig-R872

Just made a hot chocolate for my daughter.


----------



## JimBean1

Scotford said:


> Whomp


Any chance of a video of the technique?


----------



## joey24dirt

Just produced this. Happy happy


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> View attachment 26767
> 
> 
> Just produced this. Happy happy


That's awesome!!


----------



## Slee

Very happy with this one. Slowly getting it. Milk was a bit thick but tasted lovely


----------



## joey24dirt

Surely I get some sort of award for pouring this one while having a wriggly 4 month old strapped to my chest


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> View attachment 26788
> 
> 
> Surely I get some sort of award for pouring this one while having a wriggly 4 month old strapped to my chest


You made me jump!

Well done! Not many people have 3 hands!!


----------



## nightslayer

Ah Joey that looks fab. On my neck of the woods, I am alternating between underaerating and over aerating (I presume it was underaeration that was the problem here?).. somebody tell me that this thing is possible on my one-hole Gaggia classic steamer so I can stop blaming my tools? Honest question though, aside from speed of steaming what difference does having a 0.3l as opposed to a 3l boiler make?


----------



## hotmetal

nightslayer said:


> Ah Joey that looks fab. On my neck of the woods, I am alternating between underaerating and over aerating (I presume it was underaeration that was the problem here?).. somebody tell me that this thing is possible on my one-hole Gaggia classic steamer so I can stop blaming my tools?


It is. I can't remember who it is now but there's someone on here with a Classic who used to post really good art in this thread. The Silvia wand makes all the difference, but even so, the classic has limited steam power. But it can be done. If anything, the extra time it gives you to get the right texture can be helpful. I also agree that in your pic, slight under aeration is likely. However it's the lesser of the 2 evils. Milk that's too thick tastes nicer (to me) but is no good for pouring. The happy medium can be hard to hit.



nightslayer said:


> Honest question though, aside from speed of steaming what difference does having a 0.3l as opposed to a 3l boiler make?


A larger boiler gives the machine better temp stability. A Classic boiler is tiny and will be refilling with cold during the shot. Replacing that 30-40 ml is a bigger % of cold compared to a large boiler. DB machines have an entire boiler just for steam (and hot water) and also a bigger wand so you can make shots and steam milk at the same time, and it has enough steam to steam a large jug quickly.


----------



## nightslayer

Hmm I am now erring on the side of under aeration for the sake of more definition in my pours, but oftentimes it seems that it takes too long before it starts marking the surface. Also my base 'layers' tend to all be smushed together - when I watch vids the white seems to 'radiate' out to the back of the cup with separation between the layers but my initial layers don't seem to migrate very far and all the other subsequent layers just blend into it.. is it a pouring thing or a milk thing? Should I be 'pushing' the milk out at the initial marking?

exhibit A (and this wasn't underaerated, I think):


----------



## Spooks




----------



## Scotford

Suttin new, yo


----------



## Spooks

Scotford said:


> Suttin new, yo


Slow base I assume, stunning. Love it


----------



## Scotford

Yep. Actually nice and simple to do round the side of the cup but. bit tricky to do without filling it up too much!


----------



## joey24dirt

Somewhere near what I was aiming for. I don't even know what the technical term for this design would be?!


----------



## Deansie26

Nice pour


----------



## Deansie26

Spooks said:


> Slow base I assume, stunning. Love it


Like a tasty tornado lol


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> View attachment 26839
> 
> 
> Somewhere near what I was aiming for. I don't even know what the technical term for this design would be?!


Lovely looking coffee! What beans are you using @joey24dirt ?


----------



## joey24dirt

@JimBean1 yeah it's tasty stuff. It's called monsoon malabar, an Indian single origin bean. I get them from my local roasters the Teeside coffee company. I'll be honest it's the first time I've had this type and I prefer the Honduras but I wanted to try them all. Best thing is I just drop them a message on instagram to order, pay with Paypal then drop in during work to collect. They do delivery also if you wanted to try them


----------



## JimBean1

This morning's attempt at 4.5oz


----------



## Benjijames28

JimBean1 said:


> This morning's attempt at 4.5oz
> 
> View attachment 26848


Your making brilliant looking coffee with reasonably priced gear. I commend you.


----------



## joey24dirt

Well it just goes goes to show that some things are definitely in your head. I was convinced the 20oz pitcher was too much for the cups I use but how wrong I was. The last few I've done (not all posted on here) have been my best yet and all done with the larger pitcher.

Im definitely over the moon with this one. Just felt so natural for a change


----------



## Spooks

Dying swan I think lol


----------



## Craig-R872

Blimey it's Friday again!


----------



## nightslayer

Arg 10 minutes too late for Friday. How do I get rid of the small bubbles in my crema making the edges of my Rosetta look all wonky?


----------



## joey24dirt

@nightslayer you can try knocking the cup on the counter top like you do with the milk. Sometimes it works.


----------



## Craig-R872

Saturday's ☕


----------



## Scotford

Suns out, guns out


----------



## Spooks

Was at an espresso training session today, still can't do latte art haha. New found respect for barista's though , steaming power on these machines is insane. Managed to get milk semi ok but geez..... lots of practice req.


----------



## Wes78

Spooks said:


> Was at an espresso training session today, still can't do latte art haha. New found respect for barista's though , steaming power on these machines is insane. Managed to get milk semi ok but geez..... lots of practice req.


What was the rest of it like? Did you find it informative? And will it make you a better home barista!


----------



## Wes78

Scotford said:


> Suns out, guns out


yer not bad


----------



## Spooks

Wes78 said:


> What was the rest of it like? Did you find it informative? And will it make you a better home barista!


Was very informative, talked about beans through to milk and everything in between.

Hope it does make me a better home barista as I have no hope in hell working as one lol


----------



## Wes78

Spooks said:


> Was very informative, talked about beans through to milk and everything in between.
> 
> Hope it does make me a better home barista as I have no hope in hell working as one lol


Sounds great spooks - well worth it.

I guess we just need to keep practising


----------



## joey24dirt

Well 24 hours late as I ran out of milk yesterday haha (some home barista I am eh?!) so this was the next chance I got to make a drink. Definitely needed it as my patience was starting to go. Hooked on caffeine much!!??


----------



## JimBean1

Nice work @joey24dirt - here's mine for today, hope yours tasted as good as it looked!


----------



## joey24dirt

@JimBean1 it tasted lovely after I'd mopped it all up off the kitchen worktop lol. I think we should start doing weekly challenges to see if we can nail different designs. @Scotford needs to set the challenges I'd say haha


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> @JimBean1 it tasted lovely after I'd mopped it all up off the kitchen worktop lol. I think we should start doing weekly challenges to see if we can nail different designs. @Scotford needs to set the challenges I'd say haha


Good plan, i do seem to default to the same thing because it makes me smile but it would be good to nail something else.

Just tried this @joey24dirt, bit rubbish and need to practise the technique


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> @JimBean1 it tasted lovely after I'd mopped it all up off the kitchen worktop lol. I think we should start doing weekly challenges to see if we can nail different designs. @Scotford needs to set the challenges I'd say haha


I'll see what I can do...


----------



## roaringboy

Lazy Sunday - getting some caffeine in before taking the kids to the zoo


----------



## joey24dirt

When doing these I find coming to the end of the wiggle really difficult to keep right. Sometimes I sink the milk I think so it tails off rubbish. Don't know. As much as I like the look I hate attempting them.


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> View attachment 26897
> 
> 
> When doing these I find coming to the end of the wiggle really difficult to keep right. Sometimes I sink the milk I think so it tails off rubbish. Don't know. As much as I like the look I hate attempting them.


You are nailing the texture and consistency now! Nice pattern too


----------



## joey24dirt

@JimBean1 yeah it's ok. It's semi skimmed so there's a few big bubbles kicking about. It's crazy the difference you get with full fat milk.


----------



## joey24dirt

Hmm I'll see how this one progresses by Friday. Hopefully a bit more even. I mean I'm still chuffed to bits with it though but we always strive for perfection.


----------



## nightslayer

Have messed a couple and spilled last night's coffee but this morning's shows a bit of promise - messed up the initial marking and got jittery at the end with the wiggles, but have managed this once to now taper off the pour rate to avoid sinking the design at the end (Joey we're in the same boat!), as well as pull back earlier to stop all my layers smushing into one another..


----------



## joey24dirt

@nightslayer ah yeah I always struggle at the end. I'm going to concentrate on the last one I posted and see how well I can get it. Then I might try Rosetta's again.


----------



## hotmetal

I was quite pleased with this, except that by the time I'd gone and got my phone, the dreaded bubbles had started appearing.


----------



## hotmetal

A bit less bubbly this time


----------



## Craig-R872

Cheeky afternoon latte ☕


----------



## coffeechap

Nice one


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> View attachment 26925
> 
> 
> Hmm I'll see how this one progresses by Friday. Hopefully a bit more even. I mean I'm still chuffed to bits with it though but we always strive for perfection.


This looks fantastic! Did it taste as good as it looks like it should @joey24dirt ?


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> This looks fantastic! Did it taste as good as it looks like it should @joey24dirt ?


thanks mate yeah it tasted delicious. I'm coming to the end of these beans so I've just ordered some more of the Honduras as they are my favourite. Come to think of it, I haven't even had a coffee today. I knew something hasn't felt right today


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> thanks mate yeah it tasted delicious. I'm coming to the end of these beans so I've just ordered some more of the Honduras as they are my favourite. Come to think of it, I haven't even had a coffee today. I knew something hasn't felt right today


I'm on Guatamala Antigua from Redber at the moment and it's amazing. Where you getting your brand from @joey24dirt


----------



## glevum

2 of my favourites to finish a great day. Strangelove and the 'Preacher'


----------



## coffeechap

Good to see some of your great pours again


----------



## joey24dirt

@JimBean1 the beans I get are from my local roasters. Just a small cafe in the next town to me. Check them out, the teeside coffee company, it's actually a lad who I grew up with who roasts them/owns the cafe and I had no idea. Hadn't seen him for years.


----------



## nightslayer

Messed up the end again, but this one's getting there!


----------



## Kman10

been a while and felt the pressure


----------



## joey24dirt

nightslayer said:


> Messed up the end again, but this one's getting there!
> 
> View attachment 26929


i tried a Rosetta this morning and it turned out horrendous. I think it's just one of those things I can't do so may give up haha. I just don't understand why I get to the end and it goes horribly wrong. Yours looks brilliant though. I'd be very happy with it


----------



## JimBean1

Really happy with this one, I really should try a new pattern but I get so much satisfaction from the Rosetta at the moment.


----------



## joey24dirt

Awesome work @JimBean1. Absolute textbook example in my opinion


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> Awesome work @JimBean1. Absolute textbook example in my opinion


Haha thanks we need to swap skills, tulips elude me.


----------



## Kman10

much improved from yesterday, lsol tasting great


----------



## Scotford

Here's something unusual, just espresso and water. Nowt else.


----------



## joey24dirt

@Scotford what the heck? Just literally pouring water as if it were milk?


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> @Scotford what the heck? Just literally pouring water as if it were milk?


Black magic


----------



## Craig-R872

Chill time ☕


----------



## Kman10

much better this time


----------



## Navisnen

I am quite happy with this one. Things are looking up for tomorrow!


----------



## Deansie26

Your a show off Jim lol, fantastic. You should do a video.


----------



## Scotford

Slightly wonky today. Needs work


----------



## joey24dirt

Pouring at arms length with child strapped to chest hence the mess and kitchen roll to mop up spills


----------



## Craig-R872

Friday afternoon ☕


----------



## nightslayer

While it's still Friday - someone explain to me why my markings so stubbornly remained in the center of the cup without radiating outwards? Turned the Rosetta into a tulip.. (also Craig - I swear the day I pour something that looks like that I'll consider my job done...)


----------



## Craig-R872

nightslayer said:


> While it's still Friday - someone explain to me why my markings so stubbornly remained in the center of the cup without radiating outwards? Turned the Rosetta into a tulip.. (also Craig - I swear the day I pour something that looks like that I'll consider my job done...)
> 
> View attachment 27025


I don't find myself qualified to give advice but your issue could be several things, but I think in your case here you may find you need to get more of a wiggle on. That cup looks huge. Try a slow rosetta. I have found that when my art isn't right it seems to be that I have rushed the pour pouring the milk to fast.

Also the crema could be thick and so could the texture of your milk. I just wished I could average more than one a day so my consistency would improve. ☕


----------



## nightslayer

Ah it's about 200ml - it's a shallow cup and originally meant as a teacup but I use it occasionally for a change. It's not that big though; the art in the centre really was tiny. I am totally with you on wishing I could make more than one a day myself - especially when I overflow the cup and spill it all over the saucer!


----------



## Craig-R872

This mornings attempt ☕


----------



## JimBean1

Really enjoying my Moka stove top at the moment with steamed milk.


----------



## mmmatron

I can never get it lined up with the handle


----------



## nightslayer

Why the milk stubbornly refuses to spread outwards and do what I want it to do, I still have no idea..


----------



## Craig-R872

nightslayer said:


> Why the milk stubbornly refuses to spread outwards and do what I want it to do, I still have no idea..
> 
> View attachment 27059


Try to upload a video of your technique it may help people see what you are doing and give advice.


----------



## hotmetal

If it wasn't for those meddling bubbles


----------



## joey24dirt

The milk came out absolutely perfect considering it's semi skimmed. I think I've found a good technique so will keep at it. I just made a bit of a hash of the design


----------



## Obnic

joey24dirt said:


> I just made a bit of a hash of the design


That's some harsh self-criticism. I'd be very pleased with that. This was this mornings smudge:


----------



## joey24dirt

@Obnic I'm definitely my own worst enemy haha


----------



## nightslayer

Craig-R872 said:


> Try to upload a video of your technique it may help people see what you are doing and give advice.


One of those days where everything goes wrong - would be nice to know why! (Hmm video doesn't seem to be showing..)


----------



## Craig-R872

Good job @nightslayer let's hope some of the more experienced will give you some advice. From the video it's hard to make out but is your milk textured correctly it seems to thin out quickly. Maybe try to swirl it a bit more in the jug before the pour? I think you could start the pour more towards the middle of the cup and get the cup tilted a bit more. Don't push the initial bit of milk so deep almost let it pour itself out the jug into the crema and when you see this, start your wiggle leaving your jug where it is but straightening up the cup, as the cup nears flat start to pull back with the jug whilst still moving side to side.

You will get there with practice hope this helps you a little.


----------



## Scotford

nightslayer said:


> One of those days where everything goes wrong - would be nice to know why! (Hmm video doesn't seem to be showing..)


Milk's too thin.

Also, before you start to pour your milk, swirl the espresso round the cup. I find that espresso can 'set' itself a bit and you have to really swirl the crap out of it before pouring.


----------



## nightslayer

Scotford said:


> Milk's too thin.
> 
> Also, before you start to pour your milk, swirl the espresso round the cup. I find that espresso can 'set' itself a bit and you have to really swirl the crap out of it before pouring.


Thanks so much for the tips! It's always a shame to break the crema's surface by swirling it, I feel.. but I do admit it seems to make for better latte art!


----------



## Scotford

Crisp. Swirly whirly


----------



## Scotford

Not quite nailing a triple shot piccolo hollow.


----------



## Wes78

Tonight's effort.

any ideas to improve on a cleaner look and not a flat back! Maybe I should post a vid


----------



## Kman10

slowed my pour right down for this


----------



## JimBean1

Happy Friday!


----------



## Craig-R872

Ran out of milk for the heart stack ?


----------



## Navisnen

Happy Friday! And a big thanks to @Scotford for the tip on spinning the shot before pouring. It has helped immensely.


----------



## joey24dirt

@JimBean1 textbook as usual  no pictures from me today as the boys are poorly so the only thing I'm pouring is calpol down their necks haha


----------



## Riz




----------



## Navisnen

Today's pour.


----------



## Craig-R872

Saturday afternoon coffee ☕


----------



## joey24dirt

@Craig-R872 this is superb. Exactly what I need to see and to try and copy. I just get worse at trying Rosetta's. I'm glad our milk looks the same though so I can at least rule that out. Just my sh*tty technique haha


----------



## joey24dirt

I think i'll stick to tulips haha


----------



## 4085

I have been practising all day to get this one right. I call it white clouds floating in a dark sky


----------



## Drewster

@dfk41 i'd of gone for "constellation"


----------



## 4085

@Drewster

I will practice that one tomorrow!


----------



## Rompie

Trying to perfect my Rosettas in 6oz cups earlier today.


----------



## Kman10

a very rare whole milk flat white


----------



## joey24dirt

That first line always ends up a bit strange!


----------



## joey24dirt

Nailed it! Well nearly. The first push messed up but yeah, Stoked with that one!!


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> View attachment 27229
> 
> 
> Nailed it! Well nearly. The first push messed up but yeah, Stoked with that one!!


Awesome!!


----------



## Obnic

Four day weekend here so I'm calling Friday early:










Having a latte renaissance here. Not sure why, perhaps it's the heat.


----------



## joey24dirt

"Wiggle wiggle wiggle push push push push push strike" the exact words I say in my head when doing this one haha. Happy free pour Friday everyone


----------



## Craig-R872

Early morning latte ☕


----------



## christos_geo

Never underestimate the importance of dry steam... I started getting somewhat wet steam a few weeks ago which messed up the microfoam to no end. I blamed the milk, the cows, the moon, myself, the depth of the probe, the boiler temp. Changed it all one by one and still rubbish.

Solution? A simple descale... I have only ever used WE bottled water and microfoam has always been spot on so wasn't expecting to have to descale for a long long time..

Back on track now even though poor effort this time but seeing it's Friday, thought I'd share.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Inker with biscotti handle.


----------



## Obnic

Concentrating on keeping the cup level as I tilt it back to horizontal. Seems to keep things central. This Swiss milk practically dreams to stiff peaks though. Need definition.


----------



## Navisnen

Happy Friday all! Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Wes78

Jeez, you lot are raising the bar.


----------



## Scotford

Omg it's actually Friday!










And another of those crazy just espresso and water pours:


----------



## roaringboy

Best one from me for a loooong time


----------



## Obnic

So I changed the way I steamed my milk. Put the wand much deeper than normal and trusted that it would foam (rather than quick toot of air then swirl to blend). Result was much finer foam so there's something approaching definition here. Still a flat bottom though. Anyone cracked that yet?


----------



## Scotford

@Obnic too much base too early


----------



## joey24dirt

Had a sweet rosetta going.......got excited.....filled the cup too much and spilt everywhere haha!


----------



## mancbeginner

My not too bad one this morning, don't seem to be able to make fine ones though, mine always come out chunky...


----------



## Sami

Kman10 said:


> a very rare whole milk flat white


You're better off using whole milk; it tastes better, textures more easily and the fat content will make you less hungry. People that try to consume less fat ultimate compensate by consuming more carbohydrate...


----------



## nightslayer

Took a week and a half long hiatus traveling and generally being busy (too busy for coffee?! I can hear the gasps) but glad to see I seem to have the milk down half decent, though proper consistency still eludes me. Can't seem to get thinner leaves on my rosettes though (think an anchor shape rather than a triangle)..


----------



## Obnic

Good Morning.


----------



## Deansie26

mancbeginner said:


> My not too bad one this morning, don't seem to be able to make fine ones though, mine always come out chunky...


Oak leafs, nice!


----------



## Craig-R872

Does this count as latte art?


----------



## mancbeginner

Craig-R872 said:


> Does this count as latte art?


Oh yes, going for my normal " Jackson Pollack" school of latte art


----------



## MildredM

Craig-R872 said:


> Does this count as latte art?


I am not sure it even qualifies for the Latte Art: The Trump thread. You could try it there but don't be surprised if you're banned.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37458&p=488307#post488307


----------



## mancbeginner

Working on an impressionist dancer ( well that's what I am telling you lot)


----------



## joey24dirt

@Craig-R872 definitely a hint of abstract right there.


----------



## Wes78

I usually let the oracle steam the milk but don't really know the best setting for latte art so I decided to steam it myself. Got the milk just right I think


----------



## joey24dirt

@Wes78 is the oracle as good as it sounds? I've had my duo temp for a few months and although it's a great little machine I wish I'd gone a bit bigger. I wanted the dual boiler so maybe something to work up to.


----------



## Wes78

joey24dirt said:


> @Wes78 is the oracle as good as it sounds? I've had my duo temp for a few months and although it's a great little machine I wish I'd gone a bit bigger. I wanted the dual boiler so maybe something to work up to.


Hi Joey, the Oracle has met all my expectations and more. Most importantly it has met my requirements, mainly with convenience, automation (optional to a point) and quality in the cup. Your right with the dual boiler being a step up, really helps with workflow.

If you haven't seen my thread over on the sage forum, I give much more detail https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37481&p=488630#post488630

Any questions feel free to ask


----------



## Obnic

Not ver central but more defined leaves than yesterday.


----------



## joey24dirt

Looks very nice @Obnic


----------



## Obnic

joey24dirt said:


> Looks very nice @Obnic


That's very kind matey. Cheers.


----------



## Webber

My first heart...

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt

Milk was was way too thick but it tasted amazing so I don't care haha.


----------



## Gobbosp

A tulip  for me.....










And a heart ❤ for the wife...


----------



## coffeefan1

i was used to getting lots of my free pours from the o2 app and still do each tuesday, i have never heard of this free pour friday so will certainly be looking in to it more and not just relying on the gratisfaction.co.uk website to find my free friday samples


----------



## joey24dirt

Meh! I still can't get Rosetta's the way I want them. Does anybody know if the quality of your shot can cause problems when pouring latte art? I recently stopped being so regimental with weighing my coffee and I noticed my art took a nose dive haha


----------



## FullBloomCoffee

Just a quickie, I dont often make tulips but but have decided to start playing with them...


----------



## nightslayer

Joey - that rosetta looks alright to me! Been playing around with both patterns - I don't think my hearts in hearts count as tulips though? (No idea why the photo's rotated the way it is..)


----------



## joey24dirt

Great work @nightslayer. With the pictures I've found when uploading (from iPhone) if they are portrait then it flips it round to landscape for some reason. I usually crop my photos so they are landscape and that keeps the job right


----------



## JimBean1

My tulip effort this morning.


----------



## joey24dirt

Those cups look awesome @JimBean1 and so does the coffee


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> Those cups look awesome @JimBean1 and so does the coffee


Thanks, cups are just Ikea cheapies







I bought a Moka pot a couple of weeks ago and discovered the joy of Moka espresso with steamed milk, no crema so latte art isn't as good but loving the taste!


----------



## Craig-R872

Same cups used here too. They are very good for the price.


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Cups look nice, what kind of price are they?

Latte art looking good as well


----------



## Craig-R872

caffeinejunkie said:


> Cups look nice, what kind of price are they?
> 
> Latte art looking good as well


£2.75 with the saucer!


----------



## joey24dirt

Just downloaded the Tapatalk app so this is a test post lol


----------



## igm45

joey24dirt said:


> Just downloaded the Tapatalk app so this is a test post lol


It worked


----------



## igm45

Slippery slope tapatalk. Makes monitoring and posting to forums far too easy


----------



## christos_geo

Swanosaurus arabicus....


----------



## Wes78

This afternoons practice turned out ok!

Just want more definition


----------



## nightslayer

Pretty happy with my Rosettas now, going for the tulips next.. and am going to ambitiously try a swan for the last pour tonight before I lose my machine for half a year! )':


----------



## joey24dirt

nightslayer said:


> Pretty happy with my Rosettas now, going for the tulips next.. and am going to ambitiously try a swan for the last pour tonight before I lose my machine for half a year! )':
> 
> View attachment 27521


What no machine?!?! What the heck


----------



## nightslayer

joey24dirt said:


> What no machine?!?! What the heck


The pains of being international - will out of the country for a while yet and the machines and things have been packed up ready for storage.. Though I am proud to say my last day of pouring has yielded satisfactory results


----------



## joey24dirt

A little early but hey ho I'm chuffed with how things are at the moment. I'm sure I'll take another nose dive soon enough though


----------



## Navisnen

nightslayer said:


> The pains of being international - will out of the country for a while yet and the machines and things have been packed up ready for storage...


I have a handpresso and a Bialetti stove top milk frother (25e on Amazon.de) that I use when I go on vacations or in the mornings before work so the kids won't wake up. Though I can't seem to get consistent foam or art with the frother (which has no spout for pouring) I am happy with the flavor and all I need is a stove!


----------



## JimBean1

Happy Friday


----------



## Tiny tamper

That looks like a real dark roast Jim, what is it? What's the flavour like? and where did you get? Ohhhh and that's not bad art at all nice job.


----------



## caffeinejunkie

JimBean1 said:


> Happy Friday
> 
> View attachment 27561


Looks good to me, loverly colour!!


----------



## Scotford

Finally got rid of the shakes today!


----------



## cambosheff

Luckily my average pour ability didn't spoil an excellent coffee (Horsham Kianderi AA).


----------



## JimBean1

Tiny tamper said:


> That looks like a real dark roast Jim, what is it? What's the flavour like? and where did you get? Ohhhh and that's not bad art at all nice job.


Hi, it's Guatamala Antigua dark roast from Redber. It's really delicious, the old cliché of dark chocolate but too me this one is quite punchy and there's a nice strong marzipan/praline aroma - it's definitely my favourite at the moment, I'm on my third or fourth 500g bag.


----------



## Slee

Getting there...


----------



## Tiny tamper

Scotford said:


> Finally got rid of the shakes today!


Man that's some dam nice art looks very very tasty nice job.


----------



## Tiny tamper

JimBean1 said:


> Hi, it's Guatamala Antigua dark roast from Redber. It's really delicious, the old cliché of dark chocolate but too me this one is quite punchy and there's a nice strong marzipan/praline aroma - it's definitely my favourite at the moment, I'm on my third or fourth 500g bag.


Thanks Jim I think will go get some of them. Keep on pouring


----------



## JimBean1

Tiny tamper said:


> Thanks Jim I think will go get some of them. Keep on pouring


https://www.redber.co.uk/products/guatemala-antigua-dark-roast?variant=283324702


----------



## Rakesh

First ever attempt at any sort of latte art. Definitely need more practice.


----------



## Scotford

Actually getting time on the tools is nice! Need more days like today!


----------



## JimBean1

I'm conscious it's not Friday but what the heck I nailed it this morning


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> I'm conscious it's not Friday but what the heck I nailed it this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27700


Yeah you did!! I also nailed one this morning but didn't post. Darn it!! Are you still using the DTP?


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah you did!! I also nailed one this morning but didn't post. Darn it!! Are you still using the DTP?


Yep no plans to change my setup, milk takes a bit long to steam but that's fine


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Yep no plans to change my setup, milk takes a bit long to steam but that's fine


I've definitely been dreaming of the dual boiler recently but like you say things can work out perfect on the DTP. The only thing I want to do with it now it get a naked pf just to see what my shots are like.


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> I've definitely been dreaming of the dual boiler recently but like you say things can work out perfect on the DTP. The only thing I want to do with it now it get a naked pf just to see what my shots are like.


Yep there is that! I would love a bottomless, I quite quite believe no one is making one for 54mm yet!


----------



## joey24dirt

joey24dirt said:


> I've definitely been dreaming of the dual boiler recently but like you say things can work out perfect on the DTP. The only thing I want to do with it now it get a naked pf just to see what my shots are like.


Nope not that I know of. I tried to order a spare to modify but they had ran out of stock. Going to ring up today actually see if they have them. There's actually a guy on gumtree selling his DTP and he's got a naked pf he had made. I've been trying to get him to sell it separately haha. Do you think you would end up buying a spare to mod?


----------



## Obnic

JimBean1 said:


> I'm conscious it's not Friday but what the heck I nailed it this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27700


If the pour is good, it's always Friday on this thread.


----------



## Deansie26

Jim have you made any videos of your milk steaming and latte art? You should, help the rest of us!


----------



## Rakesh

Deansie26 said:


> Jim have you made any videos of your milk steaming and latte art? You should, help the rest of us!


I agree, I have the same set up and would find it very useful.


----------



## hotmetal

Aaargh those blimming bubbles! They appear in the time it takes for me to go and get my phone. How do you guys manage to avoid them? (Or do you keep your phone at the ready haha!?)


----------



## MildredM

Bubbles here too. If I have my phone ready I am guaranteed to make a mess of it!


----------



## Scotford

Texture more, aerate less


----------



## christos_geo

Or if you think you're doing it all correctly and still having trouble check if maybe your steam is wet and spurts. Descaling could help.


----------



## JimBean1

Deansie26 said:


> Jim have you made any videos of your milk steaming and latte art? You should, help the rest of us!


Yep I'll do my best for you. I did try previously but using a phone to film is really inflexible and you have to try to pour under the lens and it all gets a bit rubbish but I'll give it another go.


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Yep I'll do my best for you. I did try previously but using a phone to film is really inflexible and you have to try to pour under the lens and it all gets a bit rubbish but I'll give it another go.


I'm going to try film making my drink tonight. Compare technique


----------



## Deansie26

JimBean1 said:


> Yep I'll do my best for you. I did try previously but using a phone to film is really inflexible and you have to try to pour under the lens and it all gets a bit rubbish but I'll give it another go.


Maybe enlist the help of a camera wife/ friend to shoot it?


----------



## JimBean1

Deansie26 said:


> Maybe enlist the help of a camera wife/ friend to shoot it?


Not sure my wife would consider that a good use of time


----------



## Scotford

JimBean1 said:


> Not sure my wife would consider that a good use of time


Divorce her asap


----------



## joey24dirt

Video to follow!!


----------



## Tiny tamper

JimBean1 said:


> I'm conscious it's not Friday but what the heck I nailed it this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 27700


You certainly did if I could pour one like that I'd be grinning like a dog with 2 u know whats lol


----------



## joey24dirt

First video I've done so apologies if it's a bit rubbish. I totally blocked out the pour at the end also  hopefully it sheds some light on the milk steaming for some people though.


----------



## joey24dirt

Also spot the mistake. There's a big one in there lol


----------



## igm45

joey24dirt said:


> Video to follow!!


Is the secret to the relaxed pour Jack Daniels??


----------



## joey24dirt

igm45 said:


> Is the secret to the relaxed pour Jack Daniels??


Haha oh no. I can't touch the stuff. A lot of my 20's is a blur because of that stuff. I can't even smell it without feeling ill so not really sure why I still have it ?


----------



## igm45

joey24dirt said:


> Haha oh no. I can't touch the stuff. A lot of my 20's is a blur because of that stuff. I can't even smell it without feeling ill so not really sure why I still have it ?


I'm the same with vodka! Was that a sugar cube that started in the cup?


----------



## joey24dirt

@igm45 yup I still need to wean myself off them. I drink it either way so I think I just feel like I need to use them up because they are there. Also the wife likes one in her drink as she's not a huge coffee drinker


----------



## JimBean1

Video of this morning's efforts. Sadly but rather inevitably the actual pour is not great because I was rushing but this is basically my technique.











With slightly silkier milk and a slower pour I come up with the Rosetta that I got yesterday.


----------



## Deansie26

Hi Joey, thanks for the video, I actually did pick up something there. Do you swirl your coffee shot before pouring? My shot has been getting a few bubbles and can be prone to breaking up when pouring. I just tried swirling it a little which broke up the bubbles and produced a uniform crema! I then proceeded to pour the nicest looking tulip type thing yet. The colour was great, funny how a simple this can make a big difference.


----------



## joey24dirt

Deansie26 said:


> Hi Joey, thanks for the video, I actually did pick up something there. Do you swirl your coffee shot before pouring? My shot has been getting a few bubbles and can be prone to breaking up when pouring. I just tried swirling it a little which broke up the bubbles and produced a uniform crema! I then proceeded to pour the nicest looking tulip type thing yet. The colour was great, funny how a simple this can make a big difference.


I do indeed. I don't know why, probably just because I swirl the milk my brain automatically swirls the shot lol. Glad it helped though


----------



## Deansie26

Thanks Jim, you even have the two hand thing going, I keep my cup on the bench slanted. I've definitely noticed a difference with you and joeys crema. Mine can be quite thick and makes for not a nice spread of colour. Thanks for taking the time to do these guys, I will do one myself when I can guarantee a half decent shape ha ha.


----------



## joey24dirt

Deansie26 said:


> Thanks Jim, you even have the two hand thing going, I keep my cup on the bench slanted. I've definitely noticed a difference with you and joeys crema. Mine can be quite thick and makes for not a nice spread of colour. Thanks for taking the time to do these guys, I will do one myself when I can guarantee a half decent shape ha ha.


No worries.


----------



## JimBean1

Deansie26 said:


> Thanks Jim, you even have the two hand thing going, I keep my cup on the bench slanted. I've definitely noticed a difference with you and joeys crema. Mine can be quite thick and makes for not a nice spread of colour. Thanks for taking the time to do these guys, I will do one myself when I can guarantee a half decent shape ha ha.


Three things I've learnt about milk steaming:

1. It's a pain in the arse & makes the espresso part look like child's play

2. Always pour from a height and then drop down, wait for the cloud to appear and then start the pattern

3. The best pour will come from milk that has vortexed or spun rapidly to mix the foam and milk together - one fraction too little vortex and it pours thick foam into the crema resulting in a blanket

4. Did I mention milk was a pain in the arse!?


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> Also spot the mistake. There's a big one in there lol


First one is that you steamed your milk before the espresso.

Over-complicated tamping, just distribute then tamp, no polish or spin or knocking or any of that crap. Tamp once, level.

Looks like you haven't got a steam tip on your wand?!?

Steamed milk before espresso is ready.

Scales for espresso?

Espresso made after milk ready?

Sugar cube.

Pour looks good from what I could see, just needs slightly more control and you'll be a milk ninja soon.

Did you steam the milk before the espresso is ready?


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> First one is that you steamed your milk before the espresso.
> 
> Over-complicated tamping, just distribute then tamp, no polish or spin or knocking or any of that crap. Tamp once, level.
> 
> Looks like you haven't got a steam tip on your wand?!?
> 
> Steamed milk before espresso is ready.
> 
> Scales for espresso?
> 
> Espresso made after milk ready?
> 
> Sugar cube.
> 
> Pour looks good from what I could see, just needs slightly more control and you'll be a milk ninja soon.
> 
> Did you steam the milk before the espresso is ready?


Bloody hell mate talk about tearing someone to bits haha. Just kidding I can take it.

Ok yeah sugar cube I apologise for. Still weaning.

Definitely have a steam tip, it's just how they are on that machine.

I've always steamed milk first. What are the pros/cons for either first?

Scales I have I just didn't bother to use them as I forgot to weigh the coffee anyway.

Erm what else haha....

Oh yeah I know my tamp is poor. I just get lazy.

Thank you for the critique. I'll be amending some of my methods I think. I used to weigh out 18g of beans, then grind and weigh my shot but again got lazy with and and developed a 'that'll do attitude'


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> Bloody hell mate talk about tearing someone to bits haha. Just kidding I can take it.


Haha oops sorry, just got on a bit of a roll there!

My whole reasoning behind steaming milk after your espresso is that it's harder to keep milk workable than it is espresso. You end up having to stand there working your milk and keeping it moving so it doesn't separate. Plus, a small amount of espressso will come back up to temperature when pouring hot milk into it so the whole 'cold shots are a no-no' thing is a myth.

Try having your espresso ready and then steaming milk. You'll probably find you don't have to muck about with tapping and swirling it so much, if at all. Especially as you're getting great texture straight off the bat!


----------



## Deansie26

JimBean1 said:


> Three things I've learnt about milk steaming:
> 
> 1. It's a pain in the arse & makes the espresso part look like child's play
> 
> 2. Always pour from a height and then drop down, wait for the cloud to appear and then start the pattern
> 
> 3. The best pour will come from milk that has vortexed or spun rapidly to mix the foam and milk together - one fraction too little vortex and it pours thick foam into the crema resulting in a blanket
> 
> 4. Did I mention milk was a pain in the arse!?


Thanks Jim, that's some helpful info, you make it look easy.


----------



## joey24dirt

@Scotford I'll give that a try tonight and see how it goes. It's just a shame my machine can't do both at the same time


----------



## Wes78

Thanks Joey, took one for the team their mate!

i find the videos and then critique most helpful, I may even put a video up myself as I need much improvement.

Just need to get some thick skin hah


----------



## joey24dirt

Wes78 said:


> Thanks Joey, took one for the team their mate!
> 
> i find the videos and then critique most helpful, I may even put a video up myself as I need much improvement.
> 
> Just need to get some thick skin hah


You're welcome haha. It's all good fun so go ahead and get a video up. We're all here to try help each other out to get to where we want to be.


----------



## Deansie26

joey24dirt said:


> @Scotford I'll give that a try tonight and see how it goes. It's just a shame my machine can't do both at the same time


One of the man reasons I upgraded Joey, temp surface no was a right pain,was good for learning though.

The swirling is working a treat btw! So simply but really effective.


----------



## joey24dirt

What machine did you say you had @Deansie26


----------



## Deansie26

joey24dirt said:


> What machine did you say you had @Deansie26


I went from a Baby Gaggia to ECM Elektronika, when making several milky drinks it's like night and day, much more power.

Scotford put you on right path eh, ha ha pmsl


----------



## joey24dirt

Had a couple of mini distractions this morning while mummy gets some much needed rest. Hence why the pour screwed up  excuses excuses. @Scotford I made those changes we discussed and have to say the milk tasted better doing it after the shot. I also weighed it all and had improvements there. I just wish I had a little more time to dial it in properly. Anyway thanks for the advice. Cheers to tastier coffee


----------



## Obnic

This summer milk just seems to go directly to 'stiff peaks'. Tastes so sweet and the mouthfeel is enchanting but art definition is a distant dream.


----------



## joey24dirt

Looks good to me my friend @Obnic


----------



## tommyp215

Just got in some red giant from has bean


----------



## christos_geo

Messing about..


----------



## Tiny tamper

Obnic said:


> This summer milk just seems to go directly to 'stiff peaks'. Tastes so sweet and the mouthfeel is enchanting but art definition is a distant dream.


That does look devine my friend I bet it was delicious


----------



## coffeechap

Tgi Friday


----------



## Scotford

Suns out so hang out with her wang out!


----------



## Tiny tamper

Scotford said:


> Suns out so hang out with her wang out!


Looks like a very well endowed Swan lol


----------



## Scotford

Tiny tamper said:


> Looks like a very well endowed Swan lol


Swans are renowned in these parts for their endowment


----------



## Navisnen

As has been said "it's always Friday when it is a good pour"


----------



## joey24dirt

Ahh I could do with one of those right now @Navisnen


----------



## joey24dirt

Literally no idea what I was attempting here but had fun trying. Kinda looks like a pine cone splashing into milk haha.

I think someone should start a new latte art thread called "nailed it" and it could be for posting your best latte art when it isn't actually Friday. Just a thought. Keep Friday to himself kinda thing 

Oh and @Scotford ... I kept up with the changes you suggested I make, however it seems doing the milk first produces better results on this machine. Possible due to it being a thermocoil/block and not a proper steam boiler. Anyway the tamping has improved I think and I'm keeping up with weighing input/output so thanks again for helping me level up. Appreciate it


----------



## JimBean1

Moka pot brew up this morning...


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Moka pot brew up this morning...
> 
> View attachment 27858


Man that looks good!


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> Man that looks good!


It was : )


----------



## Craig-R872

Haven't had the chance to make a coffee for a while but did get to make one earlier. (Mind this wasn't for me, I had an Americano)


----------



## Kman10

very early start to the day, been up 2 hours so this is deserved also my very first attempt at a something new


----------



## joey24dirt

Kman10 said:


> very early start to the day, been up 2 hours so this is deserved also my very first attempt at a something new


Ahh parenthood.....


----------



## Scotford

Friday inches closer


----------



## eddie57

Scotford said:


> Friday inches closer


Bloody hell awesome mate


----------



## joey24dirt

Used a thermometer to steam the milk tonight just to try dial my hand in again. I've seemed to be making it too thick of late.


----------



## MildredM

I'm doing my best . . .


----------



## michaelg

First non-brewed coffee made at home since the end of May! Delicious end to the week.


----------



## joey24dirt

michaelg said:


> First non-brewed coffee made at home since the end of May! Delicious end to the week.


Is that using the DB?


----------



## michaelg

joey24dirt said:


> Is that using the DB?


Yup, unpacked it this morning and this was the first one I made with it. Also played tennis for the first time in about 4 months this week and wasn't as rusty as I thought I'd be so it's a good week for that!


----------



## joey24dirt

michaelg said:


> Yup, unpacked it this morning and this was the first one I made with it. Also played tennis for the first time in about 4 months this week and wasn't as rusty as I thought I'd be so it's a good week for that!


Nice work. Not jealous of the DB at all haha


----------



## michaelg

joey24dirt said:


> Nice work. Not jealous of the DB at all haha


You look to be getting great results from the DTP if your posts above are anything to go by! Keep up the good work and I'm sure the missus will come round eventually! Good luck!


----------



## joey24dirt

michaelg said:


> You look to be getting great results from the DTP if your posts above are anything to go by! Keep up the good work and I'm sure the missus will come round eventually! Good luck!


To be fair the DTP is a great machine, especially now I've got a naked portafilter to use with it. Happy days


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> To be fair the DTP is a great machine, especially now I've got a naked portafilter to use with it. Happy days


 @joey24dirt You've got a naked pf? Where and how please?


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> @joey24dirt You've got a naked pf? Where and how please?


I bought a spare off sage and then machined it out at work  possibly sort you out if you bought one and sent it up


----------



## JimBean1

Attempt at a tulip this morning. Any tips welcome.


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Attempt at a tulip this morning. Any tips welcome.
> 
> View attachment 27927


Looks good! I don't really have the skill level to give good advice but I think it's a case of just relaxing when layering the tulip 'leaves' I'm about to make one myself


----------



## cambosheff

I absolutely intended this to look like baby groot.... honest


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## mmmatron

Getting in some rosetta practice. Definitely need more practice!


----------



## Scotford

mmmatron said:


> Getting in some rosetta practice. Definitely need more practice!


You're 99% there pal! Quick tip: gradually lift the jug everso slightly higher as you pull it back and don't be afraid of getting close to the back edge of the cup!


----------



## Scotford

JimBean1 said:


> Any tips welcome.


None. Just keep doing what you're doing, now you've got it practice will nail it.


----------



## JimBean1

Scotford said:


> None. Just keep doing what you're doing, now you've got it practice will mail it.


Thanks @Scotford


----------



## joey24dirt

Hopefully starting to get some form of consistency with using a thermometer. Happy with that one


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> Hopefully starting to get some form of consistency with using a thermometer. Happy with that one


Great job!!


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Great job!!


Thanks Jim. I wanted to ask you how the Mignon is going? I'm having some terrible thoughts lately


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> Thanks Jim. I wanted to ask you how the Mignon is going? I'm having some terrible thoughts lately


Love the little mignon can't fault it at all. I've no idea what the general opinion is of it but I don't need anything more.


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Love the little mignon can't fault it at all. I've no idea what the general opinion is of it but I don't need anything more.


I've heard good things so I think I may start saving haha

It is also a beautiful thing to just look at. What colour do you have?


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> I've heard good things so I think I may start saving haha
> 
> It is also a beautiful thing to just look at. What colour do you have?


 @joey24dirt After a lot of umming and arring and talking to Claudette at Bella Barista I eventually opted for gloss black - I was tempted by several others but I do like mine and very happy with the colour.


----------



## joey24dirt

Thanks @JimBean1 I'd be opting for either black or chrome.


----------



## MildredM

Everyone has been doing this free-pour thing all wrong.

THIS is free pour . . . Just keep pouring, freely . . .

Like this, look!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Everyone has been doing this free-pour thing all wrong.
> 
> THIS is free pour . . . Just keep pouring, freely . . .
> 
> Like this, look!


Not just me then .......


----------



## Scotford

Tuesday. One pour one kill.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Great results using "Ghosting" (no hands steaming, where jug just sits on the drip tray)


----------



## joey24dirt

BOOM! Awesome work @Scotford


----------



## Scotford

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Great results using "Ghosting" (no hands steaming, where jug just sits on the drip tray)


I do that sometimes if on a weekend I'm on dispense and I'm getting slammed. 1.5l jug, riding that 'whip', boom! 9 drinks one sitting!


----------



## caffeinejunkie

Scotford said:


> Tuesday. One pour one kill.


Awesome!!


----------



## caffeinejunkie

MildredM said:


> Everyone has been doing this free-pour thing all wrong.
> 
> THIS is free pour . . . Just keep pouring, freely . . .
> 
> Like this, look!


Which cup & saucer are these @MildredM ?


----------



## MildredM

caffeinejunkie said:


> Which cup & saucer are these @MildredM ?


The Loveramics 150ml flat white 'egg' cups. River Blue/Brown combination. They are lovely and thick, the handle is big enough for a finger to fit through, they're glossy and well finished too


----------



## MildredM

Slight improvement today . . .


----------



## hotmetal

Here's my "half hearted" (some might say half arsed) effort from just now. Half heart half rosetta? Or half cut? Plus by the time I got my phone there were bubbles. I hate these bubbles. Bubbles are the bane of my existence. IHATETHEBUBBLESIDONTWANNAGETANYMOREBLADDYBABBALLLLZZAAAARGHBUBBLESBABBALLSBAABBALLLS!


----------



## joey24dirt

hotmetal said:


> Here's my "half hearted" (some might say half arsed) effort from just now. Half heart half rosetta? Or half cut? Plus by the time I got my phone there were bubbles. I hate these bubbles. Bubbles are the bane of my existence. IHATETHEBUBBLESIDONTWANNAGETANYMOREBLADDYBABBALLLLZZAAAARGHBUBBLESBABBALLSBAABBALLLS!


My recent ones have had loads of bubble too. I think my beans may be gassing off a bit still haha


----------



## Rakesh

Not sure what it is, but probably the best pour I've ever done. And it was for my mother so she was well impressed! Shame I don't drink more flatties.


----------



## Obnic

MildredM said:


> Everyone has been doing this free-pour thing all wrong.
> 
> THIS is free pour . . . Just keep pouring, freely . . .
> 
> Like this, look!


Made a breakthrough then


----------



## JimBean1

And on a Friday too! Man this one was delicious!!!!


----------



## Scotford

@hotmetal @joey24dirt I'm exploring the possibility that bubbles might actually be improperly extracted espresso breaking down milk texture. But then it might be the weather/diet affecting the cows milk production. Or your technique. Or aliens.


----------



## joey24dirt

@Scotford it always seems to be when my beans are fresh lol. I'll see what happens as these age. Do you think it could be under extraction causing it?


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> @Scotford it always seems to be when my beans are fresh lol. I'll see what happens as these age. Do you think it could be under extraction causing it?


Maybe. I've noticed it when I've got some really fresh beans in. Wierdly, if I run a shot through the EK at high EY, none of that happens which is leading me to think that it's a different extraction causing this. I've not explored it much but there's food for thought there.


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Maybe. I've noticed it when I've got some really fresh beans in. Wierdly, if I run a shot through the EK at high EY, none of that happens which is leading me to think that it's a different extraction causing this. I've not explored it much but there's food for thought there.


I'm still a novice  EY = extraction yield?


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> I'm still a novice  EY = extraction yield?


Correct


----------



## caffeinejunkie

MildredM said:


> The Loveramics 150ml flat white 'egg' cups. River Blue/Brown combination. They are lovely and thick, the handle is big enough for a finger to fit through, they're glossy and well finished too


I am going to try and source some I reckon


----------



## Deansie26

Least it's in the middle, just need definition :/


----------



## joey24dirt

Serious bubbling this morning!! It's like it's been through a soda stream machine!


----------



## joey24dirt

I either need bigger cups or to start the art sooner. This was going to be my masterpiece until it spilt everywhere


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> i either need bigger cups or to start the art sooner. This was going to be my masterpiece until it spilt everywhere


baller


----------



## Scotford

Keeping it classy today


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> baller


I was definitely onto something with that one


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> I was definitely onto something with that one


There's definitely room for another couple of layers or a swan or something in there though


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> There's definitely room for another couple of layers or a swan or something in there though


----------



## glevum

Ace combo. Raves Brazil Sitio Tres Marias & Four Roses single barrel 50%


----------



## joey24dirt

Didn't spill as much with this one, but then also didn't work out how I had planned


----------



## Deansie26

Your getting really good Joey!


----------



## Obnic

joey24dirt said:


> Didn't spill as much with this one, but then also didn't work out how I had planned


Even the Russian judge would give you a 9.4 for that mate.


----------



## Tiny tamper

Yup she,s a beaut alright are you trying other shapes ? As you seem to have thus one down cold .


----------



## joey24dirt

Tiny tamper said:


> Yup she,s a beaut alright are you trying other shapes ? As you seem to have thus one down cold .


I don't dare try anything else. I should really try get Rosetta's down as I can't do those at all.


----------



## haz_pro

I am not a skilled man.

It sort of reminds me of that lady who tried to fix that antique painting, but completely ruined it...


----------



## Spooks

Scotford said:


> @hotmetal @joey24dirt I'm exploring the possibility that bubbles might actually be improperly extracted espresso breaking down milk texture. But then it might be the weather/diet affecting the cows milk production. Or your technique. Or aliens.


Always knew Aliens had something to do with my bubbles......... it all makes sense now #bloodyaliens


----------



## mancbeginner

Well you are all doing better than me this morning, supposed to be a latte, but cocked up the beginning got way too much air in, but it's a nice cappuccino


----------



## joey24dirt

haz_pro said:


> I am not a skilled man.
> 
> It sort of reminds me of that lady who tried to fix that antique painting, but completely ruined it...


It's all good practice


----------



## Deansie26

Thank you for building my confidence lol


----------



## joey24dirt

Deansie26 said:


> Thank you for building my confidence lol


I need a confidence boost. I've been trying out swans but failing massively haha


----------



## Tiny tamper

joey24dirt said:


> I need a confidence boost. I've been trying out swans but failing massively haha


They look well difficult m8 don't be too hard on yourself lol


----------



## joey24dirt

Tiny tamper said:


> They look well difficult m8 don't be too hard on yourself lol


Well I've just realised you need to be able to do Rosetta's I think to do a swan! Need to learn them first. Trying to run before I can walk haha


----------



## JimBean1

Getting better...


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Getting better...
> 
> View attachment 28080


Yes Jim that's looking awesome!


----------



## haz_pro

I managed to get what I would describe as glossy paint for the first time today. I thought brilliant, this will turn out great. Went to pour it into the espresso and it was so thick it just pooled into a big white blob rather than penetrating the espresso....


----------



## Obnic

haz_pro said:


> I managed to get what I would describe as glossy paint for the first time today. I thought brilliant, this will turn out great. Went to pour it into the espresso and it was so thick it just pooled into a big white blob rather than penetrating the espresso....


Yup! Been there.

Try to stop the tip surfacing during the roll. Your basic problem is too much air. I don't blast the milk with air then blend the bubbles, I just submerge the tip and roll the milk. With dry steam that's enough. I've also started using a bigger jug than the little motta jug I have been using. Roll is less violent and the result is a much smoother micro foam.

Still cannot pour for toffee though.


----------



## joey24dirt

FLIPPIN' BUBBLES!


----------



## joey24dirt

Obnic said:


> Yup! Been there.
> 
> Try to stop the tip surfacing during the roll. Your basic problem is too much air. I don't blast the milk with air then blend the bubbles, I just submerge the tip and roll the milk. With dry steam that's enough. I've also started using a bigger jug than the little motta jug I have been using. Roll is less violent and the result is a much smoother micro foam.
> 
> Still cannot pour for toffee though.


Just followed this advice and made some of the best milk yet


----------



## Deansie26

Not my worst lol, one thing I noticed in your video by the way Joey was the clumping that came from the Migon, I'm definitely spoiled with 83mm burrs


----------



## joey24dirt

Deansie26 said:


> Not my worst lol, one thing I noticed in your video by the way Joey was the clumping that came from the Migon, I'm definitely spoiled with 83mm burrs


It's not a mignon it's just a sage. I've hopefully sealed the deal on an SJ just now though 

That drink looks so good that you've just made.


----------



## Deansie26

It was tasty mate, from what I've seen on this thread I think you have made the most progress lately. I'm sure others will agree. I can't get the separation for some reason.

Brilliant getting the Jolly, be so quick in comparison to the sage also.


----------



## joey24dirt

Deansie26 said:


> It was tasty mate, from what I've seen on this thread I think you have made the most progress lately. I'm sure others will agree. I can't get the separation for some reason.
> 
> Brilliant getting the Jolly, be so quick in comparison to the sage also.


Thanks my man. Don't forget I only post the good ones haha.


----------



## Tiny tamper

joey24dirt said:


> FLIPPIN' BUBBLES!


Wow that's very Symmetrical m8 very nice


----------



## Tiny tamper

JimBean1 said:


> Getting better...
> 
> View attachment 28080


Where's my spoon??? That looks like a big coffee moose man it looks yummy it was a delicious drink? Had to be lol


----------



## joey24dirt

I always try to finish with a heart at the top but end up sinking it by mistake lol


----------



## Tiny tamper

joey24dirt said:


> I always try to finish with a heart at the top but end up sinking it by mistake lol


Nice problem to have







as the rest is brilliant.


----------



## joey24dirt

Tiny tamper said:


> Nice problem to have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as the rest is brilliant.


Thank you


----------



## hotmetal

Right here is mine for the day. Not amazing by any means BUT sin burbujas! I have almost finished it and still a bubble free zone - mainly from remembering to avoid introducing too much air at the start, just what @Obnic was reminding us about. I often get the first blast a bit too big and from then on its hard to rescue.

Crankhouse Wahana (still trying to dial it in) in a small Acme.


----------



## joey24dirt

hotmetal said:


> Right here is mine for the day. Not amazing by any means BUT sin burbujas! I have almost finished it and still a bubble free zone - mainly from remembering to avoid introducing too much air at the start, just what @Obnic was reminding us about. I often get the first blast a bit too big and from then on its hard to rescue.
> 
> Crankhouse Wahana (still trying to dial it in) in a small Acme.


This has the heart I try to finish with. How please


----------



## hotmetal

Er well I just do the wiggle for the rosetta and then pause briefly before slowly 'pushing' a blob into the top and then cutting all the way through. Somehow it's always harder to do than to describe though


----------



## Tiny tamper

Poor @joey24dirt back to the grinding stone lol


----------



## hotmetal

Una más sin burbujas grandes.

Having a run of good milk today, just need to get better at pouring LOL! Still, fairly pleased.


----------



## joey24dirt

hotmetal said:


> Una más sin burbujas grandes.
> 
> Having a run of good milk today, just need to get better at pouring LOL! Still, fairly pleased.


Yeah I think I need to keep low at the end. Once these nippers are asleep I'll have a go


----------



## joey24dirt

Tiny tamper said:


> Poor @joey24dirt back to the grinding stone lol


----------



## Craig-R872

Haven't had chance for a while again to post much so here's one from this morning.


----------



## joey24dirt

@hotmetal we have the basis of a heart I think haha. Shame the rest of it is a bit wobbly. It was meant to be a 'slowsetta' I think it's called. Can anyone do them?


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> Can anyone do them?


No. It's more of a concept than pattern ?


----------



## Craig-R872

One of my version of a slowsetta.


----------



## Scotford

Craig-R872 said:


> One of my version of a slowsetta.


That right there is a slowsetta. You broke the mould man. The MOULD!


----------



## Obnic

Good morning Friday people


----------



## JimBean1

Keep wanting to try different patterns bit muscle memory keeps reverting to Rosetta!!!


----------



## Craig-R872

JimBean1 said:


> Keep wanting to try different patterns bit muscle memory keeps reverting to Rosetta!!!


Can't beat a rosetta. I have been trying a stacked tulip i think you call them. But I keep running out of milk!


----------



## Obnic

JimBean1 said:


> Keep wanting to try different patterns bit muscle memory keeps reverting to Rosetta!!!


That's so funny. This morning I was determined to try a tulip but 'nope!' out came the same old scribble


----------



## joey24dirt

Late entry. Not my best but it tasted good. Wonder if this SJ will make it taste even better when it arrives


----------



## joey24dirt

Loads happier with this one


----------



## marchaos

Ok, I took a sip first!


----------



## Zeak

First cups with the new MC2. Loving it!


----------



## Scotford

Craig-R872 said:


> But I keep running out of milk!


Um. Steam more?


----------



## Craig-R872

Scotford said:


> Um. Steam more?


I knew there was an easy solution


----------



## Scotford

Had an hour on the tools today. Getting too rusty.


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Had an hour on the tools today. Getting too rusty.


I'd take your rusty any day of the week!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Goooood morning!!


----------



## marchaos

Scotford said:


> Had an hour on the tools today. Getting too rusty.


Geeeezes


----------



## haz_pro

How tragic is this haha


----------



## igm45

haz_pro said:


> How tragic is this haha


Depends, magic Xmas tree??


----------



## joey24dirt

haz_pro said:


> How tragic is this haha


I think a little too much time stretching. See if you can do a video and the experts will be able to give advice if you want it


----------



## haz_pro

I could go with that...


----------



## haz_pro

joey24dirt said:


> I think a little too much time stretching. See if you can do a video and the experts will be able to give advice if you want it


Sounds like a good idea. Will try and get a video later


----------



## joey24dirt

haz_pro said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Will try and get a video later


----------



## mancbeginner

Scotford said:


> Had an hour on the tools today. Getting too rusty.


Bloody hell if that's your rusty, what's you on top form like?


----------



## hotmetal

@haz_pro yes definitely too much air. But here's a tip right off the bat - consider the handle position relative to the drinker. Yours is 90° out of place (unless your "Amnesty International logo" is actually supposed to be a barrier with razor wire? !)


----------



## Zeak

Scotford said:


> Had an hour on the tools today. Getting too rusty.


Shiiiieeeeee.....Mad skills.


----------



## Zeak

Always wanted to ask. These particular bubbles..I noticed that their appearance depends on the beans. Is that correct?


----------



## joey24dirt

Zeak said:


> Always wanted to ask. These particular bubbles..I noticed that their appearance depends on the beans. Is that correct?
> 
> View attachment 28237


That's what I think. I'm due to start some new beans tonight so we'll see if there's a difference


----------



## Scotford

Smashed through 517 coffees on my own today. One pic:


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Smashed through 517 coffees on my own today. One pic:


Flipping hell you definitely have a bit more practice than most. Good work sir


----------



## Scotford

To be fair, I've had a fair amount of high volume training in the past and that is actually a quiet day compared to some places I've been at. It turned into more of a test of my mettle after 6 hours of getting smashed with flat white orders...

9 shots at a time, 2.5l milk ghostriding and some hardcore 90s cheese full blast got me through!!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> To be fair, I've had a fair amount of high volume training in the past and that is actually a quiet day compared to some places I've been at. It turned into more of a test of my mettle after 6 hours of getting smashed with flat white orders...
> 
> 9 shots at a time, 2.5l milk ghostriding and some hardcore 90s cheese full blast got me through!!!


That's insane!! I would've cracked after the first 5 I think


----------



## Obnic

mancbeginner said:


> Bloody hell if that's your rusty, what's you on top form like?


Don't ask that you'll only end up feeling deeply inadequate and strangely confused because you'll like him at the same time as he humbles you.


----------



## joey24dirt

@Zeak different beans and nowhere near the amount of bubbles


----------



## Obnic

Trying to slow down a bit


----------



## joey24dirt

Obnic said:


> Trying to slow down a bit


It's so hard not to rush them isn't it


----------



## MildredM

Never mind trying to slow down I am still trying to decide what to do before I do both.


----------



## JimBean1

Pretty pleased with this one this morning, delicious to!


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Pretty pleased with this one this morning, delicious to!
> 
> View attachment 28278


Looks great. You have another one under your belt. I need to step up my game haha. The one I did this morning had all rough edges as if the crema was too thick for the milk


----------



## Craig-R872

A little offset in the cup.


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> Looks great. You have another one under your belt. I need to step up my game haha. The one I did this morning had all rough edges as if the crema was too thick for the milk


Thanks @joey24dirt I need to work on my photography a bit, it looks like a deflated soufflé!


----------



## Mrboots2u

First pour in 8 months...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> First pour in 8 months...


New machine????


----------



## Obnic

urbanbumpkin said:


> New machine????


Looks like a commercial dishwasher tray in the background. I reckon he's moonlighting.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Obnic said:


> Looks like a commercial dishwasher tray in the background. I reckon he's moonlighting.


Atkinson's? Maybe


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lolzzz @urbanbumpkin @Obnic , it was more of do it yourself thing at the cafe. Ordered a coffee , presented with an espresso in a cup and some steamed milk , with the comment " show us what you got coffee boy " clearly I had not alot to show


----------



## Obnic

Mrboots2u said:


> , .....presented with an espresso in a cup and some steamed milk , with the comment " show us what you got coffee boy "


So did you get the job?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Obnic said:


> So did you get the job?


Ha..... With those moves unlikely


----------



## Obnic

Mrboots2u said:


> Ha..... With those moves unlikely


Well stop dancing man and just pour the drink.


----------



## MildredM

Do you know that is *exactly* how I'd pictured you, Mrboots2u


----------



## marchaos

A bit better today...


----------



## Scotford

Not mine, but my barista who has been making coffee 6 months. Properly impressed!!!


----------



## hotmetal

Nice one! I want to say fast learner but I bet s/he's worked hard for that.

Let's see. 6 day week, 500 cups a day, 6 months = 72,000 cups.

Me: 3 a day. 6 months = 540ish. He does in a day what I do in 6m. I will be smashing out swans by some time in 2028!


----------



## JimBean1

Back to basics


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> he's worked hard for that


He really has. Even on 3 days a week, he's constantly looknig for ways to better and push himself! Within 2 months of sporadic shot pulling, I had him on a 800 shot + saturday in the deep end and he bossed it! The dude even pulled out 5 rosettas in a 6oz cup last week without warning!!!


----------



## hotmetal

Well here's mine for today. Good contrast and symmetry, nice smooth milk with not too much in the way of bubbles, not the most beautiful pour in the world and I ran out of space for the little heart that was going on top but it'll do.


----------



## hotmetal

Hold on! Last one of the day and I think it's pretty dee. Bit of a squeeze though but. Trying to put it down was like neurosurgery!


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> Hold on! Last one of the day and I think it's pretty dee. Bit of a squeeze though but. Trying to put it down was like neurosurgery!


You've got space to park a BUS in that!


----------



## Scotford

Didn't get to serve this to the man the myth the legend @jeebsy today but it'll do!


----------



## hotmetal

Eh? My cup overfloweth! It would have to be a bus with zero displacement, that'd float majestically on top. Surely if you're sending drinks out in the shop you have to stop before it gets higher than mine or they'll never be able to carry it to the table without slopping, no?


----------



## garydyke1

Occasionally I get one kinda right, usually when I'm distracted by something else and not thinking about it .


----------



## jlarkin

garydyke1 said:


> Occasionally I get one kinda right, usually when I'm distracted by something else and not thinking about it .


Isn't that referred to as "flow"? Pretty appropriate I reckon.


----------



## Obnic

It's no garydyke but here's my first tulip in an age. Morning.


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> they'll never be able to carry it to the table without slopping, no?


#evilgrin


----------



## MSM

Got home and wanted a quick coffee...









SSSSS (July) - Finca Noruega


----------



## garydyke1

A mocha poured earlier at The Steamroom


----------



## hotmetal

Nice one Gary. It's a lorra lorra layers! Looks properly delicious too.


----------



## Craig-R872

Afternoon coffee


----------



## Obnic

I'm not un-proud of this one. There's a distinct heart shape at the top and it was slow.


----------



## joey24dirt

Obnic said:


> I'm not un-proud of this one. There's a distinct heart shape at the top and it was slow.


Very nice! I've lost all I'd learnt now this mazzer is my weapon of choice. Don't know if that's a viable excuse but that's what I'm sticking to anyway


----------



## Obnic

joey24dirt said:


> Very nice! I've lost all I'd learnt now this mazzer is my weapon of choice. Don't know if that's a viable excuse but that's what I'm sticking to anyway


Every change of kit sets you back a bit before you surge forward.


----------



## JimBean1

Doh! Too much fluff!!


----------



## Obnic

JimBean1 said:


> Doh! Too much fluff!!


Pour looks nice and symmetrical though.


----------



## joey24dirt

First decent pour since changing grinders..... and on a Friday! What are the chances haha.

Have a good one


----------



## Scotford

Ditto


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Ditto


Hit that one for six!!!


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> Hit that one for six!!!


Thanks! I'm also really enjoying watching the progression in this thread these days!


----------



## Kman10

had a bit of whole milk to play with, what a difference it makes to my limited skill


----------



## Obnic

Friday frolics - Well it started badly but seemed to get the heart shape working again. Think my decorator is extending his time here just for the coffee


----------



## Craig-R872

As it's Friday then


----------



## Gobbosp

One for me.....










And one for Mrs P










This is Casa Espressos award winning "Charlestown" blend my daily bean - got some Rave beans for tomorrow ☕


----------



## Tiny tamper

Nice job guys, it's great to see the difference between two pours from one person, it highlights the skill factor I think, keep em coming I love this section


----------



## joey24dirt

Tiny tamper said:


> Nice job guys, it's great to see the difference between two pours from one person, it highlights the skill factor I think, keep em coming I love this section


I'm a one trick pony sorry dude


----------



## Tiny tamper

joey24dirt said:


> I'm a one trick pony sorry dude


It's one more than me lol


----------



## russell16688

I know it's Saturday but I was just a tad happier with my pour this morning. Still getting used to the classic for steaming milk but it's getting there. First time it's held enough to even start some art. Bit too bubbly though!


----------



## Mrboots2u

My weekly "do it yourself" pour.


----------



## haz_pro

My tiny heart.


----------



## JimBean1

Loving my new naked portafilter - it's very hypnotic to watch! Just pulled 26g out from 19g and got this lush beauty







Such a caramel crema on it.


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Loving my new naked portafilter - it's very hypnotic to watch! Just pulled 26g out from 19g and got this lush beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a caramel crema on it.
> 
> View attachment 28501


Never gets boring does it haha. Great work


----------



## joey24dirt

Wasn't too impressed with the pour but the shot and milk seemed to be pretty much spot on


----------



## russell16688

Slowly getting there there with the milk frothing. Still nothing special but a work in progress.


----------



## joey24dirt

russell16688 said:


> View attachment 28502
> 
> 
> Slowly getting there there with the milk frothing. Still nothing special but a work in progress.


What machine do you have?


----------



## adz313

Not in the realms of some of you, but progress nonetheless...

5oz cup which I'm struggling to get going before it's mostly full! (Suits me spot on from a coffee to milk viewpoint though)


----------



## joey24dirt

adz313 said:


> Not in the realms of some of you, but progress nonetheless...
> 
> 5oz cup which I'm struggling to get going before it's mostly full! (Suits me spot on from a coffee to milk viewpoint though)


Looking good to me. What sort of pitcher are you using? I know what you mean about getting it a bit too full before finishing. The last ten I've made I think I've spilt as I've been pouring.


----------



## adz313

joey24dirt said:


> Looking good to me. What sort of pitcher are you using? I know what you mean about getting it a bit too full before finishing. The last ten I've made I think I've spilt as I've been pouring.


It's just the sage pitcher which came with my DTP. Need a smaller one I think (sure I can come up with a valid excuse!) as I've normally got milk left at the end (the other half goes for oat milk while I'm on cow juice)


----------



## joey24dirt

adz313 said:


> It's just the sage pitcher which came with my DTP. Need a smaller one I think (sure I can come up with a valid excuse!) as I've normally got milk left at the end (the other half goes for oat milk while I'm on cow juice)


I went for a rhinowares one in black that was smaller, then convinced myself it was too small and bought it's big brother haha. I'm hoping to get some 150ml cups soon so I can try my small pitcher again


----------



## Obnic

Where was this on Friday. Milk seems to be working today. :shrug:


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrs Systemic was mildly impressed.


----------



## russell16688

joey24dirt said:


> What machine do you have?


Ive got a Gaggia Classic. I'm finding it weirdly difficult as I got used to the three holes tip of the La Pavoni so I'm now finding a single hole tip really difficult to use


----------



## joey24dirt

russell16688 said:


> Ive got a Gaggia Classic. I'm finding it weirdly difficult as I got used to the three holes tip of the La Pavoni so I'm now finding a single hole tip really difficult to use


Oh really I've never tried a three hole tip I'm not sure they do them for the DTP. I guess it's due to it being all concentrated in one area. I find I need to sink just under to get the milk moving, then bring up a bit to add air, then sink again and get it rolling. Works for the sage but I've no experience with the gaggia.


----------



## russell16688

joey24dirt said:


> Oh really I've never tried a three hole tip I'm not sure they do them for the DTP. I guess it's due to it being all concentrated in one area. I find I need to sink just under to get the milk moving, then bring up a bit to add air, then sink again and get it rolling. Works for the sage but I've no experience with the gaggia.


thanks for the advice I'll give that a go as it's the flow part I'm struggling with then just end up with a load of foam sat on top.


----------



## MildredM

Not Friday, freely poured though . . .


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Not Friday, freely poured though . . .


All done with lovely new toys too. I'm just getting the boys off to bed then I can give my cups a try


----------



## Tiny tamper

Obnic said:


> Where was this on Friday. Milk seems to be working today. :shrug:


 @Obnic I can always tell your pour its so distinctive


----------



## Tiny tamper

The Systemic Kid said:


> Mrs Systemic was mildly impressed.
> 
> View attachment 28508


Tough crowd lol I like it


----------



## Tiny tamper

MildredM said:


> Not Friday, freely poured though . . .


 @MildredM your pours always look like Anne Hardy took them


----------



## MildredM

Tiny tamper said:


> @MildredM your pours always look like Anne Hardy took them


I am having to Google Anne Hardy . . .


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> I am having to Google Anne Hardy . . .


Let us know what you find


----------



## MildredM

mines_abeer said:


> Let us know what you find


Oh yes . . . HApPy now! She's a British artist, photographer and sculpture installationist. And she makes great coffee (I made that bit up)!!


----------



## russell16688

joey24dirt said:


> Oh really I've never tried a three hole tip I'm not sure they do them for the DTP. I guess it's due to it being all concentrated in one area. I find I need to sink just under to get the milk moving, then bring up a bit to add air, then sink again and get it rolling. Works for the sage but I've no experience with the gaggia.


Thanks for the tips. I gave it a go today and it worked loads better. Shame my espresso was terrible this time!


----------



## joey24dirt

russell16688 said:


> Thanks for the tips. I gave it a go today and it worked loads better. Shame my espresso was terrible this time!


Oh excellent great news. You'll have to post the results


----------



## joey24dirt

Jeez these little cups fill up so fast!! First passable (just) latte art in these 150ml acme cups

What measures should I be aiming for in this? I've had to cut it a little short so only 30g shot then top up with milk?


----------



## filthynines

@joey24dirt - Nice! I like following your stuff because - grinder excepted - you basically have the exact same kit as me and I can see what's possible. Did you use standard Sage jug or a smaller one to texturise the milk?

You wouldn't want my advice on your questions - sorry!


----------



## joey24dirt

filthynines said:


> @joey24dirt - Nice! I like following your stuff because - grinder excepted - you basically have the exact same kit as me and I can see what's possible. Did you use standard Sage jug or a smaller one to texturise the milk?
> 
> You wouldn't want my advice on your questions - sorry!


Thank you mate. I'm using a 12oz rhinowares black pitcher for these little cups and then a 20oz rhinowares for the bigger cups.


----------



## filthynines

Slightly smaller than what I'm using then. Will concentrate on technique more and then default to buying something new to sort out my problems.


----------



## Rakesh

Am I getting better? I feel like I'm getting better... I hope I'm getting better


----------



## joey24dirt

Rakesh said:


> Am I getting better? I feel like I'm getting better... I hope I'm getting better


I don't think I've seen one from you before lol so I can't say but definitely looks good to me


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## joey24dirt

I'm an hour early  I'm sure it's ok. Slowly getting used to these little cups. Still unsure how much espresso I want in there. Stick to 1:2 even though it's gets pretty full?!

Anyway here is my 3rd pour into the new flat white cup


----------



## hotmetal

Looking good joey. Is that decaf though or are you a bit of a midnight cowboy? I can't even contemplate espresso (even corretto) at this time of night. Maybe just the grappa. ..


----------



## joey24dirt

hotmetal said:


> Looking good joey. Is that decaf though or are you a bit of a midnight cowboy? I can't even contemplate espresso (even corretto) at this time of night. Maybe just the grappa. ..


17g of delicious caffeinated heavenly beans made that, and the same for the espresso about half an hour before. Yup definitely a midnight cowboy. Get the kids to bed. Get my coffee fix then get the chores done. Come midnight I'm out like a light when my head hits the pillow. Mental really hah


----------



## joey24dirt

..... On a Friday as well. Have a good one


----------



## mmmatron

I can never get it in the centre


----------



## joey24dirt

mmmatron said:


> I can never get it in the centre


Can you not like knock the side of the cup in an attempt to shunt it over  looks very tasty though and neat. Hopefully this latte art comp thing will come back soon so we can all battle it out.


----------



## Craig-R872

Forgot to post this when I poured it.


----------



## joey24dirt

Craig-R872 said:


> Forgot to post this when I poured it.


Perfection!!


----------



## Scotford

WOO! Friday at last










Needs cleaning up but it'll get there.


----------



## Slee

Happy with this one, getting better...


----------



## joey24dirt

First Rosetta attempt in a long time... panicked at the end


----------



## JimBean1

Naked portafilter extraction and tulip pour this morning, apologies for the poor focus and background noise.


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Naked portafilter extraction and tulip pour this morning, apologies for the poor focus and background noise.


Looks great mate. Loving the nakedness then. Just be wary when cleaning it can get quite messy if using that handle.

P.s. whilst watching this video the baby puked and washed himself and all surrounding toys in said puke


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> Looks great mate. Loving the nakedness then. Just be wary when cleaning it can get quite messy if using that handle.


Haha too late!!!


----------



## MildredM

Home from a particularly frustrating trip to Tesco and M&S this morning . . . and trying to keep my temper under control around a certain element of a certain age of people . . . Aghhh!!!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Home from a particularly frustrating trip to Tesco and M&S this morning . . . and trying to keep my temper under control around a certain element of a certain age of people . . . Aghhh!!!


Youth of today perhaps?  we get our shopping delivered. It's way easier and no temptations


----------



## JimBean1

New cups - thanks Ikea


----------



## joey24dirt

Wonkey strike  tasted great though.


----------



## joey24dirt

I call this one 'wilting wheat'


----------



## JimBean1

Morning!


----------



## Rakesh

Well needed flatty


----------



## russell16688

Found this





 really useful for steaming milk a little better. Simple and to the point


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> I call this one 'wilting wheat'


Awesome and very seasonally relevant @joey24dirt


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Awesome and very seasonally relevant @joey24dirt


I was supposed to do that.......


----------



## joey24dirt

Second try at a swan (last nights attempt spilt all over) so I'm pretty chuffed with this. Shame it looks more like a turkey


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> Second try at a swan (last nights attempt spilt all over) so I'm pretty chuffed with this. Shame it looks more like a turkey


Oooh upped the stakes mate!


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Oooh upped the stakes mate!


I don't know why but I'm finding it a bit more manageable to pour into those little flat white cups with a 12oz pitcher. See how it goes eh?


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> I don't know why but I'm finding it a bit more manageable to pour into those little flat white cups with a 12oz pitcher. See how it goes eh?


What were you using before?


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> What were you using before?


250ml capp cups and a 20oz jug. It's most likely all in my head though haha. I'll go with that for now


----------



## Slee

Happy with this one, first attempt too


----------



## grumpydaddy

Consider yourself sworn at.... loudly

Mumbling....first attempt....mumbling


----------



## Slee

grumpydaddy said:


> Consider yourself sworn at.... loudly
> 
> Mumbling....first attempt....mumbling


First attempt today that is I've been trying for ages!


----------



## grumpydaddy

Yeah,yeah. No good back-peddling now.....

Still mumbling


----------



## Rakesh

Pours always end up wonky or not centred in the cup, any tips? I thought this was one of my better pours what do u guys think?


----------



## joey24dirt

Rakesh said:


> Pours always end up wonky or not centred in the cup, any tips? I thought this was one of my better pours what do u guys think?


I wonder if when you angle the cup to pour you may be leaning over to one side slightly. Not sure lol. Should make a video if possible


----------



## Rakesh

joey24dirt said:


> I wonder if when you angle the cup to pour you may be leaning over to one side slightly. Not sure lol. Should make a video if possible


Good idea, I may have to do a video.


----------



## JimBean1

Rakesh said:


> Good idea, I may have to do a video.


 @Rakesh you might be laying it down too fast? Try to nail a really slow heart right in the middle then when you've got that use the same technique but add a bit of a wiggle and watch what happens. Whenever I lose my touch I revert back to the most basic heart and slow right down, get my basic technique right and start to experiment.


----------



## Rakesh

JimBean1 said:


> @Rakesh you might be laying it down too fast? Try to nail a really slow heart right in the middle then when you've got that use the same technique but add a bit of a wiggle and watch what happens. Whenever I lose my touch I revert back to the most basic heart and slow right down, get my basic technique right and start to experiment.
> 
> View attachment 28708


Good advice, will try on the next flat white and post my results.


----------



## joey24dirt

Always the flipping day before haha!! 

I'm chuffed with this one and it tastes amazing. Well that's my take on it. I'd love to actually make one of you guys one to see if you agree


----------



## joey24dirt

Meh I still don't like Rosetta's


----------



## MediumRoastSteam




----------



## Craig-R872

As it's Friday then


----------



## joey24dirt

Craig-R872 said:


> As it's Friday then


I'd love for you to do a video for me. Need to learn how to do Rosetta's properly lol


----------



## Craig-R872

joey24dirt said:


> I'd love for you to do a video for me. Need to learn how to do Rosetta's properly lol


If you're on instagram check out @homebarista_


----------



## joey24dirt

Craig-R872 said:


> If you're on instagram check out @homebarista_


I think I already follow. Is that you?


----------



## Craig-R872

https://www.instagram.com/homebarista_/

This is mine


----------



## joey24dirt

Craig-R872 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/homebarista_/
> 
> This is mine


Boom! Following


----------



## Craig-R872

joey24dirt said:


> Boom! Following


There is a video halfway down of a rosetta


----------



## joey24dirt

Craig-R872 said:


> There is a video halfway down of a rosetta


Yeah I found it cheers. Stupid mobile data wouldn't load it for some reason haha. My insta is crap. Full of my kids lol. Well I like it anyway


----------



## MildredM

Friday


----------



## DaveP

This whole thread is very very silly and I am going to complain to someone..

I know for a fact that latte art just like the Loch Ness Monster does not exist, all the pictures that show otherwise are produced with smoke, mirrors and photoshop.

I know this because I have tried to do latte art and its not possible... and it's the sole reason why the pour coffee splosh copious amount of froffy milk on top and call it a 'cappuccino' was invented.

Mr Grumpy.


----------



## Scotford

It's MY Friday now...

6oz cap









Cheeky picollo


----------



## MildredM

I'm going for my beard fitting and tattoos tomorrow


----------



## joey24dirt

Keeping it simple tonight


----------



## adz313

Bit of a wonky one from me the other day - but shows off the recent post arrival nicely!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

India Mysore Plantation A in an 8oz denby made on my gaggia classic.


----------



## Obnic

Get in!


----------



## eddie57

Nice


----------



## joey24dirt

So close to getting a hollow heart. Ran out of room lol


----------



## MediumRoastSteam




----------



## joey24dirt

MediumRoastSteam said:


>


What type of beans are you using? I'm on Rwandan at the moment and get crazy bubbles too.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

joey24dirt said:


> What type of beans are you using? I'm on Rwandan at the moment and get crazy bubbles too.


That's it!

Kigoma Espresso from Pact Coffee. Origin: Rwandan


----------



## joey24dirt

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That's it!
> 
> Kigoma Espresso from Pact Coffee. Origin: Rwandan


Hmm I smell a rat here lol..... a Rwandan bubbling rat


----------



## adz313

joey24dirt said:


> So close to getting a hollow heart. Ran out of room lol


Looks good regardless, and nicely lined up with the handle (something I have to try and reverse as a leftie)


----------



## joey24dirt

adz313 said:


> Looks good regardless, and nicely lined up with the handle (something I have to try and reverse as a leftie)


Thank you. I will nail a proper one by the end of the week haha


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> So close to getting a hollow heart. Ran out of room lol


Blimey @joey24dirt that's an excuisite little pattern! You're smashing it!!


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Blimey @joey24dirt that's an excuisite little pattern! You're smashing it!!


Most days I am not though haha. Like I've mentioned before you guys only get to see the good stuff


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> Most days I am not though haha. Like I've mentioned before you guys only get to see the good stuff


Is the Rwandan worth drinking? I'm on Honduras at the moment


----------



## joey24dirt

I'm not sure yet. I was on Rwandan before before Honduras and now I'm back again. Do you have anywhere to get a small bag to try?


----------



## joey24dirt

Not a hollow heart haha. Any tips to achieve one?


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> Any tips to achieve one?


Spend weeks trying. Give up. Realise that it's not as hard as it seems. Try again. Give up as it actually is that hard. Watch countless vids on hollow bloody hearts. Try again. Throw milk jug at wall. Clean up mess. Try again. Throw cup at wall. Clean up mess. Try again. Throw espresso machine at wall. Purchase new machine. Realise that zen is key. Try again. Sell soul to Satan. Try again. Receive soul from Satan as it's not worth his hassle. Try again. Fail. Try again.


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Spend weeks trying. Give up. Realise that it's not as hard as it seems. Try again. Give up as it actually is that hard. Watch countless vids on hollow bloody hearts. Try again. Throw milk jug at wall. Clean up mess. Try again. Throw cup at wall. Clean up mess. Try again. Throw espresso machine at wall. Purchase new machine. Realise that zen is key. Try again. Sell soul to Satan. Try again. Receive soul from Satan as it's not worth his hassle. Try again. Fail. Try again.


I'll give that a go and see how I get on haha


----------



## joey24dirt

@Scotford I took your advice and ended up with this .....










A little bit on the small side.

If I had a £1&#8230;.........


----------



## hotmetal

Well, at least it was on the right day. I think I need to really concentrate on it rather than see what happens every time I fancy a coffee. ...


----------



## hotmetal

adz313 said:


> Looks good regardless, and nicely lined up with the handle (something I have to try and reverse as a leftie)


I think if you are left handed it's fair enough to have the handle as you'd want it. All that matters is that it's aligned one way or the other rather than randomly because it wasn't considered! Left handed latte art is still art


----------



## Scotford

hotmetal said:


> I think if you are left handed it's fair enough to have the handle as you'd want it. All that matters is that it's aligned one way or the other rather than randomly because it wasn't considered! Left handed latte art is still art


Yeah this. Just align it either way for you. Unless you're serving in a commercial environment where it's 80% likely that you'll be serving to a right-hander, so always handle on the right.


----------



## adz313

Scotford said:


> Yeah this. Just align it either way for you. Unless you're serving in a commercial environment where it's 80% likely that you'll be serving to a right-hander, so always handle on the right.


I'm trying to learn both ways as I'm the only leftie in the house.

In reality it doesn't make that much difference when my pours are suitably wobbly anyway!


----------



## anton78

Got the wife to record today's effort, which is usually a recipe for disaster. This turned out ok though! I'll get her to turn the camera round next time


----------



## eddie57

@anton78

Nice mate, and a nice smug look on the face as well


----------



## anton78

eddie57 said:


> @anton78
> 
> Nice mate, and a nice smug look on the face as well


Haha, I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 28865
Well it is Friday after all

At mods Someone plz rotate if you can


----------



## Deansie26

anton78 said:


> Got the wife to record today's effort, which is usually a recipe for disaster. This turned out ok though! I'll get her to turn the camera round next time


Nice one Anton! I'm on the tulips also, hard to do a good rosette. What does your wife think about filming you pouring? Mine had a wry smile on her face lol.


----------



## anton78

Deansie26 said:


> Nice one Anton! I'm on the tulips also, hard to do a good rosette. What does your wife think about filming you pouring? Mine had a wry smile on her face lol.


To be honest Mrs anton is very good. She had realised that every time I've spent a stupid amount of money, the quality of her morning coffee has improved. Filming is just part of the good coffee tax.


----------



## Navisnen

After being away from my machine for a month it sure feels good to be back to good coffee and doing art


----------



## Scotford

On tha tools today


----------



## Craig-R872

One for me and one for the left handed Mrs. Got to get the cup the correct way round.


----------



## MildredM

I will try and get this (post) in the right thread!


----------



## Craig-R872

MildredM said:


> I will try and get this (post) in the right thread!


Lovely cups.


----------



## MildredM

Craig-R872 said:


> Lovely cups.


Thanks







Loveramic f/whites.


----------



## joey24dirt

Rare cup for the wife today. Made with oatly foamable. If you want a challenge try making good microfoam with that stuff lol


----------



## adz313

joey24dirt said:


> Rare cup for the wife today. Made with oatly foamable. If you want a challenge try making good microfoam with that stuff lol


Try the normal Oatly if you want a real challenge (which happens regularly as I can only find the 'barista' Oatly in Waitrose)!


----------



## eddie57

Bad enough with Cravendale never mind Oatly


----------



## joey24dirt

adz313 said:


> Try the normal Oatly if you want a real challenge (which happens regularly as I can only find the 'barista' Oatly in Waitrose)!


Oh yeah I tried once. Never again lol


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> If you want a challenge...


What's that? Oatly? Pish.

Try it with coconut milk.


----------



## Scotford

Scotford said:


> What's that? Oatly? Pish.
> 
> Try it with coconut milk.


Actually. Don't. You'll regret it.


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Actually. Don't. You'll regret it.


I imagine you've tried them all. Coconut the worst? I think we have a bottle of koko somewhere. I might chuck it on the sly one night


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> I imagine you've tried them all. Coconut the worst? I think we have a bottle of koko somewhere. I might chuck it on the sly one night


Don't even water weeds with it.


----------



## russell16688

On in a bit of a Cortado obsession at the moment. Just need to work on the art more.


----------



## Rakesh

Rare morning flat white of the DSOL


----------



## joey24dirt

Rwandan white blob with line. Yummy. Have a good one y'all


----------



## MildredM

It's Friday!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Coffeelink Ethiopia Djimma , semi skimmed milk made on a gaggia classic in an 8oz denby


----------



## Craig-R872

Changed coffee to Rave Indian Monsooned malabar, the crema is really thick so I am struggling to get any decent art going on.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Poured with a non spouted jug


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## garydyke1

Hot choc today . Semi skimmed (which we try to avoid )


----------



## coffeechap

garydyke1 said:


> Hot choc today . Semi skimmed (which we try to avoid )


he's alive !!!


----------



## Navisnen

Little dirty chai for the afternoon







Happy Friday!


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## joey24dirt

Started off rubbish but finished with a nice heart. Keeping me going while I finish the Tesco shop ?


----------



## Mattius2

Technically Saturday


----------



## NateChat

One day I guess


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Ethiopia Djimma, semi skimmed milk made on a gaggia classic poured with a non spouted jug


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

BB Brazil Cemorrado Hazel


----------



## joey24dirt

Series of small blobs


----------



## chip_kara

Heres my free pour Friday coffee!


----------



## MildredM

Here's mine!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Last cup of my Ethiopia Djimma,, loved every last drop


----------



## joey24dirt

Nice pour from the latte locker earlier


----------



## prankard

I'm enjoying the triple heart style leaf of late (not sure what it's called). Easier to push out imperfections


----------



## Craig-R872

This Raves indian monsooned malabar is awkward to get latte art. The crema is really thick. I have to stir it first add some milk give it another stir then pour the art. Does taste nice tho.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Gotta say ive always enjoyed the monsooned malabar


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Colombia Supremo Noble (Oro De Suarez) semiskimmed milk made on my gaggia classic poured with a non spouted jug


----------



## garydyke1

Cheeky little flat white with HasBean El Salvador Finca La Fany


----------



## garydyke1

...and a Latte with the same coffee


----------



## MildredM

garydyke1 said:


> ...and a Latte with the same coffee


Mmmmm! I'm getting oranges and croissants









Looks lovely!


----------



## joey24dirt

Come on Friday. We need you!!


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## joey24dirt

Loving life today  happy Friday everyone


----------



## adz313

As I've discovered I can't pour straight (I blame lack of caffeine first thing), I went deliberately not straight


----------



## MildredM

I couldn't get all my free pour Friday in the shot this morning due to it being spread across the floor (overflowing cup alert needed). This evening is slightly better.


----------



## DaveP

At long last .... the journey begins to begin (one small step and all that..........)


----------



## joey24dirt

Late entry

Ugandan - Great Lakes.

Not really keen on it I don't think after having the Rwandan, but at least the crema is great to play with


----------



## coffeechap

Roundhouse cafe espresso

Yum yum


----------



## igm45

You guys are so good. I think I'm tempted to give it a try. Anyone know a good thread, YouTube video or whatever to get started with?


----------



## Kman10

nursery run wake up


----------



## Obnic

Morning. Of course, if my jug were straight...


----------



## coffeechap

Obnic said:


> Morning. Of course, if my jug were straight...


You need to change you surgeon


----------



## Mrboots2u

Obnic said:


> Morning. Of course, if my jug were straight...


If you only have one jug , i would suggest you have been left unbalanced a little by your latests Swiss transformation.


----------



## Obnic

Mrboots2u said:


> If you only have one jug , i would suggest you have been left unbalanced a little by your latests Swiss transformation.


That, or its the DTs from last evening.


----------



## Obnic

coffeechap said:


> You need to change you surgeon


!!! Medical records are supposed to be private.


----------



## chip_kara

A week on...my swans are getting better!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

In the cup today

Guatemala Cosham from the Clifton Mount Estate which is situated in St. Andrew in the most spectacularly beautiful location in the Blue Mountains on the Eastern slope of St Catherine's Peak.

As a latte I'm getting tons of butterscotch and I love it

Not my best pour.


----------



## Scotford

Christ I get so little time actually making coffee these days...


----------



## joey24dirt

Close enough.....










Had no milk left so had to use oatly barista. Wasn't bad


----------



## joey24dirt

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Obnic

Get in!










Happy Friday.


----------



## joey24dirt

Excellent work @Onbic


----------



## chip_kara

HasBean flat white to start my day! Mignon sneaked into the back of shot but I'm still loving using it and think it looks pretty cool too.


----------



## MildredM

My offering . . . I am feeling so wonky this week!


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## coffeechap

A little late night beverage


----------



## hotmetal

I'd like to say this 'closed' tulip head was an intentional masterstroke. But you'd all know it was BS! Kind of like it though. It started out in the normal way, I almost ran out of room in the cup, still hadn't cut through, so the cut was a bit disconnected and hasty, but somehow worked out better than it ought.


----------



## Scotford

Contrast, yo


----------



## Obnic

coffeechap said:


> A little late night beverage
> 
> View attachment 29821


Right back atcha... just a bit crooked


----------



## adz313

Best microfoam I've managed in a while, even if the pour wasn't great


----------



## hotmetal

Today's cup filler. Kenya peaberry from Adams & Russell.


----------



## JimBean1

Super happy with this one, delicious too


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> Super happy with this one, delicious too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 29889


Right back at you. I think I've finally got them down.










We must have the same morning routine haha


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Bella Barista Gaslight


----------



## JimBean1

@joey24dirt yes I think you're right, a morning coffee is my brief escape although my little boy likes a babycino so I've mastered those for him


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> @joey24dirt yes I think you're right, a morning coffee is my brief escape although my little boy likes a babycino so I've mastered those for him


Aw brilliant! How old is your little boy? How do you make a babycino? My little lad is getting a toy espresso machine off santa to go with his play kitchen


----------



## JimBean1

joey24dirt said:


> Aw brilliant! How old is your little boy? How do you make a babycino? My little lad is getting a toy espresso machine off santa to go with his play kitchen


 @joey24dirt you just stretch the crap out of the milk and stop just before it overflows and not too hot. Give it a good spin for some shine then top with cocoa and bingo.

Little boy is 3 and he has a little toy espresso machine in his kitchen and he loves it although he does love helping me with mine when I let him.


----------



## joey24dirt

JimBean1 said:


> @joey24dirt you just stretch the crap out of the milk and stop just before it overflows and not too hot. Give it a good spin for some shine then top with cocoa and bingo.
> 
> Little boy is 3 and he has a little toy espresso machine in his kitchen and he loves it although he does love helping me with mine when I let him.


Bless him. My little boy is paying an interest in what I do so the espresso machine felt like a good addition lol


----------



## Kman10

made up with this, lsol Coffee, 19.9g in 39.1 out in 54seconds, half asleep and had a1 year old pulling on my legs for attention


----------



## adz313

This was end of LSOL espresso from round hill, mixed with a little of the filter (bean management issues - loads of filter beans, no espresso), 18 into 40 with oatly (not the barista one) for the OH.

Was distracted which meant I think I thought less about the pour, and so of course it came out better.

Pretty happy with this one


----------



## joey24dirt

Screaming kids pour

"come on you two stop fighting! Don't you know it's free pour Friday!"


----------



## JimBean1

Happy Friday!


----------



## MildredM

Happy Friday back


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Happy Friday back


I'm glad that competition got cancelled! Top job


----------



## adz313

As it's Friday - this morning's effort (extract Kenyan peaberry, I forget the name)


----------



## DoubleShot




----------



## MildredM

Black Friday.


----------



## Kman10

another distracted pour


----------



## joey24dirt

Kman10 said:


> another distracted pour


Haha I feel your pain brother


----------



## Mrboots2u

My quarterly attempts at latte art


----------



## mmmatron

Since it's Friday


----------



## Mattius2

Can't rotate image for some reason...


----------



## joey24dirt

Mattius2 said:


> View attachment 30239
> 
> 
> Can't rotate image for some reason...


I find if you square the photo off it should right itself.


----------



## MildredM

Black Friday . . .


----------



## hotmetal

Very good Mildred! My kind of humour! Maybe I should have got black instead of grey, they look lovely.

As I'm finding the Drop LSOL doesn't want too much milk, I've tried my first ever 4oz pour, which I've shied away from, not just because I normally like 7oz cappuccino but also because I thought it would be really difficult. But here is my 'cortado' in a traditional 4oz Café Asíatico glass (well it's spanish at least!)


----------



## joey24dirt

"Do you wanna flake in that love?"

Love this set up.

Happy Friday ?


----------



## hotmetal

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## MildredM

Freeze pour Friday


----------



## Rakesh

Cappa for the mother this afternoon, tgif!


----------



## Scotford

Super meh, not enough machine time these days


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## joey24dirt

New cups pour ??

Milk was crap though so that let me down.

Anyway have a good one.


----------



## haz_pro

That's crap milk? Looks super-smooth to me! Nice one.


----------



## joey24dirt

haz_pro said:


> That's crap milk? Looks super-smooth to me! Nice one.


It wasn't haha.


----------



## roaringboy

I need more practise with this new machine!


----------



## joey24dirt

roaringboy said:


> I need more practise with this new machine!


Looks bloody good to me mate


----------



## roaringboy

joey24dirt said:


> Looks bloody good to me mate


Thanks.

Art was better with the classic. Milk is much silkier and more consistent with the DTP but I can't seem to get any decent number of layers.


----------



## joey24dirt

roaringboy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Art was better with the classic. Milk is much silkier and more consistent with the DTP but I can't seem to get any decent number of layers.


I'm the same. Definitely a fine line between too thin and too thick.


----------



## Burnzy

Hi, heres a couple from recent.

Beans used, Rocko Mountain 2017 crop from Strangers Coffee.


----------



## Scotford

Wonky...


----------



## Lucca

Very nice work. It takes so much practice but it is so rewarding and delicious!

All the best from Seattle


----------



## roaringboy




----------



## The Systemic Kid

Londinium R steam is a beast


----------



## Scotford

I was told once that a chef is only as good as the last meal they put out and I think the same works for coffee so here's my last two pours of the year:

















Twothousandseventeen, DONE!


----------



## JimBean1

Happy Friday and happy Christmas!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Six leaf rosetta in a 160ml flat white cup - result!


----------



## tobyjrn6

Back home without my nice pitcher, this may not be up to usual standard but believe me for a 6oz cup this was nothing short of a miracle


----------



## joey24dirt

Loving these new cups!!

Foundry - Finca San Francisco

16.5g > 33g > 38sec

10sec PI then ramped down to 5bar


----------



## Scotford

joey24dirt said:


> Loving these new cups!!
> 
> Foundry - Finca San Francisco
> 
> 16.5g > 33g > 38sec
> 
> 10sec PI then ramped down to 5bar


Noice


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Noice


Accidental lol


----------



## roaringboy

Getting (slightly) better


----------



## mmmatron

Milk was rubbish but liked the heart


----------



## Rhys

First attempt using the jet propulsion system on the Speedster..


----------



## Kman10

still using the lsol sub, looking forward to the next instalment


----------



## mmmatron

Back to work yesterday, feels like it should be Friday.


----------



## roaringboy

Still can't get more than 3 layers with this new fangled machine!


----------



## MildredM

Feeling a bit hearty today


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Rokko Mountain - 17grm > 35grms - creamy strawberry loveliness.


----------



## Scotford

First day back and I am RUSTYYYYYYY


----------



## mmmatron

Scotford said:


> First day back and I am RUSTYYYYYYY


I'd love my rusty to look like that


----------



## Scotford

mmmatron said:


> I'd love my rusty to look like that


Man it's embarrassing serving wonky pours like that to the regulars who have come to expect better...


----------



## joey24dirt

mmmatron said:


> I'd love my rusty to look like that


I was thinking the same @Scotford


----------



## joey24dirt

Already wishing it was Friday


----------



## craigsalisbury

One of my 1st attempts lol, I call it a splodge


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Origin Ethiopian Dhilgee Lot 4


----------



## craigsalisbury

Im calling this splodge 2.0


----------



## MildredM

Had to reboot my iPhone which took ages otherwise this would have been bubble free


----------



## cambosheff

Rubbish but it tasted beautiful so worth an upload.

Round Hill Roastery - Unit 14

18g -> 38g 29 seconds yummy!


----------



## PPapa

cambosheff said:


> Rubbish but it tasted beautiful so worth an upload.
> 
> Round Hill Roastery - Unit 14
> 
> 18g -> 38g 29 seconds yummy!


Nice keyboard! What are you using?


----------



## cambosheff

It's a Razer black widow ultimate. I love a mechanical keyboard when I work and the programmable macro keys make repetitive stuff a breeze.


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## MildredM

@mmmatron C. L. A. S. S.


----------



## igm45

mmmatron said:


>


This is very good indeed.

A bit harsh but we're all friends here...

Point lost for not lining up with the wood grain/join line.

Just saying


----------



## mmmatron

igm45 said:


> This is very good indeed.
> 
> A bit harsh but we're all friends here...
> 
> Point lost for not lining up with the wood grain/join line.
> 
> Just saying


Ha!

I'd advise against looking at this...

https://www.sadanduseless.com/2015/07/ocd-nightmare/


----------



## joey24dirt

mmmatron said:


> Ha!
> 
> I'd advise against looking at this...
> 
> https://www.sadanduseless.com/2015/07/ocd-nightmare/


I have one of those drawers in my kitchen! I hate it!


----------



## Kman10

not a bad effort today


----------



## igm45

mmmatron said:


> Ha!
> 
> I'd advise against looking at this...


You knew I would.

I wish I hadn't.

*continues rocking*


----------



## mmmatron

igm45 said:


> You knew I would.
> 
> I wish I hadn't.
> 
> *continues rocking*


----------



## Rakesh

Sunday morning wonky tulip.


----------



## MildredM

Kinky, not wonky


----------



## mmmatron

Wood grain aligned just for @igm45


----------



## Jony

That is some good art.


----------



## PPapa

mmmatron said:


> wood grain aligned just for @igm45


nice!


----------



## igm45

mmmatron said:


> Wood grain aligned just for @igm45


Fills me a warm and fuzzy feeling that does


----------



## JimBean1




----------



## MildredM




----------



## haz_pro

mmmatron said:


> Wood grain aligned just for @igm45


What cup is this please?


----------



## Muska

Sorry for lowering the standard


----------



## Missy

Muska said:


> Sorry for lowering the standard


That's a bit of a bum effort


----------



## hotmetal

Missy said:


> That's a bit of a bum effort


Nah, here's "latte arse" for you:


----------



## mmmatron

haz_pro said:


> What cup is this please?


Acme cappa (190mls)


----------



## Rakesh

Friday cappuccino for the mother.


----------



## joey24dirt

Late entry


----------



## MildredM

^^^^^^ oh, I say


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Kenya peaberry,, really enjoying this bean.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Origin Ethiopian natural.


----------



## hotmetal

Amoret's Nicaragua Cerró de Jesús natural. This is wonderful at 1:2 in 5+25, but I think putting this much milk in it (200 ml Acme with 37g shot) is killing it. I need some cortado sized cups.


----------



## Stanic

joey24dirt said:


> Late entry


Just look at that, excellent! Also the cup is great


----------



## haz_pro

Still haven't got around to recording my steaming/pouring.

This was a first attempt in a mammoth sized cappuccino cup.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Ethiopia yirgacheffe semi skimmed milk in an 8oz Denby

Made on a gaggia classic and poured from a non spouted jug.


----------



## JimBean1

Happy Friday! Bit crap but delicious all the same.


----------



## joey24dirt

Wonky finish!


----------



## jj-x-ray

haz_pro said:


> Still haven't got around to recording my steaming/pouring.
> 
> This was a first attempt in a mammoth sized cappuccino cup.


I like this....reminds me of the piranha plants in super mario


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Tasty, just love my coffee more and more


----------



## MildredM

Wonky Friday here


----------



## Scotford

Droopy!


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Droopy!


Well hello there big fella!!


----------



## Scotford

Don't know if anyone follows the London Coffee Festie IG, but appaz I was featured on it the start of the week!


----------



## craigsalisbury

joey24dirt said:


> Wonky finish!


What are these fancy cups Joey?


----------



## joey24dirt

craigsalisbury said:


> What are these fancy cups Joey?


I got them off @cambosheff and I think he got them from America ? I'd quite like some more to be honest


----------



## craigsalisbury

joey24dirt said:


> I got them off @cambosheff and I think he got them from America ? I'd quite like some more to be honest


any markings on them? might be able to track some down


----------



## joey24dirt

I'll send a picture later when I get home


----------



## cambosheff

craigsalisbury said:


> any markings on them? might be able to track some down


They're Sean White cups. Trades under flat white ceramics. They're beautiful I went a bit ott and bought lots from there.


----------



## craigsalisbury

cambosheff said:


> They're Sean White cups. Trades under flat white ceramics. They're beautiful I went a bit ott and bought lots from there.


they seem to have changed all the designs







i was going to get some shipped to TX then brought over here


----------



## Jony

@joey24dirt I have just spat biscuit crumbs everywhere and have tears in my eyes.hahahaha


----------



## MildredM

Feels like Friday all over again here


----------



## JimBean1

Happy Friday


----------



## christos_geo

His & Hers


----------



## haz_pro

The bubbles were on purpose... Honest.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Colombia Supremo own roasted beans from Coffee Compass on a Moka Pot.

Latte art using an old Sainsbury's 1L French Press with milk heated in the microwave. ?


----------



## Rakesh

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Colombia Supremo own roasted beans from Coffee Compass on a Moka Pot.
> 
> Latte art using an old Sainsbury's 1L French Press with milk heated in the microwave. ?


Wow, I had no idea you could get milk with consistency for any sort of latte art with the microwave method.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Rakesh said:


> Wow, I had no idea you could get milk with consistency for any sort of latte art with the microwave method.


Looks ok but it's not quite the same as properly steamed milk


----------



## haz_pro

Only just realised this is a separate thread to free pour anytime... Ha

This is attempt 2, maybe 3, for the day.


----------



## dwalsh1




----------



## MildredM




----------



## haz_pro

Laughing at the little fella sitting on the tumbler.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Cockerel....I think


----------



## ashcroc

The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 32028
> 
> 
> Cockerel....I think


I'm seeing Pepe Le Pew


----------



## xpresso

The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 32028
> 
> 
> Cockerel....I think


Definitely the back end of a Pekingese Dog laid flat out, back paws extended with it's tail in the air.

Jon.


----------



## pgarrish

ashcroc said:


> I'm seeing Pepe Le Pew


The rapist skunk!

(An old Mark Lamar joke)


----------



## xpresso

pgarrish said:


> The rapist skunk!
> 
> (An old Mark Lamar joke)


Can't be, there's a distinct odour about it....... Jon.


----------



## MildredM

Acmes are red,

Inkers are blue.

This one's for me,

And that one's for you!


----------



## Snakehips

My cup is black,

Your cup is white.

I tried to pour hearts,

But my latte art's...... not very good.


----------



## Scotford

This rose is white

So is milk

I can't stand

The valentine's ilk


----------



## richwade80

One heart turned out pretty

The other was shambolic

It's the morning routine

Of the evening alcoholic!


----------



## MildredM

The flowers have wilted

The chocolates made me sick

That's it for another year

Valentines Day gets on my wick.


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


>


That tamper seems to look better in every successive shot!


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> That tamper seems to look better in every successive shot!


Yes! And it's a joy to use


----------



## J_Fo

Blue is the sky

Black is the night

This rhyme is too late

And my latte art's in need of work


----------



## Muska




----------



## J_Fo

Was going so well, got a bit overexcited and finished my pour to early... had to top the milk up & it didn't end well...


----------



## Rakesh

Tulip


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Swanning along


----------



## nightslayer

Back on the machine after half a year and it feels like I've clean forgotten everything - I am getting small art which doesn't exactly flow into the whole of the space and I can't figure out why?


----------



## Rakesh

nightslayer said:


> Back on the machine after half a year and it feels like I've clean forgotten everything - I am getting small art which doesn't exactly flow into the whole of the space and I can't figure out why?


What milk and beans are you using?


----------



## nightslayer

Rakesh said:


> What milk and beans are you using?


The last batch from Has Bean's IMM subscription (medium roasted South American of some sort I think), and just Tesco whole milk..

edit: more of the same issue - lack of symmetry aside, why does the first layer just stubbornly stay in the middle of the cup? ):


----------



## christos_geo

While my machine is in bits patiently awaiting Loxeal (separate thread to follow), I have had to fire this guy up...... Takes a good minute to steam but microfoam is top notch. The coffee is dirt though.


----------



## adz313

Today's effort - using this month's LSOL.

Feel like I'm making progress in nailing milk texture, and so definition is getting better - but need to work on the first few layers, and pushing the layers together as feels like a stack of hearts, rather than a tulip...


----------



## MildredM

Two, with infinite majesty and calm.


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Two, with infinite majesty and calm.


Huh ..... I'm still







:waiting:







and







eventually though...... looks great to me M.

Jon.


----------



## Rakesh

nightslayer said:


> The last batch from Has Bean's IMM subscription (medium roasted South American of some sort I think), and just Tesco whole milk..
> 
> edit: more of the same issue - lack of symmetry aside, why does the first layer just stubbornly stay in the middle of the cup? ):


I have only found this occur when using some decaf beans for some odd reason, makes decent latte art nearly impossible.


----------



## xpresso

I'm in awe of the examples of art in this thread and quite chuffed with my first attempt worthy of posting. May not cut muster with many but here it is.

The thing is I didn't notice it till My Daughter had already taken a sip ...........










A Crocus.......

Jon.


----------



## salty

xpresso said:


> I'm in awe of the examples of art in this thread and quite chuffed with my first attempt worthy of posting. May not cut muster with many but here it is.
> 
> The thing is I didn't notice it till My Daughter had already taken a sip ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Crocus.......
> 
> Jon.


The crocus is notoriously difficult, not many here even attempt it- top marks for effort


----------



## J_Fo

Forgot to upload this on Friday, maybe my best attempt yet....


----------



## xpresso

Jon_Foster said:


> Forgot to upload this on Friday, maybe my best attempt yet....
> 
> View attachment 32869
> [
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> With the amount of rain around today JF I'd a thought that were pretty good.
> 
> Jon.


----------



## J_Fo

xpresso said:


> Jon_Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to upload this on Friday, maybe my best attempt yet....
> 
> View attachment 32869
> [
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> With the amount of rain around today JF I'd a thought that were pretty good.
> 
> Jon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jon but I have to fess up that I did it last Friday
Click to expand...


----------



## xpresso

Jon_Foster said:


> xpresso said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jon but I have to fess up that I did it last Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kept it's head well !!!!
> 
> Jon.
Click to expand...


----------



## J_Fo

xpresso said:


> Jon_Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kept it's head well !!!!
> 
> Jon.
Click to expand...


----------



## MildredM

I've been drowning my last/top heart recently. Managed to keep most of it this morning


----------



## adz313

Not my best, but as it's Friday!

Using the last of this month's LSOL beans


----------



## 0044

On a bad day with a series of not-so-fortunate events, even the coffee got a pimple on its face.


----------



## MildredM

My FPF is a video (of questionable timings)!


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> My FPF is a video (of questionable timings)!


Beautiful, majestic, a place for everything and everything in it's place and a picture at the end of it.

Jon.


----------



## Scotford

Friday, 6oz, innit.


----------



## xpresso

Scotford said:


> Friday, 6oz, innit.


Not even enough room for a full stop.

Jon.


----------



## igm45

Don't judge me too badly...

I have one flat white a day, max. First time I've made something that resembles a pattern (if you poke yourselves in the eye, whilst drunk).


----------



## salty

Day 119 of my espresso journey and for the first time the planets of "Friday" and me pouring some "latte art" aligned - hence my first post on this thread. Plus the delicious El Tambo Decaf from @crankhouse meant that I could knock one out after work.


----------



## joey24dirt

Late entry. Finally making progress with the Oscar


----------



## chip_kara

Late entry for a Friday but first submission of a coffee made with the Classic!


----------



## rob177palmer

chip_kara said:


> Late entry for a Friday but first submission of a coffee made with the Classic!
> 
> View attachment 33290


Bit late for that but nicely crafted cup there!


----------



## 0044

Just in time to make a last minute entry!

Parents are visiting it means I can make 4-5 cups a day instead of 2 in the last two weeks. My pours are getting slightly better. Maybe practice does help?


----------



## MildredM




----------



## nightslayer

I know I'm half an hour late but I swear Friday night is still Friday! Back to rosettas now, how does one get the leaves finer (like the ones in these!





) It seems all I can ever do are shaped like these.. and any less air and my milk just refuses to mark the surface properly..


----------



## chip_kara




----------



## Kman10

Just starting on the lsol offering


----------



## Scotford

WOOOO it's actually Friday! The shop is dead so I'm going to pour myself a BEER!


----------



## nightslayer

Anyone else feels like no matter how many times you pour it always feels like you're doing it for the first time?


----------



## Kman10

definitely harder than it looks


----------



## Rakesh




----------



## joey24dirt

It's not Friday but who cares


----------



## J_Fo

Morning!


----------



## joey24dirt

Jon_Foster said:


> Morning!
> 
> View attachment 33957


Is that made with oatly barista?


----------



## J_Fo

joey24dirt said:


> Is that made with oatly barista?


No, just milk (full fat organic nach), why do you ask? Does it look a state!?


----------



## joey24dirt

Jon_Foster said:


> No, just milk (full fat organic nach), why do you ask? Does it look a state!?


Haha no. The texture looks very similar to when I make the wife one with oatly.


----------



## Obnic

It IS Friday for once. Ethiopian Yirg.










Didn't take long to go fizzy though. This is about twenty seconds after the first shot.


----------



## Obnic

We're rolling today. Can't quite get that super creamy cappuccino micro-mousse they were knocking out in Florence last weekend though.


----------



## xpresso

It must be something to do with the air over there







.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Obnic

Mine always seem to look the same. Can't quite get that total wrap around going. Who cares... it's a Friday!


----------



## xpresso

Obnic said:


> Mine always seem to look the same. Can't quite get that total wrap around going. Who cares... it's a Friday!


Just enjoy drinking it and stop faffing about







.

Jon.


----------



## Rakesh

Sunday cappuccino


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Rave Guatemala Villaure Espresso as a large Flat White (14.8g in, 30g out, 400ml of semi-skimmed milk - steamed volume). Or is it a latte?

On the La Pav Europiccola with a single hole tip.


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Muska




----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I think I need to work on my tilting angles ?


----------



## richwade80

This is some emergency purchased Union coffee from Waitrose. Roasted in April apparently. Oh, and a hot chocolate for the boy.


----------



## adz313

Actually remembered to take a pic on a Friday for once - Extract Dr Strangelove


----------



## christos_geo

A not too intricate piccolo with some Outpost Masha beans. Juicy black tea.


----------



## J_Fo

Lovely flat white of Foundry Gatare


----------



## cloughy

Still rocking mystery 8  rave signature next


----------



## joey24dirt

A little something to get the night started off


----------



## eddie57

Love them handles


----------



## joey24dirt

eddie57 said:


> Love them handles


I feel bad for the spouted, it never gets used


----------



## eddie57

I use the double spout regularly. split a double for me and the wife cause she doesn't like it too strong


----------



## tobyjrn6

Swan crushing the weights on a high protein diet


----------



## mmmatron

With minor figures oat milk (for the other half), and after a flap around looking for my phone.


----------



## MildredM




----------



## 9719

@MildredM we don't see you listed

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=613955


----------



## MildredM

********** said:


> @MildredM we don't see you listed
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=613955


No because I'm going to be voting for Snakehips. He will need all the votes he can get


----------



## 9719

It could be arranged that you two get together so to speak, MM vs the Snake winner takes all...



MildredM said:


> No because I'm going to be voting for Snakehips. He will need all the votes he can get


----------



## Rakesh

One from yesterday


----------



## cloughy

Probably the best I've had since switching to oat (not that I was any good with milk anyway!)


----------



## joey24dirt

Got back from our jollies down in Devon at 1.30am so first thing I did was get my machine ready to go again. No milk in but found some oatly.

One for the mrs..










and one for me..










Apart from my aeropress and dog&hat sub beans, the coffee down there has been terrible. You know your in for a bad time when they grab the pf to make your drink and have to knock out the last puck, then grind into dirty pf!

Actually had a decent Capp from bumbleandbee in Exmouth. They had Crankhouse in, but not sure which, as it was a gift from my darling while I sunned it up on the beach


----------



## joey24dirt

Happy Friday to you all.










More bubbles than an aero.


----------



## tobyjrn6

A tad thick


----------



## joey24dirt

Have a good one


----------



## MildredM

We will try @joey24dirt


----------



## Obnic

Thank goodness it's the end of this week....


----------



## MildredM

Happy Friday


----------



## mmmatron

Not the best, but nice to do a shake free pour


----------



## jonnycooper29

For months I've been able to produce something that vaguely resembles latte art, and not even all the time..

A couple of days a go I had a eureka moment, and suddenly I'm pouring something that I wouldn't be completely embarrassed to give to guests!!


----------



## joey24dirt

mmmatron said:


> Not the best, but nice to do a shake free pour


Haha yes I noticed my performance much steadier today


----------



## hotmetal

Now you can see why i dodged that latte art comp.























___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hotmetal

Ok I know it's not Friday but I can't find the other thread... pretty pleased with this.









___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Craig-R872

Seeing as it's Friday.


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


>


You should have entered the comp!


----------



## Rakesh




----------



## MildredM




----------



## xpresso

ashcroc said:


> You should have entered the comp!


It was only for amateurs, wasn't it ?







.

Jon.


----------



## richwade80

Practice practice practice.


----------



## Craig-R872

Winged Tulip


----------



## Rakesh

Swans are improving


----------



## xpresso

Which give the best flavour, Swans or Tulips...







.

Jon.


----------



## jymbob

xpresso said:


> Which give the best flavour, Swans or Tulips...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


Homogenised


----------



## jymbob

jymbob said:


> Homogenised


Which, conveniently, is my speciality.

(Hoping for a class for Christmas)


----------



## richwade80

My tulips are getting better, but there's definitely a big arse on this one.

It's Nicki Minaj


----------



## MildredM

Happy Friday everyone


----------



## xpresso

Friday already, by heck it soon comes round dunt it







.

Jon.


----------



## Chap-a-chino

xpresso said:


> Which give the best flavour, Swans or Tulips...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


depends whether you're a vegetarian or not!


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> Friday already, by heck it soon comes round dunt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


Aye! I am looking forward to some Halloween pours . . .


----------



## JimBean1

A late contender but just made it


----------



## Craig-R872

Trying a new design.


----------



## Hasi

If only...







(...it went in there)


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> If only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...it went in there)


Just sneak it in, I won't say anything


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Just sneak it in, I won't say anything


haha no that victory shall be yours 

...this time...


----------



## AAD44H

Craig-R872 said:


> Trying a new design.


love this!


----------



## xpresso

A deep in thought head scratching sort of illustration.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

Prep for the final tonight


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

HasBean Jabberwocky.

I find it a little difficult to extract if I'm honest.


----------



## richwade80

Probably my best tulip to date. Think I need to start being a bit more bold with the pouring now.


----------



## Snakehips

joey24dirt said:


> Prep for the final tonight


Very good !

Good luck for tonight Joey but don't you go peaking too soon.


----------



## MildredM

No fancy-pants hanging hearts here!


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> No fancy-pants hanging hearts here!


because all we can see is your new cup...?


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> because all we can see is your new cup...?


What, this one?


----------



## coffeechap

As we are all in the mood today


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> What, this one?


what they provide at work can't keep up with your ACMEs...










Roaring isn't it?

Luckily puts my poor pour out of perspective, though...


----------



## MildredM

Free Pour Friday on-the-move


----------



## GingerBen

My shocking effort this morning.....


----------



## MildredM

GingerBen said:


> My shocking effort this morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37288


Whoooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Hasi

GingerBen said:


> My shocking effort this morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 37288


My all-time favourite!!

Swallow this, Latte Art Champions.


----------



## Rakesh




----------



## MildredM

Happy Mondays


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Happy Mondays


Nice cloth!

And, of course a nice belated Friday pour


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Nice cloth!
> 
> And, of course a nice belated Friday pour


Square Mile denim style coffee sack


----------



## MildredM

Mid-week mood photo


----------



## mmmatron

Here be dragons










Full disclosure - this was supposed to be a swan


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Here be dragons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full disclosure - this was supposed to be a swan


That's a winner


----------



## tobyjrn6

Edit: Yikes wrong thread ignore


----------



## MildredM

Thursday's coffee has far to go


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Thursday's coffee has far to go


Looks umami!

But you know you're in the Friday thread the whole time?


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> Looks umami!
> 
> But you know you're in the Friday thread the whole time?


Yes because I keep forgetting the Free Pour weekend/anytime/middle of the night threads !!!


----------



## MildredM

We are raising our cups to you this morning @mmmatron


----------



## Hasi

Every seven days you'll hit the right thread, M









..oh, so today it is @mmmatron 's birthday - sry I was early the other day...

My best wishes!!


----------



## mmmatron

Hasi said:


> Every seven days you'll hit the right thread, M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..oh, so today it is @mmmatron 's birthday - sry I was early the other day...
> 
> My best wishes!!


Thanks! I'm always vague about birthday proceedings


----------



## Hasi

mmmatron said:


> Thanks! I'm always vague about birthday proceedings


Don't tell me I'm late today...


----------



## ashcroc

Happy 21st birthday mmmatron!


----------



## xpresso

Hasi said:


> Don't tell me I'm late today...


You're backward at coming forward I don't think 'H' ....







.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

Soon be Friday @Hasi


----------



## joey24dirt

It's Friday!!!!!!!


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> It's Friday!!!!!!!


Whooop !


----------



## MildredM

Free-leaves Friday


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Whooop !


Just remembered I'm on call though haha


----------



## PPapa

First not-a-blob with L-R! Took me few goes to tame that jet engine down.


----------



## mmmatron

I'm calling this one 'depressed swan'


----------



## MildredM

^^^ I Like your swan, depressed or otherwise









Here's my . . . what the heck is it a turkey swan!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> ^^^ I Like your swan, depressed or otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my . . . what the heck is it a turkey swan!


That's slimer out of ghostbusters innit?


----------



## Scotford

#yolo so stack it till you crack it!

(This was actually from last Friday, haven't been near an espresso machine since)


----------



## ElPaulse

Can't compete with the stack before, but hey I haven't had coffee before.


----------



## MildredM

I'm getting that Friday feeling . . .


----------



## PPapa

MildredM said:


> I'm getting that Friday feeling . . .


It's Friday ayyy!


----------



## MildredM

Good Morning


----------



## Chap-a-chino

MildredM said:


> Free-leaves Friday


Great shot.

Is that a quince fruit?


----------



## MildredM

Chap-a-chino said:


> Great shot.
> 
> Is that a quince fruit?


Yes, it is!


----------



## Hasi

Coffee and photography... doesn't it go well together?


----------



## jymbob

Hasi said:


> Coffee and photography... doesn't it go well together?


In my day job (software developer) we often joke about how every startup's website will have a picture of their product, on a MacBook, next to a latte, on a rough-hewn table probably made from upcycled scaffold boards, with a leather notepad nearby, in sepia tones, in soft focus, near a rainy window...


----------



## Hasi

jymbob said:


> In my day job (software developer) we often joke about how every startup's website will have a picture of their product, on a MacBook, next to a latte, on a rough-hewn table probably made from upcycled scaffold boards, with a leather notepad nearby, in sepia tones, in soft focus, near a rainy window...


there you have it


----------



## MildredM

jymbob said:


> In my day job (software developer) we often joke about how every startup's website will have a picture of their product, on a MacBook, next to a latte, on a rough-hewn table probably made from upcycled scaffold boards, with a leather notepad nearby, in sepia tones, in soft focus, near a rainy window...


Sorry, I didn't have a rainy window !!


----------



## Scotford

Been away from my machine for a couple weeks but flew through the shop today to show off the new baby. And my sick rosie skills, amiright


----------



## MildredM

Scotford said:


> Been away from my machine for a couple weeks but flew through the shop today to show off the new baby. And my sick rosie skills, amiright


Superb! New baby? As in Congratulations


----------



## Hasi

Scotford said:


> Been away from my machine for a couple weeks but flew through the shop today to show off the new baby. And my sick rosie skills, amiright


Congratulations!!

Well, as for those sick skills I think we can clearly see quite some sick spills of your previous tries...


----------



## mmmatron

@Scotford - congrats!


----------



## joey24dirt

If only that first layer was good ....


----------



## Obnic

Scotford said:


> Been away from my machine for a couple weeks but flew through the shop today to show off the new baby. And my sick rosie skills, amiright


New baby! Congrats mate.


----------



## joey24dirt

All my swans seem to have some form of ailment recently


----------



## MildredM

Double trouble . . .


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> Double trouble . . .


Flat black and white?


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> Flat black and white?


Oh so clever


----------



## xpresso

Bloomin LCD screens gone again either that or colour card !!!!!!!!.. Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

First swan! I'm so proud. He's not even 2 yet


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> First swan! I'm so proud. He's not even 2 yet


What?! You kidding...


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> What?! You kidding...


Oh yeah yeah he's ace (I hold the hug obviously )


----------



## cambosheff

Some Friday yum yum curtesy of North Star coffee.


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Oh yeah yeah he's ace (I hold the hug obviously )


what was that... you hold the mug or the jug?!


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> what was that... you hold the mug or the jug?!


Damn typo. JUG! I always hold the jug


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Damn typo. JUG! I always hold the jug


 got it! He holds mug, you hold jug. How does that translate into a swan then? We need a video  this gotta be so cute!


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> got it! He holds mug, you hold jug. How does that translate into a swan then? We need a video  this gotta be so cute!


I think I took one before. I'll have a look for it.

EDIT... yeah I can't find the video. I've just spent the last hour getting him to sleep, but I'll wake him up so we can do another one


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> I think I took one before. I'll have a look for it.
> 
> EDIT... yeah I can't find the video. I've just spent the last hour getting him to sleep, but I'll wake him up so we can do another one


Supposedly he dranksed what he prepared... all of it! LAC2018 told me what that feels like... poor fellow...

Speaking of which, do we have a 2019 contestant there?


----------



## MildredM

Goodnight, Friday


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Supposedly he dranksed what he prepared... all of it! LAC2018 told me what that feels like... poor fellow...
> 
> Speaking of which, do we have a 2019 contestant there?


Possibly if I get him whipped into shape. No doubt he would do what kids do, and put us adults to shame.


----------



## MildredM

Practising your Friday pour? Get it entered over here then


----------



## richwade80

Boom shakalaka!!!

Office Xmas party today... and some other business shindig.

Yep, two Xmas dinners for me.


----------



## Hasi

Seemingly the best I can do at the moment, LAC2018 has left its mark in my abilities


----------



## MildredM

Free pour Niche day


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Free pour Niche day


You got two now?!


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> You got two now?!


Yes! And 4 cups of coffee


----------



## mat2317

I'm trying so hard!!


----------



## ashcroc

mat2317 said:


> I'm trying so hard!!


Pacman ate my chicken!


----------



## mat2317

That's what I was going for!



ashcroc said:


> Pacman ate my chicken!


----------



## Hasi

mat2317 said:


> That's what I was going for!


An advent wreath with one candle lit... would've been my guess.


----------



## MildredM

Noooo! Even I can see it is a Christmas candle


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> An advent wreath with one candle lit... would've been my guess.


Such a shame it isn't a comp night.


----------



## hotmetal

If you lot took the Rorschach test they'd probably call for the men in the white coats LOL!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

hotmetal said:


> If you lot took the Rorschach test they'd probably call for the men in the white coats LOL!
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Only, what would we do in the laboratory...?


----------



## hotmetal

Refractometry of coffee, or maybe analysing spills. Or the cognitively dissociative effects of "pumpkin spice", also known as the street drug "Cake", with its synergistic effects when mixed with coffee. May lead to enlargement of the intestine, irritation of the Shatner's Bassoon gland and 'hyper-Venti-lation' where addicts feel compelled to consume 20oz (pint) doses of a lethal coffee and pumpkin spice cocktail. Side effects have been shown to include (in extreme cases) dipescoccyxism (growing a double mermaid tail).






___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM

It's FRIDAY


----------



## MildredM

GO GO GO!!


----------



## MildredM

And while I wouldn't dream of mocking my gorgeous hubby while I'm away, leaving him home alone to make his own .....

This!


----------



## 9719

MildredM said:


> And while I wouldn't dream of mocking my gorgeous hubby while I'm away, leaving him home alone to make his own .....
> 
> This!


Tell Ian he is in good company, that looks like one of mine on a good day


----------



## xpresso

Could well be commensurate with the cold mornings, not often I get to post one, but here's an effort today .....










Compliments of the Season to One & All................... Jon.


----------



## jymbob

I've been trying really hard this week, and LOOK WHAT HAPPENED!

Still far too many bubbles, but something went right today


----------



## ashcroc

jymbob said:


> I've been trying really hard this week, and LOOK WHAT HAPPENED!
> 
> Still far too many bubbles, but something went right today


Nice feather. I've always found flat white cups fill up far too quickly to get anything other than a lucky pour myself.


----------



## joey24dirt

Mum came over so the pressure was on...


----------



## hotmetal

joey24dirt said:


> Mum came over so the pressure was on...


Hahaha! So imagine how I felt as a relative noob a few years back when I first got my R58 and Glenn himself turned up! No pressure...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Mum came over so the pressure was on...


Hoho!! Wait 'til we land


----------



## joey24dirt

It's a scary thought that I may one day have to perform in front of forum members. It would be nice though to be able to compare coffees. I still don't know if mine are any good


----------



## xpresso

joey24dirt said:


> It's a scary thought that I may one day have to perform in front of forum members. It would be nice though to be able to compare coffees. I still don't know if mine are any good


Joseph, have the confidence and just appreciate if you are satisfied with your results, latte art to one side, that's all that matters, I don't think anyone is going to hang on to every sip, swill it around and take advantage of the (Toddlers) spittoons dotted around.







.

OR put a blind fold on you and say 'Now you try it'.

Jon.


----------



## joey24dirt

xpresso said:


> Joseph, have the confidence and just appreciate if you are satisfied with your results, latte art to one side, that's all that matters, I don't think anyone is going to hang on to every sip, swill it around and take advantage of the (Toddlers) spittoons dotted around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> OR put a blind fold on you and say 'Now you try it'.
> 
> Jon.


You're right Jon, I'd still like to compare against how others taste though to make sure I'm not missing anything. I don't think I am, but you never know.


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> And while I wouldn't dream of mocking my gorgeous hubby while I'm away, leaving him home alone to make his own .....
> 
> This!


Who made the other snowball again?

I mean, two snowballs = a... snowball blast!


----------



## Rakesh

Nice little takeaway cup Rosetta


----------



## Hasi

Rakesh said:


> Nice little takeaway cup Rosetta


See through lids would be the sh!t for that kind of cuoffey to go


----------



## Rakesh

Hasi said:


> See through lids would be the sh!t for that kind of cuoffey to go


See through lids are a great idea!


----------



## Hasi

Rakesh said:


> See through lids are a great idea!


Just remember who had it 

Maybe I should make it a side business next to my side business...


----------



## joey24dirt

Dark room and 1/4 cup left...

Happy Friday errrbody


----------



## jymbob

joey24dirt said:


> Dark room and 1/4 cup left...
> 
> Happy Friday errrbody


Ah, the often attempted, rarely successful "Cockatoo" pour!


----------



## richwade80

Last day of work...

The next two weeks (aside from an NCT reunion tomorrow) will be sans niche. But at least I've acquired a Lido E to test over the festive period.


----------



## Hasi

richwade80 said:


> Last day of work...
> 
> The next two weeks (aside from an NCT reunion tomorrow) will be sans niche. But at least I've acquired a Lido E to test over the festive period.


That's a black white there.

Image kinda reminds me of


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Dark room and 1/4 cup left...
> 
> Happy Friday errrbody


Whoooo! Go steady - seen your ost count lately?! Couple of 100 more and you will be getting your 5k badge


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Whoooo! Go steady - seen your ost count lately?! Couple of 100 more and you will be getting your 5k badge


What the heck. In time for Christmas also


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> What the heck. In time for Christmas also


Running smoothly for you, all that!


----------



## MildredM

Happy Friday


----------



## joey24dirt

Wonkey donkey...










and espresso chaser


----------



## richwade80

Wizened tulip...


----------



## adz313

First one in a while that was worth posting!

Think I've been over steaming my milk, so consciously tried to reduce the amount of air added - seems to have worked!


----------



## NateChat

Still battling. Trying to hit center of the cup. Maybe I need to learn to do a heart first


----------



## MildredM

Happy red-cup day!


----------



## joey24dirt

NateChat said:


> Still battling. Trying to hit center of the cup. Maybe I need to learn to do a heart first


Yes, definitely nail the heart then go from there.


----------



## xpresso

Must try harder







.

Jon.


----------



## richwade80

Morning !


----------



## HowardSmith

It started well... Ran out of milk... & came out with a penis...


----------



## Badgerman

First art with soya after 14 months of trying!


----------



## MildredM

Happy Friday


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Happy Friday


Your regular inputs 'M' are a good example for people to aim for.....







.

Jon.


----------



## christos_geo

Happy Friday indeed.


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> Your regular inputs 'M' are a good example for people to aim for.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jon.


It wasn't always thus


















2 years ago!


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> It wasn't always thus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 years ago!


Mmm Millionaires Shortbread


----------



## hotmetal

joey24dirt said:


> Wonkey donkey...


You asked for it...






___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Teejay

ashcroc said:


> Mmm Millionaires Shortbread


I remember the day when it was called Caramel Shortbread. When/why did the name change?


----------



## hotmetal

Probably after "Who wants to be a Millionaire?" was a popular TV show. So much more aspirational and hyperbolic than "Who wants to be a Caramel"!



Anyway it's subject to inflation. Have you seen the Güzillionaire's ones? If you have to ask the price you can't afford it LOL!

It's still my favourite biscuit/ cake thingy to have with a coffee (Lotus biscuits and those hard Italian toothbreaker things notwithstanding).

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Kman10

still enjoying my lsol


----------



## hotmetal

Me too. Only a few shots left now though.










___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## xpresso

Teejay said:


> I remember the day when it was called Caramel Shortbread. When/why did the name change?


When Ashcroc started putting it in his trolley







.

Jon.


----------



## mat2317

Getting there!


----------



## Scotford

Wooo on a Friday and all!!!


----------



## ashcroc

Scotford said:


> Wooo on a Friday and all!!!


A wizzard boxing a knight?


----------



## Scotford

Oh and another one...


----------



## MildredM

Scotford said:


> Oh and another one...


Ssssssssuper Swan


----------



## Hasi

Scotford said:


> Oh and another one...


And enviously he clicked the Like button... just wow.

Luckily you broke its neck before getting it out - Coffee Shop Rule #37: never serve live birds.


----------



## richwade80

The last of Foundry's Rio Magdalena

I finally got myself to the Cutlery Works over Christmas and got me a bag.


----------



## Hasi

black/white Friday it shall be


----------



## MildredM

Bit of a theme going on . . .


----------



## Les996

So I look at the shots of today knowing I am at the very very early stages...watch some more latte art videos just as a recap...








So I was confident until I started pouring...even knowing I was doing it wrong I couldn't stop lol

...obviously not worthy me converting to the black and white theme


----------



## jj-x-ray

HowardSmith said:


> It started well... Ran out of milk... & came out with a penis...
> 
> View attachment 38506


I think you need to see a doctor


----------



## xpresso

jj-x-ray said:


> I think you need to see a doctor


Especially if Howard is a part pseudonym for a female forum member.

Jon.


----------



## richwade80

A bit of a shambles today. Not enough milk, so micro-lattes are the order of the day. Initially put 18g into a 20g basket so had to top up, after having tamped (I don't do waste). Didn't adjust grind setting for 15g basket (having never used the 20g yet - I assumed it might be the same). Resulting shot took 60s!

Taste - sour, but surprisingly better than I thought. Maybe it likes a longer extract. I might have learned something.

Mrs Wade rejected it....


----------



## MildredM

Christmas Day and a Month Day


----------



## The Systemic Kid

LSOL loveliness


----------



## joey24dirt

Tulip in a tulip cup..


----------



## Wolvesnev

Definitely my best attempt so far


----------



## Gm7dha

Quicky from Creatista Plus ?


----------



## Badgerman




----------



## joey24dirt

These cups fill up so fast, but I love them


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> These cups fill up so fast, but I love them


and again the petrol pump button kinda makes smile!


----------



## jonnycooper29

joey24dirt said:


> These cups fill up so fast, but I love them


That's the same as my acme flat white mugs, the pour is over before you know it! Still so good to both pour into and drink from..


----------



## Les996

I would post but mine are getting worse...I blame the coffee


----------



## Kman10

one of my better attempts


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> and again the petrol pump button kinda makes smile!


Haha yeah I wish I could fill the car with it


----------



## MildredM

I was trying for the Joey-angle!


----------



## damian

One of my better tulip attempts


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> I was trying for the Joey-angle!


It's a good angle


----------



## Les996

I think I can safely lower the standard with this...









Although I do blame the milk and not the operator


----------



## Les996

What I want to know is...when does the penny drop! It is so clear in my head! All ready with the milk and the shot...then it's no, no, no, no.

For an artistic person I definitely lack it here lol


----------



## Wolvesnev

Les996 said:


> What I want to know is...when does the penny drop! It is so clear in my head! All ready with the milk and the shot...then it's no, no, no, no.
> 
> For an artistic person I definitely lack it here lol


It just kind of happens! I am very much still learning, but it suddenly just makes sense.


----------



## joey24dirt

Les996 said:


> What I want to know is...when does the penny drop! It is so clear in my head! All ready with the milk and the shot...then it's no, no, no, no.
> 
> For an artistic person I definitely lack it here lol


It's definitely to do with getting the milk right. Then it all will come. You sort of learn to adapt when the milk isn't quite how you want it too.

Try this...

Set your base then wait a few seconds before pouring. If you haven't tried a heart then nail that before moving on. It's a great way to get a feel for how the art forms I've found 

Good luck


----------



## Les996

joey24dirt said:


> It's definitely to do with getting the milk right. Then it all will come. You sort of learn to adapt when the milk isn't quite how you want it too.
> 
> Try this...
> 
> Set your base then wait a few seconds before pouring. If you haven't tried a heart then nail that before moving on. It's a great way to get a feel for how the art forms I've found
> 
> Good luck


I used a 4pt Cravendale Blue to get used to the wand on the BE and found texturing quite easy along with pouring - still bad though









I now get stuck with Tesco own green which still stretches but not as good to pour (if I buy Cravendale the kids drink it before I get to it)...easy to blame milk lol

Plus when I start I get carried away and forget about the heart...must walk first


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Happy Friday !


----------



## MediumRoastSteam




----------



## richwade80

Thank crunchy...


----------



## cambosheff

Thanks to @swiftybswift for the quick turnaround on the grinder. Appreciated! It's certainly doing the job...


----------



## swiftybswift

Looks mega


----------



## mmmatron

cambosheff said:


> Thanks to @swiftybswift for the quick turnaround on the grinder. Appreciated! It's certainly doing the job...


Nice cup


----------



## MildredM

We're off


----------



## tobyjrn6

Swans forever looking like ducks


----------



## mat2317

Not bad for me!


----------



## ElPaulse

Finally found some time to pour freely on a friday.


----------



## Hasi

tobyjrn6 said:


> Swans forever looking like ducks


Lovely!

Swans, turkeys, ducks,... who cares? As long as it's a bird but doesn't taste like one.


----------



## MildredM

Happy Friday


----------



## joey24dirt

Tulip in a tulip


----------



## rodduz

One day... maybe!


----------



## cambosheff

Not a bad effort for 4:30am


----------



## MildredM

Happy Friday


----------



## Cooffe

@MildredM - how do you get such clear lines! Mine are absolutely awful. Also, out of interest, what milk do you use? I have been using skimmed milk (don't blame me, its the mrs.) and have struggled for about a year now. As soon as I bought some nice full-fat milk, I managed to make something that could be passable as latte art!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Cooffe said:


> @MildredM - how do you get such clear lines! Mine are absolutely awful. Also, out of interest, what milk do you use? I have been using skimmed milk (don't blame me, its the mrs.) and have struggled for about a year now. As soon as I bought some nice full-fat milk, I managed to make something that could be passable as latte art!


My mrs has decaf with skimmed milk and in a big tall glass. I find it near impossible to do any kind of latte art with this combination.


----------



## MildredM

Cooffe said:


> @MildredM - how do you get such clear lines! Mine are absolutely awful. Also, out of interest, what milk do you use? I have been using skimmed milk (don't blame me, its the mrs.) and have struggled for about a year now. As soon as I bought some nice full-fat milk, I managed to make something that could be passable as latte art!


Semi skimmed here. Um . . . I don't know, it has takes ages to crack it though! If you haven't got the right texture then it isn't ever going to work, I know that!


----------



## Cooffe

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> My mrs has decaf with skimmed milk and in a big tall glass. I find it near impossible to do any kind of latte art with this combination.


Yeah I think Decaf on its own is actually worse than skimmed! It's like trying to pour into mud! Mix the two and it's a recipe for disaster! Worst thing is when people ask for skimmed/decaf and then say "ooh I was expecting some art off your swanky machine!" (not that its swanky - just more than what most people have at home). Makes you feel awful haha


----------



## Cooffe

MildredM said:


> Semi skimmed here. Um . . . I don't know, it has takes ages to crack it though! If you haven't got the right texture then it isn't ever going to work, I know that!


Yeah I thought it would be something with a bit more fat. I've been reading up on latte art with skimmed milk and they actually advise under-heating it (only until it is bearable to hold on the bottom of the pitcher) and spend longer texturing it. The idea being it allows the foam to integrate more.

I've had skimmed milk looking lovely before but went to pour it and it's just separated the microfoam and the milk, and ends up like a cappu-latte thing.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Yeah I can get skimmed milk looking great in the pitcher (perfect wet paint looking), it pours okay but then when coming to the end and slow down and go lower to do some art, nothing comes of it and the milk just sinks into the drink.

Decaf + skimmed milk + big tall glass = No Latte Art!

... maybe I should get a sign made up for my coffee bar stating just that


----------



## Cooffe

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> Yeah I can get skimmed milk looking great in the pitcher (perfect wet paint looking), it pours okay but then when coming to the end and slow down and go lower to do some art, nothing comes of it and the milk just sinks into the drink.
> 
> Decaf + skimmed milk + big tall glass = No Latte Art!
> 
> ... maybe I should get a sign made up for my coffee bar stating just that


Haha definitely! "We don't welcome Decaf people who are constantly dieting!"


----------



## Scotford

Eh


----------



## joey24dirt

Scotford said:


> Eh


I'm dizzy chasing it round


----------



## richwade80

Happy Red Nose Day!


----------



## MildredM

Red bag day here


----------



## MildredM

Friday at last!


----------



## jonnycooper29

Definitely my best swan yet, just need to get the base right


----------



## Scotford

Been a couple of weeks off the tools :-/


----------



## jonnycooper29

Happy Friday! I was happy with the wings but messed up the neck, anyway, Lemon drizzle courtesy of my better half


----------



## joey24dirt

I still can't do Rosetta's ...










It is a tiny cup though so that doesn't help


----------



## adz313

Getting there, actually managed 2 patterns from one jug today, so making progress!


----------



## HowardSmith

jonnycooper29 said:


> Happy Friday! I was happy with the wings but messed up the neck, anyway, Lemon drizzle courtesy of my better half


Cake to coffee ratio is on point.


----------



## Hasi

Recently, my technique has suffered badly from nutty taste notes, it seems. All my tries ended in squirrel pours somehow...












Never mind, kids had one or another giggle at these fails of late.


----------



## HowardSmith

So my new Motta jug is for sure the way forward when pouring tulips/bulbs. I would highly recommend one for anyone struggling, although the steaming is much more important that jug type IMO.

Second pour with the new jug. 5.5oz cap, single shot. I need a new chocolate shaker, mine throws out big clumps!


----------



## Les996

HowardSmith said:


> So my new Motta jug is for sure the way forward when pouring tulips/bulbs. I would highly recommend one for anyone struggling, although the steaming is much more important that jug type IMO.
> 
> Second pour with the new jug. 5.5oz cap, single shot. I need a new chocolate shaker, mine throws out big clumps!


Many thanks Howard, a Motta Jug and I am sure it will all fall into place


----------



## MildredM

It's all about the cup here today


----------



## jonnycooper29

HowardSmith said:


> So my new Motta jug is for sure the way forward when pouring tulips/bulbs. I would highly recommend one for anyone struggling, although the steaming is much more important that jug type IMO.
> 
> Second pour with the new jug. 5.5oz cap, single shot. I need a new chocolate shaker, mine throws out big clumps!


I too bought a motta jug a couple of months ago and it helped a lot for tulips! Although I bought a 250ml one for my 150ml Acme cups and it is harder to get decent steam milk as it's quite a lot smaller, but this will just come with practise.


----------



## Les996

No free pour Fridays?...mine yet again wasn't up to standard for a valid post


----------



## Hasi

Les996 said:


> No free pour Fridays?...mine yet again wasn't up to standard for a valid post


Haha same here, in my 5,378th attempt to get the swan right (as in @Rakesh right) I once again didn't get any further than random poultry. Resembled a hen hatching an egg this time... and I thought I wouldn't let everybody be amused by my utter failings no more


----------



## drmarc

Happy Friday!


----------



## MildredM

A quick one for the plumber here . . .


----------



## richwade80

Look Mum, no handle!


----------



## MildredM

Good Friday


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Happy Good Friday everyone!


----------



## jonnycooper29

Happy good Friday!

(Also don't know why this swan has such a long beak...)


----------



## Komatoes

That's a pelican


----------



## Scotford

Swan


----------



## hotmetal

I managed a rudimentary 'swan' for the first time today. Except it looked more like a jester hat with a bell on the end! Needless to say I didn't bother taking a pic.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## cambosheff

I'm a one trick pour pony, but it was a beautiful drop from North Star 

Long 2bar pre-infusion until first drops (approx 16 seconds) up to 9bar tailed off to 6bar for the final 10g

18g -> 40g in 46sec (inc PI).


----------



## Hasi

Well hello there!










Did worse before...

edit: Even on a Friday  whooos, sorry


----------



## richwade80

Clearing out the beans. Hoping to stock up on Lever Day.


----------



## jonnycooper29

Last of my Extract kickflip espresso, finished strong


----------



## MildredM

Just squeezing this in . . .


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Steampunk's LSOL's. Very good indeed!


----------



## richwade80

Still churning through the car park purchases from last week


----------



## xpresso

richwade80 said:


> Still churning through the car park purchases from last week


And they say beware of street traders ... No X BB Espresso machines offered as well was there ?.







.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

But Friday never hesitates . . .


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Rocking Rokko


----------



## jonnycooper29

To go with my new beans!


----------



## richwade80

jonnycooper29 said:


> To go with my new beans!


That's a full cup!


----------



## jonnycooper29

richwade80 said:


> That's a full cup!


It took me longer to walk from my coffee corner to the table without spilling any than it did to make the coffee


----------



## jymbob

The Wega is up and running, but my milk skills have gone backwards in the month without an espresso machine, so no photos today. Maaaybe I'll have the hang of it by next week


----------



## cambosheff

A beautiful Friday, Foundry Guatemalan


----------



## Les996

I've gone for the...not sure really

















...Well it is only the 3rd coffee from a completely new setup


----------



## MildredM

It's Friday, Friday...


----------



## MildredM




----------



## MildredM

I seem to be having bother . . . Database error message?! It jolly well IS Friday!


----------



## MildredM

I seem to be having bother . . . Database error message?! It jolly well IS Friday!


----------



## MildredM

Sorry for all the repeat posts. It keeps saying something about a database error and I couldn't post when I obviously HAD posted - roll on the weekend!!!!!


----------



## ashcroc

cambosheff said:


> A beautiful Friday, Foundry Guatemalan


How watertight do you find the keepcups? Am looking for something to carry in the pocket of my bag on the way to work & a Chewbacca one has drawn my attention.


----------



## cambosheff

Not completely. The seal between cup and lid is solid, but the movable button on the top is a weak link. If tipped up / over it will drip. If you were walking with it, in hand you'd have no probs, but I wouldn't risk it in a bag.


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> How watertight do you find the keepcups? Am looking for something to carry in the pocket of my bag on the way to work & a Chewbacca one has drawn my attention.


nooo, get the BB8 one


----------



## ashcroc

cambosheff said:


> Not completely. The seal between cup and lid is solid, but the movable button on the top is a weak link. If tipped up / over it will drip. If you were walking with it, in hand you'd have no probs, but I wouldn't risk it in a bag.


Thanks, that's what I feared. While the pocket keeps the cup fairly upright, I need something that can handle to odd tip.


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> nooo, get the BB8 one


Too small.


----------



## Scotford

ashcroc said:


> Thanks, that's what I feared. While the pocket keeps the cup fairly upright, I need something that can handle to odd tip.


*cough* Frank Green *cough*


----------



## joey24dirt

What volume are these? I'm in the market for something around 200ml


----------



## ashcroc

joey24dirt said:


> What volume are these? I'm in the market for something around 200ml


The bb8 glass one is 230ml.

The closest Frank Green has is 175ml.


----------



## Komatoes

For no spillage, Contigo's are great.


----------



## mmmatron

I can second the frank green cups, they're really good.


----------



## Les996

Never quite get a decent pour on a Friday...oh the pressure!









...but I think this will do...for me anyway


----------



## Obidi

It's been a couple of months since I got my machine and started trying latte art. It's very difficult! Anyway, I'm starting to get something now......................not quite sure what it is though....


----------



## MildredM

All skewiff tonight. I blame @Nicknak !


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> All skewiff tonight. I blame @Nicknak !


Can't be me , I've been hiding in the garage


----------



## MildredM

I've got Friday on my mind ?


----------



## MildredM

I couldn't resist . . .


----------



## Les996

...as usual the pressure didn't deliver for today lol


----------



## Bullit

No fancy tulips or swans here but I've gone with 'palm tree on a sandy beach' ??️


----------



## Scotford

Actually from last Friday...


----------



## Jony

Be careful,haha


----------



## Mattius2

Working hard to not be this years tulip tosser...


----------



## MildredM

Thank goodness . . .


----------



## jonnycooper29

I think I'm getting there with the La Pavoni









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

More Rain Friday ?


----------



## Les996

While no-one is looking...the pressure is off for 'Free pour Friday'...didn't make any difference lol









...but the biscuits made up for it ?


----------



## MildredM




----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> View attachment 30256


 Bit late today Misses

, you had a lie in ???


----------



## MildredM

xpresso said:


> Bit late today Misses
> 
> , you had a lie in ???


 Haha! Not you too - the DPD chap was ringing the bell early on and asked much the same!

^^^ this is round 2 ? ?


----------



## Les996

...and my last one for the day!









...with another biscuit ?


----------



## MildredM




----------



## Hasi

oh well...


----------



## Les996

MildredM said:


> View attachment 30472


 very tidy ?


----------



## Les996

Hasi said:


> oh well...


 you are just showing off @Hasi☺?


----------



## Les996

Actually got a reasonable art...(for me anyway) for Free Pour Friday!









I didn't realise it was a white cup day as well...lol


----------



## MildredM

Latte art - is it a male preserve. Discuss.


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> Latte art - is it a male preserve. Discuss.
> 
> View attachment 30484


 OK 'M', I'll make a start, I many times need to bite my lip as not wishing to offend a 'Lady' of long standing ........ you've just raised the bar.. so beware...???.

AND

Definitely a case for a blue tablet ???.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM

I've raised the WHAT ???


----------



## Les996

MildredM said:


> Latte art - is it a male preserve. Discuss.
> 
> View attachment 30484


 @MildredM well that's just put me off my coffee ?


----------



## Les996

MildredM said:


> Latte art - is it a male preserve. Discuss.
> 
> View attachment 30484


 oh and it's lob-sided! tidy it up @MildredM ?


----------



## MildredM

I blame the cups ???


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Latte art - is it a male preserve. Discuss.
> <img alt="F2860B78-1046-4AD4-8CEE-BCEE377E6C89.thumb.jpeg.16eb8ff4cf3e7e8d75170f70853e28ba.jpeg" data-fileid="30484" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_06/F2860B78-1046-4AD4-8CEE-BCEE377E6C89.thumb.jpeg.16eb8ff4cf3e7e8d75170f70853e28ba.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


that's just the elephant in the room


----------



## Hasi

Les996 said:


> you are just showing off @Hasi


wasn't that what this thread was about?


----------



## Hasi

Hasi said:


> wasn't that what this thread was about?


PS:



















Life couldn't possibly be worse


----------



## Les996

Hasi said:


> PS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life couldn't possibly be worse


 well it is a Friday ??


----------



## MildredM

Just squeezing this in ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Nicaraguaun La Huella - packs heck of a punch - huge body.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 31079
> 
> 
> Nicaraguaun La Huella - packs heck of a punch - huge body.


 What roaster


----------



## MildredM

Friday pour


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> What roaster


 Origin.


----------



## MildredM

F.....









F.....









Friday ? albeit a bit wobbly-wobbly ?


----------



## xpresso

MildredM said:


> F.....
> 
> View attachment 31219
> 
> 
> F.....
> 
> View attachment 31218
> 
> 
> Friday ? albeit a bit wobbly-wobbly ?
> 
> View attachment 31221


 Didn't he do well ...............?

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> F.....
> <img alt="8BBF5287-5E77-463E-8C77-4FD23C5E69A7.thumb.jpeg.5f543517204ec20855ff1e2c89467658.jpeg" data-fileid="31219" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/8BBF5287-5E77-463E-8C77-4FD23C5E69A7.thumb.jpeg.5f543517204ec20855ff1e2c89467658.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> F.....
> <img alt="A7F77924-C2BF-49C6-8257-F5A0D8F6304E.thumb.jpeg.25b704f462a73cfc1748dba757ddf5e6.jpeg" data-fileid="31218" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/A7F77924-C2BF-49C6-8257-F5A0D8F6304E.thumb.jpeg.25b704f462a73cfc1748dba757ddf5e6.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">
> Friday  albeit a bit wobbly-wobbly
> <img alt="3F21935D-87C0-4AE7-A968-F09B14DEDC59.thumb.jpeg.58eb440140f9d3cefef15b25286bcc0a.jpeg" data-fileid="31221" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/3F21935D-87C0-4AE7-A968-F09B14DEDC59.thumb.jpeg.58eb440140f9d3cefef15b25286bcc0a.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


LP or LR?


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> LP or LR?


 We thought La P for mornings, and L-R in the evenings  if we remember to switch it on!


----------



## MildredM




----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## MildredM

The power of Nick's Nozzles ?


----------



## catpuccino

The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 31783











Looks like a happy pelican


----------



## ashcroc

MildredM said:


> The power of Nick's Nozzles
> <img alt="007CBD04-7A3D-47AB-9920-8FE4E4961186.thumb.jpeg.60dbdcdcd3608f673edd364735af75d7.jpeg" data-fileid="31809" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/007CBD04-7A3D-47AB-9920-8FE4E4961186.thumb.jpeg.60dbdcdcd3608f673edd364735af75d7.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


How you can do that with a machine that isn't even plugged in I may never know.


----------



## MildredM

Sunny Friday ?


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> MildredM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The power of Nick's Nozzles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you can do that with a machine that isn't even plugged in I may never know.
Click to expand...

 Ummm, it is plugged in. Access port through the worktop


----------



## richwade80

It's fair to say, the new four hole steam tip is challenging... it's taken weeks to get to here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

richwade80 said:


> It's fair to say, the new four hole steam tip is challenging... it's taken weeks to get to here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 at least you're matching the oak colour swatch (5th from right) very well by now


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> at least you're matching the oak colour swatch (5th from right) very well by now


 Extra points!

Are we all limbering for a Pour-down in December then ??


----------



## richwade80

And back to the two hole tip...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Ian is perfecting his crocus. I'm a bit wobbly!


----------



## MildredM

The competition is keeping me on my toes! This was Ian's this morning


----------



## Jollybean

Can he do it blindfolded yet though?


----------



## chefcar

Guys, im trying my best with my gaggia and eureka cortado to be


----------



## MildredM

Jollybean said:


> Can he do it blindfolded yet though?


 I'll just poke him in the eye and find out ???


----------



## Jollybean

Better make it both eyes ? to ensure no cheating


----------



## MildredM

Jollybean said:


> Better make it both eyes ? to ensure no cheating


 Sorry, they don't allow calls from the custody suite ???


----------



## MildredM

Fri-dry-day ?☀


----------



## richwade80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Friday the 13th ?


----------



## catpuccino

Bit wonky


----------



## christos_geo

The famous fan-tailed swan..
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

christos_geo said:


> The famous fan-tailed swan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


off with you to the road runner pour-down!
You'll have my vote


----------



## christos_geo

Hasi said:


> off with you to the road runner pour-down!
> You'll have my vote


Haha funnily enough road runner was my first thought when I looked at the bird. Beep beep









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cambosheff

Its the weekend peeps! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino

cambosheff said:


> Its the weekend peeps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 4:30am latte art...found the morning person!


----------



## joey24dirt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cambosheff

catpuccino said:


> 4:30am latte art...found the morning person!


My sleeps been thrown out of whack after getting up at 2:50am to go watch Episode IX. Should be back to normal tomorrow hopefully 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nessie playing in her puddle again?


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Nessie playing in her puddle again?


Haha yes. Not really sure what it was meant to be to be honest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scelator703

joey24dirt said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I thought it looked like a pretty good interpretation of the grinch


----------



## Deidre




----------



## joey24dirt

Nervous swan.

Happy Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeak

Went on a ceramics course a few weeks ago and just picked up the cups we made. So cute! They shrunk significantly which we didn't foresee, so the "flat white" cup has become an espresso cup but the larger one (in the pic) is now a perfect 5oz.


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Zeak said:


> Went on a ceramics course a few weeks ago and just picked up the cups we made. So cute! They shrunk significantly which we didn't foresee, so the "flat white" cup has become an espresso cup but the larger one (in the pic) is now a perfect 5oz.
> <img alt="2020-02-06_09_36.51_1.thumb.jpg.19d40bf4ee6941077576cd83f704400c.jpg" data-fileid="36082" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_02/2020-02-06_09_36.51_1.thumb.jpg.19d40bf4ee6941077576cd83f704400c.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Cup looks great, got any more pics?


----------



## Zeak

@KingoftheHeathsure! Here's one. Will post shots of other quirky ones we made a bit later. Blue ones have this "crackly" glazing that plays nicely in the sun (today's not a great day to show that unfortunately..).


----------



## KingoftheHeath

Zeak said:


> @KingoftheHeathsure! Here's one. Will post shots of other quirky ones we made a bit later. Blue ones have this "crackly" glazing that plays nicely in the sun (today's not a great day to show that unfortunately..).
> <img alt="2020-02-09_09_14.57_1.thumb.jpg.9399b5f9784a787cfc43748e086a442a.jpg" data-fileid="36123" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_02/2020-02-09_09_14.57_1.thumb.jpg.9399b5f9784a787cfc43748e086a442a.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Wow, that looks absolutely mint.


----------



## Zeak

Here the chonky boi, also in blue. Turned out quite wide, loads of space for imagination (and improvement in my case below). .)


----------



## mmmatron

Zeak said:


> Here the chonky boi, also in blue. Turned out quite wide, loads of space for imagination (and improvement in my case below). .)
> <img alt="1736927913_2020-02-0910_51_471.thumb.jpg.15e14c1e5b0b5266e9ba4a20df335818.jpg" data-fileid="36143" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_02/1736927913_2020-02-0910_51_471.thumb.jpg.15e14c1e5b0b5266e9ba4a20df335818.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Love the glaze


----------



## joey24dirt

Early entry...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

Happy Valentines ?☕?


----------



## Mattius2

Isolation art


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Happy Valentines ️
> 
> <img alt="58012F7B-87DB-4FEB-85D1-AAA4A65F8C7E.thumb.jpeg.f779d580da8866fd59d5f1cb4926cd11.jpeg" data-fileid="36293" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_02/58012F7B-87DB-4FEB-85D1-AAA4A65F8C7E.thumb.jpeg.f779d580da8866fd59d5f1cb4926cd11.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Do you also stop for popmaster? 

Hope you guys are well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9719

@MildredM As said above...Hoping you guys are well...seconding Joey's comments


----------



## mmmatron

The wee one's choice of sprinkles on her morning 'coffee'...we're in isolation so anything goes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Do you also stop for popmaster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys are well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





********** said:


> @MildredM As said above...Hoping you guys are well...seconding Joey's comments


 Hey both ?? all good here, thank you ??

Trust it is the same for you and yours ??


----------



## richwade80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## Dave double bean

Oh my
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

Crap at art me, I should learn got plenty of time.


----------



## shrink

Having gotten not bad at rosettas over the years, I've been trying to push myself to do tulips more often. I'm not amazing at them but they're slowly getting more consistent!


----------



## hotmetal

Before and after. Reminds me of the old Harp lager advert from, can't remember, 70s? 80s? Stayed sharp to the bottom of the glass ...










___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## catpuccino

Free pour Saturday, fk it. Pulling quite long shots atm, bit of a struggle in a small cup. I also never really adjusted to the Vesuvius' stock arm and tip.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Not my best but got some new 175ml cups today


----------



## Joe shorrock




----------



## The Systemic Kid

Tad heavy handed with the follow through😀


----------



## richwade80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agentb

First try on the @BlackCatCoffee Rwandan Kinini Peaberries. mmm ????


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Cheeky rosetta


----------



## garethuk

Joe shorrock said:


> Not my best but got some new 175ml cups today
> 
> View attachment 38769


 Nice cup, where did you get it from?


----------



## Joe shorrock

garethuk said:


> Nice cup, where did you get it from?


 Thanks, erm senay ceramics.. London based, but can buy them on Etsy..

I got 2 with a discount voucher, as they are quite pricey, but handmade and there stunning, got a blue one aswell 👌🏻


----------



## Joe shorrock

Never Rosetta s tbf, nice to do one every so often


----------



## Jony

Mine are bad, I haven't even practised!


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> Mine are bad, I haven't even practised!


 Your milk must steam in secs on the V


----------



## Jony

I will count later.


----------



## Joe shorrock

Jony said:


> I will count later.


 Sound! I will count aswell but may aswell have a 3 course meal 😅


----------



## mmmatron

Was about 10 seconds for 5oz flat white!


----------



## Joe shorrock

mmmatron said:


> Was about 10 seconds for 5oz flat white!


 Christ, so either you can do latte art or not with that haha


----------



## mmmatron

Yeah! It was always hit and miss. The hits were great or you got a bubbly hot mess


----------



## Burnzy

Couple lil cheeky ones!


----------



## Burnzy

A big triumphant milky bugger for Friday morning! (Milk was a bit over unfortunately)

Beans, Columbian

Process, Washed.

Roasted by Dark Arts Coffee


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Getting bored with Rosettas😀


----------



## jaffro

I posted one of these in the "what's in your cup this morning?" thread, but was pretty happy with these yesterday...

I can sort of do a rosetta and sort of do a heart (well, sometimes they just don't work), but I've never really managed tulips until recently... They just fall apart on me.

Recently managed a couple that I'm happy with!

Seems to be a lot easier in the wide 150ml cup than the 170ml tulip cup. More room to play with I guess!


----------



## Burnzy

Happy friday!

😋


----------



## joey24dirt

It's been a while


----------



## hotmetal

Black Cat Guji Bochessi Weredi









___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hotmetal

Love it Joey. Reminds me of those Captcha things: click all the squares with a skateboard in to prove you're not a robot... You could have a competition, guess the number of skateboards in this pic to win a tamper handle! One day I will have to acquire some of your handiwork...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## salty

joey24dirt said:


> It's been a while
> <img alt="IMG20200710085110.thumb.jpg.d5172af7702b69241116c67cbaa822a3.jpg" data-fileid="42562" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_07/IMG20200710085110.thumb.jpg.d5172af7702b69241116c67cbaa822a3.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Been too long for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnzy

Struggling with milk a bit since I've upgraded my machine, and my pouring skills have suffered.

Happy Friday!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Background: wife drinks Cart Noir instant and thinks it's the bees knees. Anything else is not right. Well, apart from when we go to the greasy spoon and orders a coffee, which, apparently is "nice and mellow". I just got a new machine the other day.

Wife: you could make me a coffee.
me: sure!
wife: but I don't like it too strong.
me: thinks: well, ok. A split double then. 
wife: I don't like too much milk. I don't like lattes.
me: thinks: ok. Small jug, cappuccino, with lots of froth.

right. So I go and make the coffee. Taking no chances, I show her everything.

wife: oh my god, why so little coffee? Surely you need to add water to it? I don't like that much milk. Are you saying that's what they do in the shop? Surely not. They must add water to it when I order a cappuccino.

me: turns the coffee into some sort of Americano, but only half of the water. Adds the milk.

wife: omg. This is so bitter. (Those were my LSOL beans, mind you). Maybe if I add some sugar.

after a trip to the kitchen, she comes back with...

😔🤔

and still complains.... 🤦‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## Burnzy

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Background: wife drinks Cart Noir instant and thinks it's the bees knees. Anything else is not right. Well, apart from when we go to the greasy spoon and orders a coffee, which, apparently is "nice and mellow". I just got a new machine the other day.
> 
> Wife: you could make me a coffee.
> me: sure!
> wife: but I don't like it too strong.
> me: thinks: well, ok. A split double then.
> wife: I don't like too much milk. I don't like lattes.
> me: thinks: ok. Small jug, cappuccino, with lots of froth.
> 
> right. So I go and make the coffee. Taking no chances, I show her everything.
> 
> wife: oh my god, why so little coffee? Surely you need to add water to it? I don't like that much milk. Are you saying that's what they do in the shop? Surely not. They must add water to it when I order a cappuccino.
> 
> me: turns the coffee into some sort of Americano, but only half of the water. Adds the milk.
> 
> wife: omg. This is so bitter. (Those were my LSOL beans, mind you). Maybe if I add some sugar.
> 
> after a trip to the kitchen, she comes back with...
> 
> 😔🤔
> 
> and still complains.... 🤦‍♂️🤷‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 43191


 Cheered me up this morning 🤣


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Happy Friday!








Ethiopian from Foundry + Lelit Elizabeth and Tesco whole milk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnzy

Friday kitchen vibes


----------



## NJD1977

Same same. Love a good Friday to finish the week.


----------



## Stanic

MediumRoastSteam said:


> wife: oh my god, why so little coffee? Surely you need to add water to it? I don't like that much milk. Are you saying that's what they do in the shop? Surely not. They must add water to it when I order a cappuccino.


 Jesus, I would most likely drop it in the sink at that point 

Glad that my wife appreciates the coffee I make


----------



## KingoftheHeath

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Background: wife drinks Cart Noir instant and thinks it's the bees knees. Anything else is not right. Well, apart from when we go to the greasy spoon and orders a coffee, which, apparently is "nice and mellow". I just got a new machine the other day.
> Wife: you could make me a coffee.
> me: sure!
> wife: but I don't like it too strong.
> me: thinks: well, ok. A split double then.
> wife: I don't like too much milk. I don't like lattes.
> me: thinks: ok. Small jug, cappuccino, with lots of froth.
> right. So I go and make the coffee. Taking no chances, I show her everything.
> 
> wife: oh my god, why so little coffee? Surely you need to add water to it? I don't like that much milk. Are you saying that's what they do in the shop? Surely not. They must add water to it when I order a cappuccino.
> me: turns the coffee into some sort of Americano, but only half of the water. Adds the milk.
> wife: omg. This is so bitter. (Those were my LSOL beans, mind you). Maybe if I add some sugar.
> after a trip to the kitchen, she comes back with...
> 
> and still complains....
> <img alt="12B2D309-A4B0-4F3E-B770-E3DED9959D52.thumb.jpeg.5453cec7c2bda917270c5e0a9dbe1ffe.jpeg" data-fileid="43191" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_07/12B2D309-A4B0-4F3E-B770-E3DED9959D52.thumb.jpeg.5453cec7c2bda917270c5e0a9dbe1ffe.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


This sounds painfully familiar.


----------



## Burnzy

This mornings efforts. Been like going back to square 1 with my milk over the last few weeks, due to machine change. Tastes sooo good tho. Happy friday!


----------



## Zeak

This week is Pacamara from Crankhouse. Very very good.


----------



## Stanic

Some stuff I roasted, in a flat white


----------



## Joe shorrock

Acme tulip 150ml, sage thermoblock, almost on perfection with 4 layered tulip, then I balls it up 😭


----------



## Chainlinephil

Zeak said:


> This week is Pacamara from Crankhouse. Very very good.


Nice art

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainlinephil

@zeak just picked up a Kenyan and another Ethiopian from the shop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainlinephil

Chainlinephil said:


> @zeak just picked up a Kenyan and another Ethiopian from the shop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@zeak Ha, I don't even know what I'm doing I have the Kenyan Natural and that Anarobic Pacamara from El Salvador.
I'm off glamping though so will be hand grind and the Kalita I got this morning for my birthday

Sorry guys, off topic, crack on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnzy

The Aricha from square mile is superb! If you a fan of Yirgcheffe - its one of the best ive had in a long time. 😋 & yes its great in milk!


----------



## jaffro

Joe shorrock said:


> Acme tulip 150ml, sage thermoblock, almost on perfection with 4 layered tulip, then I balls it up 😭
> 
> View attachment 44511


 Haha I feel for you. The amount of times I've done this recently defies belief!


----------



## MildredM

Friday came round quick 😁


----------



## mmmatron

Terrible milk texture but poured ok


----------



## catpuccino

mmmatron said:


> Terrible milk texture but poured ok


 Terrible. I'd return that DE1+ if I were you, or find a local buyer. ????


----------



## mmmatron

catpuccino said:


> Terrible. I'd return that DE1+ if I were you, or find a local buyer.


----------



## Burnzy

Dog woke me up at 6 so thought id get up and pull a shot! Its a funky Costa Rican natural, it was one of those coffees where every sip you realise the countless hours you've spent obsessing and the ludicrous money you've put into extracting brown liquid from this fruit...... is 100% worth it!!!!!

Happy friday ☀


----------



## JimBean1

Had a very productive morning so far! Now to enjoy it 😋


----------



## mmmatron

Swanning around this morning


----------



## catpuccino

It's FRIDAY? Good grief.


----------



## Joe shorrock

New ceramic cup


----------



## Zeak

Joe shorrock said:


> New ceramic cup
> 
> <img alt="16F90F64-67E5-44BC-A8DA-094CA4CF1C67.thumb.jpeg.32dc727c2dfcc648c0d3badc552029dc.jpeg" data-fileid="45030" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_09/16F90F64-67E5-44BC-A8DA-094CA4CF1C67.thumb.jpeg.32dc727c2dfcc648c0d3badc552029dc.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Siiick cup!

Got my naked portafilter this morning, so was flat whiting all day. Buzzing.


----------



## mmmatron

Joe shorrock said:


> New ceramic cup
> <img alt="16F90F64-67E5-44BC-A8DA-094CA4CF1C67.thumb.jpeg.32dc727c2dfcc648c0d3badc552029dc.jpeg" data-fileid="45030" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_09/16F90F64-67E5-44BC-A8DA-094CA4CF1C67.thumb.jpeg.32dc727c2dfcc648c0d3badc552029dc.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Ooh that's lovely


----------



## Burnzy

Happy Friday y'all!

❤☀


----------



## Zeak

Happy Friday!


----------



## shaunlawler

Just a simple heart so far - happy Friday all!

[IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]


----------



## mmmatron

My Achilles heel of latte art


----------



## richwade80

Not bad for an old man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap

Friday coffee break, have a great weekend


----------



## Joe shorrock

Happy Friday 🥳


----------



## Burnzy

Morning all! Happy Friday once again!

lets see those friday pours


----------



## mmmatron

Burnzy said:


> Morning all! Happy Friday once again!
> 
> lets see those friday pours
> 
> View attachment 45679


 Nice pour 👍🏻 This has just reminded me why my milk steaming has been off recently..we're getting milk from our local milkman not supermarket cravendale which steams much better


----------



## Burnzy

mmmatron said:


> Nice pour 👍🏻 This has just reminded me why my milk steaming has been off recently..we're getting milk from our local milkman not supermarket cravendale which steams much better


 Yeah i would love to support a local milkman, i just get such good results from Cravendale


----------



## catpuccino

Interesting I've never tried steaming with cravendale, not bought it in years


----------



## MildredM

Burnzy said:


> Morning all! Happy Friday once again!
> 
> lets see those friday pours
> 
> View attachment 45679


 Beautiful 😁 Happy Friday back 😁


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Nice pour 👍🏻 This has just reminded me why my milk steaming has been off recently..we're getting milk from our local milkman not supermarket cravendale which steams much better


 Insider secrets eh?!! I will give it a go 🤔😃


----------



## Irisco

I have really good results with "Bob" skimmed milk. I know this shouldn't happen but it stretches beautifully . I prefer the taste of whole milk but needs must!


----------



## MildredM

Irisco said:


> I have really good results with "Bob" skimmed milk. I know this shouldn't happen but it stretches beautifully . I prefer the taste of whole milk but needs must!


 🤣🤣🤣 I got some Bob Milk yesterday - I can't steam it to a silky finish for love nor money 😤🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Irisco

Oh dear, sorry Mildred. I suspect my standard is quite poor compared to those who have been doing it for years and any result is a result for me! I have to say that I don't get the same results from my Pavoni as I do from my little Sage Bambino. The Bambino is foolproof especially if you use the automatic milk frother , it could make anything look good. The Pavoni is a whole different ballgame, I am getting there but very slowly!


----------



## MildredM

Irisco said:


> Oh dear, sorry Mildred. I suspect my standard is quite poor compared to those who have been doing it for years and any result is a result for me! I have to say that I don't get the same results from my Pavoni as I do from my little Sage Bambino. The Bambino is foolproof especially if you use the automatic milk frother , it could make anything look good. The Pavoni is a whole different ballgame, I am getting there but very slowly!
> 
> View attachment 45743


 Haha! Don't be sorry, it's me! But now you've mentioned your LaPav I reckon I could have a go with that. Maybe the steam power was just too much for it on the Londo*!

*bad workman always blames his tools 🤭


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ready for the night shift


----------



## Burnzy

Well, its friday!!! 💪🏼

Dialled in the sweetshop this morning!


----------



## MildredM

Happy Friday 😁


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Another cheeky Rosetta


----------



## 4085




----------



## richwade80

Another beauty from Big Bertha


----------



## mmmatron

Standard


----------



## 4085




----------



## Burnzy

dfk41 said:


> View attachment 46121


 A worried ghost?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Is it Friday , too tired but happy to do anymore than basic


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Is it Friday , too tired but happy to do anymore than basic
> 
> View attachment 46159


 Spoken like a new dad👍


----------



## Catlady101

dfk41 said:


> View attachment 46114
> 
> 
> View attachment 46115


 that is the best ultrasound on a coffee ever 😸


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Dave double bean

Lovely


----------



## Frustratedcoffee

How how how do you all do this! I'm sure my texture is right but I can't get the milk to push towards the back of the cup from where I pour I just end up with a blob backing up!

Very impressed with all these though, they look great!


----------



## mmmatron

Frustratedcoffee said:


> How how how do you all do this! I'm sure my texture is right but I can't get the milk to push towards the back of the cup from where I pour I just end up with a blob backing up!
> 
> Very impressed with all these though, they look great!


Sometimes the texture can look right but is a bit overdone so it's too thick to push around. Try less air right at the start, if it goes too thin add a bit more next time. It's a devil to master!


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> Sometimes the texture can look right but is a bit overdone so it's too thick to push around. Try less air right at the start, if it goes too thin add a bit more next time. It's a devil to master!


 We need a vid!!


----------



## mmmatron

MildredM said:


> We need a vid!!


 We need a latte art competition!


----------



## Frustratedcoffee

mmmatron said:


> Sometimes the texture can look right but is a bit overdone so it's too thick to push around. Try less air right at the start, if it goes too thin add a bit more next time. It's a devil to master!


 Well this was my thinking actually but it already seems thin, in that after a sip the microfoam seems to start vanishing and 30 seconds later I'm just left with coffee! Guessing that's not normal?

Hell yes to a competition, would love see the masters at work! Plus I could win "person that can do the best blob that very nearly resembles a heart if you squint" 😊


----------



## mmmatron

Frustratedcoffee said:


> Well this was my thinking actually but it already seems thin, in that after a sip the microfoam seems to start vanishing and 30 seconds later I'm just left with coffee! Guessing that's not normal?
> 
> Hell yes to a competition, would love see the masters at work! Plus I could win "person that can do the best blob that very nearly resembles a heart if you squint" 😊


 Hmm a video or picture is needed for our diagnostic opinion 😆


----------



## The Systemic Kid

mmmatron said:


> We need a latte art competition!


 Excellent idea. @MildredM mentioned starting one few weeks back. Would be great if you both got together to organise one.


----------



## mmmatron

The Systemic Kid said:


> Excellent idea. @MildredM mentioned starting one few weeks back. Would be great if you both got together to organise one.


It would be great for the forum to get one going. Lots of fun. What do you think M?


----------



## MildredM

mmmatron said:


> It would be great for the forum to get one going. Lots of fun. What do you think M?


 It would be great fun - it was last time anyway 😁


----------



## J_Fo

MildredM said:


> It would be great fun - it was last time anyway 😁


 I'm in but I'm rubbish, someone can use me as a warm up


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Could it be run to conclude just before Christmas? If so, need to get cracking now.

Suggest opening a new Latte Art Throw Down Competition thread for members to sign up to. Can @MildredMand @mmmatron take the lead on this please.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

J_Fo said:


> I'm in but I'm rubbish, someone can use me as a warm up


 see the psych ops have already begun😄


----------



## mmmatron

The Systemic Kid said:


> Could it be run to conclude just before Christmas? If so, need to get cracking now.
> Suggest opening a new Latte Art Throw Down Competition thread for members to sign up to. Can @MildredMand @mmmatron take the lead on this please.


 we'll decide that thanks TSK


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Of course Matron - forum needs some fun in these trying times.


----------



## mmmatron

It does indeed! I work full time and have a 3 year old so we'll have to work around that, plus I'm sure M's got commitments also. We shall endeavour to pull something together


----------



## Chainlinephil

As long as it includes the art that gets the most laughs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmatron

Absolutely! Think we might be able to set some wooden spoon categories 😁


----------



## The Systemic Kid

@mmmatron might be a good idea to have a couple of members to be available to act as adjudicator for a round if the agreed bout time is not good, time-wise, for you or Mildred.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

would be happy to help in that respect if needed.


----------



## mmmatron

The Systemic Kid said:


> would be happy to help in that respect if needed.


 thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnzy

Good morning friday free pourers! 
mine went a bit tits up this morning - but tastes great. Sweet shop from Square Mile


----------



## Zeak

Happy Friday!

My sloppy first flat white of the day. DR Congo from Craft House is ace btw. ✌🏻


----------



## mmmatron




----------



## Burnzy

Happy friday ya'll - come on lets see all those pours today!

This is Rocko Mountain from Strangers 19g in - 38g out in 30seconds. 
Cravendale Blue - Really nailing my milk atm, getting really silky texture


----------



## hotmetal

Cracking heart Burnzy, reminds me all I've been pouring are rosettas for ages (with varying degrees of success!)

Cravendale is great for steaming and keeps for ages. My only gripe is the 'clean' taste: while pleasant, it kind of distracts me because it's slightly unusual.

I've been drinking Strangers Rocko too, lovely bean and they send it quickly. Foundry have got this year's Rocko on line again, I've got a bag coming today.

___
Eat, drink and be merry.
Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


----------



## Burnzy

hotmetal said:


> Cracking heart Burnzy, reminds me all I've been pouring are rosettas for ages (with varying degrees of success!)
> 
> Cravendale is great for steaming and keeps for ages. My only gripe is the 'clean' taste: while pleasant, it kind of distracts me because it's slightly unusual.
> 
> I've been drinking Strangers Rocko too, lovely bean and they send it quickly. Foundry have got this year's Rocko on line again, I've got a bag coming today.
> 
> ___
> Eat, drink and be merry.
> Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


 Ah nice, yeah rocko is one of my all time faves! Let me know what the foundry one is like.

I'm so used to cravendale now i struggle when i use anything else. I did try one of those posh gold top jersey milks once, remember not getting on that well with it so I just stick to what i know now

👍🏼


----------



## Burnzy

💪🏼 Last of the rocko, i eagerly await a brand new bag of Ethiopian today! 
have a good friday/weekend y'all


----------



## The Systemic Kid

My cup runneth over


----------



## richwade80

Light and bright. Much like my sunny disposition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Its windy out there


----------



## Burnzy

Happy Friday! 🍂🙌


----------



## Joe shorrock

Only this from earlier in week 😋😋


----------



## Mrboots2u

Little and large


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Isn't Arlo a little young for espresso??


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Isn't Arlo a little young for espresso??


 Ha....he stays awake too much as it is.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Ha....he stays awake too much as it is.


 Maybe cut down on the Robusta then😄


----------



## richwade80

Happy Friday - is it beer o'clock yet?


----------



## tommyp215




----------



## matted

I don't steam milk, I use a Nespresso aerocino as have the cafelat robot.

Oddly this morning, me just pouring the milk in, revealed a robot like shape. 🙂


----------



## The Systemic Kid

A rainy Monday Rosetta​





​


----------



## Catlady101

matted said:


> I don't steam milk, I use a Nespresso aerocino as have the cafelat robot.
> 
> Oddly this morning, me just pouring the milk in, revealed a robot like shape. 🙂
> 
> View attachment 48007


 Spooky👻


----------



## arcade khaki

First flattie with the niche. Some room for improvement on the tulip 🙃🥴


----------



## Mrboots2u

A wee one


----------



## Marocchino

My wife attempting to get into the Yuletide festive spirit - she seems to have found another use for the cacao nibs 🤔😃


----------



## hotmetal

Cool cups Martin


----------



## simontc

Rosetta and 7.5 layer tulip. This morning .... 5oz flat white cups
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## richwade80

#doingitinslippers


----------



## Irisco

richwade80 said:


> #doingitinslippers


 Can I ask what milk jug you use please?


----------



## richwade80

Irisco said:


> Can I ask what milk jug you use please?


 it's a 340ml rattleware - try and buy it not through amazon 

it hold 340ml to the brim, so probably steams half that usually. really nice solid feel about it too.

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/rattleware-latte-art-pitcher


----------



## DavecUK

richwade80 said:


> #doingitinslippers


 Now, I Gliked it, even though for me there is no image


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Stealth latte - winning CFUK Christmas latte competition has clearly gone to his head.


----------



## Irisco

The Systemic Kid said:


> Stealth latte - winning CFUK Christmas latte competition has clearly gone to his head.


 Clearly gone to mine as well. I'm thinking of ordering the same jug foolishly thinking I can get the same results, maybe I should try the slippers first!


----------



## richwade80

DavecUK said:


> Now, I Gliked it, even though for me there is no image


 just for you.


----------



## DavecUK

I do like the slippers....my old Dad had a pair like that, nice and comfy. 😉

P.S. bet you wish you had poured that in the final 😝


----------



## richwade80

DavecUK said:


> I do like the slippers....my old Dad had a pair like that, nice and comfy. 😉
> 
> P.S. bet you wish you had poured that in the final 😝


 you would be right. of course, this week i could pour what i want, when i want. why only the other day i poured the spitting image of David Hasselhoff.


----------



## jaffro

Getting towards the end of this bag. Was quite happy with this pour in quite a small cup... Overfilled a bit perhaps!


----------



## Rickv

That's a great pour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK

Rickv said:


> That's a great pour


 Agreed...


----------



## simontc

Yup... pretty awe inspiring.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Sunday .


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That's more like it - told you to put Arlo down while you were pulling your latte comp shots.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Monday ......


----------



## hotmetal

Oh I see... okay Tuesday


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Swan just ate a fish​


----------



## jaffro

Good start to the new year 😊

Honduras from Heart and Graft, thanks to Dog & Hat


----------



## Missy

jaffro said:


> Good start to the new year
> Honduras from Heart and Graft, thanks to Dog & Hat
> 
> <img alt="IMG_20210101_144853.thumb.jpg.ba404209c576576eed9bc3b63dda57db.jpg" data-fileid="50393" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_01/IMG_20210101_144853.thumb.jpg.ba404209c576576eed9bc3b63dda57db.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


How is it in milk? It's amazing as espresso I've just not braved it in milk yet!


----------



## jaffro

Missy said:


> jaffro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good start to the new year
> Honduras from Heart and Graft, thanks to Dog & Hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it in milk? It's amazing as espresso I've just not braved it in milk yet!
Click to expand...

 It's a favourite for me ???? The spice-like notes cut through nicely, nice and well balanced for me.


----------



## anton78

First post in about four years, because I've finally reinstalled the app on my phone...

Switched to oat milk as well, which is definitely harder to draw with


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good to see you back - don't leave the next pour quite so long😃


----------



## anton78

The Systemic Kid said:


> Good to see you back - don't leave the next pour quite so long😃


 Maybe I should have another? Oh go on then...


----------



## Burnzy

Lovely Indonesian natural. Espresso just looks so beautiful!


----------



## tommyp215

Mystery 14 great with milk ( 🤫 no channelling here promise guv)


----------



## Burnzy

Nice little one from yesterday ❤


----------



## Burnzy

With British summer in full swing & now gone again, ive started to indulge in iced coffee for the first time. Nothing fancy - milk & ice and i dump a nice shot of fresh Ethiopian on top. Surprised how much i love it actually.


----------



## pgarrish

I've refrained from posting in here but I think today's effort is just about acceptable 😎


----------



## DavecUK

@pgarrish it's like an engraving....


----------



## Zeak

Happy Friday. Got myself a little treat yesterday. Highly recommended if you're into posh cookies.


----------



## Bicky

Decent attempt by my standards 😁


----------



## pgarrish

DavecUK said:


> @pgarrish it's like an engraving....


 Is this better @DavecUK? 😎


----------



## The Systemic Kid

pgarrish said:


> I've refrained from posting in here but I think today's effort is just about acceptable 😎
> 
> View attachment 58288


 That's stealth latte art


----------



## DavecUK




----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## pgarrish




----------



## The Systemic Kid

Colombian Cafe Granja Tres Dragones - blueberry on steroids.​


----------



## DavecUK

@The Systemic Kid yer just showing off....


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

@The Systemic Kid


----------

